# Now this day is really, *really* dragging



## editor (Nov 17, 2008)

Following on from this thread....
http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=256382


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 17, 2008)

draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaag

Can I go home now?

4 mins till the boss leaves!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

Whoop!!!! 

Thread three has lift off


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

On this happy note I am off for a crap while my PC shuts down and Mondays draws to a close


----------



## cliche guevara (Nov 17, 2008)

Here til 8


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2008)

oh hello

you can thank the credit crunch for the dragging thread needing more space


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2008)

cliche guevara said:


> Here til 8



rubbish


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2008)

third thread it's an institution, lets look back to the original 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=187402

nearly 2 years ago


----------



## cesare (Nov 17, 2008)

I've done nothing today, posting on urban to distract myself from thinking about my friend's mum who has just died, known her and the family for >30 years. Got to work this evening now, meh.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2008)

I've spent all day posting inane shite and ringing round agencies and employers


----------



## Numbers (Nov 17, 2008)

I've just got home  I'm usually in bed, or on my way there at this time normally.  But with my new 'late' starts I can stay out, drink  and come home and still not have to go to bed for another cpl/few hours.

w00t - go the decadent me.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2008)

Big drag to get out of bed today and face the grimness of the office once more. 
Spoke to my former director last night who took (was told to take) redundancy just recently. 
He has not been paid a penny since reaching his 'agreement' on pay off.

Another example of our company not paying creditors while at the same time seeing debtors fail to pay and little to no money appear to stem the tide. 

This is not conducive to me wanting to leave my bed, let alone my house.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 18, 2008)

I've only been up 20 minutes and not left the house yet, but I can already feel my day dragging...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2008)

Leaving the office at 15:00 today as I have 'networking drinks' in Richmond starting at 16:00. Whilst this is not fun and will mean a later finish it will mean an early departure from the office of doom and a few free beers thrown in.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 18, 2008)

Busy day today 


Gotta sign on


----------



## pigtails (Nov 18, 2008)

*looks round shiney new thread*
Looking lovely! 



I couldn't sleep last night so very tired and not sure I'm gonna make it through the day without a nap!!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2008)

slightly late this morning, but i think i've got away with it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2008)

I was pretty early but usually am. 
I think that I will be out of here early on Friday. 
What are they gonna do, sack me?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2008)

Sleepy - again  Very, very sleepy


----------



## pigtails (Nov 18, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sleepy - again  Very, very sleepy



shouldn't that be sleepyz??


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 18, 2008)

It's already painful, and I had yesterday off.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 18, 2008)

I've fucked up something on the database I use and now have to wait for IT to sort it out  - ho humm..... dunno what to do with myself now!


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 18, 2008)

fucking ell I'm stressed


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2008)

I have one of the fucking overlords in from the parent (and I mean this in a 25 Cromwell Street way) company today asking why we are not getting money in. I am tempted to respond by saying 'probably the same reason you are not paying your bills' but am resisting so far.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2008)

i'm getting a lot more sales calls

we're not a big organisation and were previously ignored imo


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2008)

The barrel is being scraped all over Mr 21!!! 

Most annoying!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh ffs - the ppst arrived 30 minutes ago and is still sitting on the bosses desk while she reads through it, sometimes outloud 

Just give us the fucking work


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 18, 2008)

well i'm out of the office this afternoon, for a meeting which will be hideous. however, i plan not to get wound up by any of the fules i am meeting with and i will celebrate the end of it by having dinner with friends


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2008)

some numpty tenant has been sending me stupid emails all morning

<rings assassin>


----------



## Homeless Mal (Nov 18, 2008)

Going on an afternoon course in 30 mins so ok so far.  Just I sit next to a woman who never has a lunch break, just goes out every day religiously at 12:30 and is back by 12:45 with soup or sandwiches or summat.  We also have a morning tea service and she often has a sandwich or roll from that at 11:00 and then the big lunch.  

For some reason it has really pissed me off today.  I just feel like screaming at her 'ffs woman go out and have lunch!  We are in the middle of London not some backwater!  Get out there and live!!!!'.  

But I wont scream at her, i'll post here. 

Fucken animal


----------



## pigtails (Nov 18, 2008)

I want a nap!


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 18, 2008)

I've started a new job.
It's all a bit tiring.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2008)

Just had a bombshell dropped on me in the form of a black tie industry awards dinner on Monday night next week. Now I have to try and find/hire a tuxedo and put up with a load of crap with the only consolation being a free meal. 

This is followed by a two day conference meaning early starts and late finishes!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Leaving the office at 15:00 today as I have 'networking drinks' in Richmond starting at 16:00. Whilst this is not fun and will mean a later finish it will mean an early departure from the office of doom and a few free beers thrown in.



Best way to look at it 

Day has flown by so far - spent plenty of it on the road though.  Which is fine - have tunes and it's a lovely day


----------



## sojourner (Nov 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just had a bombshell dropped on me in the form of a black tie industry awards dinner on Monday night next week. Now I have to try and find/hire a tuxedo and put up with a load of crap with the only consolation being a free meal.
> 
> This is followed by a two day conference meaning early starts and late finishes!



ouch 


I am trying to find ways to get out of an evening network meeting which will be held 90 mins drive away from where I live...  My evenings are precious to me


----------



## Numbers (Nov 18, 2008)

Today I am a hero. 

I have resolved a problem which has been doing the rounds for the last 2 months, been everywhere - networks/firewall admin/development/3rd party vendor.

I went, I seen, I resolved within 60 mins.

w00t.  Not that I get anything for it, but I am chuffed to bits.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a brutal first four days of next week now  
Then we are into December though and I have only got 11.5 working days with 1 day still to book off till the 05/01/09. 

Definitely going to call in the early finish on Friday now to address the karma of this month!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2008)

We've just had a fire drill!  Which I think may result in a memo saying that we are supposed to leave coats, bags and mugs of tea behind...none of which I did


----------



## Looby (Nov 18, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We've just had a fire drill!  Which I think may result in a memo saying that we are supposed to leave coats, bags and mugs of tea behind...none of which I did



The coat and bag I can understand but did you seriously take a mug of tea with you? Do you have stairs to go down?

Last time we had a fire drill some dickhead took his half eaten ready meal down 4 flights of stairs.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 18, 2008)

39 minutes!!!


----------



## pigtails (Nov 18, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We've just had a fire drill!  Which I think may result in a memo saying that we are supposed to leave coats, bags and mugs of tea behind...none of which I did



well you need your coat incase it's a bit nippy and bag is essential as it's a good opportunity for a cigarette!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 18, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> The coat and bag I can understand but did you seriously take a mug of tea with you? Do you have stairs to go down?
> 
> Last time we had a fire drill some dickhead took his half eaten ready meal down 4 flights of stairs.



QofG's shuffles her feet and looks embarrased- one flight of stairs  - I was thirsty and I thought it might get cold if I left it


----------



## pigtails (Nov 18, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> QofG's shuffles her feet and looks embarrased- one flight of stairs  - I was thirsty and I thought it might get cold if I left it



was there smoke and flames licking at your heels??


If not then you are completely justified in taking your tea


----------



## Me76 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have just had an e-mail asking for a place on an event I didn't know about. 

The original e-mail she attached is sent from a member of staff who works 3 offices down the hall from me and was sent on Thursday.  It has my name to 'book' places with. 

Do you think the member of staff who sent the original -mail bothered to tell me about the event, or the fact that she would be asking people to respond to me?  Or has she told me what the hell I should be doing with these responses for an event I know nothing about? 

NO is the answer to all of the above. 

God I love communication!!

Also, because our IT Dept are so incompetent, I can save nothing today as my allocated space on the network is so small that 2 PDFs fill it up!!!

I will now do nothing but read Urban for the next 17 minutes as a protest.  And also to ensure I do not send sarcastic e-mail to member of staff mentioned above!!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 18, 2008)

Shit shit shit

One of our property partners is making noises about selling one of the buildings.  Fucking ace. Wankers 

*starts checking fucking jobs again*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2008)

Finally got home about 21:00 last night and was asleep pretty quick! 

Luckily a bit of a later start today as I have a 10:00 meeting in Kensington. This will be followed by a very slow stroll back to the office, hopefully making the day a lot shorter.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 19, 2008)

My day to work at home - watching a terrible programme about trying to sell your house in the credit crunch, smacks of a slightly selfish "I'm alright Jack and don't care about you attitude", have decided to turn over to "Quincy ME" instead - oh and I am doing some work as well, honest


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quincy ME, one of the finest theme tunes of all time imo


----------



## Me76 (Nov 19, 2008)

QofG's you must of jinxed it, we had a fire alarm just now.  Still not sure if it was a false alarm or a drill as the porters/security are so shit, they were not actually there. 

Managed to take drink but forgot my fags.  Very annoying.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2008)

Me76 said:


> QofG's you must of jinxed it, we had a fire alarm just now.  Still not sure if it was a false alarm or a drill as the porters/security are so shit, they were not actually there.
> 
> Managed to take drink but forgot my fags.  Very annoying.



i just popped out for a cigarette, even though the fire alarm was not going off


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 19, 2008)

Need... sleep....

*dies*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2008)

Back in 'the chair' again after my morning meeting. 
Did not really think about where I was going but ended up in the offices of a national newspaper that is not well loved on this here website. Felt like a bit of a traitor but sadly left my morals at the door and got on with it... 

Gonna type up some meeting notes and then potter out to town for a late lunch stroll and to source some cheap lunch items.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 19, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My day to work at home - watching a terrible programme about trying to sell your house in the credit crunch, smacks of a slightly selfish "I'm alright Jack and don't care about you attitude", have decided to turn over to "Quincy ME" instead - oh and I am doing some work as well, honest



*jealous*
I LOVE Quincy!!!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2008)

lunchtime


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 19, 2008)

stroppy email from client taking offence to my asking for sales figures on products not only associated with our name and logo, but which we paid for


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2008)

lunchtime  

Ham, coleslaw and cheese sarnies at my desk while wasting half an hour on teh interwebs


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 19, 2008)

oh and i'm eating a black cheery muller fruit corner


----------



## sojourner (Nov 19, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> stroppy email from client taking offence to my asking for sales figures on products not only associated with our name and logo, but which we paid for



I do hope you replied with a smile in your voice/fingers 


One of my receptionists has gone home 'sick' - looks like she's going to a fucking party to me!  Hair all done up, posh frock on, used her favourite 'been vomiting' line   So I'm now stuck on fucking reception


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2008)

Just found out that CF rocked in 2 hours late today!! 
I salute him.

In other news our parent (and I mean that in the Britney Spears sense) companies shares have just taken another tumble of 40% from yesterday to today! That means that they are now down 93% since September 2007!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> oh and i'm eating a black cheery muller fruit corner



Got a spoon?


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 19, 2008)

bored  55 minutes


----------



## sojourner (Nov 19, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> bored  55 minutes



leaving early today marty?  


just under 2 more hours for moi. then i'm off to raid the local somerfield for pudding and custard


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 19, 2008)

sojourner said:


> leaving early today marty?



Marty?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2008)

sojourner said:


> leaving early today marty?



marty?


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 19, 2008)

Really sleepy now.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2008)

sleepy?


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 19, 2008)

Bodger?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 19, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> Marty?





Badgers said:


> marty?



I'm fucking busy, alright? 

saw mat and well....I'm senile as well 






leaving early today matrix?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2008)

sojourner said:


> leaving early today marty?
> 
> 
> just under 2 more hours for moi. then i'm off to raid the local somerfield for pudding and custard





matrix_22 said:


> Marty?





Badgers said:


> marty?



 i'm still here ffs


----------



## Relahni (Nov 19, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i'm still here ffs



I was on fire this morning and now I feel like I'm wading through treacle.

1 hour and 24 minutes to go.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2008)

dragz


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2008)

past the half way point in the week 



i say this every week


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 19, 2008)

The biggest problem with working at home is that I have not spoken to anyone since Mr. QofG's phoned me from work at 10.00 this morning. I'd phone him but he is in a meeting in London this afternoon 

Oh... I suppose I have spoken to the cat but he doesn't count because he just ignores everything I say, the little fucker


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2008)

lonelyz


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 19, 2008)

Badgers said:


> lonelyz



Yez And that shows how bad it iz


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2008)

my workmate who usually leaves at 3.45 is having to go to an evening meeting which won't end til about 9

I will sail out of here in 45 minutes and see his little face watching me leave 

 @ workmate


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2008)

Reading emails from the 'idealist' who is so good at his job he is gonna show us how it it done.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2008)

no word yet from annoying french man who was pestering me with emails yesterday, accusing me off all sorts, my offer of a personal meeting seems to have worked and shut him up 

i didn't do anything to the fellah tbf, he was off on one yesterday


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2008)

Office is boiling now..


----------



## sojourner (Nov 19, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Office is boiling now..



that's your manflu fever that is

10 minutes to go


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2008)

I wanna finish at 5pm


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 19, 2008)

Mr QofG's has phoned so I am happier now 

I may even go upstairs look for the cat though I daresay that will only end up in a biting.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 19, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I wanna finish at 5pm



  I AM going to finish at 5pm

need....foooooood....


----------



## marty21 (Nov 19, 2008)

leaving now

<waves to work mate still stuck at office >


----------



## sojourner (Nov 19, 2008)

shutting down lappy now

have to go the post office, don't i?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2008)

Into the last half hour now. 

CF has just had a 1TB external hard drive delivered to the office. 
He did not even open it, just passed it to me and asked if I would fill it for him. 

How much should I charge him?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 19, 2008)

Fuck this for a game of soldiers.... 

Bye


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, that night went quickly and once more back in the office. 

Struggled to get out of the warm embrace of the duvet, felt the grip of pointless routine as I made our packed lunches, ironed a shirt and strolled out the door. 

What lies ahead today?


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 20, 2008)

well i've been in for an hour and 20 minutes - done fuck all yet apart from a few posts on urban and brekkie


----------



## pigtails (Nov 20, 2008)

woke up late 
but that's less time I'll be in the office today!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2008)

I have just broken the hour mark. 
Have a day of packing stuff, chucking stuff, writing lists, printing stuff and ignoring the world


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2008)

had someone in to see me at 9.05!! hadn't even finished my breakfast sarnie from waitrose

upshot, woman wants to move from shared flat as her flat mate is weird

welcome to london


----------



## sojourner (Nov 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Have a day of packing stuff, chucking stuff, writing lists, printing stuff and ignoring the world



...writing welcome packs, making porno name badges...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> upshot, woman wants to move from shared flat as her flat mate is weird



My wife


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> My wife



gone by 5


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 20, 2008)

last day before long weekend of joyful bliss - not back until next tuesday 

however, i have an absolute shit-heap of a day to get through first, culminating in an external meeting (which involves presenting to 65 people) that starts (yes starts! ) at 5.15pm


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 20, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> external meeting (which involves presenting to 65 people) that starts (yes starts! ) at 5.15pm



 I'll have been gone home by 90 minutes by then - I'll be thinking of you hehe


----------



## sojourner (Nov 20, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> however, i have an absolute shit-heap of a day to get through first, culminating in an external meeting (which involves presenting to 65 people) that starts (yes starts! ) at 5.15pm



jesus


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 20, 2008)

i haven't even practised the presentation yet (one of the minions wrote it)... my plan is to "wing it" and hope that no one asks me any questions


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> meeting (which involves presenting to 65 people) that starts (yes starts! ) at 5.15pm



Ouch..

I have one to do on Tuesday which will be similar size


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh fucking hell - we are having the office 'christmas meal' discussion. I don't want to go. And in don't want to go to some fucking awful cavery like last year


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 20, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh fucking hell - we are having the office 'christmas meal' discussion. I don't want to go. And in don't want to go to some fucking awful cavery like last year



I think we're having some kinda cavery this year - already stated my intention of not going


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2008)

Suddenly got busy!!! 
Credit crunch over then?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Suddenly got busy!!!
> Credit crunch over then?



I'm doing a third mailshot, whoopie

Already got one interested party though, so I reckon the credit crunch is _definitely_ over


----------



## Yetman (Nov 20, 2008)

Think my mate has just been sacked 

Facist HOONTERS


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 20, 2008)

why? what he do??


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2008)

FUCK FUCK FUCK 

(update to follow)


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2008)

eaten my lunch already


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 20, 2008)

i'm eating mine - also - 1 hour to go whoo whoo


----------



## sojourner (Nov 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> FUCK FUCK FUCK
> 
> (update to follow)


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> FUCK FUCK FUCK
> 
> (update to follow)



 what's happening ?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2008)

Company share price history: 

28/09/07: £1.12 
29/09/08: £0.40 
14/11/08: £0.12
19/11/08: £0.075 
20/11/08: £0.07 (at 8am) 
20/11/08: £0.025 (at 10am) 
20/11/08: £0.0225 (at 12am) 

Now I am not an experienced share trader but can somebody tell me if I should buy, sell or just run the fuck out the door?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Company share price history:
> 
> 28/09/07: £1.12
> 29/09/08: £0.40
> ...



wait a couple of hours and buy the fucker yourself


----------



## ajdown (Nov 20, 2008)

Apparently we're not having a 'proper christmas meal' here this year, not sure why.  Not bothered though because what ever shitty, fake-smiley-twee alternative they come up with is on a day I have previously booked as 'leave' to use up what I have before the end of the year.


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Company share price history:
> 
> 28/09/07: £1.12
> 29/09/08: £0.40
> ...



Arses! That doesn't look good. Are the bosses giving you any reassurance?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> Arses! That doesn't look good. Are the bosses giving you any reassurance?



The boss is in the pub right now


----------



## Yetman (Nov 20, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> why? what he do??



Printed off lyrics to some plan B tune that had loads of swearing and underage sex references in it. Obvoiusly the boss of the whole place got to the printer before him 

Fuckers.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Printed off lyrics to some plan B tune that had loads of swearing and underage sex references in it. Obvoiusly the boss of the whole place got to the printer before him
> 
> Fuckers.



Not lucky day!


----------



## Yetman (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm going home early in protest


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2008)

Is he 100% gone then  

Fucking irritating mock redundancy, only cheaper!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 20, 2008)

Still in the fecking office.
Grumpy and the phone rang. 
Recorded message told me that I had been 'selected' for a free holiday and to press 9 for more details. 
Pressed 9 out of morbid curiousity and got a pleasing young Indian chap on the phone explaining the next step. 
After rambling on for a while he asked me if I used Visa or Mastercard to which I replied 'neither' 
He seemed put out by this and asked me to check my card 
At this point I bid him good luck on his quest


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2008)

Ahhhh.... 

Late, lazy start to this Friday. 
10:00 meeting in North London so get an extra hour and a half on the sofa  

This weekend has been a long time coming but just a handful of hours remain now and I have suddenly had a possible change of jobs appear via a friend. Think I am going to apply for it today and see what happens


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Ahhhh....
> 
> Late, lazy start to this Friday.
> 10:00 meeting in North London so get an extra hour and a half on the sofa
> ...



good luck with that - change is good


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2008)

marty21 said:


> change is good



I think that change is _needed_ now but this is by no means a 'shoe in' or anything. Get to apply directly to the HR bod which will help as it saves them money and should speed the process up a bit.... 

Hard decisions to make as despite the shit at my place I do have loyalties to people there, not least of all my customers. However when you wake most mornings thinking that you do not want to go to work it is normally time to move on. 

On that note I need to get off this sofa and in the bath!!!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I think that change is _needed_ now but this is by no means a 'shoe in' or anything. Get to apply directly to the HR bod which will help as it saves them money and should speed the process up a bit....
> 
> Hard decisions to make as despite the shit at my place I do have loyalties to people there, not least of all my customers. However when you wake most mornings thinking that you do not want to go to work it is normally time to move on.
> 
> On that note I need to get off this sofa and in the bath!!!



i felt the same, felt loyalty to work mates, and to tenants, but  the shit got too much to take, way too much hassle, i get a lot less now, and the same pay as before (even though they pay me by cheque which is a little annoying)


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I have suddenly had a possible change of jobs appear via a friend. Think I am going to apply for it today and see what happens



Good luck


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 21, 2008)

A while ago the boss broke our cafetiere - we make coffee in it every morning - after a week of her saying "Ooh, I suppose I should get a new one, I wonder where you get one from" I bought a cheapo but perfectly good one from Sainsbury's, however, it is slightly smaller than the old one.

Bearing in mind she and the newbie never, ever make the coffee in the morning it pisses me off that she now moans to herself if there is only half a cup left for  the newbie and herself. 

Well, either

a. by a bigger fucking cafetiere
b. Come in on time and make the coffee and you'd get a 3/4 full cup like me and my other colleague do
c. Make a second pot - no one will stop you!

FFS


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2008)

just moved a load of boxes


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a cold...

Irs also amusing to see that in these uncertain times the CEO just emailed the entire IT support team with an offer of bonuses if we help the retarded recruitment consultants and pimp jobs out


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 21, 2008)

My colleague is off to San Francisco for a few days next week so is quite stir crazy and I am feeling the same!

He better bring me back something good!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2008)

Morning meeting made of MASSIVE fail today. 
Never mind, back in the office and a million things to do before I leg it out of here (not as early as I hoped) at about 17:00. 

La la la la


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2008)

I've done all my sales calls, even got two viewings out of it (fucking HELL!), but now I've started to come down with a cold, and all I really fancy doing is opening a bottle of wine.

I'm at home

That would be a really bad idea, wouldn't it..?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2008)

By the look of my MD he has done a full bottle (Shiraz) lunch today so I say GO FOR IT!!!


----------



## Me76 (Nov 21, 2008)

Am going to spend my afternoon looking for grungy fairy images for my 'Carbon Champion' notes


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> By the look of my MD he has done a full bottle (Shiraz) lunch today so I say GO FOR IT!!!



thank fuck you replied - I've been hanging on for half an hour, thinking 'i bet they all think i'm a total lush' 


the likeliehood is that i will be too ill to drink over the w/e, so i really do need to get my jollies in now anyway      (justification #2)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2008)

sojourner said:


> thank fuck you replied - I've been hanging on for half an hour, thinking 'i bet they all think i'm a total lush'
> 
> 
> the likeliehood is that i will be too ill to drink over the w/e, so i really do need to get my jollies in now anyway      (justification #2)



The sun is well over the yard arm now 
Our industry is mostly drunk by now 
There are more reasons


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2008)

ui'll have to wait until i leave the office in a little over 2 hours for weekend quaffage


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> The sun is well over the yard arm now
> Our industry is mostly drunk by now
> There are more reasons



  I think this is one my favourite threads ever


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I think this is one my favourite threads ever



Part 3 has a good feel about it so far.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Part 3 has a good feel about it so far.



Agree

Bit of an emotional rollercoaster, but encouragement to drink and do generally silly stuff really makes it


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2008)

I will be drinking ale in around 3.5 hours which is a nice end to the week. 

In other news our company share price rose today (£0.13) which is the first time for a while


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2008)

13p is a big improvement on the other day!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2008)

Ne te confundant illegitimi


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Good luck



Have 'expressed my interest' in the job with a silver tongued email. This has gone to my friend who has forwarded it to the HR bod with a glowing reference...... 

Eeeeek!!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Ne te confundant illegitimi



eh?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Have 'expressed my interest' in the job with a silver tongued email. This has gone to my friend who has forwarded it to the HR bod with a glowing reference......
> 
> Eeeeek!!!!!



ooooOOOOOoooo!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2008)

sojourner said:


> eh?



Don’t Let The Bastard's Get You Down


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2008)

Roughly how much for 6x A1 prints? 
Just an Excel floorplan blown up in black and white.  

I need to get some double quick and have not got time to get quotes


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Don’t Let The Bastard's Get You Down



oh

i remember it as nolite te bastardes carborundurum...or something very similar

fucking latin, eh? eh?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Roughly how much for 6x A1 prints?
> Just an Excel floorplan blown up in black and white.
> 
> I need to get some double quick and have not got time to get quotes



A1 are the architects plans size aren't they?

6?  erm, about 20 squid? nah...can't be that much


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2008)

£20 would be cool

No printer in SW18 or SW9 seems to want my paltry custom


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> £20 would be cool
> 
> No printer in SW18 or SW9 seems to want my paltry custom



i take it you've used the 'current climate/you want my business or not motherfucker?' line on them?


----------



## Iam (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm off next week, so am kind of in "last day of term" mode.

I can't be arsed to start anything new.

This last two hours is going s... l... o... w...

...

...

...

...l ...y.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2008)

sojourner said:


> i take it you've used the 'current climate/you want my business or not motherfucker?' line on them?



Said that before I even said hello... 

Just got a quote of £300


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 21, 2008)

god get me out of here...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2008)

the sweet sound of friday night calling, is getting ever louder


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Said that before I even said hello...
> 
> Just got a quote of £300






300 fucking quid? for 6 A1s??   robbing bastards!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2008)

Got the printing done for free and fucking off early (via dry cleaners) to meet my pa for an ale


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Got the printing done for free and fucking off early (via dry cleaners) to meet my pa for an ale



GERRIN

woo - and now it's time to close down my works email - i have officially finished the day


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2008)

laterz

off to the pubz


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2008)

marty21 said:


> laterz
> 
> off to the pubz



tara chuck 

oh sorry, taraz chuckz


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2008)

Wicked beerz with the old man and his old work peeps. 
Really nice night talking 'old shop' with them and talking about old London. 

That weekz iz OVERZ and the weekendz iz here


----------



## Numbers (Nov 22, 2008)

4am I awoke this morning with a headache, not substance induced, just a fucking headache, so for the last 2 hours I've been either tossing/turning or carefully pacing up and down the living room.

At 6:30 I have to leave for 8 hours of re-cabling, noise and physicality.


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm normally in the office early but I out did myself this morning - 7am I was sat here typing away


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2008)

How the fuck is it Monday....!?!?!?!?!?!

Feeling like crap this morning with barely no sleep and I have this bloody black tie bash in the city tonight. Ignoring the fact that I am 'space filling' for a person who's company has folded, I hate these sort of things in the face with a stick made of iron.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 24, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> I'm normally in the office early but I out did myself this morning - 7am I was sat here typing away



I do like early starts for that reason, an hour or so just browsing the net before the office gets busy, plus  you get to go home early enough for shops to be open! 

Not today though, today I'm stiff and tired as I got about 5 hours sleep last night


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 24, 2008)

Artaxerxes said:


> I do like early starts for that reason, an hour or so just browsing the net before the office gets busy, plus  you get to go home early enough for shops to be open!
> 
> Not today though, today I'm stiff and tired as I got about 5 hours sleep last night



That's just it - I like the first hour or so when the office is empty and I can do what I like and I leave around 3:45  

Why so little sleep?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2008)

So far, so horrid for me on this grey Monday.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2008)

i have manflu


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 24, 2008)

Badgers said:


> So far, so horrid for me on this grey Monday.



It's a horrible grey day but for some reason I'm feeling really good  only 6 hours to go


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 24, 2008)

Feeling shaky, achey and exhausted from the weekend. Am aiming for a booze-free week.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 24, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> That's just it - I like the first hour or so when the office is empty and I can do what I like and I leave around 3:45
> 
> Why so little sleep?



Not got a clue, just one of those nights where you go to bed, close your eyes and your mind kicks in to overdrive and you end up thinking of a lot of stuff you want to do and before you know it its 2am and your eyes hurt


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2008)

I had bugger all sleep last night. 
Mind is racing and no idea what today would bring.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2008)

1 said!!


I have man flu


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2008)

The fucking heating isn't on here and it is freezing . I am clutching a mug of coffee in an attenpt to keep me warm. I may have to put my coat back on in a minute


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> 1 said!!
> 
> 
> I have man flu



Stop complaining and take some lemsip 

(((Marty and his man-flu)))


----------



## sojourner (Nov 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> 1 said!!
> 
> 
> I have man flu



(((marty)))

i don't   must have been just trying to break through my defences on friday. a good sousing with alcohol and plenty of rest seems to have fixed me

are you at work?  if so GO HOME!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2008)

sojourner said:


> (((marty)))
> 
> i don't   must have been just trying to break through my defences on friday. a good sousing with alcohol and plenty of rest seems to have fixed me
> 
> are you at work?  if so GO HOME!



Thanks for the concern - at least someone cares 

at work atm, see how it goes, have some day nurse - get this once a year, normally a 24 hour thing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> Thanks for the concern - *at least someone cares*
> 
> at work atm, see how it goes, have some day nurse - get this once a year, normally a 24 hour thing





Day Nurse, lemsip - or just paracetamol - is good. And plenty of fluids. Mr. QofG's preferred method is sweating it out. He puts on some sweat pants and a hoddie/sweatshirt then wraps himself in a sheet and the duvet. Disgusting to try and sleep next too  but it works for him.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2008)

La la la la la 
Calling people for the sake of calling people so far.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 24, 2008)

Waiting on 3 leads to convert - praying desperately I can push them over before the end of the week when I do my reports


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2008)

Keep calling Huang Guangyu but only getting his voicemail so far......?


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 24, 2008)

we just had our weekly team meeting  and the office is fucking freezing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2008)

The boiler here is officially broken so no chance of much more heat - except for the little fan heater which warsm the 3 feet in front of it. Not very useful in a 30 foot office.

It's too cold to work. I think we should close


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2008)

Ah - the boiler is not broken, the pilot light had gone out. Now re-lit I am hoping for warmth very soon. Better hurry as my fingers are starting to stick to them keyboard


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Day Nurse, lemsip - or just paracetamol - is good. And plenty of fluids. Mr. QofG's preferred method is sweating it out. He puts on some sweat pants and a hoddie/sweatshirt then wraps himself in a sheet and the duvet. Disgusting to try and sleep next too  but it works for him.



i'll sleep with Mr QOG if it helps to ease my suffering


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 24, 2008)

my fingers were to cold to open my crisps earlier  warmed up a bit now though


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 24, 2008)

i have the day off  

plan to spend it in junk shops getting the finishing touches for me bedroom. spent a fortune on a (wicked!) bed yesterday so the budget for other items has somewhat depleted! 

only curtains i like are £250 though... wondering if i can justify this in light of "current climate"???


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2008)

Just had a fax from one of my oldest customers. 
He had an email order form quoting me and my company but carefully worded slightly different. 
Big scam offering him some work (carefully worded slightly different) which we normally offer but a total scam. 

Great start to the week


----------



## Yetman (Nov 24, 2008)

Ended last week in a royaly hairy mess, this week, no comeback..........yet.....which is good/ominous....

Lets hope this week is better than last week, which btw was one of the shitest weeks of my sorry ass life 

Oh one bonus though, the £80 that I left in the cashpoint got sucked back in to my account


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Oh one bonus though, the £80 that I left in the cashpoint got sucked back in to my account



Nice one  My mate is forever doing that - I was with him Saturday afternoon and we were chatting away and he walked off without taking the cash


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Ended last week in a royaly hairy mess, this week, no comeback..........yet.....which is good/ominous....
> 
> Lets hope this week is better than last week, which btw was one of the shitest weeks of my sorry ass life
> 
> Oh one bonus though, the £80 that I left in the cashpoint got sucked back in to my account



that £80 is a nice result - even through the fug of my man flu - I predict you will have a better week, I feel it in my water


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2008)

Lunchtime draws near and a stroll to town is in order for this weary Badger.

Cold and shitty out but chores to run and stuff to do before I head to this fooking black tie affair later on. Fucking so annoyed to lose a whole Monday night to this shit right now, regardless of the free beer on offer!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2008)

i have a dull evening meeting to go to on wednesday night - 6.30 -10 - no ale on offer, just coffee and sandwiches

then another one on Monday week, 8-11 - so i have 2 hours to kill before hand - there will be wine though - and i will have beers on my own before hand


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 24, 2008)

oooh 10 minutes till lunch - sausage rolls, crisps - i'm hungry


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2008)

I am hanging in here by a thread and have four really tough days of torment ahead. Just trying to find an excuse to get the fuck out the door and home but gritting my teeth as there is hardly anyone else here.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2008)

Heating now on full, hurrah, but my hands are still cold. Keep having to rest them on the radiator


----------



## Yetman (Nov 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> that £80 is a nice result - even through the fug of my man flu - I predict you will have a better week, I feel it in my water



I'm putting my faith in your water marty old boy! Nice one! 



Badgers said:


> I am hanging in here by a thread and have four really tough days of torment ahead. Just trying to find an excuse to get the fuck out the door and home but gritting my teeth as there is hardly anyone else here.



I'm feeling similar mate, didnt go out Sat night (well, sort of) so drove round lots of peoples houses sunday morning laughing at the states of them then felt a bit left out so got heniously mashed last night til sillyoclock and now have loads of work and nasty proper thinking shit to worry about. We need to make a new anti-work based social networking site called FaceSpork


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2008)

*breaking news: man flu update*

dribbly nose - it dripped when i was in the cafe at lunch-time , slightly sore throat, general fugginess

i maybe through the worst, but keep all your love coming my way just in case


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2008)

Could just sleep now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> dribbly nose - it dripped when i was in the cafe at lunch-time , slightly sore throat, general fugginess
> 
> i maybe through the worst, but keep all your love coming my way just in case



(((marty's drippy nose)))

Newbie has been allowed to arrange a half day for tomorrow - despite the fact we are short staffed - because he is expecting a delivery of 'things' for his new cat.

WTF - what cat accessory is so big you have to have it delivered!


----------



## Relahni (Nov 24, 2008)

I wanna go home.

Work sucks.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2008)

Getting the 'horrors' about tonight now


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 24, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Getting the 'horrors' about tonight now



can't you have tomorrow off to get over tonight?


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 24, 2008)

40 minutes - today's flown by


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> can't you have tomorrow off to get over tonight?



Nope... 

Home tonight about 1am 
Back out the door at 7am 
Home tomorrow about 8pm 
Back out the door at 8am
Home Wednesday about 7pm


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 24, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Nope...
> 
> Home tonight about 1am
> Back out the door at 7am
> ...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2008)

2 hours to go


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2008)

Hours and hours and hours and hours to go


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 24, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Hours and hours and hours and hours to go



 but  - poor you - 20 minutes for me


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2008)

This is crap


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Nope...
> 
> Home tonight about 1am
> Back out the door at 7am
> ...



That's quite a harsh schedule Badgers  - any chance of lessening your working hours later in the week?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That's quite a harsh schedule Badgers  - any chance of lessening your working hours later in the week?



I don't think so sadly, got too much on this week! 
Meetings for most of Thursday and then loads to catch up with on Friday. 

Oh well, next week into December and quite a lot of annual leave + Chrimbo time off will make that an easier month.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2008)

Looking forward to dragging my man flu-ridden arse home


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2008)

I want man flu 
I want home


----------



## Yetman (Nov 24, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Nope...
> 
> Home tonight about 1am
> Back out the door at 7am
> ...



Fuck that shit, are you getting paid mentalist overtime? I'd be nollering office supplies and racking up my stupendously overinflated expenses all over the show mate.


----------



## Relahni (Nov 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> Looking forward to dragging my man flu-ridden arse home



I think I have pmf.

Some joker has decided to blow out cold air from teh AC..............

I can barely feel my fucking hands, I'm so cold....


----------



## sojourner (Nov 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That's quite a harsh schedule Badgers  - any chance of lessening your working hours later in the week?



s'what I was gonna say!  

oh well B, at least we'll be getting some time off soon!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Fuck that shit, are you getting paid mentalist overtime? I'd be nollering office supplies and racking up my stupendously overinflated expenses all over the show mate.



I will get fed and watered on expenses for tonight and the next two days which helps but would rather do without to be honest. Will sneak back some time next week if all goes to plan too along with more bog roll  

Just had a call from my colleague who is now a proud father as of 13:20 this afternoon! Some good news permeates the gloom of this Monday at last.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2008)

Oh well, time to slip on the glad rags of doom in a minute and wait for the pisstaking from colleagues who have not been suckered into this shambles.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 24, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Oh well, time to slip on the glad rags of doom in a minute and wait for the pisstaking from colleagues who have not been suckered into this shambles.



Good luck old bean

Get pissed

And don't forget a doggy bag for the missus


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2008)

Right - I'm outta here. Now where are my gloves...


----------



## sojourner (Nov 24, 2008)

*sigh*

some CUNT just turned down a fantastic deal I offered, in order to commute at LEAST 3 hours a day, for a cheaper deal.  How fucking cheap is it - 50p a bastard YEAR?? 


death to all cheapskate twats everywhere   I hope he catches manflu, lice, and nits within seconds of his first commute


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2008)

Bloody hell, I feel like a right charlie sitting here wearing this! 
Should be leaving now but someone is running late so thought I pop back for one last miserable post of woe! 

Gonna nick everything in this swanky place


----------



## marty21 (Nov 24, 2008)

Relahni said:


> I think I have pmf.
> 
> Some joker has decided to blow out cold air from teh AC..............
> 
> I can barely feel my fucking hands, I'm so cold....



((((Relahni)))))

I left slightly earlier so i could get seats on the train/tube, i  didn't think my weakened consititution could take standing for the whole way home


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 25, 2008)

back to work after a four day weekend - meh


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 25, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> back to work after a four day weekend - meh



Well I was in the office yesterday but might as well not've been judging by what I got done


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2008)

i feel a lot better today, a little snotty, but I'm through the worst


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i feel a lot better today, a little snotty, but I'm through the worst



Glad you are feeling a bit better .

I have had an amusing conversation with someone who blames VAT on Gordon Brown! Now I know Gord has done many dodgy things but as far as I know he didn't 'invent' VAT .


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 25, 2008)

I am still unemployed but starting a temp job on Monday and my days at home are draaaaaaggiiiiiiiiing really badly now I'm not 'working'# at finding a job 

Got an interview for a voluntary thingy at 6pm so just have to survice until then. Got a cold also so it'd be soo easy just to go back to bed but I musn't.

Pity me!


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 25, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Pity me!



 poor poor you


----------



## sojourner (Nov 25, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> I am still unemployed but *starting a temp job on Monday *and my days at home are draaaaaaggiiiiiiiiing really badly now I'm not 'working'# at finding a job
> 
> Got an interview for a voluntary thingy at 6pm so just have to survice until then. Got a cold also so it'd be soo easy just to go back to bed but I musn't.
> 
> Pity me!



hey, well done!!  sorry to hear you're ill, but at least you've managed to find some income for a while


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks people


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 25, 2008)

well done on the temp job.  g'luck with the interview an' all!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2008)

My. left shoulder and neck is really aching . Must have slept funny on it last night. Sadly all I have to relieve it here is TCP and marmite...I wonder if I could make a muscle rub out of those


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 25, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My. left shoulder and neck is really aching . Must have slept funny on it last night. Sadly all I have to relieve it here is TCP and marmite...I wonder if I could make a muscle rub out of those



Funny - my left shoulder and neck has been playing up for days as well   kept waking up cos of it last night.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> Funny - my left shoulder and neck has been playing up for days as well   kept waking up cos of it last night.



Maybe it's the start of a plague  A strange shoulder aching plague 

Nooooooooooooooooooo!! QofG's runs around and startts to panic!!!


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 25, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Maybe it's the start of a plague  A strange shoulder aching plague
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooo!! QofG's runs around and startts to panic!!!



Yeah you started it - maybe we should start a new 'list'


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> Yeah you started it - maybe we should start a new 'list'



A 'plague' list  Then we could have a 'manflu' list as well


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2008)

busy afternoon, as i am the only one here


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 26, 2008)

In early again - 7:15, had my bacon butty now I really really have to try and get something done!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2008)

Up dressed, got my college, coffee is brewing and telly is on - I am ready for work!!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2008)

long long day, estimated time of departure from office 9.45pm


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 26, 2008)

marty21 said:


> long long day, estimated time of departure from office 9.45pm



Boo! That's no fun. Long days mean you have to take things easy though. It's the law!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Boo! That's no fun. Long days mean you have to take things easy though. It's the law!



i'll do my best


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 26, 2008)

marty21 said:


> long long day, estimated time of departure from office 9.45pm



If you're leaving so late why did you get in so early?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> If you're leaving so late why did you get in so early?



i have to be here by 9  (arrived at 9.15 ) and it's a monthly evening meeting that I have to attend , techinically I could go home at 5 and come back at 6.30 for the meeting, conveniently it's a 90 minute round trip, so i could do that, spend 90 minutes on the train/tube, or perhaps just go to a local pub and have a pint  

<shakes fist at housing co=ops>


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 26, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i have to be here by 9  (arrived at 9.15 ) and it's a monthly evening meeting that I have to attend , techinically I could go home at 5 and come back at 6.30 for the meeting, conveniently it's a 90 minute round trip, so i could do that, spend 90 minutes on the train/tube, or perhaps just go to a local pub and have a pint
> 
> <shakes fist at housing co=ops>



OK but you get overtime?  Or extra time off later?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> OK but you get overtime?  Or extra time off later?



they give me a meeting allowance payment for the meeting, which isn't at my hourly rate (less than actually), and i come in late the next day, i did ask for an hourly payment for evening meetings but they weren't having it, it's a very small organisation tbf, works in my favour on other meetings which don't last very long, or if there isn't a enough people at the meeting and it's cancelled, i still get the meeting allowance


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2008)

another meeting on Monday as well sadly, but there will be wine there

still I'll be off from 24th to the 5th Jan


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2008)

just over 7 hours to go


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 26, 2008)

marty21 said:


> just over 7 hours to go



 1 hour 40 mins for me


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> 1 hour 40 mins for me


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 26, 2008)

marty21 said:


>



30 minutes


----------



## Yetman (Nov 26, 2008)

I've got to do this thing in order to save the company £350k by Friday. Cant be arsed. Shouldnt have got so mashed last night til 3.30am then went for a beer at lunch. Arse. Should have said I couldnt do it. Zzzzzzz


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> 30 minutes



fuck the fuck off then, part-timer


----------



## sojourner (Nov 26, 2008)

marty21 said:


> fuck the fuck off then, part-timer



yeh 





and





AAAARRRGHHHHHHH!!!!!  just finishing off the stragglers on all mailshots.  dear my call, please do not be sneery, snotty, or downright fucking RUDE to me, I have sent you some info, not tried to kill or maim your fucking CHILDREN you utter cunts


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 26, 2008)

well i'm fucking shagged! haven't stopped again all day. off at 5.30 i think. need a few bits from boots but then it's ZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz... *looks sleepy*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 26, 2008)

<shakes fists at everyone finishing soon>

4 more hours


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 26, 2008)

marty21 said:


> <shakes fists at everyone finishing soon>
> 
> 4 more hours





my deepest sympathies


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 27, 2008)

marty21 said:


> fuck the fuck off then, part-timer



 I am in early though - oh well - another 8 hours to go


----------



## marty21 (Nov 27, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> I am in early though - oh well - another 8 hours to go



just got up

much shorter day today, got in at about 10.15pm from work won't start til about 11


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 27, 2008)

marty21 said:


> just got up
> 
> much shorter day today, got in at about 10.15pm from work won't start til about 11



part-timer


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 27, 2008)

Just took an anonymous work survey and rated the company as shit, now waiting quietly for the sack

Still, coffee is nice and its been really quiet the last few days so cant moan *continues skiving*


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 27, 2008)

Artaxerxes said:


> Just took an anonymous work survey and rated the company as shit, now waiting quietly for the sack
> 
> Still, coffee is nice and its been really quiet the last few days so cant moan *continues skiving*



Gotta love those 'annonymous' work surveys  Don't believe it for a moment - don't want the sack so never fill em in


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 27, 2008)

We've run out of coffee. Nooooooooooooooooooooooo! And I bet neither of my sorry ass colleagues - who are both late as usual  god knows how they got on yesterday when I was working from home - have remembered to get any.

Moan, moan, grumble grumble


----------



## marty21 (Nov 27, 2008)

leaving for work in about 20 minutes it's like a half day


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 27, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> Gotta love those 'annonymous' work surveys  Don't believe it for a moment - don't want the sack so never fill em in



At the moment being sacked might give me the incentive to actually look hard for another better job or even move out of London, its not like I dont have enough savings to live for about 2/3 months without working 

Plus theres always the possiblity someone might listen and give me more sodding money, or training, or an incentive to work instead of this squaling mess of a workload/responsilbities I have at the moment


----------



## marty21 (Nov 27, 2008)

just got in


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 27, 2008)

marty21 said:


> just got in



How was last night's meeting?


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 27, 2008)

marty21 said:


> just got in



And it's nearly time for my lunch


----------



## marty21 (Nov 27, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How was last night's meeting?



dullsville tbf, and i had to take the minutes, and now i have to relive it by typing them up - one guy kept going into really tedious detail, on and fucking on and when it came to 9.30 when i go, and the committee discuss staff issues (talk about the staff behind our backs ) he announced that he had to go


----------



## Yetman (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm gonna go out for a pint in a minute. Fuck this.

Thing is, nobody will even notice


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 27, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I'm gonna go out for a pint in a minute. Fuck this.
> 
> Thing is, nobody will even notice



I love days when you can do that sort of stuff  I only have an hour left now


----------



## matrix_22 (Nov 28, 2008)

Away Day Day today


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2008)

woke up at 8.15  and then transport drag, left home in 5 mins, took nearly 90 minutes to get in


----------



## g force (Nov 28, 2008)

8am conference call to Singapore....only 10 now and I feel like it should be home time...


----------



## Relahni (Nov 28, 2008)

I just can't be arsed.

I have shit loads to do - but feel like shit.


----------



## Lea (Nov 28, 2008)

Still another whole hour to go before lunchtime...and then there's the whole afternoon... before the WEEKEND!!!


----------



## Yetman (Nov 28, 2008)

Where in the damn is badgers? I'm suffering here, I need to be hearing about someone suffering if not an equal amount, more! More I say! 

Had a heavy one last night. Might attempt the 4 pint challenge at lunch.....


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2008)

one of the volunteers is opposite me, going through a list, and whispering to herself

fucking shut it  who wants to go through fucking lists on a rainy fucking friday and stop asking me questions about the list too!

<shakes fist>


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 28, 2008)

i am currently eating a tin of 19 pence ASDA sardines. i didn't think i could sink any lower than that thing with the tramp in the multi-story car park... but clearly i have


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 28, 2008)

marty21 said:


> one of the volunteers is opposite me, going through a list, and whispering to herself



i feel the concept for a film coming on... 

'the list whisperer' has box-office blockbuster written all over it


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i am currently eating a tin of 19 pence ASDA sardines. i didn't think i could sink any lower than that thing with the tramp in the multi-story car park... but clearly i have



wash it down with cider for the authentic touch


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i feel the concept for a film coming on...
> 
> 'the list whisperer' has box-office blockbuster written all over it



thank fuck she's gone now - silence has returned


----------



## pigtails (Nov 28, 2008)

Relahni said:


> I just can't be arsed.
> 
> I have shit loads to do - but feel like shit.



Ditto - zero motivation today!


----------



## Relahni (Nov 28, 2008)

pigtails said:


> Ditto - zero motivation today!



I've done the shitty jobs I needed to do.

Hoorah.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 28, 2008)

Relahni said:


> I've done the shitty jobs I needed to do.
> 
> Hoorah.



I've done fuck all!! 


Got 2 hours left - I'll see what I can get done in that time so I don't feel guilty!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2008)

150 mins to the weekend  lady whispering lists is here no more 


((((((lack of woman whispering lists))))))


----------



## Relahni (Nov 28, 2008)

pigtails said:


> I've done fuck all!!
> 
> 
> Got 2 hours left - I'll see what I can get done in that time so I don't feel guilty!



fuck feeling guilty.

Although if you get paid to feel guilty, I guess that's ok.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2008)

hate everything and everyone today


----------



## sojourner (Nov 28, 2008)

got a meeting in half an hour, whit woo

currently fighting off the demons that are demanding i get a bottle of wine on the way home


----------



## sojourner (Nov 28, 2008)

Badgers said:


> hate everything and everyone today



me too

anyway, where the fuck have you been?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2008)

sojourner said:


> me too
> 
> anyway, where the fuck have you been?



Gala dinners, awards, conferences, embassies and all that sort of jazz. 

Have so much going on at work and outside work right now. I think that 2009 has to go down as the shittiest year in (at least) this Badgers feeble memory and I just can't get even a sniff of the mojo back...........


----------



## Yetman (Nov 28, 2008)

Fucking hell 2009 hasnt even happened yet! Must be shit!

I managed 3 and a half pints in an hour and a half at lunch. Now I am trying to tunnel my way out of the office using a spoon and a can of coke (if it can melt your teeth in 2 days it'll have these walls done in a jiffy).

God the drag is gonna kick in bigtime soon. Best have some fun while I'm still half pissed


----------



## marty21 (Nov 28, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Gala dinners, awards, conferences, embassies and all that sort of jazz.
> 
> Have so much going on at work and outside work right now. I think that *2009 *has to go down as the shittiest year in (at least) this Badgers feeble memory and I just can't get even a sniff of the mojo back...........









get us the lotto numbers the next time you're there


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 28, 2008)

Boozy lunch. Hic! Hour and 13 mins to go


----------



## baldrick (Nov 28, 2008)

15 minutes.

imaginary drs appt at 5 = in the pub throwing gin down my neck


----------



## Badgers (Nov 28, 2008)

marty21 said:


> get us the lotto numbers the next time you're there



The lotto gets closed down because it gave stupid people false hope.

On that note I will check my tickets


----------



## sojourner (Nov 28, 2008)

sojourner said:


> currently fighting off the demons that are demanding i get a bottle of wine on the way home



well i didn't fight very hard

shit meeting beat them into submission


----------



## sojourner (Nov 28, 2008)

Badgers said:


> The lotto gets closed down because it gave stupid people false hope.
> 
> On that note I will check my tickets



heh

is it all done now then? all the schmoozing and having to be nice to people you don't really care for?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2008)

Back to the office routine today and not liking it. 
Am interested to see what/who is there when I arrive and what our customers are doing. 

Not gonna be a fun week but never is so am pulling out the fake smile and buttoning up the shirt any minute.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2008)

just about to have a bath, and then face another long day - special evening meeting 8-10.30ish  will have a few hours after 5 to hang about but don't expect to be home until about 11.30


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 1, 2008)

Monday morning  not sure why I'm here so early


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2008)

Everything is shit lads so let's have a meeting so we can blame each other. 

Meeting commences at 10:30 so expect moaning posts from 11:00 onwards


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 1, 2008)

^^ good luck!  I'm on a half day today which means, as I got in around 7:30 I can leave around 11:30


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2008)

Meeting seems to be delayed as usual.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2008)

VAT confusion here. Luckily I will be just told what to do when it is sorted out


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> VAT confusion here. Luckily I will be just told what to do when it is sorted out



Part of an email to a customer I just sent: 



> If you are happy with this then I can prepare paperwork for you with a discounted VAT rate of 15% as a Christmas gift. If we are able to arrange this quickly then I am fairly sure you will be invoiced in sterling rather than euros.


----------



## g force (Dec 1, 2008)

No more Mr Nice Guy today...i've been here since 7:30am and will not be fucked with.

"We understand your position, hence the offer of subscription based pricing at reasonable terms to you and with brak clauses inserted as you asked. However, having your head of IT shake on a deal with our CEO and then two days later you come back and say you want to build in-house is somewhat surprising. We agreed to cut the price by £200,000 in order to get it on the books for a Jan 09 delivery as agreed with your CEO and CTO.

It should also be noted that unless you can prove you have systems and controls in place to the FSA your bank is, by letter of law, operating illegally when it has no way of settling XXXXXXXXX. Feel free to use Excel and see how many XXX XXXXXXX XXXXX you can get through in a day since you made most of your XXXXXXXXX team redundant two weeks ago. You might want to raise that with your compliance department before deciding to spend 8 months coding a proprietary system in India and the budgetary and risk implications that raises."


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2008)

Meeting was actually not too bad.
Boss was fairly realistic about what we are up against to try and get money into the company. 

Lunch soon


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2008)

still, mustn't grumble, it is December, and in a few short weeks, I will have a long time off over the Winterval period


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2008)

This is keeping me going right now... 
Work this week, then a 5 day weekend for this Badger  

Winterval is always hard work but this one is a welcome relief


----------



## sojourner (Dec 1, 2008)

marty21 said:


> still, mustn't grumble, it is December, and in a few short weeks, I will have a long time off over the Winterval period



twue twue


I have 2 major meetings before winterval, which should tell me whether to run like the wind out of this place, or stop around for a bit longer


This week however, I am covering reception in Wallasey again - which means that horrible long commute every day


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 1, 2008)

i cannot fucking wait until christmas. it's going to be the best and is MUCH needed in terms of having a long break. bring on the winterval, i say. bring it on now!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2008)

Suddenly my motivation has ground to a halt and there is over 4 hours to go still. 
Will take a walk round the park in a bit I think to try and wake me up again but then the slow afternoon drag....


----------



## prunus (Dec 1, 2008)

Beer, anyone?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2008)

Want one but would sleep the afternoon more than usual. 
Just gonna post on the web, drink loads of water and moan about stuff till hometime


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Suddenly my motivation has ground to a halt and there is over 4 hours to go still.
> Will take a walk round the park in a bit I think to try and wake me up again but then the slow afternoon drag....



Mine too - I blame not feeling well but I think it's just that I can't be arsed 

Maybe I'll have some lunch to cheer myself up


----------



## sojourner (Dec 1, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Suddenly my motivation has ground to a halt and there is over 4 hours to go still.



Same

But that's because every fucking call I make now ends in the inevitable 'blah blah decision in new year blah fucking blah' - so what's the point in even trying?  It's the same every fucking year - why does the whole business world stop turning on 1st December??


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Why does the whole business world stop turning on 1st December??



I am pretty much getting the same thing. 

Trying to counter this by asking people when they are making their decisions. If they say January then I tell them they are getting put on my to-do list as I have other people who want my time more urgently. This is so far not making any difference at all but makes me feel a bit better. 

Been a shitty year all in all but most companies seem to be planning one month at a time so I (hope) get the feeling that January is gonna be really fecking busy! If not then we are really in fecking trouble, more so than we are already!!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 1, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I am pretty much getting the same thing.
> 
> 
> Been a shitty year all in all but most companies seem to be planning one month at a time so I (hope) get the feeling that January is gonna be really fecking busy! If not then we are really in fecking trouble, more so than we are already!!



I get it every single year.  It's pathetic.  It takes a couple of days to move into a small office, max.  I can get them up and running within an hour.  Why do people put off doing anything for a  WHOLE MONTH?   And no one ever moves in January anyway.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2008)

Right, gonna phone some scumbags and argue with them about their companies to cheer me up. 

Some good news today though. 
My colleagues worked a food event last week so got some freebies: 

Bottle of Cava 
Bottle of Balsamic Vinegar 
Box of Schwedenbomben
Big bag of hazelnut wafers


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2008)

i will be home in about 8 hours


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i will be home in about 8 hours



Harsh... 

You getting a lie-in tomorrow?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 1, 2008)

I am irritable. Been trying to ignore it but I am irritable.

So - to my colleague, you are a very dear friend but you are NOT going to lose weight if you have lunch from Wasabi everyday. And we are not talking sushi but teriyaki and stuff. And I know 50p is a lot to charge for a bit of BBQ sauce but you didn't have to buy it. You may like it on your rice but it is NOT the  necessity you think it is. Please, please stop going on about it 

Thank you


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Harsh...
> 
> You getting a lie-in tomorrow?



yep, tbf, this meeting is only about an hour long, but i have to hang about as there's no point going home and coming back, there ill be wine and festive, winterval treats there as well, might go for a few drinks before hand too


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2008)

Winterval office do soon.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh god come ONNNN 5 o clock   I'm hungry, want a spliff, and wanna be in me jims ont couch


----------



## g force (Dec 1, 2008)

Seems arsey emails are made of win....dumb asss client has agreed to £1.5m deal. Shame i'm not the sales guy who sees the commission but what the hell, right now clients are clients regardless of how we get them!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2008)

Fucking hell...

Into the last hour and need the boss to fuck off so I can sneak in an extra smoke break to wake me up.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Fucking hell...
> 
> Into the last hour and need the boss to fuck off so I can sneak in an extra smoke break to wake me up.



extra smoke breaks ftw

just had one, had to visit a tenant


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2008)

I am fading fast here.
First day in the office for ages and was alright at first. 
Oh well, it will all be done for today soon and only a freezing commute home before the PJs come out again.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 1, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I am fading fast here.
> First day in the office for ages and was alright at first.
> Oh well, it will all be done for today soon and only a freezing commute home before the PJs come out again.



it's a wonderful winterval image, mr and mrs badgers at home in their pjs


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2008)

Chestnuts roasting


----------



## sojourner (Dec 1, 2008)

I had a nicotine gum cos I don't smoke in the day and a few have crept in lately 

Gave me bellyache


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2008)

Can see the MD putting on his coat so a smoke (w)interval is nearly here


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 1, 2008)

I can't wait to leave.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 1, 2008)

ffffffffuuuuuuuuccccccckkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 2, 2008)

It's 8:40 and I've been here an hour but there is no-one else here at all - there's usually at least a couple of other people in by now


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2008)

Tuesday is the graveyard day and the only thing keeping my spirits up is Bill Bailey (cheers BiddlyBee x) tomorrow night  

Arrived to the news that we have just made another member of staff redundant yesterday. She was here when I started but works in a different cost code to me and it seems was done on a 'first in, first out basis' as all of that team pretty much do the same jobs. Pretty bleak in the office today and looking at the _potential_ business we have is nowhere near enough to keep 50% of us employed, but that position has not really changed for sometime now. 

Bleh...

With the lack of jobs in the market right now I am considering setting up my own 'Junior Dads Army' in readiness for dealing with civil unrest in our once great nation


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2008)

just got up   yet another dull meeting, not much enlivened by the festive treats afterwards, had some wine and stilted conversation before fucking off at about 9.45, and getting in at 10.30, shorter day today


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 2, 2008)

1 hour and 45 minutes I've been sat here on my own - now a couple of others have turned up - wondered what was going on for a while


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> another member of staff redundant yesterday



MD officially announced this news just now. 

Fair play to the fellow, he has doubled her redundancy pay out of his own pocket and paid for a CV company to get her set up with a professional résumé. 

Also he has offered her desk space and use of the office facilities for as long as she needs/wants to help with her job hunting.


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> MD officially announced this news just now.
> 
> Fair play to the fellow, *he has doubled her redundancy pay out of his own pocket *and paid for a CV company to get her set up with a professional résumé.
> 
> Also he has offered her desk space and use of the office facilities for as long as she needs/wants to help with her job hunting.



Very generous of him (not being sarky - it really is).


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> MD officially announced this news just now.
> 
> Fair play to the fellow, he has doubled her redundancy pay out of his own pocket and paid for a CV company to get her set up with a professional résumé.
> 
> Also he has offered her desk space and use of the office facilities for as long as she needs/wants to help with her job hunting.



nice, but a difficult time for her to get another gig, I'd guess


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> Very generous of him (not being sarky - it really is).



For a cantankerous old drunk he is a good egg really! 

With the feeling of inevitability that we are all doomed (negative but realistic I feel) I am almost tempted to see what is on offer if I volunteered. Would be nice to have a few months cash as a buffer to try and get myself a new job, or at least work out what the fuck to do with myself....


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> For a cantankerous old drunk he is a good egg really!
> 
> With the feeling of inevitability that we are all doomed (negative but realistic I feel) I am almost tempted to see what is on offer if I volunteered. Would be nice to have a few months cash as a buffer to try and get myself a new job, or at least work out what the fuck to do with myself....



No harm in seeing what is on offer - where I am we were offered voluntary redundancy a year or so ago - I looked into - fair enough package cash wise but decided not to do it - glad I made that choice right now.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> MD officially announced this news just now.
> 
> Fair play to the fellow, he has doubled her redundancy pay out of his own pocket and paid for a CV company to get her set up with a professional résumé.
> 
> Also he has offered her desk space and use of the office facilities for as long as she needs/wants to help with her job hunting.



That's well alright


Oh, and can I join the Junior Dads Army please?  Are there badges and guns?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2008)

sojourner said:


> That's well alright
> 
> 
> Oh, and can I join the Junior Dads Army please?  Are there badges and guns?



Junior Dads Army is really just a front.. 

We will be selling ration books on the black market, planning a political coup, feasting on tins of SPAM and snorting lines of powdered egg


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2008)

i think i'd better get dressed and go into work


----------



## pigtails (Dec 2, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i think i'd better get dressed and go into work





Wish I was still at home


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Junior Dads Army is really just a front..
> 
> We will be selling ration books on the black market, planning a political coup, feasting on tins of SPAM and snorting lines of powdered egg



oh  

oh well if we're not killing stuff I don't wanna join then

and I don't like spam


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2008)

pigtails said:


> Wish I was still at home



i'm just about to leave


----------



## pigtails (Dec 2, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i'm just about to leave



I've been in work 2 hours!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2008)

Lunchtime soon?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2008)

Had a bad nights sleep and my legs are dodgy as fuck today so I am not having a very good time.

Maybe a cup of tea will help


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 2, 2008)

pigtails said:


> I've been in work 2 hours!!



I've been in since 7:30


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2008)

I have been in work since 05:30 Monday morning and have been here since


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I have been in work since 05:30 Monday morning and have been here since



I got up at 3am this morning thinking it was 6  made myself a cup of tea and brushed my teath before I realised


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm going to make a cup of coffee and a cheese sandwich 

Might have to check emails afterwards.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> I got up at 3am this morning thinking it was 6  made myself a cup of tea and brushed my teath before I realised



Wicked 

I have done that loads!! 
Find myself often sitting in the living room waiting for the kettle to boil and wondering why the radio sounds different to the normal 6am broadcasts


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2008)

Lunch options: 

1. Go to nearby sarnie shop which is overpriced and shit 
2. Go to pub which I can't afford 
3. Walk to town and go to the supermarkets to get something crap 
4. Eat the soup at my desk then go for a walk 
5. Eat the soup at my desk then write some letters
6. Eat the soup at my desk then do my online shop 
7. Skip lunch and work harder


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Lunch options:
> 
> 1. Go to nearby sarnie shop which is overpriced and shit
> 2. Go to pub which I can't afford
> ...



I'd go for No. 6 but then I am lazy and would always chose the sitting down option


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2008)

Option 4 Badgers



I just ate my lunch - couldn't hold on any longer, was going dizzy


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2008)

Just started raining so going for option 5 and writing letters to parents and landlord


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just started raining so going for option 5 and writing letters to parents and landlord



I would've gone for 6 and done the letters whilst I was working  I'm just gonna have me lunch now - hungry...


----------



## Yetman (Dec 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Lunch options:
> 
> 1. Go to nearby sarnie shop which is overpriced and shit
> 2. Go to pub which I can't afford
> ...



Soups not a drug its a drink 

I'd go to the pub, lifes too short not to 

I however, am going to the gym! Yes thats right, the gym. Well, I say the gym I mean the sauna. Well I say the sauna I mean the jacuzzi. Well I say the jacuzzi I mean the pub. Well I say the pub I mean the massage parlour.

*kicks devil off shoulder*

NO! I AM GOING TO THE GYM DAMMIT!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2008)

I could eat the soup at my desk, run to the pub for one pint then come back


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2008)

*hoorah!!! free lunch!!!*

sarnies from the meeting last night

free lunch ftw


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2008)

Any good fillings?


----------



## Yetman (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok so I did not go to the gym. BUT I WILL! BUT I WILL DAMMIT! IF ITS THE LAST THING I DO I WILL GO TO THE PUB! GYM. I MEANT GYM


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I however, am going to the gym! Yes thats right, the gym. Well, I say the gym I mean the sauna. Well I say the sauna I mean the jacuzzi. Well I say the jacuzzi I mean the pub. Well I say the pub I mean the massage parlour.
> 
> *kicks devil off shoulder*
> 
> NO! I AM GOING TO THE GYM DAMMIT!






did you go then?

e2a - ah, I see you didn't


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Any good fillings?



bit dull tbf, cheese and tomato, or egg salad, the meat based sarnies got eaten at the meeting, did have my first mince pie of the winterval celebration though


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2008)

Mince pies are crap. 

Hot cross buns are the nations favourite.


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Mince pies are crap.
> 
> Hot cross buns are the nations favourite.



I love both of them  I also love that cinamon swirly bun from starbucks - in fact I thing i'll go and get a swirly bun in a minute


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Mince pies are crap.
> 
> Hot cross buns are the nations favourite.



wouldn't say I'm a great fan of either, unless they are free


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2008)

marty21 said:


> bit dull tbf, cheese and tomato, or egg salad, the meat based sarnies got eaten at the meeting, did have my first mince pie of the winterval celebration though



I think that's a fair 'left overs' selection. I quite fancy a cheese and tomato sarnie.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2008)

Cheese and ketchup beats cheese and tomato


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> I love both of them  I also love that cinamon swirly bun from starbucks - in fact I thing i'll go and get a swirly bun in a minute



Very Berry Scone is my favourite Starbucks pastry product .

As for Hot Cross Buns and Mince Pies - both please and plenty of them


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 2, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Very Berry Scone is my favourite Starbucks pastry product .
> 
> As for Hot Cross Buns and Mince Pies - both please and plenty of them



I haven't had that one - I generally find 1 thing I love then eat it till I'm sick of it before moving on - from starbucks rocky road was my previous indulgence - now the very thought makes me feel sick


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2008)

Just had a pile of work dumped on me that needs loads of admin then to be followed up by fruitless phone calls that will no doubt result in more admin. Guess I should try and get it done or something.....


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 2, 2008)

20 minutes


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2008)

just been outside, my feet are a bit cold, wrong choice of footwear, converse - they ain't winter shoes


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> 20 minutes





About 120 minutes here still!!!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2008)

90 minutes, and only got in at 11.30


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


>



just made a coffee and ate another mince pie


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2008)

50 minutes for me - or maybe less if I go downstairs and 'damage' the just discovered asbestos coating on the firm's boiler .

Yep - just waiting for the "DON'T GO NEAR THE BOILER!!" e-mail - something which you might think would not cause too much of a problem ... except that next to the boiler room is where we keep most of our stock for despatch. Oops!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 2, 2008)

Yep - the basement is now out of bounds until further notice. Bit of a problem when it is also our stock, despatch and mail department. Still the new company unifroms look good


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2008)

Dum de dum... 

Starting to feel sleepy now and still not into the last hour


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2008)

45 minutes to go - and then drive home with tunes blasting, scoff me chicken stew, and an evening of the Wire S3


----------



## Badgers (Dec 2, 2008)

I want stew or casserole or something with gravy... 

Hmmmm, decisions decisions


----------



## sojourner (Dec 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I want stew or casserole or something with gravy...
> 
> Hmmmm, decisions decisions



Best off making a fuckoff big pan of it at the weekend, then freezing portions so you don't have to come home from work and make it


----------



## marty21 (Dec 2, 2008)

in the middle of a 25 minute call from a woman who claims her neighbour is sneaking into her flat when she isn't in, even though she has changed the locks and only she has a key, is stealing her electricity, is up all night with the hot water on, has the police in her pocket, so the police won't arrest her, and can change the channels on her tv from upstairs


----------



## Lisarocket (Dec 2, 2008)

marty21 said:


> and can change the channels on her tv from upstairs



That bit may be possible and may be the cause of her paranoia...

Tenants. Who'd ave em? I've just had to tell someone that if they've got locked in their bedroom then it's their responsibility to get themselves out


----------



## Augie March (Dec 2, 2008)

Three more mind-numbing, tedious fucking hours. 

I'm so bored I'm actually considering eating my own face, just for something to do.


----------



## Augie March (Dec 2, 2008)

*nom nom nom

Well, that passed a few minutes.


----------



## Augie March (Dec 2, 2008)

*looks at legs


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Augie March said:


> *looks at legs



Bored are we?


----------



## Augie March (Dec 2, 2008)

I was thinking of eating them to pass the time, but then realised I wouldn't be able to get home.


----------



## spacemonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Augie March said:


> I was thinking of eating them to pass the time, but then realised I wouldn't be able to get home.



At least you're getting paid to be bored, I'm browsing urban for free.


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 3, 2008)

8:05 - here we go again - another day - seem to spend all my life here - why do we only get 2 little days off a week?


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 3, 2008)

yes, groundhog day here we come *sigh*  (still at least we have jobs eh?)

hopefully they will have heated the office sufficiently (doubt it) - monday and yesterday i was sat in my coat and scarf all day


----------



## foo (Dec 3, 2008)

i've got the day off and have been told by the doc to take until January off. which ain't gonna happen - but it's good to not feel guilty about being ill, and a relief to feel justified in letting work know i'll do what i can but i'm not fucking superwoman.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

What will this Wednesday hold in store for the dragging collective? 

So far mine has been a cold commute costing £4.50, a cup of black coffee and a couple of moaning colleagues to start the day. Oh well, it could be worse I guess.....


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 3, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yes, groundhog day here we come *sigh*  (still at least we have jobs eh?)
> 
> hopefully they will have heated the office sufficiently (doubt it) - monday and yesterday i was sat in my coat and scarf all day



Yeah - shouldn't grumble really - when I read my posts on this thread it would seem like I hate my job - lol, I don't really  Monday was frreezing here but yesterday and today it's ok and now I'm gonna have a banana cos I want to give up the bacon butties


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> bacon butties



I have two options for bacon butties on the way to work. 

One looks good but is £3.50 which is a bit rich for me. The other is only £1.80 but requires a 10 minute walk and is less than decent.


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I have two options for bacon butties on the way to work.
> 
> One looks good but is £3.50 which is a bit rich for me. The other is only £1.80 but requires a 10 minute walk and is less than decent.



I'm poor so if the cheaper option tasted ok I would go for that - if the more expensive one was really very good I was save it for a monday morning treat  I just had my banana and i'm feeling deprived


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 3, 2008)

Porridge and coffee to start me off - am hoping to get all my work done by about 11.00am then I can go shopping. And clean the bathroom....maybe


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2008)

just a cup of coffee so far today, slept in a bit so left in a bit of a hurry


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

Loads of fecking emails to write up this morning...


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 3, 2008)

Just had an email from someone in an organisation that I used to work for - they're trying to sort a meet for the new year and attached a couple of pics  god, I haven't seen them for years and I looked so young in those pics


----------



## Yetman (Dec 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I have two options for bacon butties on the way to work.
> 
> One looks good but is £3.50 which is a bit rich for me. The other is only £1.80 but requires a 10 minute walk and is less than decent.



cook some up the night before, bring it in in a tupperware box with a couple of slices of buttered bread, whack it in the microwave for 30 secs at work, slap a bit of brown sauce you've brought in on, job done. Almost nicer than fresh imo.

Why are there fucking thunderbugs here in the middle of winter? My office is freezing as well


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

Yetman said:


> cook some up the night before, bring it in in a tupperware box with a couple of slices of buttered bread, whack it in the microwave for 30 secs at work, slap a bit of brown sauce you've brought in on, job done. Almost nicer than fresh imo.



I may have to do this


----------



## g force (Dec 3, 2008)

8am conf call (again)
9am...on to second coffee
10am...call with journo
10:15am...third coffee

Only 3 more conference calls to go!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

Late lunch shift today for me. 

Gonna brave a trip to town to pick up some crap from poundland, try and find some dandelion coffee from somewhere, pop to Sainsbury's to get sandwich fillings and then limp back to the office a broken man.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> What will this Wednesday hold in store for the dragging collective?
> 
> So far mine has been a cold commute costing £4.50, a cup of black coffee and a couple of moaning colleagues to start the day. Oh well, it could be worse I guess.....



So far, my windscreen wash defrosted much earlier than previously, so was able to see properly for a good half of my journey   I also sent a final reply to my stalker (he has admitted reading my posts on here as it's the only news he can get about me - bizarre or what?!)

Time to make a few pointless phone calls


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 3, 2008)

Now watching the State Opening of Parliament. Is it childish to snigger at the words "Sovereign's Entrance" 

Sarah Brown is wearing a terrible hat. I have no dress sense but even I wouldn't wear that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 3, 2008)

I have just shouted "HONDA" at the TV because someone on there mentioned it. I think it's time to go out


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

Brrrrr


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 3, 2008)

4.5 hours


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> 4.5 hours



6 hours


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 3, 2008)

Yetman said:


> cook some up the night before, bring it in in a *tupperware box *with a couple of slices of buttered bread, whack it in the microwave for 30 secs at work, slap a bit of brown sauce you've brought in on, job done. Almost nicer than fresh imo.



no, nope, i just don't believe it. i simply refuse to believe that you, of all people, use tupperware (except as some kind of drugs storage thing)


----------



## pigtails (Dec 3, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> no, nope, i just don't believe it. i simply refuse to believe that you, of all people, use tupperware (except as some kind of drugs storage thing)



I use tupperware!
I've got spagetti bolognaise with spinach today and I've done a stew for tea tonight which I'll bring tomorrow.

Tupperware rocks!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 3, 2008)

yes but Yetman isn't the tupperware type... or at least i didn't think he was!


----------



## pigtails (Dec 3, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yes but Yetman isn't the tupperware type... or at least i didn't think he was!



I guess we all have our little dirty secrets


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

I really like tupperware


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 3, 2008)

i dont


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

Right, I am throwing off the shackles of oppression for an hour and strolling to Scumside (Southside) in Scumsworth (Wandsworth) for an hour.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 3, 2008)

Back now. Freezing cold out but I am going to warm myself upo with a tin of curried beans for lunch!! Haven't had them for years so they better be good


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 3, 2008)

We have a choice of Roses, Celebrations and chocolatey gingerbread things from somewhere foreign that various folk have brought in - as a result I now feel slightly sick


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

I got three 500ml bottles of free balsamic vinegar the other day. 
Searched about online and seem to be £15-£20 a bottle which is nice


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I got three 500ml bottles of free balsamic vinegar the other day.
> Searched about online and seem to be £15-£20 a bottle which is nice



swap you some cheap choccies for some balsamic vinegar?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

DHL?


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> DHL?



 why not


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

Bugger, lunch has just slowed me down to a crawl and the afternoon is still young.


----------



## Yetman (Dec 3, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yes but Yetman isn't the tupperware type... or at least i didn't think he was!



No way man, I wrap my hot bacon in tinfoil and then put it in my pants to keep me warm on the way to work - badgers just looks like the tupperware type hence the suggestion.

Tupperware types - can spot em a mile off


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 3, 2008)

my shoulder and neck has been paining me for the last few weeks - it aches and now it's burning  oh well, only 30 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> oh well, only 30 minutes





About 132 minutes


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yetman said:


> No way man, I wrap my hot bacon in tinfoil and then put it in my pants to keep me warm on the way to work - badgers just looks like the tupperware type hence the suggestion.
> 
> Tupperware types - can spot em a mile off



what sauce do you use for your bacon?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

mmmm grapes


*desperately craving spliff*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

Do you like being called Sojjy?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Do you like being called Sojjy?



no

i really fucking hate it, now that you ask

why did you ask?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> why did you ask?



Because I assumed that you would hate it. Most rational (not that you are rational) people would hate to be called Sojjy I reckon. Not because it is a bit like 'soggy' or anything of course. Neither because of the third image that comes up when you do a Google image search on 'Sojjy' with the safe search turned off.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Because I assumed that you would hate it. Most rational (not that you are rational) people would hate to be called Sojjy I reckon. Not because it is a bit like 'soggy' or anything of course. Neither because of the third image that comes up when you do a Google image search on 'Sojjy' with the safe search turned off.



i just hate it because it sounds fucking stupid, and doesn't roll off the tongue very well.  

did that search - blimey!  yes - a million miles away from Sojourner Truth 

errr anyway - whatdya mean, i'm not fucking rational?  eh?  EH??!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> i just hate it because it sounds fucking stupid, and doesn't roll off the tongue very well.



I can't get it out of my head now





sojourner said:


> did that search - blimey!  yes - a million miles away from Sojourner Truth





Any chance of you arranging a similar pose for us as my imagination is running wild?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I can't get it out of my head now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I could try punching you hard in the temple, that might dislodge it from your head 

Um, no chance at all I'm afraid.  I could maybe do something along the lines of a pool table, fully clothed in jeans, wielding a pool cue in an aggressive fashion?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

Beggars can't be choosers


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Beggars can't be choosers


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Um, no chance at all I'm afraid.  I could maybe do something along the lines of a pool table, fully clothed in jeans, wielding a pool cue in an aggressive fashion?



stop giving me the horn


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

marty21 said:


> stop giving me the horn



soz marty - i just can't help it, i'm an unwitting siren


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

I am now thinking of lyrics for the 'Sojjy Song' 

Something like Flipper or something


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I am now thinking of lyrics for the 'Sojjy Song'
> 
> Something like Flipper or something



*sigh*


thanks.  thanks a lot. now i've got the tune for fucking Skippy running through my head, using 'sojjy' for Skippy 

you utter cunt


----------



## Yetman (Dec 3, 2008)

marty21 said:


> what sauce do you use for your bacon?



Brown of course, what do you think I am? A child or something? There really is no other to be used!

...

I put it down the FRONT of my pants before you start making any wisecracks


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> you utter cunt



I hope this does not increase the drag


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Brown of course, what do you think I am? A child or something? There really is no other to be used!
> 
> ...
> 
> I put it down the FRONT of my pants before you start making any wisecracks



the only sensible place to put it imo


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

Drag is present but in less that 4 hours Bill Bailey will be on stage


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I hope this does not increase the drag



arrgghh

i'm gonna stop looking at this thread.  i just had 'new day rising' playing in my head, looked at this, and went straight back to 'skippy'  

*weeps*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Drag is present but in less that 4 hours Bill Bailey will be on stage



uninteresting fact, he's about the same age as me,went to school in bath and i had a friend who was in his class


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Drag is present but in less that 4 hours Bill Bailey will be on stage



ooo, are you going to see him?  or is it just that he is going to be on a stage but you won't be there?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

marty21 said:


> uninteresting fact, he's about the same age as me,went to school in bath and i had a friend who was in his class



that's 3 factS

factS marty

PLURAL


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> that's 3 factS
> 
> factS marty
> 
> PLURAL



jeez, sorreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

marty21 said:


> jeez, sorreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!



i should fucking think so 



*goes back to being unwitting siren*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> ooo, are you going to see him?  or is it just that he is going to be on a stage but you won't be there?



I will be in seat number G14 or G15


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I will be in seat number G14 or G15



  i *heart* bill bailey


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> i should fucking think so
> 
> 
> 
> *goes back to being unwitting siren*



i prefer you that way


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> i *heart* bill bailey



He is fookin awesome isn' he? 

I have only seen him once (on stage with Billy Bragg at Glasto) but have all the DVD stuff at home.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I will be in seat number G14 or G15



slightly better view in G14 imo


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

marty21 said:


> slightly better view in G14 imo



I thank you for your wisdom


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I thank you for your wisdom



going with mrs badgers? best not tell her


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

marty21 said:


> slightly better view in G14 imo



unless you sit behind someone with a very tall hat on, that is


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

marty21 said:


> going with mrs badgers? best not tell her



Mrs B will be sold the values of G15 using the power of NLP


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> unless you sit behind someone with a very tall hat on, that is



we better hope that anyone with a very tall hat, or a very large head, or very big hair, does not sit in front of badgers


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

Pray for me


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Pray for me



Nah, but I'll let you borrow my pool cue to poke that hat off, if that situation arises


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Nah, but I'll let you borrow my pool cue to poke that hat off, if that situation arises



What's that Sojjy?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> What's that Sojjy?



  right, I hope you get tall-hat-man now - and he keeps moving, so every time you get comfy he moves, so you have to move.  And he'll be eating crisps


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> right, I hope you get tall-hat-man now - and he keeps moving, so every time you get comfy he moves, so you have to move.  And he'll be eating crisps



i believe he may slurp loudly too


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

Fuck you all... 
I was sitting in G15 all along. 

Now you have ruined Mrs Badgers night though


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Now you have ruined Mrs Badgers night though



no YOU have


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> no YOU have



My friend ever true


----------



## sojourner (Dec 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> My friend ever true



i'm outta here! 


have fun - mind out for tall-hat-man


----------



## marty21 (Dec 3, 2008)

((((((mrs badgers)))))


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

Damn your eyes, I am here for about another 30


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2008)

Bye


----------



## narcodollars (Dec 3, 2008)

It feels like I've been stuck in classes for a month of Sundays now. 

I've been dozing off like a narcoleptic during the morning lectures...

If I stay here any longer, I might end up teaching them myself.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Fuck you all...
> I was sitting in G15 all along.
> 
> Now you have ruined Mrs Badgers night though



The double bluff worked, I was in G14 and the view was clear as Roman Polanski's conscience for the whole gig. Still smiling after a really good night and even the office has not dulled my spirits yet! 

First coffee has been imbibed, now to stick the kettle on, have a last smoke and then begin the work stuff or something.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 4, 2008)

Just received a message from the big boss



> my message for 2009 in the words of Barack Obama's Chief of Staff  "Never let a crisis go to waste. It's an opportunity to do big things that would otherwise be difficult to do."



I'd have dismissed it as corporate crap if I hadnt read the Shock Doctrine, as it is I'm just rather worried


----------



## marty21 (Dec 4, 2008)

in at 9.05, i think i got away with it


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone ever done that 'delayed send email' to your boss at 8pm so he thinks you were working late? 

No? 

Me neither


----------



## marty21 (Dec 4, 2008)

now, i shall stuff some envelopes


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2008)

One of the overlords from head (on the chopping block) office is on his way over


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 4, 2008)

The heating isn't working here - I think there is something being done to the boiler to get rid of the asbestos - so it is freezing.

We are all secretly hoping that it will get so cold we shall be sent home


----------



## sojourner (Dec 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> One of the overlords from head (on the chopping block) office is on his way over



Quick - think about Bill Bailey's face!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Quick - think about Bill Bailey's face!



Phew...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We are all secretly hoping that it will get so cold we shall be sent home



Odds?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Odds?



I reckon about 50/50. It is pretty cold

The MD has said in an e-mail that she is "am aware of the temperature below which a building contravenes Health and Safety  at Work rules". We do have a small fan heater which is taking the edge off things a bit but other offices are worse than ours


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Anyone ever done that 'delayed send email' to your boss at 8pm so he thinks you were working late?
> 
> No?
> 
> Me neither



How do you do it?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> How do you do it?



Open email 
Click on options button on toolbar
Tick box for 'do not deliver before' 
Select date and time 

 

You are suddenly dedicated


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Open email
> Click on options button on toolbar
> Tick box for 'do not deliver before'
> Select date and time
> ...



Oooh Ta  All of a sudden the new matrix will be doing 12 hour days


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2008)

Just got offered a bribe


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just got offered a bribe



what/how much and what do you need to do in return?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> what/how much and what do you need to do in return?



Usual stuff, I have lost count of these..... 

Your database in exchange for about £100,000


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 4, 2008)

oh i see. what did you say?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 4, 2008)

Rather than send us home they have bought more fan heaters. Bums! I wanted an early finish.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> oh i see. what did you say?



Same thing as always... 

'I wish I could' 

(I can)


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2008)

Sojjy, it's me, Badgy come home


----------



## sojourner (Dec 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Sojjy, it's me, Badgy come home



*twats Badger*



you can go off people you know


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Open email
> Click on options button on toolbar
> Tick box for 'do not deliver before'
> Select date and time
> ...



*puts in hints and tips newsletter*

Bringing down the system from within


----------



## sojourner (Dec 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


>


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 4, 2008)

drag drag drag drag drag


----------



## marty21 (Dec 4, 2008)

i'm starving  10 minutes to eating time


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 4, 2008)

New temp gig is entirely reactive and I have _nothing_ to do!

Am bored stiff but leaving at 1430 for an interview


----------



## marty21 (Dec 4, 2008)

i'm delaying leaving the office as there's a woman I can hear in reception that I don't want to speak to, as she'll ask me about sheds  so I'm staying quiet in my office until she fucks off


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 4, 2008)

dddrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaaag.

i'm going home for a kip


----------



## marty21 (Dec 4, 2008)

she's still there...talking


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2008)

Just had a meeting with a director who asked me for an 'off the record' update on what I predict the next three months trading will be. I replied that unless we change something we are fucked which he seemed to like. 

Getting taken for a pint in a second though  

Woop, free beer


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 4, 2008)

Depite the - now two - fan heaters it is still fucking freezing in here. And I am starting to feel tired in a post-lunch blues way


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 4, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> New temp gig is entirely reactive and I have _nothing_ to do!
> 
> Am bored stiff but leaving at 1430 for an interview



Good Luck


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 4, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Depite the - now two - fan heaters it is still fucking freezing in here. And I am starting to feel tired in a post-lunch blues way



I'm feeling tired in a post massive free lunch kind of way - I can hardly move - I stuffed as much free food into my greedy little gob as I possibly could


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2008)

I got taken for lunch and had two pints of Becks Vier plus a toasted chicken sarnie on some sort of continental bread. 

Not bad but I now fear the drag more than the reaper!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2008)

Less than one hour now my deskbound chums. 

In two hours time I will be in the bosom of my flat clutching a cloth, vacuum, mop and Stella in hand!!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 4, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> New temp gig is entirely reactive and I have _nothing_ to do!
> 
> Am bored stiff but leaving at 1430 for an interview



good luck!



Badgers - I only have 20 mins left


----------



## marty21 (Dec 4, 2008)

20 mins


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Badgers - I only have 20 mins left





Saying that, I do have a five day weekend from tomorrow so see this thread for gloating and stuff


----------



## sojourner (Dec 4, 2008)

fucksticks


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2008)

Soz Soj


----------



## sojourner (Dec 4, 2008)

s'ok - i'm going home now 


enjoy your extended weekend (you fucker)


----------



## Badgers (Dec 4, 2008)

All Righty Then...... 

Bag packed and running out of the door


----------



## marty21 (Dec 4, 2008)

sojourner said:


> fucksticks



 x a trillion plus one as well


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2008)

Friday banishes all fucksticks from my heart!!!

Love Can't Turn Around by Farley Jack Master Funk has been stuck in my head since about 7am this morning. Not quite sure where this retro classic came from but could have been a lot worse.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 5, 2008)

wild west hero by ELO is in mine for some reason wish i was ...ooohhhhhooo

still Friday and the weekend is touching distance


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2008)

Yay!  Friday!!!





Have been dead good all week so plan to throw a coupla glasses of red down my neck tonight, and possibly a couple of Drambuies later on as well


----------



## marty21 (Dec 5, 2008)

meeting some pals from a place i used to work with tonight, amazing we have kept in touch really, I left there in 2002, although went back in 2003 for a year in another office


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2008)

Have fun marty   I'm still in touch with a young lad and lass I used to manage years ago - they're all growed up now, married with kids n that


----------



## marty21 (Dec 5, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Have fun marty   I'm still in touch with a young lad and lass I used to manage years ago - they're all growed up now, married with kids n that



you are their guru


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for good interview wishes - it went really well thank god 

Now I have three emails to log and 7 hours in which to do it


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2008)

Just had a good meeting, did not realise that they still existed!!!! 
I might be taking over part of a new role and dropping a chunk of my current role. 
Could actually be good!! 

Odd


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 5, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just had a good meeting, did not realise that they still existed!!!!
> I might be taking over part of a new role and dropping a chunk of my current role.
> Could actually be good!!
> 
> Odd



That good be good  I was asked a few weeks ago if I would be interested in being trained up for the job of a workmate senior to me as he may retire next year - I said yes - he might not retire but it'll still be good for me but if he does retire I'll be shunted into his post .


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2008)

A change is as good as a rest


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2008)

marty21 said:


> you are their guru



I am n all   They once made me a certificate that said 'Best Office Manager Evah'


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2008)

Lunch now


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 5, 2008)

This really is bloody ridiculous. NOTHING TO DO! 

I'm even bored of the internets


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> This really is bloody ridiculous. NOTHING TO DO!
> 
> I'm even bored of the internets



How can you be bored of the internet?  There's LOADS of stuff to do and read!   You're just being lazy now


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2008)

Three pints of Amstel for lunch at £2.50 a time in the convivial surroundings of The Cat's Back in SW18. Seemed nice at the time but now I am back in the office I am starting to feel the sleepy sleepy kicking in now!!!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2008)

3 pints?! Bloody ell, no way I could work all affy after that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 5, 2008)

sojourner said:


> How can you be bored of the internet?  There's LOADS of stuff to do and read!   You're just being lazy now



God, lazy doing work, lazy not doing work 


_The Telegraph_ was nearly late to press on Wednesday 19th July 2006 cuz I got pissed at lunchtime


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 5, 2008)

I was actually in slightly after 7am so going to go a little early - so - 70 minutes


----------



## marty21 (Dec 5, 2008)

sojourner said:


> 3 pints?! Bloody ell, no way I could work all affy after that



i can manage 2, but 3 would have me snoring at my desk tbh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 5, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> I was actually in slightly after 7am so going to go a little early - so - 70 minutes



7am?! Holy mother, that's early  What do you do, if I may be so bold as to enquire


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i can manage 2, but 3 would have me snoring at my desk tbh



I just can't drink at all if I'm going to be working.  Boss always moans his head off these days if he takes me for lunch, cos I won't drink alcohol


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2008)

sojourner said:


> 3 pints?! Bloody ell, no way I could work all affy after that



No workky the affyy Sojjy?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> God, lazy doing work, lazy not doing work



You just can't win, can you?


----------



## Kanda (Dec 5, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> I was actually in slightly after 7am so going to go a little early - so - 70 minutes



Same!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2008)

Badgers said:


> No workky the affyy Sojjy?



piss off Mr Drunkard-5-day-fucking-weekend 

Haven't you got a desk to fall asleep at?


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 5, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> 7am?! Holy mother, that's early  What do you do, if I may be so bold as to enquire



You know what I do - office work - you know where I told you before in a PM  I don't need to be in this early I usually get in for 7:30/45 and leave after 8 hours - just prefer an early start / finish.  Today, I just woke early and thought sod it - might as well go in - hate hanging around at home after I've got up - just putting of the dreaded


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 5, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I just can't drink at all if I'm going to be working.  Boss always moans his head off these days if he takes me for lunch, cos I won't drink alcohol



Don't drink now but when I did 2 pints max - if I had a third I knew the day was a write off


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 5, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> You know what I do - office work - you know where I told you before in a PM  I don't need to be in this early I usually get in for 7:30/45 and leave after 8 hours - just prefer an early start / finish.  Today, I just woke early and thought sod it - might as well go in - hate hanging around at home after I've got up - just putting of the dreaded



Christ, my memory is a like a thing...you know...a thing with holes in...something to do with food...but with holes...


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 5, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Christ, my memory is a like a thing...you know...a thing with holes in...something to do with food...but with holes...



Well I'll give you a clue - central gov.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Christ, my memory is a like a thing...you know...a thing with holes in...something to do with food...but with holes...



 that's me that


----------



## marty21 (Dec 5, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Christ, my memory is a like a thing...you know...a thing with holes in...something to do with food...but with holes...



official government polo hole inspector ?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 5, 2008)

2/3rds of the web team (so 2 people... one of em the manager) are off and I'm being harassed and bitched at by one of the users to upload the pictures from the office party to the net when its not my job

When I finally track down the login for the company photo account and explain I cant upload 400mb worth of photos and can she sort out the smaller resolutions (the 500kb photos not the 8mb ones) she also bitches at me and complains to all in earshot while I'm still on the phone

*twitches*

not. my. job. doing. you. a. favour. deal...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2008)

Just got a big free bag of Ciambelline... 






Now I am peckish but being good and saving for my wife. Although they do look good sitting on my desk right now... Just sitting there.... Looking tasty..... Like a small sugary version of Kate Moss bottom on a frosty morning.... You know the look.....


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2008)

sojourner said:


> that's me that



Who


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 5, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> Well I'll give you a clue - central gov.



Yah, I remember now 

Oh - I got rejected outright for that gig I applied for! Didn't even get an interview!


----------



## matrix_22 (Dec 5, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Yah, I remember now
> 
> Oh - I got rejected outright for that gig I applied for! Didn't even get an interview!



 sorry about that - it sounded decent as well  everytime i've been rejected for a job i've always got something better later - sounds trite but it's true


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2008)

sojourner said:


> piss off Mr Drunkard-5-day-fucking-weekend
> 
> Haven't you got a desk to fall asleep at?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 5, 2008)

matrix_22 said:


> sorry about that - it sounded decent as well  everytime i've been rejected for a job i've always got something better later - sounds trite but it's true



Hope so 

Gotta make it through this one now *YAWN*


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just got a big free bag of Ciambelline...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what are they?

they really do look like a big plate of dog poos


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Who



um

dunno 

oh - THINGY!! you KNOWWWW!  THINGY!! with the red hair. got a kid. gobby cow. you remember


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2008)

Hang in there....


----------



## Yetman (Dec 5, 2008)

WHY am I having to do proper head twisting work on a Friday for the love of great pendulous gorilla testicles


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 5, 2008)

Yetman said:


> WHY am I having to do proper head twisting work on a Friday for the love of great pendulous gorilla testicles



I've had nothing to do all day and now *sping* there is a problem


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2008)

Yetman said:


> WHY am I having to do proper head twisting work on a Friday for the love of great pendulous gorilla testicles



Get orf this thread then 

this is for draggers only

like me


ho hum


want spliff  gonna be two hours before i can have spliff


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 5, 2008)

sojourner said:


> that's me that



Fuck. Me too. 

I am losing the will to live today. So quiet here. Hello credit crunch! 
1 more. . . Hour. .


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2008)

Just went out for a smoke
Found myself outside the off license 
Then found myself holding a bottle of lager in my hand 
Suddenly the bottle of lager was empty and my cigarette was down to the butt


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just went out for a smoke
> Found myself outside the off license
> Then found myself holding a bottle of lager in my hand
> Suddenly the bottle of lager was empty and my cigarette was down to the butt



 

you might as well just go the pub and have done!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2008)

20 mins to go

well, 15 until i start packing away anyway


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2008)

ah bollocks to it, this place is like a morgue, i'm off

toodleoo!!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm off in a few mins  to the pub


----------



## Badgers (Dec 5, 2008)

MEHmehMEHmehMEHmehMEHmeh
MEHmehMEHmehMEHmehMEHmeh
MEHmehMEHmehMEHmehMEHmeh
MEHmehMEHmehMEHmehMEHmeh
MEHmehMEHmehMEHmehMEHmeh
MEHmehMEHmehMEHmehMEHmeh
MEHmehMEHmehMEHmehMEHmeh
MEHmehMEHmehMEHmehMEHmeh
MEHmehMEHmehMEHmehMEHmeh
MEHmehMEHmehMEHmehMEHmeh


----------



## dolly's gal (Dec 5, 2008)

i'm off in exactly 4 mins. for an evening of steak and chips and telly telly! w00pah!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 5, 2008)

Posting from the pub! THE PUB!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2008)

Yawn.... 

Been up for a while 
Going back to bed soon 
Sorry about this post on a Monday morning


----------



## marty21 (Dec 8, 2008)

in early today, ten minutes to 9


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2008)

No heating again - we have one fan heater in the office and it is fucking freezing, the other having been co-opted fpor elsewhere. I am sure this must contravene some H&S rules - my fingers are s0 icy  they are sticking to the keyboard


----------



## internetstalker (Dec 8, 2008)

I have done nothing since 10

i wish i was on hoiday again


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2008)

No chance of sleep today sadly 
Construction is all around and is very noisy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh _poor_ Badgers


----------



## Me76 (Dec 8, 2008)

I have done about 30 mins worth of work all day. 

Have lots to do but am hung over and cannot ven be bothered to go through my e-mails.  

Must get motivated!!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2008)

I should be doing stuff today but I can't get going...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 8, 2008)

Still freezing cold - this is not funny now. It's got to the point where none of us want to work because we are using up all our energy trying to keep warm.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 8, 2008)

Must do stuff


----------



## Me76 (Dec 8, 2008)

Have done some stuff - now only task that cannot wait until tomorrow is typing up of minutes for meeting which was last week.  I hate minutes!!


----------



## internetstalker (Dec 8, 2008)

Been looking for and applied for a couple of jobs!

meh!

this job is rubbishly boring

If I leave in the next couple of weeks I still get my redundancy


----------



## sojourner (Dec 8, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Still freezing cold - this is not funny now. It's got to the point where none of us want to work because we are using up all our energy trying to keep warm.



What are you being told about the heating?  should be fixed by now ffs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2008)

sojourner said:


> What are you being told about the heating?  should be fixed by now ffs



Not being told much at the moment - except that it is being "dealt with" 

I may put my gloves back on in a minute


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not being told much at the moment - except that it is being "dealt with"
> 
> I may put my gloves back on in a minute



but hasn't it been about 2 weeks now?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2008)

sojourner said:


> but hasn't it been about 2 weeks now?



It started about 2 weeks ago with the heating being off for a day then it was okay for a while, then they discovered asbestos in the boiler room last week and the heating has been off since then.

We have been told that the asbestos and lack of heating is not connected but god knows what is going on as we are never told anything


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It started about 2 weeks ago with the heating being off for a day then it was okay for a while, then they discovered asbestos in the boiler room last week and the heating has been off since then.
> 
> We have been told that *the asbestos and lack of heating is not connected *but god knows what is going on as we are never told anything



I reckon it is.  They'll also have to have a full survey of the building for asbestos if they've found it in one place.  Costs a bit.  Perhaps they're trying to save up for it?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 9, 2008)

The newbie is eating McDonalds and my friend is eating Beef Teriyaki. The office stinks . And it's making me hungry!!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 9, 2008)

90 minutes to go


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2008)

No work today... 

Was not exactly restful as I have all new windows fitted. To be fair they arrived at 08:30, tore all the old doors, skylights and windows out and all new ones were in by 15:00. I spent the day making coffee and clearing up mess around them but pleased they are done. Have tomorrow to clean the place up (so much dust has appeared) and try to have a de-clutter now half our stuff is dragged out. Pleased to not be in the office but feeling wearier than a sloth now, sofa feels nice!!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2008)

Aye, but at least it's done now eh Badgers?

I had the first of my 'big 2' meetings that were deciding whether I completely shit myself or not today, and it went MUCH better than I thought it would.  We have bought us 12 months of grace


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2008)

Working at home today...but I may just not put the heating on and open the windows so it feels like I am in the office


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Aye, but at least it's done now eh Badgers?
> 
> I had the first of my 'big 2' meetings that were deciding whether I completely shit myself or not today, and it went MUCH better than I thought it would.  We have bought us 12 months of grace



Great news Soj, I find that the 'not knowing' can be worse than the actual loss of a job as you can't plan. I was not in the office yesterday but spoke to a colleague and turns out (((((CF))))) was sick again so we might be (although this has been said before) another man down this week. 

Oh well, not in work today and only 6.5 working days till the Winterval break. I for one am happy about this situation and plan to block work from my mind for the whole 15 days of turkey filled goodness.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Great news Soj, I find that the 'not knowing' can be worse than the actual loss of a job as you can't plan. I was not in the office yesterday but spoke to a colleague and turns out (((((CF))))) was sick again so we might be (although this has been said before) another man down this week.
> 
> Oh well, not in work today and only 6.5 working days till the Winterval break. I for one am happy about this situation and plan to block work from my mind for the whole 15 days of turkey filled goodness.



cheers   yes, much relieved  

has CF STILL not had the elbow?!! 

hehe - I'm counting down the working days n all - 8 for me


----------



## Looby (Dec 10, 2008)

Who is CF? 

I'm off today but I've had a phonecall from a colleague to tell me that the managers have decided we are have a seating re-shuffle. I have been put next to the most irritating, screechy, moaning old bag in the office. I know this seems like a minor complaint but everyone I know that has sat with her has looked really pissed off and stressed because she's such a pain in the arse. Fucknuts.  

Don't ever make the mistake of getting on with your colleagues because they will make you sit somewhere else.

I've just read this back and it is very trivial when people are losing their jobs and stuff so sorry about that but it just feels like they are deliberately trying to make things difficult for the team at the moment.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Who is CF?
> 
> I'm off today but I've had a phonecall from a colleague to tell me that the managers have decided we are have a seating re-shuffle. I have been put next to the most irritating, screechy, moaning old bag in the office. I know this seems like a minor complaint but everyone I know that has sat with her has looked really pissed off and stressed because she's such a pain in the arse. Fucknuts.
> 
> ...



generally I am in the office on my own  but a few days a week there are various volunteers who come in and sit at another desk in the office to do stuff, sometimes this involves whispering to themselves as they go through lists


----------



## Looby (Dec 10, 2008)

marty21 said:


> generally I am in the office on my own  but a few days a week there are various volunteers who come in and sit at another desk in the office to do stuff, sometimes this involves whispering to themselves as they go through lists



(((marty))). 

There is a war going on between 2 women in the office who used to be friends. I currently sit opposite one of them and have had weeks and weeks of her bitching and moaning about the other one and much as I like this woman she has made it really difficult to sit near her at the moment. The person I am soon to be sitting next to is the other one so I will have weeks and weeks of her bitching and moaning now. She also wears mickey mouse sweatshirts.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Who is CF?



Coke Fiend.  Badgers has kindly kept us updated on his co-worker, who is 'off sick' most Mondays, and who has a definite coke habit 

Well, keeps US amused anyway


----------



## Looby (Dec 10, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Coke Fiend.  Badgers has kindly kept us updated on his co-worker, who is 'off sick' most Mondays, and who has a definite coke habit
> 
> Well, keeps US amused anyway





At first I thought he worked with Chris Filter.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 10, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> She also wears mickey mouse sweatshirts.





10 minutes to go, the week is just about vanquished


apart from 2 days


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2008)

marty21 said:


> apart from 2 days



1.5 for me   I have Friday afternoon off - taking the daughter clothes-shopping for her xmas pressies. Oh joy. Think I'd rather be in work!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 10, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> (((marty))).
> 
> There is a war going on between 2 women in the office who used to be friends. I currently sit opposite one of them and have had weeks and weeks of her bitching and moaning about the other one and much as I like this woman she has made it really difficult to sit near her at the moment. The person I am soon to be sitting next to is the other one so I will have weeks and weeks of her bitching and moaning now. *She also wears mickey mouse sweatshirts*.



Harm her. Harm her now. It's the only way. And only fair


----------



## Badgers (Dec 10, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Coke Fiend.  Badgers has kindly kept us updated on his co-worker, who is 'off sick' most Mondays, and who has a definite coke habit
> 
> Well, keeps US amused anyway



No update today so far, watch this space!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2008)

No heating here until January at the earliest. In the meantime we are supposed to "pull together" with some Blitz like spirit.

Bollocks! I'm cold


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2008)

Thursday is my Monday and so far the general apathy is fairly overwhelming. 

Inbox was not to brutal (49 emails still to work through) and have a meeting (bleating) after lunch to work out what the fuck is going on here. Guess it will consist of blame passing, navel gazing and general misery but who knows?!?!? 

Ah well, tomorrow is Friday friends and another weekend arrives to save the day


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No heating here until January at the earliest. In the meantime we are supposed to "pull together" with some Blitz like spirit.
> 
> Bollocks! I'm cold



That's outrageous


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Guess it will consist of blame passing, navel gazing and general misery but who knows?!?!?




You never know, you might be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2008)

sojourner said:


> That's outrageous



I know.

I think I may invest in a hot water bottle and some microwaveable hand warmers!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I know.
> 
> I think I may invest in a hot water bottle and some microwaveable hand warmers!



Haven't they even given you any small fan heaters or anything like that?  What's their explanation - have they got one yet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 11, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Haven't they even given you any small fan heaters or anything like that?  What's their explanation - have they got one yet?



We have got some fan heaters, two in out office - which are helping but it is an old building and the majority of the offices are large and high ceilinged with big windows through which a lot of heat is lost.

It is partly down to the asbestos - which is being removed between Christmas and New Year - and also that the boiler is so old that it is a museum piece (we are, I have just learned through all this, in a listed building!) so there are complications about that! 

In some ways I know the management are doing all they can but at the same time having no heat for the next 3 if not 4 weeks is a bit of a pain


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We have got some fan heaters, two in out office - which are helping but it is an old building and the majority of the offices are large and high ceilinged with big windows through which a lot of heat is lost.
> 
> It is partly down to the asbestos - which is being removed between Christmas and New Year - and also that the boiler is so old that it is a museum piece (we are, I have just learned through all this, in a listed building!) so there are complications about that!
> 
> In some ways I know the management are doing all they can but at the same time having no heat for the next 3 if not 4 weeks is a bit of a pain



oh well, at least you have some heat, and an explanation now!  nowt worse than being left in the dark.  i'd bring my own fan heater in if that was me, and put it under my desk!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2008)

Just had an email from an old client who is worth a fair bit of money to us: 



> I have looked at the financial data concerning *********.
> 
> Basket case comes to mind.  On paper your business should be cash positive
> but you seem to be hemorrhaging cash, perhaps the level of Director's
> ...



It seems to me that they are not looking to sign a contract with us? 

Now...... How to respond????


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just had an email from an old client who is worth a fair bit of money to us:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it actually to you or a random rant coppied in to everyone?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Is it actually to you or a random rant coppied in to everyone?



To a colleague who forwarded to me


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2008)

Blimey, just had lunch with the MD and things have just gone a bit more wrong here. 
Oh well, bored of bad news now and only about three hours left to go before heading home. 

I think tonight will involve the putting up of some Christmas decorations, some dinner and then an early night to charge the old batteries for the weekend


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Blimey, just had lunch with the MD and things have just gone a bit more wrong here.






Badgers said:


> Oh well, *bored of bad news now *and only about three hours left to go before heading home.



that's the spirit!  I know exactly how you feel B - it's an endless slog at the moment.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2008)

sojourner said:


> that's the spirit!  I know exactly how you feel B - it's an endless slog at the moment.



I think the old fella is really fighting to keep the wolves from the door right now but it seems to get worse as global financial nonsense goes on. 

Some sort of announcement to come, probably tomorrow....


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2008)

had lunch at this cafe i go to a few times a week (bacon sarnie and a coffee) and sat next to one of the other regulars (although i think she goes there every day)

she spends her whole lunch break moaning to people over the phone


blah blah blah - have to go to the xmas do tonight, not looking forward to the journey home, it's in westbourne park , 

she lives in west hampstead (I'm not stalking her, she said )

about 10-15 minutes in a cab, or a bus which might take 20 minutes at that time of might, me i'd pay a little extra for a cab. it's xmas ffs 

that was her moan for today

i'll listen more and update you on future moans - she would be an ideal candidate for this thread


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2008)

We NEED more moaners here.... 

Everyone is getting along too well for my liking....... Eh Sojjy?????


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> We NEED more moaners here....
> 
> Everyone is getting along too well for my liking....... *Eh Sojjy*?????



 fuck the fuck off. I'm enjoying being fucking mellow 

christ


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I think the *old fella is really fighting to keep the wolves from the door right now* but it seems to get worse as global financial nonsense goes on.
> 
> Some sort of announcement to come, probably tomorrow....



ain't we all?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2008)

whispering list woman was in again but now she has left


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2008)

marty21 said:


> whispering list woman was in again but now she has left



it has yet to ramp up to CF levels, in soap opera terms, but i can see it's promising


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2008)

CF is still here.... 

The plot thickens daily and he seems to be a bit bunged up today


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> CF is still here....
> 
> The plot thickens daily and he seems to be a bit *bunged up *today



gah, one of my ex-receptionists was like that - told me pretty much on the first day that's what happened to her when she did charlie, and then took off loads of mondays, ringing me up with a bunged up nose


----------



## marty21 (Dec 11, 2008)

sojourner said:


> it has yet to ramp up to CF levels, in soap opera terms, but i can see it's promising



it will ramp up, I get the impression she doesn't like me  she is on the management committee and tends to be snide behind my back to the chair

whereas I....slag her off on the internets 

FTW


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2008)

This could be a competition


----------



## sojourner (Dec 11, 2008)

marty21 said:


> it will ramp up, I get the impression she doesn't like me  she is on the management committee and tends to be snide behind my back to the chair
> 
> whereas I....slag her off on the internets
> 
> FTW



_definite_ soap overtones there...keep on keeping on marty


----------



## Badgers (Dec 11, 2008)

Right, sod this for a game of soldiers... 

The 'powers at be' have gone off for a late meeting looking ashen faced so I am going home to have a beer and think about stuff.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2008)

Friday


----------



## Looby (Dec 12, 2008)

It is and after today I only have 4 days at work until the 5th of January.  I'm officially working next week but I'm on a union training course so it's not in the same league as my hellhole office. I was like lord of the flies in there yesterday.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 12, 2008)

oh yes, end of the week again, and not long until the long christmas break


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2008)

Stroll to town at lunch to try to find some charity Winterval cards, bank a cheque, find some cheap lunch as I don't fancy the soup again. Apart from that the day will no doubt drag but the Friday feeling is rife in this Badger!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2008)

Must. Do. Work. Must

Had a bit of a lazy day yesterday so need to catch up. But I don't want too. I really don't want too!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2008)

Oh dear god. I am temping in a WC2 super-corp company and have to c/p a load of person specs into a load of job descriptions. I'm talking _a load_ and today I'm greeted with an email asking to add a bit. To all of them. By band. 

I am the alt-tab, ctrl-a, ctrl-c, ctrl-v martyr. And they all sit in the clipboard waiting to make the job easier but they all start with the same sentence so I can't tell which is which, and if I add a little self-made code to the beginning I'd only have to delete it after pasting so not saving myself any keystrokes, just changing them a bit.

Halp meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :snore:


----------



## marty21 (Dec 12, 2008)

time for a cigarette break methinks


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2008)

PR companies are fun


----------



## marty21 (Dec 12, 2008)

my favourite volunteer is in, we just had a fag break


----------



## sojourner (Dec 12, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh dear god. I am temping in a WC2 super-corp company and have to c/p a load of person specs into a load of job descriptions. I'm talking _a load_ and today I'm greeted with an email asking to add a bit. To all of them. By band.
> 
> I am the alt-tab, ctrl-a, ctrl-c, ctrl-v martyr. And they all sit in the clipboard waiting to make the job easier but they all start with the same sentence so I can't tell which is which, and if I add a little self-made code to the beginning I'd only have to delete it after pasting so not saving myself any keystrokes, just changing them a bit.
> 
> Halp meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :snore:



and....breathe


it IS friday - 

I only have another 2 hours to do - wooHOOOO!!!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 12, 2008)

sojourner said:


> and....breathe
> 
> 
> it IS friday -
> ...



 another 6 hours minus the lunchbreak in this personal hell


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2008)

My day would be immeasureably improved if the fucking newbie stopped playing with his i-phone answered the fucking work phone now and again


----------



## sojourner (Dec 12, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My day would be immeasureably improved if the fucking newbie stopped playing with his i-phone answered the fucking work phone now and again



Say it out loud, and then look all sheepish and say 'oops, did I say that out loud?'


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2008)

I have over six hours still to drag, lunch at 13:00 I think and a stroll to town.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Say it out loud, and then look all sheepish and say 'oops, did I say that out loud?'



Hee hee - I may try that


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 12, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My day would be immeasureably improved if the fucking newbie stopped playing with his i-phone answered the fucking work phone now and again



Show him this and see if he gets the hint http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=qg1ckCkm8YI


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Say it out loud, and then look all sheepish and say 'oops, did I say that out loud?'



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=226013

It happens


----------



## sojourner (Dec 12, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=226013
> 
> It happens





right then, that's me done, i'm outta here folks!!  to do christmas shopping


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2008)

Badgers said:


> The 'powers at be' have gone off for a late meeting looking ashen faced so I am going home to have a beer and think about stuff.



A stay of execution just appeared like a glimmering beacon of hope. Oddly I was expecting a bad (or possibly the worst) outcome for some or all of us today. 

Just dropped the prices of the services we provide across the board and also my remuneration (based on results) has just gone up too. To say I am bloody surprised is an understatement!! 

I don't understand how it all works anymore!?!?!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 12, 2008)

whispering list lady was in again, this time she was signing cheques lady, but in another office, with my favourite volunteer who doesn't really like her 

all quiet now

75 minutes to go


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 12, 2008)

Badgers said:


> A stay of execution just appeared like a glimmering beacon of hope. Oddly I was expecting a bad (or possibly the worst) outcome for some or all of us today.
> 
> Just dropped the prices of the services we provide across the board and also *my remuneration (based on results) has just gone up too*. To say I am bloody surprised is an understatement!!
> 
> I don't understand how it all works anymore!?!?!



Good for you!

Half an hour to go here - my neck, back and shoulders are really aching for some reason. I need a hot bath and a massage....but I have to go and watch a panto this evening and, what's worse, I am helping front of house at the theatre so can't even get drunk. Boo!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2008)

80 mins


----------



## marty21 (Dec 12, 2008)

Badgers said:


> A stay of execution just appeared like a glimmering beacon of hope. Oddly I was expecting a bad (or possibly the worst) outcome for some or all of us today.
> 
> Just dropped the prices of the services we provide across the board and also my remuneration (based on results) has just gone up too. To say I am bloody surprised is an understatement!!
> 
> I don't understand how it all works anymore!?!?!



you must be a happy badger


----------



## Badgers (Dec 12, 2008)

marty21 said:


> you must be a happy badger



Mixed mate... 

Massively relieved for the short term and a bit of extra money is nice but we only get it if companies spend. The circle continues and the drag too


----------



## sojourner (Dec 12, 2008)

Phew - all done   time for a coffee and a spliff before me mate gets here and i have to get up and cook!

Nice one Badgers!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2008)

No drag yet today as I am still on the sofa waiting for the workmen to come round. Been consuming coffee at a rate of knots and now switched to squash. Late starts are nice but it makes me really not want to go to the office as sloth kicks in big time.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone else on here a member of the LinkedIn business networking thing? 

I have so far avoided all the social networking crap but people keep inviting me to this and I am considering giving it a whirl.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 15, 2008)

looks like facebook for the sort of twats who watch that working lunch program and put on a shirt and tie even when they aren't going to work


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Anyone else on here a member of the LinkedIn business networking thing?
> 
> I have so far avoided all the social networking crap but people keep inviting me to this and I am considering giving it a whirl.



never heard of it tbf


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2008)

Seems people have forgotten how to send emails since 'social' networking arrived I guess!??!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2008)

Back into the cold! And I have worn silly not-very-warm shoes so my toes are cold


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Back into the cold! And I have worn silly not-very-warm shoes so my toes are cold



sensible shoes in this weather darling


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2008)

marty21 said:


> sensible shoes in this weather darling



They are sensible for walking in (given that I am hoping to challenge my balance with a few pints in the Jerusalem Tavern this pm ) but not for arctic conditions in the office


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Anyone else on here a member of the LinkedIn business networking thing?
> 
> I have so far avoided all the social networking crap but people keep inviting me to this and I am considering giving it a whirl.



Nah - was gonna join it, got halfway through the registering process, then it borked on me cos I use Outlook Express and not fucking Outlook


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2008)

I am trying not to put my wooly wrap on 'cos if I put it on now I will be cold again by 1.00pm an then  I won't have any more layers to add....apart from my coat. But sitting in my coat for two or more hours at work is too depressing a thought


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am trying not to put my wooly wrap on 'cos if I put it on now I will be cold again by 1.00pm an then  I won't have any more layers to add....apart from my coat. But sitting in my coat for two or more hours at work is too depressing a thought



Thermal undies ftw


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2008)

Right then, another 15-20 mins of loafing around in my dressing gown then off to start work. Half days leave used but nice lazy start to the last week of the year and still half a day to use up before Friday


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 15, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Right then, another 15-20 mins of loafing around in my dressing gown then off to start work. Half days leave used but nice lazy start to the last week of the year and still half a day to use up before Friday



Urgh, cannot stand half days in the morning, always so bloody hard to get off your fat arse after a nice kip and a lie around

In the afternoon though, great stuff, get to see the world as it should be, old people braving the mean streets, shops actually open and fully stocked and all the while laughing evilly at those poor sods wandering around the place in a rush to get somewhere


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2008)

Artaxerxes said:


> Urgh, cannot stand half days in the morning, always so bloody hard to get off your fat arse after a nice kip and a lie around



Yeah... 

Although I was up at 06:45 anyway.... 

The day feels like a whole day off though and now I have a one hour commute there to work five hours and then a one hour commute back. Total cost of commute is £6.30 which is mildly annoying to say the least 

Oh well, it has been a good lazy morning of interweb, toast, tea, washing clothes and finally it seems _some_ heating in the flat


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Thermal undies ftw


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2008)

Amusingly the list of requests for songs at the Christmas party - which is on the staff notice board has been hijacked by people writing - annoymously - for such things as

"Ice Ice Baby"
"Cold as Ice"
Anything by Coldplay
Anything by Ice Cube

etc..


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 15, 2008)

I really can't be f'd today...have a bit of a cold and all I want to do is be snuggled in bed watching a box set of something...really going through the motions and being pathetic..hey ho


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2008)

Bit bored now as not much to do - apart from filing but I am ignoring that at the moment - it's making me want to eat.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2008)

Arrived just gone 12:00 and have been working quite hard. 
This may be because I had a IT problem and no email or internet access but maybe I am just keen today? 

A lot of companies are starting to give up on 2008 now so not gonna be much of a week I feel. Meeting at 11am on Thursday though which is good timing as I get another late start.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 15, 2008)

Have spent the entire day on the phone as the company phone system is fucked, cant dial mobile numbers

At one point phoned our suppliers who refused to deal with me as they seemed to think the main number and my number were nothing to do with them, despite them exisiting for several years...

*twitches*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2008)

I've just fallen briefly asleep at my desk. Wake me up someone


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2008)

WAKE UP!!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2008)

I have stood in front of the fan heater for a bit and made a cup of tea in order to keep myself awake. If that doesn't work I'll have to get the newbie to slap me a few times


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have stood in front of the fan heater for a bit and made a cup of tea in order to keep myself awake. If that doesn't work I'll have to get the newbie to slap me a few times



you'd better be wide awake for the festive clerkenwell drink tonight.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 15, 2008)

marty21 said:


> you'd better be wide awake for the festive clerkenwell drink tonight.



I will be. Promise!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2008)

marty21 said:


> you'd better be wide awake for the festive clerkenwell drink tonight.



I can't come tonight 

Anyone got a webcam with them so I can watch with a can of Stella?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I can't come tonight
> 
> Anyone got a webcam with them so I can watch with a can of Stella?



let 2009 be the year the dragsters meet up


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2008)

marty21 said:


> let 2009 be the year the dragsters meet up



that'd be good

we'd probably have nothing to talk about outside of work though


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2008)

2009 will be a better year (ha ha ha) for us all no doubt  

Half day is still dragging a bit but not too long now, just over an hour and then the hour commute home. Hopefully will return to a toasty warm flat and then cook a hearty dinner.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 15, 2008)

Shake the crumbs out the keyboard, hide the dirty coffee mug in the top drawer and leg it out of the door. 

3.5 dragging days of 2008 remain now


----------



## sojourner (Dec 15, 2008)

Bye badjy!  *waves at badjy*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2008)

i feel a bit weary, I have drunk many ales


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2008)

wrong thread old son


----------



## marty21 (Dec 15, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> wrong thread old son



doesn't matter which  thread. the ale drinking remains the same


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 15, 2008)

very true


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2008)

Still weary marty?

I have 'big meeting number 2' today folks, this affy at 3.  Send me some good luck vibes around then would you?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2008)

Actually woke today feeling fairly sprightly for some unknown reason. Perhaps it was due to the heating now working to about 60% capacity in our chilly little flat? 

Arrived at work, ran superantispyware on every machine in the office then installed firefox on every machine just to make myself feel important and the saviour of the companies network. 

Now I better make some calls, send some emails and do some filing


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm not sprightly - I am hungover .

Am trying to put a brave face on it but all I want to do is rest my face against the desk and ignore my thumping headache 

And I have loads of filing to do 

On the plus side the headache is taking my mind away from the cold and this is my last working day this week as I am off to Tallinn for a few days tomorrow. Yippee! Owww... that hurt my head.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Still weary marty?
> 
> I have 'big meeting number 2' today folks, this affy at 3.  Send me some good luck vibes around then would you?



i'm reviving - orangina is helping


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 16, 2008)

coffee and pain au chocolat for me. feeling quite perky really, in a jaded kind of way


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2008)

The newbie wouldn't give me his Deep Fill Bacon and Egg Sandwich when I asked for it . I may have to bully him for it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 16, 2008)

stand behind him, muttering incoherently, with your hands on the back of his chair, looking vexed.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> stand behind him, muttering incoherently, with your hands on the back of his chair, looking vexed.



I do that anyway - he's closer to the heater than I am


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2008)

Might have my ham and cheese sarnie now.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Might have my ham and cheese sarnie now.....



Can I have it? I've got the hangover munchies

For some reason everyone is in a remarkably good mood in the office today which is unusual for us as generally at least one of us is pissed off/fed up or other


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Might have my ham and cheese sarnie now.....



i have a turkey sarnie in my bag, I'm trying to last to lunch time, but i am weakening


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Can I have it? I've got the hangover munchies



Not much left sadly  



QueenOfGoths said:


> For some reason everyone is in a remarkably good mood in the office today which is unusual for us as generally at least one of us is pissed off/fed up or other



Our office seems to be fairly chipper so far. 
Two people have come in with the worst colds I have seen for some time. They are being told to go home..... 

I wanna cold now


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2008)

My daughter's got a humdinger of a cold at the moment, and has been sneezing the germs out at me at approx 360 mph.  She's so thoughtful.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2008)

Since this news - http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=8338472&postcount=1948

It now seems that the invading hordes will not be arriving till the new year


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Since this news - http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=8338472&postcount=1948
> 
> It now seems that the invading hordes will not be arriving till the new year



Porno name badge deadline extended then


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2008)

I might sell my soul to Satan at lunchtime and go to Iceland as they are doing five Christmas selection boxes for £5.00!!!! 
Nobody will want them but it is Winterval tradition after all


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2008)

We have just heard that someone has being using the firm's name -via telephone and a hotmail account - to try and intimidate some school who they accuse of breaking copyright 

The fact we would be hard pressed to intimidate anyone except perhaps one of the Chuckle Brothers is beside the point, that's not good!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2008)

Sneaking out for the late (not really allowed) lunch slot of 13:30 - 14:30 on the pretence that I have been asked to pay a company cheque into the bank. That leaves a three hour final stint before rushing home to do some chores, tidy up a bit, cook dinner and then lounge on the sofa  

drrrraaaaaggggggggggg will be here


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 16, 2008)

And.... the networks down! \o/

Note to users, when you get an email from IT saying the network is down and we'll keep you updated we mean it, calling us and asking for the ninth time if theres any progress just makes both of us pissed off... we really do want to keep you updated, but if theres no news then no matter how much you rant how important your business is we cant do anything...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2008)

I can't wait to leave today. I'm a bit _tired_ after the Urbans meet up last night and the chips-in-pitta I had for dinner. I desperately want to eat some green veggies then go to bed early with the cat.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2008)

Artaxerxes said:


> And.... the networks down! \o/
> 
> Note to users, when you get an email from IT saying the network is down and we'll keep you updated we mean it, calling us and asking for the ninth time if theres any progress just makes both of us pissed off... we really do want to keep you updated, but if theres no news then no matter how much you rant how important your business is we cant do anything...



<calls IT for an update>


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2008)

Dum de dum.... 

Lunch went too quickly for my liking.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2008)

Silly Annoyances Over Very Trivial Things No. 34

I am more than happy to make my colleague a cup of tea but having to wash up the spoon and fork he has used to eat his lunch with as well as his mug (he keeps the fork and spoon in there after use until the mug is washed) annoys me


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Silly Annoyances Over Very Trivial Things No. 34
> 
> I am more than happy to make my colleague a cup of tea but having to wash up the spoon and fork he has used to eat his lunch with as well as his mug (he keeps the fork and spoon in there after use until the mug is washed) annoys me



send him an email, and cc the whole office


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> I can't wait to leave today. I'm a bit _tired_ after the Urbans meet up last night and the chips-in-pitta I had for dinner. I desperately want to eat some green veggies then go to bed early with the cat.



I want some chips-in-pitta. That sounds fantastic!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 16, 2008)

marty21 said:


> <calls IT for an update>



<uploads kiddie porn to marty's profile>


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2008)

Artaxerxes said:


> <uploads kiddie porn to marty's profile>



<swaps profiles with badgers>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I want some chips-in-pitta. That sounds fantastic!



I expect it was! I facepalmed when I saw the wrappings in the kitchen this morning


----------



## Badgers (Dec 16, 2008)

marty21 said:


> <swaps profiles with badgers>



<flies to Thailand>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 16, 2008)

My hangover has gone. I want some more beer now


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2008)

*highkicks into the room*


woohoo!!! fuckin GERRRINNNN!!!!! ohmyfuckingLORD - wasn't expecting THAT!!

ahem

big meeting number 2 went so fantastically well   we bought us another 12 months for this particular building, and not only that, but we had the audacity to ask him if he wanted to do another, convinced him of the market, and he's going to put some costings together!!! 


i can go into xmas with a mahoosive sigh of relief and a future


----------



## marty21 (Dec 16, 2008)

sojourner said:


> *highkicks into the room*
> 
> 
> woohoo!!! fuckin GERRRINNNN!!!!! ohmyfuckingLORD - wasn't expecting THAT!!
> ...



good news

just leaving now, had a meeting so 30 minutes later than normal


----------



## sojourner (Dec 16, 2008)

ta marty

i was just thinking all the draggers had gone home so my news fell on deaf ears


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2008)

Good news Sojjy  

I have normally left by now but hungover and dragging my heels. 
Need to leave by about 08:00, possibly could get away with 08:15 but that would mean rushing.

2.5 working days till the Winterval break


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2008)

sojourner said:


> ta marty
> 
> i was just thinking all the draggers had gone home so my news fell on deaf ears



there's always someone on duty, which reminds me, we need to organise the christmas cover rota, any volunteers for christmas day?


----------



## narcodollars (Dec 17, 2008)

I am currently running late by eight hours behind the rest of the world.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Good news Sojjy
> 
> I have normally left by now but hungover and dragging my heels.
> Need to leave by about 08:00, possibly could get away with 08:15 but that would mean rushing.
> ...



ta Badjy 

4.5 days left for me


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2008)

marty21 said:


> we need to organise the christmas cover rota, any volunteers for christmas day?



hmm?  erm, no, I'm errr, going...away.  for xmas.  all of it.  sorry  did i not tell you?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2008)

Was out for some work drinks last night
We were all betting that CF would not make it in
He was only 10 minutes late though so now we feel guilty 

For shame


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2008)

sojourner said:


> ta Badjy
> 
> 4.5 days left for me



2.5 days for me 
4.5 days for you 

If I do one day for you then we are both on 3.5 (socialism in action sister) and you will owe me something.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2008)

sojourner said:


> hmm?  erm, no, I'm errr, going...away.  for xmas.  all of it.  sorry  did i not tell you?





i would have appreciated more  notice Ms Soj


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> 2.5 days for me
> 4.5 days for you
> 
> If I do one day for you then we are both on 3.5 (socialism in action sister) and you will owe me something.



I'm here til christmas eve


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i would have appreciated more  notice Ms Soj



Yeh, but I'm the fucking BOSS   Different rules


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> 2.5 days for me
> 4.5 days for you
> 
> If I do one day for you then we are both on 3.5 (socialism in action sister) and you will owe me something.



Hmmm...I think I'll do the full 4.5 thanks Badjy - not keen on owing vague 'somethings'


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2008)

'Interesting' day stretches ahead. Hurt my back an hour ago and called in sick but said I might come in later when the Nurofen had kicked in.

Feel quite shit tbh


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> 'Interesting' day stretches ahead. Hurt my back an hour ago and called in sick but said I might come in later when the Nurofen had kicked in.
> 
> Feel quite shit tbh



Lie down!!  Now!!!  Don't go in - might make it worse.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, but I'm the fucking BOSS   Different rules



and a merry fucking christmas to you boss lady!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Lie down!!  Now!!!  Don't go in - might make it worse.



Am temping, need money. The nurofen has kicked in so it's bit better now


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2008)

sojourner said:


> not keen on owing vague 'somethings'



It does not involve flesh


----------



## bluestreak (Dec 17, 2008)

Mine has started well.  My diary tells me I have a 9am meeting for one thing, my colleague's said it was for another, and when i got in no-one had any idea what i was talking about.  This is because things have been cancelled, rebooked, time-changed so many times it's shocking.  I work in the public sector dammit, getting in before nine should bring danger money.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2008)

marty21 said:


> and a merry fucking christmas to you boss lady!



*takes back bottle of wine with marty's name on it*

FINE


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> It does not involve flesh



  ooookayyyy....what would it involve then?


----------



## ovaltina (Dec 17, 2008)

fuksake. drinks last night got very out of hand and now I'm hopelessly late. i'm not sure i actually care...


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2008)

Right, off to do battle on the fucking M6 - there's already a 20 min delay on my part according the highways agency.  Ace


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2008)

sojourner said:


> ooookayyyy....what would it involve then?



fluid


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2008)

sojourner said:


> *takes back bottle of wine with marty's name on it*
> 
> FINE



I'll work christmas day then esteemed boss lady, my deepest affection and greetings to you and your wonderful family in this festival season


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2008)

one of my regulars just rang, she always claims that she is iller than anyone else in history* 

slight exaggeration*


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> fluid



Make it a pint of beer or bottle of wine type fluid, and I'm in


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2008)

marty21 said:


> I'll work christmas day then esteemed boss lady, my deepest affection and greetings to you and your wonderful family in this festival season



Thank you marty

Nice to see a bit of forelock tugging in my slav....I mean staff 








In other news, I just realised that I forgot to put deodorant on this morning.  *whiffy*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 17, 2008)

Still at home 

Not sure what to do....still twingey but not crippled anymore...


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2008)

Damn, starting to get a bit of a sore throat.....


----------



## sojourner (Dec 17, 2008)

*takes hands off Badjy's throat*


sorry about that mate


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2008)

Not sure if it is throat or toothache kinda thing. 
Gum hurts and neck glands are really tender. 



Never mind, I added more secret santa stuff ready for Friday. 

Selection box £1 
Tube map mug 50p 
Book 80p
Another book 80p

Budget is supposed to be £10 but I reckon that £3.10 spend should do it?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2008)

was drinking port at 11.30am  had 2 glasses, but feeling ok really, one of my work mates had about half a bottle of the stuff, plus some vodka, he's disappeared to sleep it off i reckon


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2008)

A good day then ^ ^ ^


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> A good day then ^ ^ ^



leaving slightly early as well, getting my hair cut, hopefully i won't be half cut by then


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 17, 2008)

8 minutes till I piss off out of work and get my last present for someone then its just 2 days until I get to go home and stuff myself full of free and tasty food, huzzah.

I do love living away from home but I really do miss my mums roast dinners 

Both my managers spent the last 24 hours at work, poor brave bastards, at this rate I might even start to respect the middle manager!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2008)

Opening a bank with this lot - http://www.triodos.co.uk/uk/about_triodos/


----------



## Badgers (Dec 17, 2008)

Late finish but nearly done
Tired but want a pint but have chores to do but want a pint but have an important meeting tomorrow but having pint


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Opening a bank with this lot - http://www.triodos.co.uk/uk/about_triodos/



i have an isa with them


because i care and stuff


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a meeting today which has been building up for a long time. Almost two years in the planning and actually a good thing for London housing. I am shitting myself right now as it could be massive and I have to meet all the big-wigs.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2008)

Am sending you some good luck vibes Badjy - hope they work as well for you as they have for me this month


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I have a meeting today which has been building up for a long time. Almost two years in the planning and actually a good thing for London housing. I am shitting myself right now as it could be massive and I have to meet all the big-wigs.





is it worth preparing a sparkling cv?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2008)

<tears up sparkling cv


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep it is dragging, after the work christmas do last night,


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2008)

Meeting went actually quite well. 
I have the fear now though, waiting to see what happens but it could be the best thing I have ever done if it works. 

Late start was nice but it has slowed me down a lot for the afternoon now


----------



## Crispy (Dec 18, 2008)

God the work I'm doing is dull. I'm doing it badly. And doing it slowly. If... I...     Can...      Just...      Eke it out till xmas, then I don't have to face the consequences and can fuck off for 2 weeks.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2008)

Feel like this too........half day tomorrow.....commute ends till 05/01/09........


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Feel like this too........half day tomorrow.....commute ends till 05/01/09........



normal day tomorrow
normal day monday
normal day tuesday
half day wednesday

the drag continues


----------



## Lea (Dec 18, 2008)

Have done nothing all day and I would usually leave the office early at 4.30pm if it's quiet. Only there is a works drinks do this evening so I have to wait till 5.30


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2008)

Day has flown by, have been playing Santy Claws and delivering pressies and cards to my staff, driving up and down motorways in the pouring rain, and now about to close down my friggin emails


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2008)

Why do I suddenly feel the urge to shut my brain down and sleep for about 8 weeks?


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Why do I suddenly feel the urge to shut my brain down and sleep for about 8 weeks?



*strokes chin in a hopefully wise fashion*

hibernation. oh yes.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2008)

sojourner said:


> hibernation



I would love that.... 
Or even just the earth having a fallow year or something? 

On that note I am outta here as my day is done, dead, dusted, dreadful, demoralising and downright draggy.....


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> On that note I am outta here as my day is done, dead, dusted, dreadful, demoralising and downright draggy.....



hang on


the meeting went shit then?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2008)

sojourner said:


> the meeting went shit then?



No, the meeting went well but pen was not put to paper. 

It is hard because I am trying to organise over 30 companies, each with 2-3 people in the decision making process and also need some government endorsement for it. 

It is a work thing but a personal passion project of mine that I have been working on since summer 2007 and if I do this it will actually bring me real big job satisfaction as well as helping people. Does not happen much in my industry and if it does I will be so happy that I will honestly do a little dance.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> No, the meeting went well but pen was not put to paper.
> 
> It is hard because I am trying to organise over 30 companies, each with 2-3 people in the decision making process and also need some government endorsement for it.
> 
> It is a work thing but a personal passion project of mine that I have been working on since summer 2007 and if I do this it will actually bring me real big job satisfaction as well as helping people. Does not happen much in my industry and if it does I will be so happy that I will honestly do a little dance.



ahhh - project management, basically, then?  hard fucking work, but yeh, deffo brings a sense of achievement when its done - and sounds like it has a human bent to it, too - nice one


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2008)

sojourner said:


> ahhh - project management, basically, then?  hard fucking work, but yeh, deffo brings a sense of achievement when its done - and sounds like it has a human bent to it, too - nice one



Yeah... 

It does not pay the bills or anything this one, just an idea that I had a while ago that I started planning and it seems like now it might work. If it comes good then I will be a man with a purpose once more... 

Yours 


A Dreamer


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Yeah...
> 
> It does not pay the bills or anything this one, just an idea that I had a while ago that I started planning and it seems like now it might work. If it comes good then I will be a man with a purpose once more...
> 
> ...





just don't start singing Imagine, that's all I ask


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2008)

sojourner said:


> just don't start singing Imagine, that's all I ask



we should all hold our lighters in the air


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2008)

sojourner said:


> just don't start singing Imagine, that's all I ask



Yeah I know, a man can dream and all that....

The weird thing is that (despite this thread) I really love working and never really switch it off, so when I get my teeth into something that I _really_ know is good I go into overdrive and stuff. 

It will give me an enormous sense of well being which I really need right now after the endless months of lies, fraud, threats of legal action, witness (not me) protection programmes, faked deaths and other such charming day to day office nonsense


----------



## sojourner (Dec 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> The weird thing is that (despite this thread) I really love working and never really switch it off, *so when I get my teeth into something that I really know is good I go into overdrive and stuff.*
> 
> It will give me an enormous sense of well being which I really need right now after the endless months of lies, fraud, threats of legal action, witness (not me) protection programmes, faked deaths and other such charming day to day office nonsense




Yeh, I know - same here   Could twat myself sometimes for it 

It's why I've stayed with this company for this many years, earning way less than I could have done.  The original idea was mine, and I've seen it through.  And built a fucking good team.  And helped a lot of small businesses get their first step up

It's not all bad


----------



## Badgers (Dec 18, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, I know - same here   Could twat myself sometimes for it
> 
> It's why I've stayed with this company for this many years, earning way less than I could have done.  The original idea was mine, and I've seen it through.  And built a fucking good team.  And helped a lot of small businesses get their first step up
> 
> It's not all bad



They all hate us babes but I use the 80/20 rule still 

80% of my earnings come from companies who I dislike and piss me around 
20% of my earnings come from companies who I like and will pretty much anything for

20% of my time is spent with companies who I hate and piss me around 
80%  of my time is spent with companies who I like and will pretty much anything for


----------



## marty21 (Dec 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> They all hate us babes but I use the 80/20 rule still
> 
> 80% of my earnings come from companies who I dislike and piss me around
> 20% of my earnings come from companies who I like and will pretty much anything for
> ...



there is a similar rule in housing, 80% of out time is used up dealing with 20% of our tenants

sometimes it feels like 80% for one particular tenant at the moment


----------



## sojourner (Dec 19, 2008)

Friday!!! Yayyy!!!  *dances round*


----------



## prunus (Dec 19, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Friday!!! Yayyy!!!  *dances round*



Yeah, but it's not even 09:30 yet...

Grump grump.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 19, 2008)

prunus said:


> Yeah, but it's not even 09:30 yet...
> 
> Grump grump.



it is now


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 19, 2008)

9:55 now, just 6 hours to go *dances*


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2008)

Changed mobile number yesterday and now phone is dead. 
Hate being out of the matrix and now have to run into the O2 shop and sort this. 

In other news CF called in at 09:00 and actually told the boss that he had a heavy night so would be in 09:30. 
It now appears to be 10:30 and he has still not arrived. 
The mood is dark and foreboding.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 19, 2008)

my mobie is a bit fucked, the numbers are falling off, ordered a new facia thingie but it's delayed by the xmas post , missing 1 and 4, can still use them but it just don't look right

can't upgrade this fucker for 8 months  

it's been a disappointment tbh


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2008)

Still no show from CF


----------



## marty21 (Dec 19, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Still no show from CF



that man is a legend


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2008)

If he still has a job then then there will be a rip in the space time continuum


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 19, 2008)

Will today never end?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 19, 2008)

missfran said:


> Will today never end?



it will in less than 12 hours, then it will be tomorrow


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 19, 2008)

marty21 said:


> it will in less than 12 hours, then it will be tomorrow


 
Fewer, not less.

Four and a half hours to go.


----------



## Lea (Dec 19, 2008)

There's hardly anyone in the office this afternoon. I think that I am going to sneak off to the cinema for 4pm showing before meeting up with mates for drinks and dinner later.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 19, 2008)

**WANG**

Oh god sorry, my forehard just hit the desk in boredom


----------



## Crispy (Dec 19, 2008)

**SCHLONG**


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 19, 2008)

.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh god, an hour to go. I am almost as scared of the weekend as I have been of this week as I have to spend it shopping and panicking about Xmas


----------



## sojourner (Dec 19, 2008)

Crispy said:


> **SCHLONG**



where i come from, that means dick 

did you really get your dick out on the desk crispeh?!!


----------



## Epico (Dec 19, 2008)

I still have another 60 minutes and then the weekend here as well!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2008)

CF was sacked today
An era ends and I feel for him but also know we (the remaining few) will also pick up his workload.


Never mind though as it seems my big London project is go go go...........


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> CF was sacked today
> An era ends and I feel for him but also know we (the remaining few) will also pick up his workload.
> 
> 
> Never mind though as it seems my big London project is go go go...........



say it ain't so, i thought CF was fire proof.....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> say it ain't so, i thought CF was fire proof.....



He certainly played with fire enough. I was scared of calling in scik the other day - don't want to be seen as unreliable


----------



## Badgers (Dec 20, 2008)

This day is not dragging but we seem to be in slow motion so far...


----------



## marty21 (Dec 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Never mind though as it seems my big London project is go go go...........


----------



## Epico (Dec 21, 2008)

Anyone else in the office today?

Six hours til I break for winterval.


----------



## Epico (Dec 21, 2008)

So, that's a no.

Four hours.


----------



## Epico (Dec 21, 2008)

This thread isn't as good when there's just one person working.

One hour left!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2008)

pah!

I'm in til 12 on Wednesday


----------



## Badgers (Dec 22, 2008)

Was suddenly awoken by workmen replacing slates on our balcony at 08:30. 

Day off today so not much chance of a drag (sorry) but we are about to brave the shops for the last bit of Winterval shopping which may possibly cause some stress.


----------



## lenny101 (Dec 22, 2008)

Today is dragging and I haven't even left home yet. 

I have to stay at work till 6pm and I have fuck all to do. 

Hopefully a liquid lunch will make the afternoon fly by.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2008)

Well, it's Monday - boooo 

But, I only have 2 days to do - yayyyy 

However, I am covering Reception for my bloody receptionist who always sneaks in these 2 days as leave - booooo 

But, I have cold saussie butties for lunch - yayyyy


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2008)

trouble free trip to work, seats all the way on the train/tube - a lot of peeps are already off for chrimbo, makes the journey much more pleasant with the part-timers off


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2008)

We have no milk  However my colleague has valiantly gome to get some 

Bit of a stir crazy feeling here as with the basement closed for asbestos removal we have no despatch department so can't send out any letters or parcels. Plus the phones are really quiet so I think the next couple of days may be a case of surfing the net and eating Christmas treats


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think the next couple of days may be a case of surfing the net and eating Christmas treats



You _think_?  I'm bloody banking on it 

But I don't have any xmas treats. Yet


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2008)

a tenant just brought in some nice shortbread  Ive got my ipod playing on it's ickle speakers  only one call so far, but it was hilarious, the tenant has mental health issues, which he talks about in a funny way, he is the best ranter evah!!! we had a good chat actually


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2008)

We've just had a phone call about fucking work. Go away customers!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2008)

Ooo, boss just popped in with a pressy.  Tesco's finest fucking cava   Cheers boss   8 years of loyalty and no champagne, you tight get?!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2008)

Fucking hell - I've been having to do WORK  

On the plus side, I've just been given another pressy - a box of kirsch cherries in dark choccy   Think I'll have to test them later


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Fucking hell - I've been having to do WORK
> 
> On the plus side, I've just been given another pressy - a box of kirsch cherries in dark choccy   Think I'll have to test them later



I am slowly working through my - at the moment - two pieces of work. Post is not here yet so may get more..

No presents here  But we do have biscuits, matchmakers and oreo cookies so it ain't all bad and with the slightly higher than average temperature outside it's not too cold in the office 

Think I shall make myself a nice cup of tea


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2008)

playing some van morrison chunes now - Astral Weeks


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2008)

Massive post has just arrived  I wanna be lazy today


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2008)

gimmie shelter - rolling stones - as i work in housing and that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 22, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Ooo, boss just popped in with a pressy.  Tesco's finest fucking cava   Cheers boss   8 years of loyalty and no champagne, you tight get?!



Tesco is doing Freixenet for £3!!!1! They were also doing 3 bottles of Tesco finest cava for £10 so your boss has missed a trick there.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2008)

marty21 said:


> gimmie shelter - rolling stones - as i work in housing and that



*groan*


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Tesco is doing Freixenet for £3!!!1! They were also doing 3 bottles of Tesco finest cava for £10 so your boss has missed a trick there.



Oi! He's fucking tight enough!!    Fucking cava indeed


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2008)

sojourner said:


> *groan*



i will play some other housing related tunes as the day goes on


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i will play some other housing related tunes as the day goes on



Such as Green Door, and This Ole House?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Such as Green Door, and This Ole House?



i might need your ipod for those


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2008)

*another housing related track!*

ain't no room - by the vines


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2008)

*one more before lunch*

flushed from the bathroom of your heart - johnny cash


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i might need your ipod for those



Unlucky for you - I don't possess an ipod


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2008)

Mmm...these choccies are nice *snarfs most of the box*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2008)

we has ferrero roche 

housing related track - follow me home - sugar babes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2008)

More tea for me - with biscuits  - then I might actually do some more work.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2008)

Fuck me I'm bored

I'm making my new spreadsheet diary/holiday/sickness records, and filling in the weekends in a sort of pale peach.  Then I'm going to add bank holidays - I'm almost swooning with the fun of it 


*eats more choccies*


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2008)

i have 2 days of post to deal with - my assistant is already off for christmas - it's her job


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i have 2 days of post to deal with - my assistant is already off for christmas - it's her job



I did that this morning, same as

ho hum


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I did that this morning, same as
> 
> ho hum



fuckers expect holidays at christmas


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2008)

marty21 said:


> fuckers expect holidays at christmas



Never again, telling ya

Every fucking xmas she does this


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2008)

Yummy! I had forgotton how nice mint Matchmakers are. Luckiy there are plenty left .... but probably not for long 

On the down side I am feeling a bit tired, shivery and achy - I suspect it's a post-aircraft travel cold virus thing . Still, I have brandy, sherry, port, wine, vodka, beer and some strange Estonian liqueur at home. I am sure that within those there is a cure for most things


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2008)

am bored

want spliff


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2008)

Can someone take these fucking chocolates off me please?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2008)

<passes the ferrero roche>



talking of which, i once suffered a chocolate related injury with a small box of ferrero roche - they are difficult open - i was drunk - there was a pen knife near by - cue cut finger when my hand slipped


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2008)

the odd job man just took me on a tour of dog poo in one of the gardens

thanks for that


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2008)

marty21 said:


> the odd job man just took me on a tour of dog poo in one of the gardens
> 
> thanks for that



  I'd kill to have that much excitement in my life!

*hides chocolates*


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2008)

ddrrraaaAAAAAAgggggggg

Where's Badjy when you need him, with his distracting tales of CF?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2008)

I have opened all the post!!

haven't done anything with it, apart from make a nice pile


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2008)

marty21 said:


> I have opened all the post!!
> 
> haven't done anything with it, apart from make a nice pile



I like doingg that with the post - gives me a sense of achievement.

Only 20 mins to go for me but time seems to be dragging....maybe some moe mint matchmakers will make the time go quicker


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2008)

listening to ennio morricone and munching on ferrero roche


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2008)

Last day - woohoooo!!!

Promises to be a humdinger of a drag today though.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2008)

i'm a bit hungover tbh - 

<clutches bottle of lucozade>


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i'm a bit hungover tbh -
> 
> <clutches bottle of lucozade>



Haha!!  I'm not.  I will be tomorrow though 

All I did last night was eat crumpets, read Lolita, watch Corrie, and Brighton getting their arses kicked by a bunch of knobheads on Uni Challenge


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2008)

I am debating whether to do the work I have to do today or leave it till next week and spend today doing fuck all.

The latter is winning at the moment


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 23, 2008)

marty21 said:


> listening to ennio morricone and munching on ferrero roche





marty21 said:


> i'm a bit hungover tbh -
> 
> <clutches bottle of lucozade>


are these 2 events connected in any way?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> are these 2 events connected in any way?



the drinking started after the morricone


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2008)

I have given myself some mild work to do today 

More Xmas shopping later


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2008)

We have been opening opur work Cgristmas presents .... and I have done remarkably well this year!

A nice smelly candle from Crabtree and Evelyn, a rather lovely scarf, a copy of the graphic novel of "From Hell" (for me and Mr. QofG's) and a necklace 'cos my friend conceded that "From Hell" might not be entirely to my tastes!!

I have done well I think!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We have been opening opur work Cgristmas presents .... and I have done remarkably well this year!
> 
> A nice smelly candle from Crabtree and Evelyn, a rather lovely scarf, a copy of the graphic novel of "From Hell" (for me and Mr. QofG's) and a necklace 'cos my friend conceded that "From Hell" might not be entirely to my tastes!!
> 
> I have done well I think!



What a haul!

I got a mince pie and a satsuma from my boss yesterday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> *What a haul*!
> 
> I got a mince pie and a satsuma from my boss yesterday



I know!! 

We have some stollen slices and Bucks Fizz for later


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 23, 2008)

Fuck. This is the penultimate day at this current job so I have to go in to sort shit out, but I totaly have teh flu disease.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2008)

I have just finished one piece of work. I feel very virtuous!!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2008)

i have typed a letter


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2008)

I have remonstrated with a company who have completely ignored several emails and letters disputing an invoice.  I won 

I have also snuck out to the shops, for crimble day veggies (have you tried shopping for veg on xmas eve?  it's like fucking Russia in the 80s ), and took the opportunity to get some other essential supplies such as stuffing, red wine, and bog roll 

This now means that I can get tipsy tonight, have a lie in tomorrow, and piss about wrapping pressies instead of doing a dawn raid on tesco


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I have remonstrated with a company who have completely ignored several emails and letters disputing an invoice.  I won
> 
> I have also snuck out to the shops, for crimble day veggies (have you tried shopping for veg on xmas eve?  it's like fucking Russia in the 80s ), and took the opportunity to get some other essential supplies such as stuffing, red wine, and bog roll
> 
> This now means that I can get tipsy tonight, have a lie in tomorrow, and piss about wrapping pressies instead of doing a dawn raid on tesco



a lot of the shops near me don't close over christmas


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I have remonstrated with a company who have completely ignored several emails and letters disputing an invoice.  I won
> 
> I have also snuck out to the shops, for crimble day veggies (*have you tried shopping for veg on xmas eve?  it's like fucking Russia in the 80s* ), and took the opportunity to get some other essential supplies such as stuffing, red wine, and bog roll
> 
> This now means that I can get tipsy tonight, have a lie in tomorrow, and piss about wrapping pressies instead of doing a dawn raid on tesco



Oh yeah, nasty. I remember one year Sainsbury's in Wallington just piled up all the sprouts, parsnips, carrots and potatoes in the centre of the veg bit and getting to them was like a cross between Supermarket Sweep and Death Race 

I just have some bread to get tomorrow, I think,  but may also have a wander round the shops to see if there are any early sales on


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh yeah, nasty. I remember one year Sainsbury's in Wallington just piled up all the sprouts, parsnips, carrots and potatoes in the centre of the veg bit and getting to them was like a cross between Supermarket Sweep and Death Race



I went to Morrisons one year, at lunchtime, and the veg shelves were all but empty, bar a scabby cauli and some mouldy spuds - I kid you not!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I went to Morrisons one year, at lunchtime, and the veg shelves were all but empty, bar a scabby cauli and some mouldy spuds - I kid you not!!!



I have pre-Christmas nightmares about that kind of thing 

Just completed my second piece of work. Don't want to over strain myself


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2008)

I just sent a 2 page fax

*stretches*

I'm starving.  Wish I'd have got some crisps to go with my butties


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 23, 2008)

I am really, really tired today. Slept realy poorly last night. Even my co-worker said "Yeah, you do look really tired". I've still got presents to wrap, stuff to do, but I'm stuck at work fannying about doing nothing.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2008)

No chance you can bunk off fran?  I fucking hate sitting here doing nothing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm quite busy today work-wise but am starting to fail due to hunger.

I also ache all over which isn't great. I think it's combination of desperatley hard physical exercise on Sat and Sun (painting a very small hallway) and ovulating.

Well, I assume it's ovulating: I get it a few days before the flags come out. What say you ladies? Oh, and Marty?


----------



## Me76 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have done nothing work wise (except read e-mails) since Friday afternoon. 

Luckily I finish soon (or hopefully, I am waiting for the porters to come and kick us out) 

Would it be really bad to have a glass of the left over wine from one of the many, poorly attended Department gatherings?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm quite busy today work-wise but am starting to fail due to hunger.
> 
> I also ache all over which isn't great. I think it's combination of desperatley hard physical exercise on Sat and Sun (painting a very small hallway) and ovulating.
> 
> Well, I assume it's ovulating: I get it a few days before the flags come out. What say you ladies? Oh, and Marty?



Yeah I get that, and sharp stabbing pains in my sides, when I am ovulating


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 23, 2008)

sojourner said:


> No chance you can bunk off fran? I fucking hate sitting here doing nothing


 
Nope. I was off sick for two days last week. I do have stuff to do, but not enough.

Have I mentioned that I'm tired? And that I have to go to WOKINGHAM?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2008)

eating some shortbread - brought in by a tenant - 

no idea about  ovulating issues tbf


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2008)

Morning (sorry afternoon) draggers.... 

Woke at 11am today and still in PJs so the day has gone fine so far for us. 
However we are procrastinating regards the commencement of gift wrapping which means that there may be some element of drag to todays proceedings. 

Yesterday we braved the mean streets of South West London and aside from a near divorce early in the day things went better than expected all in all. Gonna take stock now and possibly stroll to Brixtonia later on to pick up anything we have missed off the list. 

Sadly I did actually do about 2 hours work yesterday too which I am sure sickens you all but I will claim my train ticket for the shopping on expenses to address the balance.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2008)

missfran said:


> Have I mentioned that I'm tired? And that I have to go to WOKINGHAM?



Yes dear, you have, on both counts 

Have a nice cup of tea and a biccy


----------



## internetstalker (Dec 23, 2008)

Fucking 'ell!!

The director just walked into my office with a load of bigwigs from HO!

And I was reading some shit on wikipedia.

Luckily I had some work pages loaded up and made it look like I was working on something and gave a mini demonstation to the HO bigwigs

that was intense!!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, I assume it's ovulating: I get it a few days before the flags come out. What say you ladies?



Depends on yer cycle.  Mine used to happen bang on 14 days after first blood day.  Now it's all over the friggin shop 



Me76 said:


> Would it be really bad to have a glass of the left over wine from one of the many, poorly attended Department gatherings?



No - in fact, you'd be stupid not to 



Badgers said:


> Morning (sorry afternoon) draggers....




And what time do you call this?  Eh??


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2008)

and now FAG BREEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAK!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2008)

shortbread is lovely!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2008)

marty21 said:


> shortbread is lovely!



Homemade shortbread was part of the Christmas presents I gave my colleagues


----------



## Me76 (Dec 23, 2008)

sojourner said:


> No - in fact, you'd be stupid not to



Thank you sojourner - all I needed was the permission  from Urban!!!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Homemade shortbread was part of the Christmas presents I gave my colleagues


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2008)

Me76 said:


> Thank you sojourner - all I needed was the permission  from Urban!!!



Really?

Okay - now go and burn down the Houses of Parliament!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> and now FAG BREEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAK!



i'm out, can I scrounge  one?

bit of a walk to the shop from here, so have to wait until 1 when i have my lunch, I'll just have to eat shortbread til then


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2008)

I am hungry but If I eat my sandwich now I am only going to want another one later...


----------



## Me76 (Dec 23, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Really?
> 
> Okay - now go and burn down the Houses of Parliament!



That sounds like it would be quite a lot of work, and as I am not doing work today, it will have to wait


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2008)

Me76 said:


> That sounds like it would be quite a lot of work, and as I am not doing work today, it will have to wait



Fair enough - I just asked on the offchance anyway 



Well, that's me butties eaten.  *sigh*

Wish I was at home snuggled ont couch with my book instead of sitting here doing frig all


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i'm out, can I scrounge  one?
> 
> bit of a walk to the shop from here, so have to wait until 1 when i have my lunch, I'll just have to eat shortbread til then



*flicks ready rolled snout across the boards*

My boss just said she might leave in 30 mins...so I might leave in 35


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2008)

i've had too much shortbread


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2008)

So she's gone... *makes cunning face*


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> So she's gone... *makes cunning face*



with lopsided eyebrows, I do hope!


fucking hell, i could murder a spliff


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2008)

Right that's it! Two pieces of work left but I just can't be arsed. I am going to sit her and do nowt for the rest of the day


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am going to sit her and do nowt for the rest of the day



It's not all it's cracked up to be, doing nothing

I was gonna eat some grapes, but I have a bar of Lindt in my rucksack.  Hmmm....


*snarfs chocolate*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2008)

I'M OFF!

Bye kids! Don't work too hard! :waves:


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh crap. It's only 1326...not sure I've got the nads to leave now. Maybe I'll leave it an hour and just keep posting


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2008)

Back again. Needed to print off mother's amazon wish-list to take to Waterstones


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2008)

ffs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2008)

marty21 said:


> ffs



Tick tock tick tock tick tock


----------



## internetstalker (Dec 23, 2008)

2 and a half hours left of work this year


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2008)

here til 5 this afternoon, and from 9-12 tomorrow


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2008)

marty21 said:


> here til 5 this afternoon, and from *9-12 tomorrow *



Harsh 

I am so bored now - even the thought of Stollen slices and Bucks Fizz later this afternoon is not cheering me up


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> 2 and a half hours left of work this year



you bastard

I had convinced myself it was actually 3pm when I read this


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2008)

We have not had a phone call since before midday, what work we do have - which is very little -  won't get sent out until next week and the rest of the offices are all on a skeleton staff.

If I were the boss I would send everyone else in the office home now as we are just all sitting here twiddling our thumbs (or eating a large and smelly subway sarnie in the newbies case!)


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm waiting for some guy to come in to sign up for a virtual office.  Tried to ring him and it's going straight to voicemail.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2008)

feeing a bit knackered - going out for ale later on, i'll revive by then.


----------



## internetstalker (Dec 23, 2008)

2 hours to go


----------



## Relahni (Dec 23, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> 2 hours to go



I should have left 5 minutes ago, but a contract I've worked on over the last few days is coming my way to get clearance, and fuck it, it'd be nice to get it out of the way this year, rather than coming back to it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 23, 2008)

i've just been given cake and tea which was nice.


----------



## mrsfran (Dec 23, 2008)

I'll be here until 5.30. And again 9 - 5.30 tomorrow. 

However, a co-worker just gave me a present to say thanks for helping her this year. She didn't get anyone else a present. That means I am the best


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2008)

missfran said:


> However, a co-worker just gave me a present to say thanks for helping her this year. She didn't get anyone else a present. That means I am the best





I just sold an office in Macclesfield   Guy's been hanging on forEVER - but he's just been in and signed


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i've just been given cake and tea which was nice.



Nicer if they actually paid you! is that sorted yet?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 23, 2008)

marty21 said:


> Nicer if they actually paid you! is that sorted yet?


the fax has been signed and sent, i now have to sit here for ~30 minutes in case they calll back for anything. otherwise (hopefully) the money is on its way to everyone by tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the fax has been signed and sent, i now have to sit here for ~30 minutes in case they calll back for anything. otherwise (hopefully) the money is on its way to everyone by tomorrow at the latest.



We'll keep our fingers crossed for you 

Just had a glass of Bucks Fizz and a piece of stollen - and am now makinmg coffee for my colleague who has come back amusingly drunk from a long boozy lunch


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2008)

25 mins to go


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2008)

the pub is calling me - 25 mins


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2008)

I think I'm actually gonna sneak off 10 mins early


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2008)

Fuck it, am off

Toodlepip!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2008)

ciao babes


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2008)

I _think_ all of Winterval is now prepared. Shopping is done I _think_ and I _think_ that we have not forgotten anyone.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 23, 2008)

YESSS!!!!!! the money's there, its sorted, at last, at home and on the way to the pub!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> YESSS!!!!!! the money's there, its sorted, at last, at home and on the way to the pub!!!!!



Phew X 1,000,000 and 1


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 23, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> YESSS!!!!!! the money's there, its sorted, at last, at home and on the way to the pub!!!!!



Oh THANK GOD!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 23, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> YESSS!!!!!! the money's there, its sorted, at last, at home and on the way to the pub!!!!!



thank fuck for that!!!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2008)

christmas eve drag!!

very pleasant trip in tbh, now i'm here, on my own, although the dog poo obsessed odd job man is somewhere, being obsessed about dog poo


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2008)

Morning Marty  

Not at work but the thought of packing all our stuff up and traveling to Kent is making the morning go slow. Not so much of a drag, more of a procrastination though. 

Have you had a mince pie yet? 
Are you bored of saying Merry Christmas to people yet? 
Are you wearing a Santa hat?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Morning Marty
> 
> Not at work but the thought of packing all our stuff up and traveling to Kent is making the morning go slow. Not so much of a drag, more of a procrastination though.
> 
> ...



no
haven't wished anyone that yet
no


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 24, 2008)

Morning Marty! Sorry you have to be at work. I went out to the Post Office in the dark this morning to pick up Amazon stuff but now I'm back in my jammies waiting for my bro to wake up from his hangover and come and get me.


----------



## ringo (Dec 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> christmas eve drag!!
> 
> very pleasant trip in tbh, now i'm here, on my own, although the dog poo obsessed odd job man is somewhere, being obsessed about dog poo



Cycling in it felt a bit 28 Days Later - nobody about. 

Wish I wasn't. Oh well, boss just announced we would _probably_ be able to leave early. Probably means 5:15.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 24, 2008)

ringo said:


> Cycling in it felt a bit 28 Days Later - nobody about.
> 
> Wish I wasn't. Oh well, boss just announced we would _probably_ be able to leave early. Probably means 5:15.



Tidy your desks and sit very quietly so it seems like it's utterly dead. If you can be quiet enough to hear the clock ticking then it might PsyOp your boss into letting you go earlier


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2008)

Write yourselves MASSIVE to-do lists for 2009
Spending the day prioritizing the tasks 
Never do them 
Repeat 2010


----------



## ringo (Dec 24, 2008)

A very clean cut and responsible christian workmate has decided to sit with me and my boss today. Now they're both working very hard and making me feel uncomfortable. Wish I'd brought a spliff in.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 24, 2008)

ringo said:


> A very clean cut and responsible christian workmate has decided to sit with me and my boss today. Now they're both working very hard and making me feel uncomfortable. Wish I'd brought a spliff in.



Buy yourself a present http://www.firebox.com/product/2057/Subbuteo-Cufflinks


----------



## ringo (Dec 24, 2008)

Wonder if they do them in Brighton colours, then I'd go for them.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 24, 2008)

They are listed here http://www.footballfansgifts.co.uk/football-club-cufflinks.html but no pics.

Why am I googling for you? I've not got drag 

Are you in Brighton? I used to live there, from Sompting innit


----------



## ringo (Dec 24, 2008)

Cheers  

I'm near Brixton but I grew up in Haywards Heath and lived in Brighton as soon as I was old enough to get away from the shite hole.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 24, 2008)

ringo said:


> Cheers
> 
> I'm near Brixton but I grew up in Haywards Heath and lived in Brighton as soon as I was old enough to get away from the shite hole.



I moved to Worthing as soon as I hit 18. Big mistake  In Bethnal Green now - much more civilised


----------



## ringo (Dec 24, 2008)

Yup, not bad for north of the river.......

Just got the kind of email that cheers your day:

All,

I would appreciate it if you would join me around 1pm in the kitchen for some drinks to celebrate the last working day before Christmas.

Regards,
Champagne Charlie


----------



## ringo (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh did I miss the smiley from the end of that first sentence?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2008)

45 mins to go, think i'll tidy my desk


----------



## ringo (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah, you're on the home straight now. Reckon I can get away with going out for a sandwich before the drinks, so the possibility of actualyl having to do anything is gradually slipping away.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2008)

Just did a few sneaky work emails... 
Bad Badger working on Christmas Eve but there you go. 

Sadly my sofa time is drawing to a close and now the journey begins.

See you on the other side


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 24, 2008)

Got up early with Mr. QofG's - who is working today - together we spent over £60.00 on CD's/DVD's/games and other in Woolies  in the space of about 10 minutes

Did a bit more shopping and am now having a bit of a rest before baking and bread sauce and pate making!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 24, 2008)

left at 12, a few beers on the way home  then the train got stuck at bethnal green and had to endure a woman next to me telling her mate very loudly on her phone about her xmas do - yes, thanks for sharing that with the whole fucking carriage -  thankfully mr train driver sorted out the train, and now i'm home, drinking beer and watching teh telly


----------



## Badgers (Dec 26, 2008)

Yesterday was great but woken up by my hangover today and the rest of the house is fast asleep so the morning is dragging a bit so far......


----------



## Epico (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone else back to work today?


----------



## pigtails (Dec 29, 2008)

Me 
sincerely regretting not booking these days off!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2008)

Me too 

Got in late due to the 'Holiday' service timetable on the trains and a signal failure somewhere.

The tube platformn was full of people who don't know how to use the tube and all stood right in the entrance way ignoring the yards of empty platform to the left and right of them.

Still no heating in the office so it is actually warmer outside than it is in here.

My two lazy fucker colleagues hadn't even boiled the kettle never mind filled the cafitiere and made the coffee

My lovely new shoes which Mr QofG's bought me in the sales have rubbed my heels 

And my period has started so I feel like a bloated whale who is being punched in the stomach.

So - all in all - a pretty shitty day so far!


----------



## pigtails (Dec 29, 2008)

oh QofGs that's really poo!!!!


*makes a lovely cup of coffee for QofGs*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2008)

pigtails said:


> oh QofGs that's really poo!!!!
> 
> 
> *makes a lovely cup of coffee for QofGs*



Thank you 

My other colleague - and best friend - has now arrived which has cheered me up. And I have put my big cardy on so I am a little warmer (apart from my hands and feet )

But now I have some actual work to do. That's not fair!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2008)

Woke late today which was good as I had been failing to do so for pretty much the whole holiday period. 
Although I was/am expecting a bookcase to be delivered between 07:00 - 13:00 but but no sign so far. 
There is no slip or sign that they attempted delivery as I slumbered but am now concerned. 
I have been meaning to get this bookcase for 14 months so it is a big thing for me. 
Not causing a drag but it is causing irritation and now have only about 20mins left of the 360min delivery window. 

Guess the office would be worse (sorry guys) but there the coffee is free and stuff. Not sure if any of my mob are even in today but not much going on email wise so guess that I am still on holiday. Still loving the break but getting a bit twitchy now for some unknown reason. If you are in the office then use this time wisely as the stationary cupboard is often left unmanned at this time of year and a CV should always be kept up to date.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2008)

The woman at Argos did not speak good English and did not seem to be very intelligent. However she did advise me that said bookcase was loaded on the 08:45 lorry this morning and deliveries continued until 18:00 so on paper things remain positive.

Stay here for further updates


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2008)

There is not enough work here for mone person never mind the four of us that are in the office 

Plus my hands are so cold it hurts to type


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2008)

Pleasingly the bookcase arrived only minutes after last posting. 
I am now happy but this will only remain until I open the flat-packed horror and try to navigate the retarded instructions. 

Will suggest to Kitty that she goes for a walk while I put it together and then will medicate myself with some Valium and lager afterwards before writing an angry letter to the retailer regarding the quality of my purchase. Then I will vow (again) to never order crap from twats like Argos again while sitting on the sofa waiting for the fucking thing to collapse on me and then throw the fucking thing in the river along with my books and possibly my wife if she disagrees with my actions.

I feel that today will be a full rich day.


----------



## Epico (Dec 29, 2008)

Had a really greasy pannini for lunch, now I feel like I might kark it.

Reckon being dead is a good enough reason to be sent home early?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 29, 2008)

My feet are cold. This is partly to do with the heat, and partly to do with poor circulation.

I am going to have a sandwich.


----------



## Epico (Dec 29, 2008)

What type of sandwich? This feels important.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 29, 2008)

Epico said:


> What type of sandwich? This feels important.



Turkey and Stuffing.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2008)

There can be only one


----------



## marty21 (Dec 29, 2008)

did some visiting today in bath, saw my mate and his little boy ernie


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 29, 2008)

marty21 said:


> did some visiting today in bath, saw my mate and his little boy ernie



Ernie is such a  name!


----------



## pigtails (Dec 29, 2008)

Not long now!!
Yay!


----------



## marty21 (Dec 29, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ernie is such a  name!



he's a cute little toddler, laughing a lot at my antics


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 30, 2008)

Just been told that tomorrow's post will be collected at ..... 10.30am. Which rather makes me wonder what there will be to do for the rest of the day when no post will be sent out and, if today is anything to go by, there will be few, very few, phone calls.

Am I feeling rather bitter and angry at being here? Yes I fucking am


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 30, 2008)

Fuck me I'm bored... I really shouldnt be back here as I'm still rather shakey emotionally as my Dad died just before xmas, as well as that theres a new virus scanner that keeps cutting off my net access for 5 minutes at a time on various sites, they are not even porn! Just TVTropes.com and various RPG sites


----------



## marty21 (Dec 31, 2008)

sorry to hear about your dad


----------



## Badgers (Dec 31, 2008)

I am treading water at the moment as Mrs Badgers sleeps on the sofa. 
Just about to do some ironing as a celebration of the NYE and all that jazz.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm fairly weirded out by my boss emailing me to let him know when my fathers funeral is so he can send flowers... I dont like my work, I'm not exactly the most social of people in the company (I've been along to work nights out once in the last 15 months and that was for about an hour) and I generally keep schtum at the place... so why do they want to send flowers?

Is this normal and am I just not one for gratuitous displays of grief from strangers?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 2, 2009)

Artaxerxes said:


> I'm fairly weirded out by my boss emailing me to let him know when my fathers funeral is so he can send flowers... I dont like my work, I'm not exactly the most social of people in the company (I've been along to work nights out once in the last 15 months and that was for about an hour) and I generally keep schtum at the place... so why do they want to send flowers?
> 
> Is this normal and am I just not one for gratuitous displays of grief from strangers?



nice of them to think of you tbh


----------



## Badgers (Jan 3, 2009)

Two sleeps till the return to work. 
Not sure if I am dreading it or looking forward to the return to routine? 

Today is dragging a bit but only because I have to put together a bookcase I have now been ignoring since Monday 29th December. 
I have had two coffees and two cigarettes so far and switched from poncho to dressing gown so procrastination is in hand. 
There are books piled everywhere though and I am starting to feel like having a bit of a lie down. 
Life is a battle


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2009)

Ouch, this is a shock to the system..... 
Snoozed the alarm for 30mins until I had to get up and now on my second coffee


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Ouch, this is a shock to the system.....
> Snoozed the alarm for 30mins until I had to get up and now on my second coffee



 up at this ungodly hour


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2009)

The rest of the (few remaining) staff have rolled in now and everyone looks as shell-shocked as I feel right now. 
Have had more coffee already so that is helping but my head is really not here at all. 

Guess it will be okay by about Wednesday the 14th?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

I had to turn the lights on when I got in this morning (20 mins late). 

My foot hurts and the chap in Timpsons said he wouldn't sell me an insole because it wouldn't fit my pointy boot


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2009)

haven't even had time for a coffee yet!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> haven't even had time for a coffee yet!



Is that because you are _soooo_ late?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> My foot hurts and the chap in Timpsons said he wouldn't sell me an insole because it wouldn't fit my pointy boot



Can't you just cut it into shape? 

ohmyfuckingGOD. i loathe and despise work.  however, it is still better than being on the dole so i should shut the fuck up now, eh?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Can't you just cut it into shape?
> 
> ohmyfuckingGOD. i loathe and despise work.  however, it is still better than being on the dole so i should shut the fuck up now, eh?



Well, that's what I thought but he went on about how he wouldn't be able to get at the ends. Slip-on, no zip, see? He mentioned a glue brush too  I said 'Oh, it doesn't need sticking' and the he said that it would be moving all over the place - this was a leather insole with a _rubber bottom_ 

I hate standing in front of professionals and thinking 'You don't know what the fuck you are talking about, do you?' It really twists my melon


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2009)

So cold in this office it is not funny now


----------



## sojourner (Jan 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, that's what I thought but he went on about how he wouldn't be able to get at the ends. Slip-on, no zip, see? He mentioned a glue brush too  I said 'Oh, it doesn't need sticking' and the he said that it would be moving all over the place - this was a leather insole with a _rubber bottom_
> 
> I hate standing in front of professionals and thinking 'You don't know what the fuck you are talking about, do you?' It really twists my melon



I'd have told him to fuck off!  You buy the insoles, you fit them yourself.  Fuck what some idiot of a salesman tells you!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'd have told him to fuck off!  You buy the insoles, you fit them yourself.  Fuck what some idiot of a salesman tells you!



Well, I started out by being a girl (first mistake). I said  'Oooh teehee would you be able to cut these for me? *giggle*' while holding the insoles because I can't be arsed to do it myself, and thought he would be 100000x times better at the straight lines etc. So I don't know if he misunderstood or was really trying to be super-helpful or what


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> So cold in this office it is not funny now



THink yourself fortunate - QoG seems to have frozen to def at her place


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is that because you are _soooo_ late?



on time this morning


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> on time this morning



I tippy-toed like a princess through all the slush down Beffnal way this morning and was 20 mins late. And as I said ^ no other fucker was here


----------



## sojourner (Jan 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Well, I started out by being a girl (first mistake). I said  'Oooh teehee would you be able to cut these for me? *giggle*' while holding the insoles because I can't be arsed to do it myself, and thought he would be 100000x times better at the straight lines etc. So I don't know if he misunderstood or was really trying to be super-helpful or what



oh well then, brought it all on yersen 

so did you buy them or wha?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> oh well then, brought it all on yersen
> 
> so did you buy them or wha?



No I didn't  It would have been like slapping his 30+ years shoe-mending face with them 

I shall go to an alternative Timpsons.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey - 1000+ posts. Does that mean this is Officially Forum Busting and we get a fresh new thread?


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 5, 2009)

overslept on my first day back.

I do have a cold though.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2009)

Cold
Grumpy
Not halfway through the day yet 
Waiting for people to do stuff so I can do stuff 
Calling people that asked me to call them and speaking to answer phones

2009 feels great so far


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2009)

So cold the holder of the limited petty cash has agreed to buy some heaters but oddly nowhere has stock. 

Meeting after lunch which will be a laugh


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> So cold the holder of the limited petty cash has agreed to buy some heaters but oddly nowhere has stock.
> 
> Meeting after lunch which will be a laugh



any robert dyas shops nearby?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2009)

marty21 said:


> any robert dyas shops nearby?



I think that one resourceful lass has now found some and reserved them for us so the afternoon might be a bit more bearable


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

How is life without CF or DF or FC or whatever you called him? Old Sniffles me lad, him.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 5, 2009)

Eh?  Did CF finally get the boot then?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> How is life without CF or DF or FC or whatever you called him? Old Sniffles me lad, him.



(((CF))) 

Is missed because he added an element of excitement (mostly on a Monday morning) to the office but he is being missed less as we unpick his work while neglecting ours. 

I liked the chap but not great to work alongside


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Eh?  Did CF finally get the boot then?



Yep, on the 19/12/08 sadly...... 

A legend who will be missed by us all


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

That's like in the trenches/coalface innit.

I am sat here bossless and have done nothing today


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 5, 2009)

i think i may have to pop out to invest in comfort food to get me through the afternoon...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2009)

Lunch in 13 mins 
Might be going to the barber for the first time in over 17 years for a head and chin trim. 
Quite excited by the prospect but a bit painful to have to pay for this sort of thing after so long.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Lunch in 13 mins
> Might be going to the barber for the first time in over 17 years for a head and chin trim.
> Quite excited by the prospect but a bit painful to have to pay for this sort of thing after so long.



Why do you suddenly have to pay for it? Fallen out with your mate what's a barber? You fool!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Lunch in 13 mins
> Might be going to the barber for the first time in over 17 years for a head and chin trim.
> Quite excited by the prospect but a bit painful to have to pay for this sort of thing after so long.









Badgers on a recent shopping trip


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

Socks with sandals fail on that one marty


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2009)

Felt odd but £7.50 for a head and beard trim does not seem that bad? 
Seems a bit too neat now though after so long with a skinhead and then a huge rug grown over a couple of months. 

In other news it is still fookin freezing both inside and outside my office. The lass who went off to procure the heaters is still not back but hopefully this will happen soon.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2009)

Fan heaters are here 

((((environment)))))


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Felt odd but £7.50 for a head and beard trim does not seem that bad?
> Seems a bit too neat now though after so long with a skinhead and then a huge rug grown over a couple of months.
> 
> In other news it is still fookin freezing both inside and outside my office. The lass who went off to procure the heaters is still not back but hopefully this will happen soon.



Pics?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yep, on the 19/12/08 sadly......
> 
> A legend who will be missed by us all



Oh   I don't remember that at all


----------



## Badgers (Jan 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Pics?



These may come tomorrow. 
People keep saying I look younger which is pleasing  



sojourner said:


> Oh   I don't remember that at all



Yeah, he finally failed for the last time. 
Shame so close to Christmas but he was on borrowed time for a long while.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2009)

Yawn, yawn, yawn, yawn..... 

My nemesis day (Tuesday) returns once more and although it was less of an effort getting out from under the duvet than yesterday the snooze button still took a hammering!!! 

Now have to spend an hour guestimating figures and revenue based on vague predictions from customers and tell someone, who will tell someone else, who will tell someone else, who will write a report and then plan something or whatever. Should be a laugh....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm up, i'm dressed, i'm ready to go!
But i'm bossless again so i'm smoking a fag and listening to Today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

And here I am. Thirty minutes 'late' but _of course_ I will work through lunch.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2009)

Meeting is going to plan 
Guessing stuff is fun on a Tuesday morning


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2009)

lots of stuff to do


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 6, 2009)

Fucksake. None of the toilets in the building are working. So there are about 150 people shitting and pissing in toilets that don't flush.

If there's a cholera epidemic I'm going to sue.

This is disgusting


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Fucksake. None of the toilets in the building are working. So there are about 150 people shitting and pissing in toilets that don't flush.
> 
> If there's a cholera epidemic I'm going to sue.
> 
> This is disgusting



That's horrible. I've never heard the like!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Fucksake. None of the toilets in the building are working. So there are about 150 people shitting and pissing in toilets that don't flush.
> 
> If there's a cholera epidemic I'm going to sue.
> 
> This is disgusting



ewwww


grim


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That's horrible. I've never heard the like!



Neither have I. I really need the loo!

I might ask to work from home. It may be in danger of burning down in an electrical fire but at least the stupid bloody loo flushes.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Neither have I. I really need the loo!
> 
> I might ask to work from home. It may be in danger of burning down in an electrical fire but at least the stupid bloody loo flushes.



that reminds me, my loo at home needs a new flush, 

<rings plumber>


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 6, 2009)

It's a serviced office block. I just rang them up and told them I'm not willing to work in a building that stinks of shit.

They're doing their best. Fucksake


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> It's a serviced office block. I just rang them up and told them I'm not willing to work in a building that stinks of shit.
> 
> They're doing their best. Fucksake



"I'm doing my beeeest!" Not good enough.

Fuck off home


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2009)

I can hear my sarnies calling me from the second drawer in my desk


----------



## sojourner (Jan 6, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> It's a *serviced office *block. I just rang them up and told them I'm not willing to work in a building that stinks of shit.
> 
> They're doing their best. Fucksake



Cheer me up and tell me it's a Regus 

I'd work from home - that's not sanitary


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2009)

I want this meeting to die right now


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 6, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Cheer me up and tell me it's a Regus
> 
> I'd work from home - that's not sanitary



Nope - it's a company whose name I think may stand for Massive Lousy Shithole.


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 6, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'd work from home - that's not sanitary




Mentioned that to my boss but another call came in (he's out of the office so I'm here on my own). To make matters worse, I'm really busy at the mo.

On the upside, I had a poo in Starbucks so am not hopping around the office with my legs crossed anymore.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> On the upside, I had a poo in Starbucks so am not hopping around the office with my legs crossed anymore.



it's what starbucks is there for


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2009)

Smoke break


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Smoke break



good idea


___~~


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2009)

It was nice  
Now back to work until the 13:00 lunch break


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm boss-less, as I keep boasting, and I have calculated that I can do all neccessary work between 4 and 5 most days 

So I'm rewriting my CV, creating a Golden Years quiz thing for my voluntary job and clicking New Posts like an OCDer


----------



## sojourner (Jan 6, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Mentioned that to my boss but another call came in (he's out of the office so I'm here on my own). To make matters worse, I'm really busy at the mo.
> 
> On the upside, I had a poo in Starbucks so am not hopping around the office with my legs crossed anymore.



Speak to the boss again.  It's a health risk.  It's also very unusual for ALL of the toilets to be affected. 

Ah well, it's not Regus, but at least it's one of the 'names' - always cheers me up when I hear about them fucking up


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 6, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Speak to the boss again.  It's a health risk.  It's also very unusual for ALL of the toilets to be affected.
> 
> Ah well, it's not Regus, but at least it's one of the 'names' - always cheers me up when I hear about them fucking up




Will give him a call in a bit. Trouble is, I know what I'm like and if I work from home another day will go by and my deadline will get even more overwhelming.

I'm far from impressed with Massive Lousy Shithole. One of the lifts has been out of action for months, with a sign saying an engineer has been called (but obviously didn't return his voicemail) and staff who can be rude from time to time, unless you own the company renting space in which case they are fawning.

Plus the amount of money we pay for their crappy phone and internet package (hundreds per screen) is taking the piss.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2009)

Just actually done some business
Now sending out some paperwork 
Then going to stroll round the mean streets of SW18 for an hour


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2009)

Damn cold out there... 

Town is still full of bargain seeking zombies that have not yet run out of money and are looking for that elusive essential item that they really need to complete their wardrobe. Oh well, back in the semi-warm of the office now and sifting through the barrage of vague emails. 

Only 3.5 hours till the 1 hour commute can start though. I predict that I will be in PJs by 19:00 and in bed by 21:00 if I still feel like I do now


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2009)

Just had a thought to... 

I get a monthly Oyster card so have not been claiming for any business travel I do within Zones 1-3 stupidly. From tomorrow (have a meeting) I am gonna start filling up the P-A-Y-G on my Oyster each time I do a trip for work. I reckon that will be worth about £20-£30 a month to me


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just had a thought to...
> 
> I get a monthly Oyster card so have not been claiming for any business travel I do within Zones 1-3 stupidly. From tomorrow (have a meeting) I am gonna start filling up the P-A-Y-G on my Oyster each time I do a trip for work. I reckon that will be worth about £20-£30 a month to me



i used to get travel cards - easier to claim with, my old work seemed a bit fussy about claiming on oyster card travel


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 6, 2009)

i have two oysters, my personal one for when i'm too lazy to cycle to work and a work one that i use for all work-related journies - simply keep the reciepts for that and claim them back monthly, easy as you like.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i have two oysters, my personal one for when i'm too lazy to cycle to work and a work one that i use for all work-related journies - simply keep the reciepts for that and claim them back monthly, easy as you like.



My thinking was that as I _need_ a 1-3 for my commute anyway and I use it loads at evenings and weekends I may as well just add the value on as PAYG and then reclaim the monies there. That way I am using my 'commute' card anyway, adding PAYG to which I can use anyway for journeys outside of zones 1-3 along the way.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 6, 2009)

If this fucking slackhaired TWAT says ‘guys’ one more time I am seriously gonna kick him IN THE FUCKING AREA WHERE PROPER MEN HAVE NUTS 

What really pisses me off is that he doesn’t even have any clue whatsoever what an absolute tool he is, he comes in with his tesco jumper on walks like he’s fucking roller skating and thinks he’s the business cos he trains all the new goons and they cant voice their opinion on what a fucking nipple he is.

Prick. Its fucking bad enough without having to listen to that cockfosterer tell the same story about when he went on the price is right 10 years ago EVERY TIME A LOAD OF NEW MUPPETS COME IN WHICH IS EVERY WEEK COS THIS PLACE IS SO FUCKING SHIT.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2009)

Does him mum love him?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 6, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Will give him a call in a bit. Trouble is, I know what I'm like and if I work from home another day will go by and my deadline will get even more overwhelming.
> 
> I'm far from impressed with Massive Lousy Shithole. *One of the lifts has been out of action for months, with a sign saying an engineer has been called (but obviously didn't return his voicemail) and staff who can be rude from time to time, unless you own the company renting space in which case they are fawning.
> 
> Plus the amount of money we pay for their crappy phone and internet package (hundreds per screen) is taking the piss*.



Did you ring him?

Blimey, that's really shoddy for a serviced office!! It's my line of business so I know.   I would be complaining to the Centre Manager if I were you, about everything!  

Loads of providers are offering their space dirt cheap at the mo, and you're probably only tied into a 6 month contract, so it'd be worth checking out other providers using the main brokers.  Can PM you the broker names if you like, but be warned - you will be inundated with calls


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

Yetman said:


> If this fucking slackhaired TWAT says ‘guys’ one more time I am seriously gonna kick him IN THE FUCKING AREA WHERE PROPER MEN HAVE NUTS
> 
> What really pisses me off is that he doesn’t even have any clue whatsoever what an absolute tool he is, he comes in with his tesco jumper on walks like he’s fucking roller skating and thinks he’s the business cos he trains all the new goons and they cant voice their opinion on what a fucking nipple he is.
> 
> Prick. Its fucking bad enough without having to listen to that cockfosterer tell the same story about when he went on the price is right 10 years ago EVERY TIME A LOAD OF NEW MUPPETS COME IN WHICH IS EVERY WEEK COS THIS PLACE IS SO FUCKING SHIT.




_Raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaant!_

Fucking nipple though, since when was nipple a bad thing?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 6, 2009)

Just got back from Yorkshire seeing elderly parents and others - feeling knackered and NOT looking forward to returning to work tomorrow. Which I gather is still without heating and also had no computers or phones for a while yesterday


----------



## sojourner (Jan 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Fucking nipple though, since when was nipple a bad thing?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just got back from Yorkshire seeing elderly parents and others - feeling knackered and NOT looking forward to returning to work tomorrow. Which I gather is still without heating and also had no computers or phones for a while yesterday





<folds arms> Was wondering when you'd turn up, Miss Nice Long Holiday </>


----------



## sojourner (Jan 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just got back from Yorkshire seeing elderly parents and others - feeling knackered and NOT looking forward to returning to work tomorrow. Which I gather is still without heating and also had no computers or phones for a while yesterday



First day is the worst - get that out of the way and you'll get back in the swing in no time.

Don't tell me YOU'RE in a serviced office as well?


----------



## Yetman (Jan 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Does him mum love him?



Love him? She still suckles him mate 

And nipple, fair point, nowt wrong with that, as long as you know you are one and are cool with it. He's like what you'd think if you saw the rebel MC walking down the street now thinking he's all street tough and shit but on a much more pathetic scale. Why do I hate this pleb so much?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2009)

Yesterday was murder in the morning, afternoon and was shattered by the time I got home. 
Today was actually worse getting out of bed but the day has been a little easier.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> <folds arms> Was wondering when you'd turn up, Miss Nice Long Holiday </>



Hee hee! I was working between Christmas and New Year...honest...until it was so fucking cold they closed the office.

Now currently trying to ease myself back into home made after having my parents fussing over me (which was lovely). Except my poor Mum has fallen over and cracked her pelvis - nasty but at least it is not broken - is having to hobble around on crutches. I tried to fuss over her but she wouldn't have it


----------



## marty21 (Jan 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> My thinking was that as I _need_ a 1-3 for my commute anyway and I use it loads at evenings and weekends I may as well just add the value on as PAYG and then reclaim the monies there. That way I am using my 'commute' card anyway, adding PAYG to which I can use anyway for journeys outside of zones 1-3 along the way.



what i used to do, was on the days i knew i had some visits to do, I would get the bus/ train on the payg oyster, then get a travel card, which got me home as well

doesn't really help at weekends though

but i mostly drive places at weekends


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2009)

Less than an hour now...


----------



## sojourner (Jan 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Less than an hour now...



20 mins for me Bajjy 

However, I have just stuck the soupy part of the tea on to cook, and poured a glass of wine.  I have managed to secure 3 viewings today though, which is fucking EXCELLENT going considering it's only 6th Jan


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2009)

sojourner said:


> 20 mins for me Bajjy



Hate


----------



## sojourner (Jan 6, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hate



hehe


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2009)

Nodding off now..
Clock is being watched.. 
Time is slowing and slowing..


----------



## Badgers (Jan 6, 2009)

In the starting blocks


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2009)

Was home by 18:30 
Watched a bit of Dexter (love it) for the first time 
Ate a wicked dinner washed down with squash (sober Jan) and more Dexter
Was asleep before 23:00 

 

Back up at 06:30 which was really painful 
Made coffee and wifeys lunch (chicken, guacamole and salad in pitta) 
Made more coffee 
Luckily have a later start than usual but still not quite back in the old routine 

Two sleeps till Friday though


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2009)

winter is screwing with my commuting - signal delays meant no train to liverpool st - so bus to finsbury park, tube to kings cross and tube to finchley road - not as relaxing as the normal journey where I can usually find somewhere to sit

still, off next week

loosers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 7, 2009)

Still in bed - woke up this morning and felt like someone has given me a good kicking and could hardly raise my head from the pillow. 

Feel guilty as it should be my first day back at work but as I can barely move about the house it's probably best I stay here


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Still in bed - woke up this morning and felt like someone has given me a good kicking and could hardly raise my head from the pillow.
> 
> Feel guilty as it should be my first day back at work but as I can barely move about the house it's probably best I stay here



stay in - you have access to light refreshments, internet, tv? settle down for a day of rest


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 7, 2009)

Still no loos.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Still no loos.



wtf are they doing there

they should just give you individual buckets and be done with it

slop put at lunch time and just before you go home

throw it out of the windows and into the street below, yelling a warning for passing passenger traffic


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 7, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Still no loos.



Now that is bad - that is well worse than no heating. As Marty says - buckets and slopping out over unsuspecting passers by, or maybe other colleagues, is the only way to go.


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 7, 2009)

marty21 said:


> wtf are they doing there
> 
> they should just give you individual buckets and be done with it
> 
> ...



Apparently there was a massive flood in the street outside over xmas. There were some blokes from Thames Water digging up a bit of the road yesterday, and they've left a big hole in the ground.


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 7, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Now that is bad - that is well worse than no heating. As Marty says - buckets and slopping out over unsuspecting passers by, or maybe other colleagues, is the only way to go.



I'm on my own again


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 7, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> I'm on my own again


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 7, 2009)

Poor QoG and Ovaltina  Worst problem at my place is that I could do with it being a degree and a half warmer but I'm not dying of it so I've got nothing to moan about.


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 7, 2009)

Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnhhhh! Nnnnnnnnnnnnhhh!

Can't! Talk! Right! Now!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 7, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnhhhh! Nnnnnnnnnnnnhhh!
> 
> Can't! Talk! Right! Now!



Are you up to your neck in effluent?


----------



## Madusa (Jan 7, 2009)

Morning, Stella.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Are you up to your neck in effluent?



reminds me of an old joke about hell

the devil is showing a bloke around hell, he has a choice of rooms, in the first one, people are up to their necks in shit - for eternity next room it is up to their waist, the last one, up to their knees, of these the bloke decides to go for option 3, joins his fellow sinners, then a voice comes over the tannoy

"ok, tea break over, on your heads please"




sorry 

<exits>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 7, 2009)

Madusa said:


> Morning, Stella.



Effluent!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2009)

Meeting went well, better than hoped for a change. 
Now back in the office and gonna have a bite to eat before starting work in earnest for the afternoon. 

Office is pretty quiet as lots of people out.


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 7, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Are you up to your neck in effluent?



Urgent trip to Starbucks


----------



## marty21 (Jan 7, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Urgent trip to Starbucks



starbucks has never been so busy


----------



## sojourner (Jan 7, 2009)

fuck ME - been absolute fucking madness this morning.  covering reception, so doing all that palaver, plus had two ad hoc viewings, and about 10 fucking new enquiries!!!  NOT complaining!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2009)

My workload is massive but I only seem to be shifting it around at the moment. 
Getting lots of stuff to do then just chasing and chasing people to try and actually get it finished. 

Oh well, day is halfway done nearly and I have (as mentioned earlier) now got £4 PAYG on my Oyster Card and also a receipt for £4.00 in my expenses folder.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> My workload is massive but I only seem to be shifting it around at the moment.
> Getting lots of stuff to do then just chasing and chasing people to try and actually get it finished.
> 
> Oh well, day is halfway done nearly and I have (as mentioned earlier) now got £4 PAYG on my Oyster Card and also a receipt for £4.00 in my expenses folder.



Beard/no beard pics?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 7, 2009)

Have arranged with work to go in tomorrow, pick up some work and then work at home Friday. 

Feel quite relieved as I think I should be able to get myself in tomorrow for a few hours knowing I can rest on Friday.

I may have to use a stick though as my balance is a bit funny


----------



## Badgers (Jan 7, 2009)

Bugger, only arrived in the office about midday and already the drag has arrived. 

Loads to do but just having long conversations with people who told me last week to call back this week and this week to call back next week. No doubt next week they will tell me to call back the week after and the madness continues


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2009)

Morning draggers.... 

Arrived in the office now and feeling okay. 

Last drag day for me as I am working out of the office tomorrow which generally (always) means a later start, longer (on expenses) lunch and an early finish. Although this is offset by the fact that I have a loooong week next week with a fair amount of unpaid overtime. Oh well, the coffee is free and it saves on home electric bills


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 8, 2009)

Back in - a bit shaky and unsteady on my feet so won't be wandering round the office! - to a mountain of emails. 

Still - working at home tomorrow so shouldn't really complain


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2009)

But....but...... Complaining is fun?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

I was complaining about stuff to someone I don't know very well last night and the number of times I said 'You know what I mean, though?' was shocking.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I was complaining about stuff to someone I don't know very well last night and the number of times I said 'You know what I mean, though?' was shocking.



was shocking

or 

was 'like' shocking

?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> was shocking
> 
> or
> 
> ...



Like, _totally_ shockin', literally.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2009)

Innit ^ ^ ^ 

 

In other news I am hungry, and now have booked another meeting Friday so my early finish is gone


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 8, 2009)

Still no loos 

They're expecting the water to come back on some time next week. In the meantime, there's an arrangement that we can poo in a hotel nearby.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2009)

That is shitty isn't it? 

(ho ho ho)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

Badgers: How is that big 'personal' project going? Does it just tick along nicely in the background and we only get to hear about the Big Bits?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Still no loos
> 
> They're expecting the water to come back on some time next week. In the meantime, there's an arrangement that we can poo in a hotel nearby.



But pee in the bucket under your desk?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Badgers: How is that big 'personal' project going? Does it just tick along nicely in the background and we only get to hear about the Big Bits?



It is one of the few things going well actually, been running about like mad in the background but have now 'delegated' many of the tasks


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It is one of the few things going well actually, been running about like mad in the background but have now 'delegated' many of the tasks



Nice one  It's actually literally inspiring to hear about someone being successful at work doing good an ting while all around is redundancy and miserableness


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Nice one  It's actually literally inspiring to hear about someone being successful at work doing good an ting while all around is redundancy and miserableness



The thing that bothers me is that this is a small (big for one person) part of a larger struggling company. No matter how well it goes the company around it needs to keep going.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 8, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Still no loos
> 
> They're expecting the water to come back on some time next week. In the meantime, there's an arrangement that we can poo in a hotel nearby.



just in the reception area or are you allowed to use the toilets?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The thing that bothers me is that this is a small (big for one person) part of a larger struggling company. No matter how well it goes the company around it needs to keep going.



It's a worry. Be sure to document all your own Good Werks and make sure you're standing in the middle of the collapse with a load of glitter on your CV.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 8, 2009)

Just caught sight of myself in the toilet mirror. Dear god I look a state. Like some overgrown Billy Buntress!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

What are you wearing??!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 8, 2009)

Another day of madness today - working my arse off, which is a GOOD THING.  Got one health & safety assessment updated, have another one to do plus incorporated fire risk, and have to start preparing for three friggin staff appraisals, one of them next week.  Sales going well, am very happy so far with 2009 


erm, sorry for all the enthusiasm, draggers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> What are you wearing??!



A grey rather shapeless pinafore style dress over a black jumper with black leggings and boots.

It was the pinafore dress that did it - and that fact it is also stained with coffee from a slight hand/mouth co-ordination mistake this morning


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A grey rather shapeless pinafore style dress over a black jumper with black leggings and boots.
> 
> It was the pinafore dress that did it - and that fact it is also stained with coffee from a slight hand/mouth co-ordination mistake this morning



Isn't that more of a Mallory Towers look? Like the slightly plump* poorer girl that they are all _terribly _nice to as her father is only an accountant and a smidge nouveau? Can't go on the school trip skiing and wears her older sisters boater?





* I'm so so sorry


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Sales going well, am very happy so far with 2009



Me too, in four days I have brought in the same amount of business as I did in all of November and December. 

The issue we have is as fast a new company requests a contract another one goes out of business or contacts us claiming they can't pay 

It is annoying and just as things seemed to be getting better they are now sliding again.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Me too, in four days I have brought in the same amount of business as I did in all of November and December.
> 
> *The issue we have is as fast a new company requests a contract another one goes out of business or contacts us claiming they can't pay *
> 
> It is annoying and just as things seemed to be getting better they are now sliding again.



Yeh, there's an element of that with us too - but still, business is coming in thick and fast, and it's so much nicer than it was for the last few months of 2008!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, there's an element of that with us too - but still, business is coming in thick and fast, and it's so much nicer than it was for the last few months of 2008!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Isn't that more of a Mallory Towers look? Like the slightly plump* poorer girl that they are all _terribly _nice to as her father is only an accountant and a smidge nouveau? Can't go on the school trip skiing and wears her older sisters boater?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You seem to be describing my school days! Actually as I looked at myself it did remind me of my old headmistres who often used to stop me in the corridor and whisper sadly "Oh, QOG's, do tidy yourself up..."  

And don't worry - plump is being kind


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2009)

Right, fuck this uncertainty and crap....
I am off to stroll into the mire of SW18 and try to procure as cheap a lunch as possible.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 8, 2009)

i miss my cheapo hackney lunches - leo's in dalston is a fine establishment and cheap as well - west hampstead ain't the same


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i miss my cheapo hackney lunches - leo's in dalston is a fine establishment and cheap as well - west hampstead ain't the same



Which one is Leo's? I used to go to Sainsbury's for a sammich and bag o crisps for £1.39 or a £1.50 Turkish pancake but spend £2.30 on the sandwich lady here


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2009)

I got the following today: 

Thick sliced Hovis loaf 
400g of Pilgrim's Choice medium cheddar
2 400g bottles of Daddies ketchup 
400g of ham 
1 large Pieminster chicken & bacon pie 
Ragu bolognaise sauce 

£6.97  

The pie alone should have been £3.29 but it was reduced to 80p and tastes great. 
That should do a few days of lunches and more.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Which one is Leo's? I used to go to Sainsbury's for a sammich and bag o crisps for £1.39 or a £1.50 Turkish pancake but spend £2.30 on the sandwich lady here



it's on kingsland road, fairly close to the junction with shacklewell lane towards stoke newington from that junction


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 8, 2009)

Knackered now and my legs are starting to seize up 

Also someone, someone please stop me from eating so much - I am becoming, no in fact I am, a dumpling! And I'm seeing the dietician again in 2 weeks and she'll tell me off if I've put on weight. Which the rate I'm going I will have and then some


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it's on kingsland road, fairly close to the junction with shacklewell lane towards stoke newington from that junction


don't forget the other leo's on stokey high st. both establishments are prime purveyors of all manner of fried food treats. oh, and dalston leos was being refitted when we went by recently so they must be laying new lino and the like.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Knackered now and my legs are starting to seize up
> 
> Also someone, someone please stop me from eating so much - I am becoming, no in fact I am, a dumpling! And I'm seeing the dietician again in 2 weeks and she'll tell me off if I've put on weight. Which the rate I'm going I will have and then some



Does walking about stop you seizing up or is it just what happens when you're tired? Is it still freezing in there? 

I am actually literally  pretty confused and tearful about why my very important thread hasn't got any play today http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=275926 Should I have put it in General?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Does walking about stop you seizing up or is it just what happens when you're tired? Is it still freezing in there?
> 
> I am actually literally  pretty confused and tearful about why my very important thread hasn't got any play today http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=275926 Should I have put it in General?



(((5t3IIa))) - perhaps put it in General as you may get more response. Wish I could offer some help myself but don't have any advice to offer I'm afraid.

My legs tend to seize up a bit when I am tired - plus they get very jerky. I doubt the cold is helping as it is making us all tense up, however, the new boiler is arriving tomorrow - yipee! - and should be up and running by this time next week


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> however, the new boiler is arriving tomorrow - yipee! - and should be up and running by this time next week



Woop woop... 

We had endless heating issues but now the homestead is so warm. Makes a massive difference to how you feel


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((5t3IIa))) - perhaps put it in General as you may get more response. Wish I could offer some help myself but don't have any advice to offer I'm afraid.
> 
> My legs tend to seize up a bit when I am tired - plus they get very jerky. I doubt the cold is helping as it is making us all tense up, however, the new boiler is arriving tomorrow - yipee! - and should be up and running by this time next week



Oh thank god! It's been _weeks_!!! 

I get freezing fingers sitting by the 'cold wall' of my flat and I can just move to the warm sofa so goodness knows how you've stood hours of it at work


----------



## sojourner (Jan 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> the new boiler is arriving tomorrow - yipee! - and should be up and running by this time next week



The one in work?  About bloody time!  That should help you to feel a bit better Queeny 

As for me, I fucking hate preparing for appraisals.  It takes soooo long, mainly due to trying to carefully balance the yays and the nays.  I do pride myself on having a bit of a 'way' with these things though, so they actually achieve what they are meant to achieve, and the air is cleared all round. Happy staff are happy, fucked up staff need heads sorting


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> The one in work?  About bloody time!  That should help you to feel a bit better Queeny
> 
> As for me, I fucking hate preparing for appraisals.  It takes soooo long, mainly due to trying to carefully balance the yays and the nays.  I do pride myself on having a bit of a 'way' with these things though, so they actually achieve what they are meant to achieve, and the air is cleared all round. Happy staff are happy, fucked up staff need heads sorting



You're really on a roll aren't you Soj? Good for you!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You're really on a roll aren't you Soj? Good for you!



Yep, that nice long break did wonders for my enthusiasm - all guns blazing so far.    Can't believe it's only the first week back!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yep, that nice long break did wonders for my enthusiasm - all guns blazing so far.    Can't believe it's only the first week back!



Sometimes we don't realise how much we do need a holiday 

My temp gig is OK. Very quiet mostly and sometimes no-one from my team is in the office so I'm sat working (or not working ) in the middle of a busy office but all alone. Bit weird. For instance it was dead quiet everywhere on Monday and I didn't speak to anyone all day!

Worst thing is: it's just a temp job. In 2 weeks I will be moving on and all I get out of it is something else to mess up my CV formatting and no career progression or nuffink. I am just 'think of the money think of the money'. I'd much prefer to be preparing for an appraisal 

Not moaning, just sayin'


----------



## marty21 (Jan 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Woop woop...
> 
> We had endless heating issues but now the homestead is so warm. Makes a massive difference to how you feel



we had a super dooper boiler put in about 3 years ago at the homestead, the previous one was a creaking surly monster of a boiler, which sometimes just couldn't be arsed working until I had spoken nicely to it and gave it some martylove


----------



## sojourner (Jan 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


>


----------



## sojourner (Jan 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sometimes we don't realise how much we do need a holiday
> 
> My temp gig is OK. Very quiet mostly and sometimes no-one from my team is in the office so I'm sat working (or not working ) in the middle of a busy office but all alone. Bit weird. For instance it was dead quiet everywhere on Monday and I didn't speak to anyone all day!
> 
> ...




Yep

Well, it is a bugger it only being a temp job, but at least it was a bit of income, and even though formatting is a twat, it's one more job on the CV eh?  I take it you're already looking for something else?  And you've asked if there's any more mileage in the current job?

Oh, and this particular upcoming appraisal is a biggy - she's been performing steadily worse for ages now, despite me being very supportive and patient.  There's a LOT of issues to discuss!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

marty21 said:


> we had a super dooper boiler put in about 3 years ago at the homestead, the previous one was a creaking surly monster of a boiler, which sometimes just couldn't be arsed working until I had spoken nicely to it and gave it some martylove



I've got a boiler Q that isn't worth putting in suburban. Every couple of days I have to upscrew a panel to get to the pipes that attach to the boiler and twist a tap that does soemthing that means the dial on the boiler goes back round to 1 and the heat starts working properly again. According to my LL this is quite normal and just a quirk of my boiler  If the needle goes too near to 0 the whol apparatus starts squealing like a horror film


----------



## sojourner (Jan 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, there's an element of that with us too - but still, business is coming in thick and fast, and it's so much nicer than it was for the last few months of 2008!



Just to add betterness to this, I heard on Today that there's possibly gonna be a 35 mill package of funding for new start businesses in the North West - if this comes off, it will help us ENORMOUSLY


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yep
> 
> Well, it is a bugger it only being a temp job, but at least it was a bit of income, and even though formatting is a twat, it's one more job on the CV eh?  I take it you're already looking for something else?  And you've asked if there's any more mileage in the current job?
> 
> Oh, and this particular upcoming appraisal is a biggy - she's been performing steadily worse for ages now, despite me being very supportive and patient.  There's a LOT of issues to discuss!!



I am such a good worker. I mean - I am as good as I can be at my job when I've got one and I like to learn. I don't understand people who are late, rude and useless at all   How do their brains work that being surly and uncooperative at work makes sense?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am such a good worker. I mean - I am as good as I can be at my job when I've got one and I like to learn. I don't understand people who are late, rude and useless at all   How do their brains work that being surly and uncooperative at work makes sense?



I've never had a problem with any of my staff being rude, but lateness, sickness, and general incompetence feature highly with this one


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 8, 2009)

Loos are working again!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 8, 2009)

Right - got my work for tomorrow, filled in my sick form for yesterday (they must be as bored of reading "MS Fatigue" as I am off writing it ) and so I am outta here! 

Home and...well probably bed tbh as I am still knackered. However "Hustle" is on later and I do rather like Adrian Lester so that's worth staying awake for


----------



## sojourner (Jan 8, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Loos are working again!



Hurrah!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I've never had a problem with any of my staff being rude, but lateness, sickness, and general incompetence feature highly with this one



Oh ah - well 'surly' was just an example. Incompetence is a tricky one, as far as I can see, not being a manager. There was a good thread on here the other week about some poster being a bad manager because his colleagues face didn't fit but he was being a crap manager to boot.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Right - got my work for tomorrow, filled in my sick form for yesterday (they must be as bored of reading "MS Fatigue" as I am off writing it ) and so I am outta here!
> 
> Home and...well probably bed tbh as I am still knackered. However "Hustle" is on later and I do rather like Adrian Lester so that's worth staying awake for




Have a lovely evening!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2009)

Need to get home but working roughly an hour later than usual 
I do get to have an extra hour at home tomorrow morning though
Mixed on this


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Need to get home but working roughly an hour later than usual
> I do get to have an extra hour at home tomorrow morning though
> Mixed on this



Easy. You stay late tonight, in a subtly obvious manner and mention you'll be late in tomorrow. That's the way to do it.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> That's the way to do it.



Well, I will try and get tonight's stuff done in half hour. 
No office tomorrow as I have an off-site meeting, long lunch and then another meeting at 16:30 so not too bad really.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 8, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Well, I will try and get tonight's stuff done in half hour.




you can do it (duffy moon*)







*reference for posters of an older persuasion*


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2009)

PR people on the phone stealing my time as I type


----------



## Badgers (Jan 8, 2009)

Outta here


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2009)

Friday woop woop....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh god. Being bossless isn't good for my time-leeping. He's  not in today so I am on the interwebs at home at precisely the same time I usually leave for the station


----------



## Badgers (Jan 9, 2009)

Right, out of the door in ten minutes. 

Meeting with a French lady this morning so have my Concorde tie on as I felt this was more appropriate than the British Lions tie. Then off to meet a German chap this afternoon and could not find a fitting tie so have opted for the 'Illegitimi non carborundum' motif tie. 

Attention to detail is key in these times of globalisation


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 9, 2009)

Morning all! 

Working from home today so am still in my jim-jams  

Feeling a bit better as well which is good. Now if I could only find my i-pod things would be much better!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 9, 2009)

big client meeting at 2pm and for some reason i have dressed like a cocktail waitress. good stuff


----------



## marty21 (Jan 9, 2009)

lunch time approaching - i am currently not dressed like a cocktail waitress.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 9, 2009)

marty21 said:


> lunch time approaching - i am currently not dressed like a cocktail waitress.



Me neither. I am still in my jim jams and - pink spotty - dressing gown. But I have finished my work. Yipee!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 9, 2009)

Afternoon draggers - another stupid busy day for moi.  Am home now, and just about pooped 

How does a cocktail waitress dress?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 9, 2009)

Did you appraise, and appraise hard? I.e. did you make her cry?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 9, 2009)

5 mins - then it's holiday time again


----------



## sojourner (Jan 9, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Did you appraise, and appraise hard? I.e. did you make her cry?



Nah, that's next Friday.  Have to give her time to complete her part of it.  And I NEVER make people cry in appraisals thankyouverymuch


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 9, 2009)

well it seems that dressing like a prostitute at work is a GOOD thing. 2 million squids over the next two years! w00t - go DOLLY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 9, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> well it seems that dressing like a prostitute at work is a GOOD thing. 2 million squids over the next two years! w00t - go DOLLY!!!!!!!!!!!!





go dolly


----------



## Looby (Jan 9, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> well it seems that dressing like a prostitute at work is a GOOD thing. 2 million squids over the next two years! w00t - go DOLLY!!!!!!!!!!!!



You really shouldn't have sat on his face though. 

Well done dolly.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 9, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> You really shouldn't have sat on his face though.



they was chicks. but yeh, you're right, i shouldn't have


----------



## Badgers (Jan 10, 2009)

Well...... what a Friday for me!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 10, 2009)

did plenty of work on friday - clearing the decks and that - now made of massive win as I'm on holiday


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2009)

Arrived at work without a spring in my step 
Had 'the chat' with my MD and it seems that at some point today I will receive a 'letter' outlining what happens next

Just phoned some of my suppliers and clients and broke the news which is fun but I like them so better they hear it from me than a press statement or something.


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 12, 2009)

Monday morning 

However, I'm on holiday for two weeks from Wednesday!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Arrived at work without a spring in my step
> Had 'the chat' with my MD and it seems that at some point today I will receive a 'letter' outlining what happens next
> 
> Just phoned some of my suppliers and clients and broke the news which is fun but I like them so better they hear it from me than a press statement or something.



Wait wait: what's happened? Have we missed a bit? A 'letter' about the biz going bust or what?


I am applying for a job. Used to be a shift leader at Cafe Nero - what industry is that? I just put 'hospitality' but that doesn't sound right? I have a mental block about the whole experience so pls to halp me?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Wait wait: what's happened? Have we missed a bit? A 'letter' about the biz going bust or what?
> 
> 
> I am applying for a job. Used to be a shift leader at Cafe Nero - what industry is that? I just put 'hospitality' but that doesn't sound right? I have a mental block about the whole experience so pls to halp me?



Yeh Bajjy!!  What's going on chap? 

Err, dunno re Nero - catering maybe?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 12, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Yeh Bajjy!!  What's going on chap?
> 
> Err, dunno re Nero - catering maybe?



But it's sort of food retail more than catering innit?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Arrived at work without a spring in my step
> Had 'the chat' with my MD and it seems that at some point today I will receive a 'letter' outlining what happens next
> 
> Just phoned some of my suppliers and clients and broke the news which is fun but I like them so better they hear it from me than a press statement or something.



Noooo- Badgers, what is happening 



5t3IIa said:


> Wait wait: what's happened? Have we missed a bit? A 'letter' about the biz going bust or what?
> 
> 
> I am applying for a job. Used to be a shift leader at Cafe Nero - what industry is that? I just put 'hospitality' but that doesn't sound right? I have a mental block about the whole experience so pls to halp me?



Erm.. yeah, I think hospitality or catering sounds good 

Loads of work here - which is good as it will keep me busy. But still cold. However the boiler is being mended as I type. Huzzah!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2009)

Administration any day now, just waiting for the official line.... 

Catering and Hospitality Industry is probably the one to put I think?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 12, 2009)

Hospitality or catering just doesn't sound right, dunno why 

Badgers posted something about getting a call from a colleague yesterday on the 'I'm looking for a job' thread or whatever it's called. Another one bites the dust


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Administration any day now, just waiting for the official line....
> 
> Catering and Hospitality Industry is probably the one to put I think?



Shit. Sorry to hear that. Do they owe you money?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Administration any day now, just waiting for the official line....
> 
> Catering and Hospitality Industry is probably the one to put I think?



Very sorry to hear that matey  If soj and Qoths go too then the world will surely end :weeps:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Administration any day now, just waiting for the official line....
> 
> Catering and Hospitality Industry is probably the one to put I think?



Oh no - really sorry to hear that


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Shit. Sorry to hear that. Do they owe you money?



The details are not clear and there are many possible outcomes but it does seem that I am working out my last few days now. 

It is a complicated mess and not really sure how it will all work out for us here. Not a nice start to the week and feeling in limbo now, just waiting to get the official news in writing.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2009)

I am owed money but again it is complicated. 
Have some expenses that my MD will take care of I am sure. 
Some of my monies owed are for work that has not yet been paid for so will have to wait and see. 

Knowing the evil overlords I am looking at the minimum settlement for 1 year and 10.5 months of service which will be feck all. 
It just remains to see what can be worked out, salvaged or sorted out to keep us sweet.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 12, 2009)

You set for a decent redundancy package? You're over two years in the job aren't you? 

Got any ideas about anything else? They might be acting like there is a limbo as they write this bloody 'letter' but maybe you should get on the blower and get yourself onwards and upwards asap.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Got any ideas about anything else? They might be acting like there is a limbo as they write this bloody 'letter' but maybe you should get on the blower and get yourself onwards and upwards asap.



Should be no major issue, just want to know the score here first as it is possible that some of us will go it alone and we may get bankrolled. Just tidying up my affairs and gathering my thoughts as I only found out officially two hours ago.


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 12, 2009)

What a shit way to treat your employees. We're going to make an announcement later and it's serious, but this is not that announcement. This is the announcement to tell you about the announcement. Anyway, toodlepip!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> What a shit way to treat your employees. We're going to make an announcement later and it's serious, but this is not that announcement. This is the announcement to tell you about the announcement. Anyway, toodlepip!



It is shit but our set up is a bit more complicated.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 12, 2009)

Fucks sake Badgers - shit shit news.  But do I detect a glimmer of hope amongst all the shit?  Sending you the bestest most hopeful vibes from here mate


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Fucks sake Badgers - shit shit news.  But do I detect a glimmer of hope amongst all the shit?  Sending you the bestest most hopeful vibes from here mate



I have now phoned all my clients except a few and all of them have been totally understanding and no stress at all. I am pretty worn out now as there is only so much bad news that one man can receive/impart in one short day. 

Start of a new chapter soon, whatever that may be


----------



## sojourner (Jan 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have now phoned all my clients except a few and all of them have been totally understanding and no stress at all. I am pretty worn out now as there is only so much bad news that one man can receive/impart in one short day.
> 
> Start of a new chapter soon, whatever that may be



I don't often do this, but (((((((you)))))))

You do sound fairly positive though - which is great.  I'd be fucking gutted if it was me - I wouldn't even be able to _pretend_ to put a brave face on it.

Bestest of luck with however it pans out chuck


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I don't often do this, but (((((((you)))))))



Stop wubbing me up you 



sojourner said:


> You do sound fairly positive though - which is great.  I'd be fucking gutted if it was me - I wouldn't even be able to _pretend_ to put a brave face on it.



I am a bit pissed off but I have gone past that stage now. It has been in the post for a while and now at least I know I have to get my arse in gear and sort out my back up plans. 

Tonight is a write off involving red wine, a film and an early night. 
Tomorrow I plan to use my working day for CV updating and other horrors.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Stop wubbing me up you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was a hug!!!  

Well yeh, but - did you honestly think it was actually gonna happen so soon?  

Good plans for tonight.  And tomorrow!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Well yeh, but - did you honestly think it was actually gonna happen so soon?



I thought we were gonna make it for a couple more months but lost a ton of money due to other companies going bust and things escalated too quick to be saved. 

Oh well, I am off home now..... 
What are they gonna do, sack me?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I thought we were gonna make it for a couple more months but lost a ton of money due to other companies going bust and things escalated too quick to be saved.
> 
> Oh well, I am off home now.....
> What are they gonna do, sack me?



Ah

Well - yep!  Toodle-oo - hope you have a lovely evening with the wine and your missus


----------



## marty21 (Jan 12, 2009)

jeez, badgers, that's bad news, hope you get yourself sorted soon, we'll have a london meet up soon


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2009)

Sofa and PJs already sorted and helping loads. 

Monday mornings are always bleak but that was a nasty one. 

Still no clearer on the final date, package or anything else but the MD told us to just take it easy and would shout if he needed any help. Otherwise there is a CV clinic going on tomorrow and got a text from an old comrade who reckons I can get a few months temp from him so not too bad. My main concern is the increased loo-roll budget I now face and the fact I may now have to actually report to someone again. 

On the bright side I do like moaning about stuff so this is fueling the fire of angst


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 12, 2009)

I just cancelled my Easter weekend in NYC  Simply can't afford it anymore.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2009)

Hard to get motivated today for some reason. 
Oh well off for another day of fun and uncertainty.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hard to get motivated today for some reason.
> Oh well off for another day of fun and uncertainty.



Still no official word from The Man?

e2a: sorry - just noticed post time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I just cancelled my Easter weekend in NYC  Simply can't afford it anymore.







Badgers said:


> Hard to get motivated today for some reason.
> Oh well off for another day of fun and uncertainty.





Quiet here so far today. One of my colleagues is off with a cold and another seems to be on a diet of sausage roll, cornish parstries, crisps and cola. And that's just breakfast!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2009)

Just had the official letter 'warning of possible redundancies' placed in my hand. 
My MD looked like he was about to cry (if you knew him you would know how surprising this is) when he told us. 

Seems that those that have been 'selected' for redundancy will be informed on the 16/01/09
Once selected the lucky ones will be 'invited' to a consultation meeting on the 21/01/09 
The first round of redundancies for my team will take place on the 31/01/09 

Most of the rest of the office have already been told that they will be definitely be going on the 31/01/09


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh Badgers that's awful - I feel for you and your team  Can only hope/wish that things turn out okay for you in the long run


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2009)

I was a bit of a misery yesterday but today I am sporting a British stiff upper lip and helping colleagues out and organising stuff.  

Had a fairly strong offer of a non-permanent job already with a lower salary (although shorter hours and less stress) but would be able to live okay on the money and can start when I want. 

Things are not great but they are not bleak


----------



## Yetman (Jan 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> My main concern is the increased loo-roll budget I now face



Fuck me I hope you get something sorted soon mate, did you know most people only have enough loo roll to last for 2 months if they lost their job? Some poor sods would only last a month and they'd be forced to desperate measures (buying it from shops/stealing it from relatives houses etc).

Let me know if you get stuck brother, I have a decent stash which I'd be happy to share


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2009)

I may have to start using a rag on a stick at this rate!!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Had a fairly strong offer of a non-permanent job already with a lower salary (although shorter hours and less stress) but would be able to live okay on the money and can start when I want.
> 
> Things are not great but they are not bleak



Hey, now that sounds promising


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2009)

How is your January going Sojjy, still keeping busy?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 13, 2009)

Today has been a day of customers who are very nice but seem to need their hand holding.

One women has phoned me about 4 times over a decision - regarding postage of all things- that I really can't help her with while another keeps emailing me along the lines of "I've signed the forms so just need to send them back" followed 10 minutes later by "The forms are signed and I'm just going out to the post box to send them to you".

It's a bit wearing


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2009)

The drag is worse than ever this afternoon....
Forgot to go for lunch so have been staring at monitor since just gone 8am.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The drag is worse than ever this afternoon....
> Forgot to go for lunch so have been staring at monitor since just gone 8am.



You worked through lunch so leave at 4.30


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> How is your January going Sojjy, still keeping busy?



I didn't wanna say anything in case it pissed you off, but yeh - enquiries are flooding in, and I've had another 2 viewings today, with another 3 set up for this week.  Have also today rejigged my sales process, so will hopefully start closing like a maniac soon! I've negotiated a cracking marketing deal, and my finance girly has done us another ace deal on a new photocopier - everything seems to be going brilliantly so far (although I've probably just jinxed the fucking lot by saying that - nnnngghhhh)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2009)

I know just how you feel.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

Nnnnnnggggggggghh indeed! 

I just had a little chat with chappy here and hopefully there is an ongoing temp position here for when I finish in this dept on 22/1  Haven't had to properly wipe a smile off my face for ages


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I just had a little chat with chappy here and *hopefully there is an ongoing temp position here for when I finish in this dept on 22/*1  Haven't had to properly wipe a smile off my face for ages



hey hey - more good news!!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I know just how you feel.



 it's all go, innit?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You worked through lunch so leave at 4.30



I left early yesterday so promised a colleague he could cheek off early tonight. Have a 'dentist' appointment on Friday morning though so get a nice late start on Friday. 



sojourner said:


> I didn't wanna say anything in case it pissed you off, but yeh - enquiries are flooding in, and I've had another 2 viewings today, with another 3 set up for this week.  Have also today rejigged my sales process, so will hopefully start closing like a maniac soon! I've negotiated a cracking marketing deal, and my finance girly has done us another ace deal on a new photocopier - everything seems to be going brilliantly so far (although I've probably just jinxed the fucking lot by saying that - nnnngghhhh)



Nah, nothing is pissing me off right now. 
Tomorrow I am getting my arse in gear and finally doing the CV. 
Not a lot of work out there in our field Sojjy but I have a few options. 

Oddly some of my clients are starting to do really well right now. I think that the smaller companies are, just the bigger ones (larger overheads) that are struggling in the main.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 13, 2009)

When I was off unemployed for three weeks I accidentally had a 'grieving process'. For the first week I was getting massively pissed off with myself for not being able to get my arse in gear to apply for jobs, the Week 2 was all GO GO GO and I applied for zillions and got a temp gig, then the 3rd week I had a cold 

I think I needed the first week 'off' to decompress. Man, I hated that job and needed a holiday plus the general shock of the whole thing. Hope I'm not so weedy that I go into shock when I get made redundant but I do think it was something like that.

I expect we would all react differently. I did feel bloody invicible that 1st week though but was unable to do anything about it. Odd.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nah, nothing is pissing me off right now.
> Tomorrow I am getting my arse in gear and finally doing the CV.
> Not a lot of work out there in our field Sojjy but I have a few options.
> 
> Oddly some of my clients are starting to do really well right now. *I think that the smaller companies are, just the bigger ones (larger overheads) that are struggling in the main*.



Good, glad you're in a positive frame of mind!

I KNOW that's the case mate - and this is exactly what I desperately hoped might happen!  The larger companies just cannot afford the huge losses, whereas the smaller companies are much better fixed, with smaller everything, so there's a trickledown effect.  I'd fucking love Regus to go tits up   Don't think that'd happen though, with the arse-licking back-scratching deal they have with BT.  Still...I can hope


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I KNOW that's the case mate



Have you heard the Foxtons news yet?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Have you heard the Foxtons news yet?



Just read about it now. Oh dear. Oh dear oh dear oh dear


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Just read about it now. Oh dear. Oh dear oh dear oh dear





Finance rules breached
I have been hearing some rumours today saying that it is gonna happen quick


----------



## Badgers (Jan 13, 2009)

10 mins to go
Hopefully on the sofa by 18:30
Then hopefully in bed by 22:00


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## Epico (Jan 14, 2009)

There was a nice looking girl on the train this morning who looked _really_ familiar, but I just couldn't place where I knew her from. Wish I'd started a conversation now.  @ self.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2009)

Feel fucking spacey and shit today.  Sleep has been utterly CRAP for the last week or so, and the cumulative effect is now that I feel like a friggin zombie.  Am managing to get probably 3 hours max per night - can't get to sleep for ages, can't stay asleep, and fed-fucking-well-UP


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 14, 2009)

Full of cold and just about to go into an unscheduled staff meeting


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2009)

Office is fairly empty and fairly quite as those around me search empty job sites seeking work. 
Have to eat sarnies now though, might have one now and leave the other until 11:30.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2009)

Just over an hour to go till the commute commences


----------



## sojourner (Jan 14, 2009)

Had a no-show viewing this affy, which was shit but not unexpected (guy's a complete flake), but did manage to renew our deal with a client that gives us a nice 1k for old rope, basically, with another 1k deal lined up for the other two sites 

Planning super-biffter for bedtime and horlicks - might actually catch up on some kip tonight *crosses everything*


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Planning super-biffter for bedtime and horlicks - might actually catch up on some kip tonight *crosses everything*



I think that we will have half a bottle of red each and an early night too. Getting out of our pit was a struggle this morning and am feeling weary now.


----------



## zippypinhead (Jan 14, 2009)

I am glad I am being cared for by the community when I read these posts.

Free food, free accommodation, free pool and the company of like minded people at the MIND day centre. I can also go home anytime I want.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2009)

Not quite half an hour in and the drag is under way.... 

Half the office is out doing some work at another site. 
Half of the remaining staff are searching for jobs and discussing lunch plans.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 15, 2009)

Had a lovely day off yesterday seeing my brother-in-law graduate  Very proud of him.

Today, however, it is busines as usual with no milk, no heating, loads of stuff to catch up on from yesterday and the newbie eating crisps and playing on his iphone!


----------



## fractionMan (Jan 15, 2009)

work is hell


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2009)

Just cheered myself up by remembering that I have 0.5 days holiday carried over from 2008. 
Also I get 1.666666667 days per month for the year of 2009.
I have now completed 48.3870967741935% of January. 

This means I have got 0.806451613 days so far accrued I think. Plus the 0.5 days carried over from 2008 this leads me to believes that I have 1.306451613 to book off quickly before I am no longer employed. 

I am not bored.....


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 15, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> the newbie eating crisps



sack him now!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> sack him now!



Depends what crisps?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 15, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> sack him now!





Badgers said:


> Depends what crisps?



Monster Munch and McCoys I think. Plus two Gingsters Cheese and Onion pasties. And it's not even 11.00am. Now I can be a bit of a fat fucker myself when it comes to eating but that is quite a lot


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2009)

That is a bit porky for a pre-11am snack.
Any idea on what he is planning for lunch? 

I have one sarnie and £2.50 in the new money as today's food allocation. 
The sarnie contains cheese (medium cheddar), ham, and sweet onion chutney.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> That is a bit porky for a pre-11am snack.
> Any idea on what he is planning for lunch?
> 
> I have one sarnie and £2.50 in the new money as today's food allocation.
> The sarnie contains cheese (medium cheddar), ham, and sweet onion chutney.



Lunch at the monent is a quite frugle bowl of soup - however this is generally followed up in the afternoon by more crisps and another gingsters roll/pasty

Plus a couple of bottles of full fat fizzy pop.

With all the e-numbers he should be running round the office like a small terrier 

Tbh I am also jealous as having eaten my own weight in food over Christmas I am now back on the diet and in a week will have to go grovelling to the dietician who, understandably, will not be pleased with my progess. Or lack of it.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2009)

Lunchtime stroll soon...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 15, 2009)

Newbie is having a burger for lunch - and I spy a packet of kettle chips on his desk too  ... which I want. I want bad


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2009)

Have you done a calorie count for him?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Have you done a calorie count for him?



No - maybe I should! In the meantime I am keeping my low fat yoghurt well away from him, just in case


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am not bored.....






I found out that two of my fucking bastard lying tenants are planning to move out on me - gobshites.  That'd mean I'd be 4 offices down, JUST as I'm starting to rebuild occupancy again 

aaarrrghhhhhhh 

fucking cunts


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 15, 2009)

Done some work today, nothing too strenuous. Now time for a fag break.


----------



## Sadken (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh fuck I don't know anything about fucking insolvency and i want to cry because i'm going to be at uni till ten o clock listening to it.  I still haven't played fifa 09 and i bought it days and days ago!  Literally, the entire world and whatever god there is hates me and it's so unfair because i have so much love to give.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I found out that two of my fucking bastard lying tenants are planning to move out on me - gobshites.  That'd mean I'd be 4 offices down, JUST as I'm starting to rebuild occupancy again
> 
> aaarrrghhhhhhh
> 
> fucking cunts



This ^ ^ ^ 

This year I have had so many clients ignore my calls and emails then out of the blue tell me they have no money so are sorry they signed legally binding contracts. They were hoping things would 'pick up' and they could pay me for the work I have done.....


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This ^ ^ ^
> 
> This year I have had so many clients ignore my calls and emails then out of the blue tell me they have no money so are sorry they signed legally binding contracts. They were hoping things would 'pick up' and they could pay me for the work I have done.....



I'm still furious about it.  I have given them both proposals for discounts, though I think this is gonna be fruitless.  twats.  *sigh*  must plough on and try and not get too stressed about it.

nnnggghhhhh


----------



## prunus (Jan 15, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This ^ ^ ^
> 
> This year I have had so many clients ignore my calls and emails then out of the blue tell me they have no money so are sorry they signed legally binding contracts. They were hoping things would 'pick up' and they could pay me for the work I have done.....



This ^ ^ ^ too

Not been paid since October by one of my clients, and since August by another.  Things getting tight around here....


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 15, 2009)

ive basically just stopped going to work.  i think they were going to sack me anyway.

as you were...


----------



## sojourner (Jan 15, 2009)

tar1984 said:


> ive basically *just stopped going to work*.  i think they were going to sack me anyway.
> 
> as you were...



Now there's a great idea.  Slight downsides however


----------



## middle C (Jan 15, 2009)

have nothing to do for the whole week.
basically just browsing reviewing finished projects.
and the studio is so empty...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 15, 2009)

So things are good ALL OVER then? 

Painful stuff this and no mistake
Our staff are basically all on borrowed time so just sitting around job hunting


----------



## Looby (Jan 15, 2009)

Someone died at work today. 

I went out for a ciggie to wake myself up (not sleeping well) and there was an ambulance outside and then one of those rapid response cars turns up and races in the office. Turns out a really nice man who works on another floor had a heart attack. They took him to hospital but he was pronounced dead about 30 mins later. 

All his colleagues are in shock and really upset so the managers gave them 5 minutes to get themselves together before they had to get back on the phones.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> All his colleagues are in shock and really upset so the managers gave them 5 minutes to get themselves together before they had to get back on the phones.



Shitty.... 
Really shitty.... 

I have only had this happen once and that was in an office of 1200. Not that the numbers make a difference I guess but the larger the numbers the greater the chance of things happening.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2009)

Today will not drag
Today I am not working 
Sorting out wifeys packed lunch now, run her a bath and will pack her off to work at 07:15 

Recycling to do
Rubbish to take out 
Washing to do 
Shirts to iron 
Off to volunteer at charity shop 
CV to write up and people to call 
Flat to tidy, clean and hoover (well overdue) 
Money to bank for wifeys new shoe fund 

Then off to see the in-laws in the late afternoon for beers, tea and general talk of life. 

(sorry)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds like a lovely day you've got lined up there Badgers  I mean, there's a fair amount of housework but sometimes that is nice and relaxing.

Remember this bloke http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=213523 ? He died! I heard through an ex-colleague that he had a semi-minor operation and went home to recover and and few days later was found dead  Don't know cause of def but I think it was 'complications after surgery'.

Anwyay. Just thought I'd keep you up to date.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 16, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> Someone died at work today.
> 
> I went out for a ciggie to wake myself up (not sleeping well) and there was an ambulance outside and then one of those rapid response cars turns up and races in the office. Turns out a really nice man who works on another floor had a heart attack. They took him to hospital but he was pronounced dead about 30 mins later.
> 
> All his colleagues are in shock and really upset so the managers gave them 5 minutes to get themselves together before they had to get back on the phones.







5t3IIa said:


> Sounds like a lovely day you've got lined up there Badgers  I mean, there's a fair amount of housework but sometimes that is nice and relaxing.
> 
> Remember this bloke http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=213523 ? He died! I heard through an ex-colleague that he had a semi-minor operation and went home to recover and and few days later was found dead  Don't know cause of def but I think it was 'complications after surgery'.
> 
> Anwyay. Just thought I'd keep you up to date.





Quiet here - except for my tickly throated coughing fit. Newbie has made coffee though, and brought it to my desk. So he's not all bad


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Quiet here - except for my tickly throated coughing fit. Newbie has made coffee though, and brought it to my desk. So he's not all bad



Ask for one of this pasties and watch his face go  as he considers it


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ask for one of this pasties and watch his face go  as he considers it



He does have a bursting at the seams Sainsburys bag on his desk


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Sounds like a lovely day you've got lined up there Badgers  I mean, there's a fair amount of housework but sometimes that is nice and relaxing.



I am chilling till 1pm I decided 

Should make the most of this day but I reckon I can break the back of it in two hours so all good. 

I just touched a flying pigeon so my day is complete


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am chilling till 1pm I decided
> 
> Should make the most of this day but I reckon I can break the back of it in two hours so all good.
> 
> I just *touched a flying pigeon *so my day is complete



What?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2009)

Walking home down Brixton Rd I cut across that little park opposite Jamm. 
There was a load of pigeons and some kid ran at them making them all fly right at me. 
I reached up and brushed the underside of one as he flew over. 

I have not yet washed my hand


----------



## sojourner (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd wash that hand pronto B - they carry the plague don't they? 

Today I have little to no motivation.  I think I might have burned myself out with all the recent frenetic activity


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2009)

My immune system is fookin nails Sojjy. 
These encounters only toughen me up for the coming plague.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2009)

I have had my 'Back to Babylon' tag line for so long now it is time for a change. 
What to choose though?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 16, 2009)

> My immune system is fookin nails Sojjy.
> These encounters only toughen me up for the coming plague.



lick your hand to get the full benefits


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have had my 'Back to Babylon' tag line for so long now it is time for a change.
> 
> What to choose though?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> lick your hand to get the full benefits



Not licked but I have rubbed in my new beard. 
I reckon this will mingle with the egg, toast crumbs and dribbles of lager to form what may be a new species. 

Watch this thread for updates


----------



## Sadken (Jan 16, 2009)

There's a real prospect that I might run out of the door, jump in the air and click my heels when it gets round to pushing off time.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


>



_Babylon was a city-state of ancient Mesopotamia (which was sometimes considered an Empire) , the remains of which can be found in present-day Al Hillah, Babil Province, Iraq, about 85 kilometers (55 mi) south of Baghdad._

I feel like a fraud as I have never actually been to ancient Mesopotamia (or have I?) so claiming to be heading back there just means people will trust me less.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2009)

Sadken said:


> There's a real prospect that I might run out of the door, jump in the air and click my heels when it gets round to pushing off time.



Film it
Put it on youtube
Post the link in this thread


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 16, 2009)

The newbie has just gifted me a great view of his arse crack as he was bending down at the printer. It has quite cheered up my day


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The newbie has just gifted me a great view of his arse crack as he was bending down at the printer. It has quite cheered up my day



Film it
Put it on youtube
Post the link in this thread


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2009)

More good company news.... 



> Shares have been suspended pending clarification of the company's financial position and strategic options.



There was me saying that it was likely I would be working till the end of February. Damn my Badger eyes for speaking too soon again....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 16, 2009)

What you doing working? It's your day off!

Got no idea how I'm going to get through the next 3 hours


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Film it
> Put it on youtube
> Post the link in this thread



Tempting...

I am finding it hard going today - despire arse crack distraction - I'm not feeling too good and am obviously tired as I am jerking about like Jack Douglas on speed  Plus my shoulders are so tense they feel like they are parrel with the top of my head.

Maybe a cup of tea will help


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> What you doing working? It's your day off!
> 
> Got no idea how I'm going to get through the next 3 hours



Never have days off babes.... 
Get work calls on Sundays and stuff.... 

Although not for long by the look of things


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> More good company news....
> 
> 
> 
> There was me saying that it was likely I would be working till the end of February. Damn my Badger eyes for speaking too soon again....



Bums


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2009)

Fuck it.... 

I was kinda hoping to be able to job search while getting paid for a bit. 
Now I have to work out if I an gonna get paid at all.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Never have days off babes....
> Get work calls on Sundays and stuff....
> 
> Although not for long by the look of things


 


Badgers said:


> Fuck it....
> 
> I was kinda hoping to be able to job search while getting paid for a bit.
> Now I have to work out if I an gonna get paid at all.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 16, 2009)

Ah bollocks Bajjy   My week is turning to shit as well.  3 deals I hoped to close have shit out on me, one is becoming ever more complicated, and i'm fed fucking well up

might start looking for jobs again


----------



## sojourner (Jan 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Now I have to work out if I an gonna get paid at all.



Don't forget, if they can't give you redundancy, you can claim it from the govt (albeit capped - better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick)


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


>



I know babes.... 

Part of me would rather it was all done than hang in limbo. 
I am owed a LOT of money from the firm but no chance of seeing this. 

However I remain a chipper fellow and am almost relishing living by my wits for a bit.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Don't forget, if they can't give you redundancy, you can claim it from the govt (albeit capped - better than a poke in the eye with a sharp stick)



Who would be holding the stick? 
I need to know these things before making a decision


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> might start looking for jobs again



Dare I suggest that we finally do what we have been discussing over PM for months now? 

www.bajjyandsojjy.com


----------



## sojourner (Jan 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Who would be holding the stick?
> I need to know these things before making a decision



I'd put myself forward for it, but I wouldn't be able to find a stick long enough to reach darn sarf I'm afraid


----------



## sojourner (Jan 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Dare I suggest that we finally do what we have been discussing over PM for months now?
> 
> www.bajjyandsojjy.com



hehe 

we could become Business Consultants!

Client:  So, do you think you could save my business?

B&S: Nah mate, it's fucked, down the pan, bollocksed - but did you know you can get redundancy pay from the govt?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2009)

This time next year Sojjy....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> However I remain a chipper fellow and am almost relishing living by my wits for a bit.


You always do


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2009)

My only fear is that my days stop dragging and this thread slips away into obscurity.....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2009)

Right, must be good now...
Chores neglected but have to take washing out of machine, pack a bag and get my arse to Kent.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Right, must be good now...
> Chores neglected but have to take washing out of machine, pack a bag and get my arse to Kent.



Go on then!


I have just had a quick lie down on my brandnewsecondhand couch - just for 5 mins, just to errr, test it hasn't gone downhill at all since my last test lie down


----------



## softybabe (Jan 16, 2009)

I usually want the day to slow down so I can catch up with my case work but....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.....this day is ****ing dragging...oh lordy


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Go on then!



Done, dusted and outta here for now.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2009)

Posting on a Saturday is a sin but....

Company officially borked yesterday afternoon so I am now employed by an administrator. Have no idea when it will all finally come to an end but heading in Monday to sit around answering the phone and doing little else. 

Not sure how this will affect the drag factor as yet?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2009)

Rain increases Monday morning motivation FACT


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 19, 2009)

woke at 5am, can't sleep. so today is going to REALLY hurt


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2009)

So far so boring 
Colleagues are arguing with people about the cancellation of their gym memberships 
No word from the administrators or the evil empire (parent company) who are made of massive fail 

Is it too early to go on lunch?


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm at home today - waiting for someone to come and finish off some work in my bathroom


----------



## Zorra (Jan 19, 2009)

Trying to finish my end of year reports without any of the necessary information because nobody else has bothered to do anything


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> So far so boring
> Colleagues are arguing with people about the cancellation of their gym memberships
> No word from the administrators or the evil empire (parent company) who are made of massive fail
> 
> *Is it too early to go on lunch*?



No - in fact I think your deserve an early and long lunch 

Still cold here - we are assured that the boiler will be working....tomorrow. Or maybe the day after 

Newbie has just finished his first bag of crisps of the day - Quavers - or at least his first bag of crisps of the working day. I wouldn't like to say how many he may have had on the journey in!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No - in fact I think your deserve an early and long lunch
> 
> Still cold here - we are assured that the boiler will be working....tomorrow. Or maybe the day after
> 
> Newbie has just finished his first bag of crisps of the day - Quavers - or at least his first bag of crisps of the working day. I wouldn't like to say how many he may have had on the journey in!



Is newbie a spotty little oik or does he look well on all that junk? 

Badgers: what a weird situation. The gym membership thing made me .


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2009)

Drums fingers on desk 
Looks around office 
Counts 12 desks of which 2 are occupied 
Chews fingernail


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2009)

So what's happening next? Presumebly The Annoucement is still imminent?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, I reckon we will know something today.
Not so nice being in limbo like this but I remain optimistic regardless. 

Might go for another smoke break now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is newbie a spotty little oik or does he look well on all that junk?
> 
> Badgers: what a weird situation. The gym membership thing made me .



He looks a bit like a much less better looking Sylar from "Heroes". Remarkably unspotty but getting a bit of a paunch - which I am quite used to at my age but he is in his early twenties 

Just spent 15 minutes having to restart my computer because it's shit basically


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2009)

Newbie is quite a fascinating fella isn't he? 

Still nothing happening here apart from clandestine conference calls, battles between senior people, no word from administrators and wondering why I am sitting here.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2009)




----------



## Moggy (Jan 19, 2009)

Fancy a game? 

Hope the blue monday clears up geezer


----------



## marty21 (Jan 19, 2009)

afternoon dragsters  

back from my week away, back to work tomorrow, won't have another week off until May  but a few long weekends probably before that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 19, 2009)

Hope none of you London based draggers got caught out in the rain - it was sheeting it down here in W1 

I am feeling a bit weary now. I may try and perk myself up with some tea


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2009)

Got drizzled on during the commute in but seems to have abated in SW18 now. 
Still a bit grim out but seems like (according to metcheck) we will be alright later and tomorrow.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hope none of you London based draggers got caught out in the rain - it was sheeting it down here in W1
> 
> I am feeling a bit weary now. I may try and perk myself up with some tea



It got really dark in WC2 earlier then rained. I think if the clouds continue to be as low and dense as that but get a bit lighter-coloured it will snoe!

Wasn't last night mad? It was bare snuggly and warm inside with wild wind and rain wipping about


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2009)

Fuck this, I am gonna chip off in an hour(ish) if nobody kicks off too much. 
So tired and so bored of doing nothing aside from waiting for more news.
What are they going to do, sack me?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 19, 2009)

Don't blame you Bajjy


I would just like to make one thing clear today - I am just about ready to buy a gun and kill all the ill-mannered cunts in this world.  All of them, in the face.  Twice.  It really doesn't hurt, if you've actually ASKED FOR THE FUCKING INFORMATION IN THE FIRST PLACE, to reply with a modicum of politeness.

*sigh*


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 19, 2009)

Dull dull dull dull dull dull dul - not many people in today.

Had one staff member in tears over 'personal stuff', three just not turned up cos their 'sick', the one's that are here don't seem too interested and that includes me - what a fucking boring day.

..and to top it all I've got to stick around longer as I'm meeting someone a bit later near work (although that's not their fault!)


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, I have been pretty good today by starting 30mins early and not going out for lunch (too lazy and cold out) so have 1.5 hours in the bag already. Have had treble the usual smoke break quota though and done about 15mins of actual work


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 19, 2009)

We have had no post yet - where the fuck can it be 

But in the plus side the heating may, I repeat, may be turned on this afternoon!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> But in the plus side the heating may, I repeat, may be turned on this afternoon!



How long has it been now 

That is pretty shitty for you guys!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> How long has it been now
> 
> That is pretty shitty for you guys!!



4th December the boiler broke down - I've almost forgotten what it is like to have central heating and not just the little fan heaters.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 4th December the boiler broke down - I've almost forgotten what it is like to have central heating and not just the little fan heaters.



Is it on now?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is it on now?!



No - I fear the management were just teasing us  

And given the rather archaic nature of our firm I imagine they are still throwing coal and wood into it !


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No - I fear the management were just teasing us
> 
> And given the rather archaic nature of our firm I imagine they are still throwing coal and wood into it !



Holding a match under a radiator and going  at each other?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2009)

Administrator is heading in here tomorrow it seems. 
Luckily my expenses (not loads but it all counts) were sorted out from petty cash today so that helps. 

Think I am gonna slope off at 4pm to rush through the commute and get myself lazing on the sofa. Quick pasta dinner and a couple of episodes of something followed by a very early night. Have a pile of chores to do round the pigsty (flat) but that can wait for another night.


----------



## Yetman (Jan 19, 2009)

I've just bought a £3 bag of pick n mix for some silly reason. I'm sitting here feeling sick and STILL eaing them. Fuck. I'm such a twat. Spork please


----------



## sojourner (Jan 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> No - I fear the management were just teasing us
> 
> And given the rather archaic nature of our firm I imagine they are still throwing coal and wood into it !



Have they sorted the asbestos thing out yet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Have they sorted the asbestos thing out yet?



Yes - that is all done apart from the boiler room door frame which apparently can't be removed. So we have been told not to scratch it or lick it


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 19, 2009)

But are you WARM?!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yes - that is all done apart from the boiler room door frame which apparently can't be removed. *So we have been told not to scratch it or lick it*


----------



## Badgers (Jan 19, 2009)

PJs
Sofa 
Sorry


----------



## sojourner (Jan 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> PJs
> Sofa
> Sorry



  no need to apologise to me - i'm at home in comfies, have wine, and spliff 

and breeaaathe


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2009)

Yawn, up at 05:30 again
Don't need to be in the office till 09:00
Takes me 45-60mins to get there so could have slept for another 90mins

Oh well, it will be interesting again today as I attempt to find out what the hell is happening with administrators, redundancy, salary and other associated fun things. Both of my little team of 2 are off having interviews today and I doubt they will return (I would not) at all today so just me fielding the calls from people.

Tonight I need to start sorting out my to-do list and getting myself organised as self-preservation is kicking in now.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2009)

yuk! is that the time?


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 20, 2009)

don't you just love coming in after a day off to a shit load of emails and countless other crap to wade through


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> don't you just love coming in after a day off to a shit load of emails and countless other crap to wade through



yes, and i've been off for a week and a bit


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, just passed my bank details to my MD who is paying my salary today out of his own pocket. 
That is a weight off my mind and although I am well out of pocket I can exist now until 26/02/09 as things become clearer. 
Good timing that the annual two month 'council tax break' has just arrived too. 

Seems that I am going to work with another company in Richmond for a while which will pay me a commission only set up for the time being. Not ideal but better to be busy with the potential to earn money than sitting at home and wading through the mire of recruitment companies again. Increases my monthly travel costs by about £26.00 but this is manageable and can be offset by missing a night in the pub.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 20, 2009)

*Drum roll****** WE HAVE HEAT. Finally after 6 or 7 weeks the boiler is working and I am happy to report it is like a sauna in her.

I may even run round in just my undies to illustrate the point


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Seems that I am going to work with another company in Richmond for a while which will pay me a commission only set up for the time being. Not ideal but better to be busy with the potential to earn money than sitting at home and wading through the mire of recruitment companies again.



Good of your boss to pay you out of his own pocket.  When are you starting work with the other company?



QueenOfGoths said:


> *Drum roll****** WE HAVE HEAT. Finally after 6 or 7 weeks the boiler is working and I am happy to report it is like a sauna in her.
> 
> I may even run round in just my undies to illustrate the point


*picks self up off floor*

about friggin time!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Good of your boss to pay you out of his own pocket.



He has been a star about this whole thing. 
Such a weight off my mind to at least have some breathing space. 



sojourner said:


> When are you starting work with the other company?



Could be tomorrow. 
Could be next week. 

Not totally sure yet.
As things are in the hand of the administrators we have to toe the official line.


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 20, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *Drum roll****** WE HAVE HEAT. Finally after 6 or 7 weeks the boiler is working and I am happy to report it is like a sauna in her.
> 
> I may even run round in just my undies to illustrate the point



Lucky you - my office is freezing - the amount of years we've had this building and they still can't get the fucking tempreture right


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2009)

Keep getting calls from companies like 'Acme Projects' asking me if they can book stuff with us. 
Then when I ask for some contact details they hang up on me. 

Ha ha ha ha....


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *Drum roll****** WE HAVE HEAT. Finally after 6 or 7 weeks the boiler is working and I am happy to report it is like a sauna in her.
> 
> I may even run round in just my undies to illustrate the point





oh and picture or stfu


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Keep getting calls from companies like 'Acme Projects' asking me if they can book stuff with us.
> Then when I ask for some contact details they hang up on me.
> 
> Ha ha ha ha....



 Fuckers!

I am feeling a bit dizzy and nauseaous now - another MS side effect I think - not enough to go home but enough to make me feel uncomfortable. I may plead feebleness and send someone off to make a cup of tea for me.

At least we have post today so I will have some work to do and take home for tomorrow.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Keep getting calls from companies like 'Acme Projects' asking me if they can book stuff with us.
> Then when I ask for some contact details they hang up on me.
> 
> Ha ha ha ha....



What's that about then?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> What's that about then?



Vultures (competitors and press) digging for dirt on the company.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Vultures (competitors and press) digging for dirt on the company.



Ahhh got ya

nice 



well, i think i might have an early lunch - am friggin starvin and have to drive to Macc this affy


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2009)

Gonna go for the later lunch option myself. 
Think I have to stay the distance today (despite having nothing to do) so need a short afternoon.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 20, 2009)

^ that's my plan... but I'm so hungry it's not funny, and I have one rollies worth of baccy left


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fuckers!
> 
> I am feeling a bit dizzy and nauseaous now - another MS side effect I think - not enough to go home but enough to make me feel uncomfortable. I may plead feebleness and send someone off to make a cup of tea for me.
> 
> At least we have post today so I will have some work to do and take home for tomorrow.



 You must get that newbie trained in tea-making. Is it a young newbie? Perhaps lay on a bit of 'dealing with raspberries' guilt and tickle his PC Paranoia bone


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh well, those beans on toast didn't take long to scoff.  Spose I'd best get me arse in gear and get on the road then


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2009)

More calls coming in. 

Him: My colleagues company would like to book your services.
Me: Can I ask the name of the company and your direct line so a colleague can call you back. 
Him: I am not sure 
Me: Call me back when you remember as I am busy dealing with genuine enquiries 
Him: I will call you back 
Me: Have a good day


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> More calls coming in.
> 
> Him: My colleagues company would like to book your services.
> Me: Can I ask the name of the company and your direct line so a colleague can call you back.
> ...



Are you dealing with any genuine enquiries? 

So your company's collapse will be on the actual news then?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Are you dealing with any genuine enquiries?



Some, but very few... 



5t3IIa said:


> So your company's collapse will be on the actual news then?



Made a few national publications 
The administration is now public and posted on the holding companies website 

Issue is that there are several companies under the one companies umbrella and all have to be administrated individually so officially we (as a subsidiary) are still trading but I know different and am not doing anything as a result.


----------



## middle C (Jan 20, 2009)

there's absolutely nothing to do.
with budget cuts, it's gonna be pretty quiet this year.
unsure if it's a bad or good thing...


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2009)

Right then.

Off to town for a beard trim
Then a mooch round Sainsbury's to see if I can get some burger buns or (fnarr/pwhoar) baps for tonight's dinner 
Have some nice looking soup in my drawer for lunch today containing Broccoli and Melton Mowbray Stilton 
Not shaping up too bad for a Tuesday lunch


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2009)

I am getting in a panic about work  This gig finishes on Friday and agency haven't found me anything else yet. I've been emailing regularly and they replied that they're 'working on it'. Emailed today to drop my rate by a pound an hour as I _really_ don't want to have any days off at all between gigs.

Feel a bit sick really. Anyone need admin temps in zones 1-2? Serious business.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2009)

back from lunch, complaining lady was sitting next to me today, she didn't make any calls complaining to people about stuff - she must be happy  i am happy for her too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 20, 2009)

Tired now and have just spent 5 minutes trying to extract a hair from my eye which now means that a comination of redness and smeared eye liner makes my eye looks like someone has punched it - but on the plus side I do  have a nice cup of tea


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am getting in a panic about work  This gig finishes on Friday and agency haven't found me anything else yet. I've been emailing regularly and they replied that they're 'working on it'. Emailed today to drop my rate by a pound an hour as I _really_ don't want to have any days off at all between gigs.
> 
> Feel a bit sick really. Anyone need admin temps in zones 1-2? Serious business.



 

I am getting bombarded by agencies right now with people to place. Sadly I have to tell them that we will not only not need staff but will also never need staff again!! 

Hope you find something 5t3IIa as it seems really tough out there right now for most people. Just keep plugging away is all I can say and guess all anyone can say!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am getting bombarded by agencies right now with people to place. Sadly I have to tell them that we will not only not need staff but will also never need staff again!!
> 
> Hope you find something 5t3IIa as it seems really tough out there right now for most people. Just keep plugging away is all I can say and guess all anyone can say!!



Cheers man 

I shall keep on keeping on


----------



## g force (Jan 20, 2009)

middle C said:


> there's absolutely nothing to do.
> with budget cuts, it's gonna be pretty quiet this year.
> unsure if it's a bad or good thing...



I wish that were true for me  We're just at half year and I had got approx £29k in my budget for the next 6 months to work with, I now have...£11k but still expected to get good results.

I don't mind as it makes it more of a challenge and requires some creativity but they're still taking all the sales teams on a jolly to Nice in June for 3 days


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2009)

Soup was nice
Not outstanding but acceptable for 61p 

Now what to do for the next 2.5 hours of my wasting life? 
I guess I could read U75 and then try to leave as early as possible?


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Now what to do for the next 2.5 hours of my wasting life?
> I guess I could read U75 and then try to leave as early as possible?



That is just what I'm doing  but for just the next 40 minutes. had a busy day today as well.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2009)

Starting to get sleepy now. 
Shoes are off and bag is already packed. 
Time is moving slower than a thread about Pirates.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2009)

Drove all the way over to Macc, only for the first viewing to cancel on me.  Am now awaiting the second viewing - but if I leave here later than 4, it'll take me at least 2 hours to get home   Watch the cunts leave it til 4.30 and then tell me they're not coming

I shall fucking EXPLODE if that happens


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Drove all the way over to Macc, only for the first viewing to cancel on me.  Am now awaiting the second viewing - but if I leave here later than 4, it'll take me at least 2 hours to get home   Watch the cunts leave it til 4.30 and then tell me they're not coming
> 
> I shall fucking EXPLODE if that happens



Ring them now and find out? Don't put yourself through the rush hour soj


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Ring them now and find out? Don't put yourself through the rush hour soj



already rang them.  they said they'd be on time.  then they rang and said they'd be late.  so now i'm waiting

not really tense, no. honest.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2009)

I remember a client asking to view a property on a Sunday.
Insisting that they really wanted this property but could not do any other day. 
I got suited up at 10:00 on a Sunday morning, travelled from Euston to Victoria and walked about 25 minutes to the property. 
Then waited for them for 15mins past the appointment time before they rung to say their plans had changed.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I remember a client asking to view a property on a Sunday.
> Insisting that they really wanted this property but could not do any other day.
> I got suited up at 10:00 on a Sunday morning, travelled from Euston to Victoria and walked about 25 minutes to the property.
> Then waited for them for 15mins past the appointment time before they rung to say their plans had changed.



I had one just before xmas who insisted he could only view on xmas eve.

I told him no one was available, and hey presto, he viewed last Tuesday


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2009)

The tricky thing is when someone confirms an appointment but then does not return yours calls YOU risk being the evil one, leaving him/her/them standing on the doorstep.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2009)

Less than an hour to go now. 
I was the only one of my small team in today and one arrived at midday. 
Do you think this is grounds for me to leave the office now or should I stay? 

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2009)

What will today bring in the world of pain that is my office? 

Guess it will bring boredom and uncertainty.
Otherwise it might finally see the arrival of the administrators and a VERY early finish.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2009)

jeez badgers, bad times


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2009)

I know, but honestly I (just like moaning) am not to worried and seem to have enough back up plans. 
It is just boring/annoying not knowing what will happen and when. 

Interestingly there is a fair bit of 'stuff' that is missing from the office today.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 21, 2009)

Still nothing from agency! I am going to call them now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Still nothing from agency! I am going to call them now



Yeah - sort them out!

Working at home today - watching a woman on telly with the most outrageous eye make up on. She must spend a fortune on eyeliner!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2009)

A colleague had three agency meetings yesterday and he came back apathetic at best  

Good luck 5t3IIa (fingers crossed)


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I know, but honestly I (just like moaning) am not to worried and seem to have enough back up plans.
> It is just boring/annoying not knowing what will happen and when.
> 
> Interestingly there is a fair bit of 'stuff' that is missing from the office today.
> The stationary cupboard is bare today



make sure the toilet roll is bare too 

i missed the train this morning, so had to get a bus to finsbury park, 2 stops from the station, people were getting on the bus, it's a 10 minute walk you lazy fucks! plus the 106 isn't that reliable so they could wait more than 10 minutes for a bus, and although there are other buses on that route, it's 10 fucking minutes, i smiled when the bus driver didn't let them on this morning as the bus was full - walk you fuckers...   

clearly if you are elderly or have mobility issues I do not mind you boarding


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Still nothing from agency! I am going to call them now



good luck with it mate, I've noticed that there seems to be less housing jobs at the moment, I'm not getting many emails from the various agencies I'm registered with, a year ago I could have got a job in a day


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> make sure the toilet roll is bare too







marty21 said:


> good luck with it mate, I've noticed that there seems to be less housing jobs at the moment, I'm not getting many emails from the various agencies I'm registered with, a year ago I could have got a job in a day



This is pretty clear to me too ^ ^ 

A huge number of private sector property companies are already gone, already trading insolvent or at best running on the minimum number of staff possible. Many are offering 'commission only' roles to staff as they know people are desperate. 

A number of the housing association groups are merging and although they have tenants these tenants still need big deposits even when buying only a % of the property.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 21, 2009)

Both my contacts are busy but someone said she'd email them both to say I'm available on Monday. THEY KNOW THAT ALREADY OR THEY BLOODY SHOULD!

Am frantically (but measuredly) signing up to more agencies, recommended by my colleague so hopefully will get a sniff or something or it's back down the dole office on Monday! I might cry now!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This is pretty clear to me too ^ ^
> 
> A huge number of private sector property companies are already gone, already trading insolvent or at best running on the minimum number of staff possible. Many are offering 'commission only' roles to staff as they know people are desperate.
> 
> A number of the housing association groups are merging and although they have tenants these tenants still need big deposits even when buying only a % of the property.



housing association mergers have been happening for a few years, I was involved in one 2 years ago, another big association i worked for has swallowed up several smaller associations - although i did read recently that they are having financial problems


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2009)

Just been told to go home if I want....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just been told to go home if I want....



Golly. Havea  good day and don't get dispirited matey


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just been told to go home if I want....





Oh mate, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, it is not actually goodbye yet. 
It is more 'there is nothing to do, so go home if you want' which is better I guess.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Well, it is not actually goodbye yet.
> It is more 'there is nothing to do, so go home if you want' which is better I guess.



make the most of it bajjy - go and put your feet up


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2009)

Think I will at lunchtime Sojjy... 

1.5 hours of writing personal stuff up that I need to do here in the office 
13:00 grab lunch with the MD and anyone else who is up for a 'solidarity pint' in these tough times 
15:00 home to do a mix of chores and start doing something for dinner

Not a bad plan


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just been told to go home if I want....



you seem to have some alternate plans as they seem pretty fucked your lot tbh, I'd get yourself sorted and basically fuck em (your current firm) and nick anything that isn't nailed down (and make attempts to nick that as well)


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2009)

I am gone people... 
Heading to town to pick up potatoes and spinach then winding my way to the old homestead


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am gone people...
> Heading to town to pick up potatoes and spinach then winding my way to the old homestead



Have a good afternoon Badgers.

I have cleaned the bathroom, done 30mins on the WiiFit and ignored a knock at the door  Mr. QofG's locked the door this morning and my keys are somewhere in my bag upstairs and I was in the kitchen and...it's a pathetic excuse isn't it.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2009)

got some reduced sarnies at waitrose, chicken and sweetcorn, and ham and mustard for a bout £3 the pair


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2009)

Popped to shop and now on the sofa taking 'stock' of the chores piled up around me. Anyone else put off their home chores until it gets to the point where you don't know where to start? 

Oh well, having a beer and considering a starting point. Do you think that I should right a to-list (possibly in Excel) with priority of chored ranked from 1-10 and then estimate the amount of time each chore will require? I could put a Pivot Table in too and possibly some bar charts or something?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 21, 2009)

I think you should


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2009)

The classic procrastination!! 

Fuck it, the spreadsheet will be done in a bit. 
Gonna put on the washing first and look around the (pigsty) flat trying to work it all out.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Anyone else put off their home chores until it gets to the point where you don't know where to start?



Nah, but as I only do the basics anyway, I just razz through them

One of these days I AM gonna wash down the walls/clean skirting boards/radiators/doors blah blah though.  Just seems so soul-destroying though.  Far better to simply not look too closely at said items


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> One of these days I AM gonna wash down the walls/clean skirting boards/radiators/doors blah blah though.  Just seems so soul-destroying though.  Far better to simply not look too closely at said items



This ^ ^ ^


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Nah, but as I only do the basics anyway, I just razz through them
> 
> One of these days I AM gonna wash down the walls/clean skirting boards/radiators/doors blah blah though.  Just seems so soul-destroying though.  Far better to simply not look too closely at said items



basics only ftw


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2009)

yay - approval of slovenly ways


----------



## baldrick (Jan 21, 2009)

ugh, want to go home.  i have someone coming to see me at 4:30 and i want to leave at 5.  what's the bet that they're gonna be late?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2009)

I have moved some more stuff about a bit and opened my third (at 16:21 no less) can of ale. 

Win


----------



## sojourner (Jan 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> ugh, want to go home.  i have someone coming to see me at 4:30 and i want to leave at 5.  *what's the bet that they're gonna be late?*



guaranfuckinteed mate


----------



## Badgers (Jan 21, 2009)

Update?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 21, 2009)

baldrick said:


> ugh, want to go home.  i have someone coming to see me at 4:30 and i want to leave at 5.  what's the bet that they're gonna be late?



i had a 4 o clock appt yesterday, they turned up at 4.45, i left the office at 5.30, instead of my usual 5


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 22, 2009)

I was late in this morning - road works - and I ate my lunch snacks on the bus and its now only 8:30


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2009)

in on time, the day ahead looks long


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 22, 2009)

I think I am, coming down with Mr QofG's cold 

Plus I have forgotten my breakfast and my banana - ah well off to the greasy spoon accross the road for a peanut butter bagel methinks


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2009)

I have been placed in another dept, starting Monday! THANK GOD!

THanks for all good wishes people. Hope you have great days today


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have been placed in another dept, starting Monday! THANK GOD!
> 
> THanks for all good wishes people. Hope you have great days today


 

Does that mean your contract goes on for longer? As in, longer than the original one or indefinitely?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2009)

Maurice Picarda said:


> Does that mean your contract goes on for longer? As in, longer than the original one or indefinitely?



I was due to finish tomorrow as was covering for someone on leave who is back so I put the word out and another dept snagged me, til September at least


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have been placed in another dept, starting Monday! THANK GOD!
> 
> THanks for all good wishes people. Hope you have great days today



Glad to hear that


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Glad to hear that



Cheers!  How is the temp at your place? Stupidly warm now?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Cheers!  How is the temp at your place? Stupidly warm now?



Yep - like a sauna 

However may have to have words this afternoon with the boss about the newbie. Well, actually it's about her rather than the newbie though it pertains to him.

She just isn't distributing the work very well so it ends up with me and my colleague doing the bulk of it while the newbie plays a game on his i-phone, as he is doing now.

The trouble is she will see it as a personal attack on her and get all upset and defensive


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2009)

Can you just delegate stuff to newb off your own bat?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Can you just delegate stuff to newb off your own bat?



Only to a limited extent sadly. Basically over the years we have got into a situation where each of us in the office do certain tasks, despite the fact we are all skilled at doing every thing that comes in.

Which means that at times I am given 10 contracts and my colleague 15 invoices - because that is what we 'do' - whereas the newbie will be given 2 standard letters to type, because that is what he 'does'. I can give him those as well, which I do,  but generally they do not form as much of the bulk of the work as contracts/invoices etc..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2009)

Is he new as in The New Member of the Team or new as in a disposable temp? Should he be learning how to do contracts, like?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is he new as in The New Member of the Team or new as in a disposable temp? Should he be learning how to do contracts, like?



He is new as in being a new member of the team rather than a temp and he has been taught how do contracts and invoices. It's just the boss doesn't give these to him because his 'job' in the office is to do certain other things. Including her filing it seems ...


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2009)

Congrats stella!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2009)

Great news 5t3IIa  
I was strolling to work today and thinking 'is there any good news today' and you have provided it. 

My day has been a laugh a minute so far. 
Got to leave late which is usually good but hard to get going after a few hours lazing on the sofa. 
Arrived at work to hear the same story of nothing to do and nothing being said. 
Don't have to be here but I owe the big man so showing solidarity.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2009)

I haven't been anyone's good enws for ages  Ta


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2009)

Once lass in the office has an interview with The Royal Institution of Chartered Surveyors and it is her dream job. 
She is a favourite of mine in the office and I am racking my brains for advice for her.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Once lass in the office has an interview with The Royal Institution of Chartered Surveyors and it is her dream job.
> She is a favourite of mine in the office and I am racking my brains for advice for her.



"Don't fuck it up"


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2009)

I have been giving her the Badgers pep talk and it seems to be working. 
She is a rare gem of a human being and deserves a decent job so needs to have self confidence.

I am calling in the 'old boys network' to find her a reference.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Once lass in the office has an interview with The Royal Institution of Chartered Surveyors and it is her dream job.
> She is a favourite of mine in the office and I am racking my brains for advice for her.



Just that she should try and relax as much as is possible given the situation and keep the thought in her mind that she could do the job and be very good at it. Positive thinking!

I always like the phrase "They'd be lucky to have you" as well as I always think it's a nice confidence boosting thing to say and hear  so maybe you could tell her that.

I sound like someone's mother now don't I


----------



## marty21 (Jan 22, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have been placed in another dept, starting Monday! THANK GOD!
> 
> THanks for all good wishes people. Hope you have great days today



cool, that's a big relief!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2009)

I fancy a pint


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2009)

marty21 said:


> cool, that's a big relief!!



+



Badgers said:


> I fancy a pint



= me


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2009)

I have five pounds of the new money and a pint of Amstel is two pounds and fifty pence 
Added to this I have a good book in my bag and my eyes are going a bit funny staring at this screen


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 22, 2009)

Sun's come out...you might be able to squeeze in a couple of pints _outside _an 'ostelry so you can smoke too!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2009)

Nailed


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2009)

Just imbibed a pint and a half of Amstel in the quaint surroundings of The Cat's Back while reading the works of Iain Banks. A pleasing lunch and it appears that we will be having a second lunch shortly so not too bad all in all considering the general mire of the day. 

Am in full 'interview preparation mode for my colleague in arms now. Have got her making up a presentation of her previous work and also think I have sourced a reference from a leading industry figure endorsing her skills. If she does not get the job I will take it personally. 

In other news it is only one sleep till Friday and I am liking this.


----------



## middle C (Jan 22, 2009)

i have to wait til tomorrow to get a proper briefing for the project i'm about to start.
have nothing to do again today.
bored...


----------



## sojourner (Jan 22, 2009)

Yes!!! Gerrin!!  I was about to lose another tenant today, they were gonna give their notice in tomorrow...but a fair bit of negotiation later, they have just signed for an extra office! 

fucking PHEW


----------



## Badgers (Jan 22, 2009)

Second lunch completed and now about to sit through a conference call before heading home about half five. I am on lock up duty tonight so a bit later home than usual but guess I was in late and tomorrow might be better. Tomorrow I might at least have some news and at least a clear idea of the plan... Whatever that may be!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2009)

Yawn
Early today so have 45 minutes before I start. 
Obviously I have nothing to do once I do start. 

At least it is Friday friends and the smell of the weekend is sweeter that honey napalm on the wind.


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 23, 2009)

well i've been in since 7:15, caught up on Urban, had some sausage roll for brekkie and a couple of coffees, done some internet banking and read the news - what can I do now?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> what can I do now?



Get me a sausage roll FFS


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Get me a sausage roll FFS



I got you one earlier but you weren't around - I ate it


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2009)

I suggest you find a hidy hole under the stairs or something as I am sending the fecking boyz round innit!!!!


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I suggest you find a hidy hole under the stairs or something as I am sending the fecking boyz round innit!!!!



sausage roll has been couried - look outta the window - should be there with you now


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> sausage roll has been *couried* - look outta the window - should be there with you now



Nice use of the planets resources. 
Should have just faxed it or scanned and emailed it over. 

This thread is really failing this morning! 

For shame


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Nice use of the planets resources.
> Should have just faxed it or scanned and emailed it over.
> 
> This thread is really failing this morning!
> ...



It was couried by my kitty - I *care* about the resources dammit


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2009)

Wish me luck draggers

I have a meeting with the bank manager this morning.  We bank with Natwest.  And he wants to talk to us about our account, specifically, our overdraft.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2009)

Kitty power wins all  

In other news it is not even 10am and I am banging my head on the desk already. 
I can keep myself busy writing stuff and generally organising myself but sharing an office with a lot of moaning people is a bit wearing. 
Still in the same position and awaiting word from the parent company regarding what to do and when to do it. 

I think that I may be taking the early finish option today and this is the silver lining


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Wish me luck draggers
> 
> I have a meeting with the bank manager this morning.  We bank with Natwest.  And he wants to talk to us about our account, specifically, our overdraft.



I bank with Natwest. 

Tell the bank manager that he risks losing accounts that are not overdrawn along with other policies if he messes with your shit. 

Sojjy & Bajjy fighting the man!!!!!


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 23, 2009)

actually seems to be going fast now - got loads to do and just about to make my travel booking to Italy - woo hoo


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> travel booking to Italy



Post here for you


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Post here for you


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2009)

Are you flying to Italy or going on kitty power? 
Plane pollution makes baby Jesus cry you know


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Are you flying to Italy or going on kitty power?
> Plane pollution makes baby Jesus cry you know



Well it's a work trip so baby Jesus will forgive me - he knows I really really don't want to go but I have to  He also wants me to see Pompeii


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2009)

Jesus forgives all business travel flights
Unless you are a Scientology person travelling to a convention


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 23, 2009)

One of my colleagues just go back from Florence and his flat had been burgled   he said Italy was nice though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 23, 2009)

Juat got in after a visit to the dietician. Didn't lose any but didn't gain any either which surprisingly she saw as being positive and I saw as being evidence of my being a fat, greedy git.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2009)

My team of two have just gone the cheeky feckers 
I was last home last night and first in today but they have left me
I am all alone with my thoughts and a glass of tap water waiting for the weekend 

Pity me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> My team of two have just gone the cheeky feckers
> I was last home last night and first in today but they have left me
> I am all alone with my thoughts and a glass of tap water waiting for the weekend
> 
> Pity me





Take an early and loooooooooong lunch


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2009)

Might be able to swing this but might still be able to work through lunch and leave early. 
After all I was in 45 mins early and there is nothing to do....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Might be able to swing this but might still be able to work through lunch and leave early.
> After all I was in 45 mins early and there is nothing to do....



Leave early, definitely. It's Friday and you deserve too


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 23, 2009)

Just had a free lunch at Tiger Tiger (yeah, I know ) - waited 30 minutes for the order was just walking out when they brought it over - when we said we were just about to leave they said it's on the house - 4 of us not bad


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> After all I was in 45 mins early and there is nothing to do....





QueenOfGoths said:


> Leave early, definitely. It's Friday and you deserve too



..go on


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 23, 2009)

I was up til midnight making a sign for the Celeb Big Brother Final (pics in CBB thread in Film and TV if you're the least bit interested). Now mopping up mistakes that colleague I was covering for has returned and found (see I am PMT Mental thread in Nobbin n Sobbin)

The. Weekend. For. Fucks. Sake. I. Can't. Wait.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2009)

Once more, I breathe a fucking MAHOOSIVE sigh of relief.  I've obviously earned some fucking good karma last few months!

Bank manager did not withdraw overdraft (which was what we feared most) - just put  up the charges 1%, which, because of the drop in base rate, leaves us no worse off.  Also found out that there's a new Enterprise Loan thingy that replaces the Small Firms Loan, that we could use to pay off the o/d, and release it again for use! Woo!  

Can I start drinking yet dya think??


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2009)

Bickering going on here
Poor people don't know what is happening to them and are getting twitchy
The boss is doing his best but has nothing to tell them as we are still waiting and the day is still dragging

Round and round and round we go


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Bickering going on here
> Poor people don't know what is happening to them and are getting twitchy
> The boss is doing his best but has nothing to tell them as we are still waiting and the day is still dragging
> 
> Round and round and round we go



It's a bit shit that you're all still in limbo.  How long is it expected to take bajjy?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> It's a bit shit that you're all still in limbo.  How long is it expected to take bajjy?



Might be all done today, might slide on for another week. 
There are many factors in this one and none of them are simple. 

I reckon some news will come today or Monday but mums the word until things are signed etc. 

Most frustrating Sojjy old bean


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2009)

Bye bye draggers, I am off home to slip into something more comfortable


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Bye bye draggers, I am off home to slip into something more comfortable



 Have a good weekend, Badgers.

The phones are quiet here but I have quite a bit of paperwork to be getting on with. And I may also have to go and slap the colleague in the neighbouring office who is being so loud on the phone  SHUT UP!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm v close to closing another deal, and as I did one yesterday, and as it went so well at the meeting earlier, i've spent a while just soulseeking   Am also awaiting my new mobile hairdresser to come a-calling.  Hope she doesn't talk my fucking arse off like the last one did


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2009)

She's late 

I fucking hate lateness


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 23, 2009)

sojourner said:


> She's late
> 
> I fucking hate lateness



Me too 

Mr Loud, in the other office, has just been having a long and quite informative conversation about bell-ringing. I now know how a number of churches in the Morden/Raynes Park area have their bells rung!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2009)

busy busy today, but the end is near


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2009)

She's STILL not here!! Have called her...no reply.  Left a voicemail.  Still nowt 10 mins later.  I need a poo now as well...do I go or do I fucking wait for the late fucking cow?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2009)

i've just had a poo


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2009)

Fuck it, I'm going for a poo.  If I don't hear her knocking, she'll have lost out on business cos I NEEDED A POO and she was LATE


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2009)

hurrah for pooing


----------



## Badgers (Jan 23, 2009)

Business is poo


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, I had my poo, which was rushed so not entirely satisfactory, and she's STILL not here

I am surrounded by incompetent gobshites


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2009)

my next poo will be tomorrow morning, i'd estimate a 10am arrival


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> my next poo will be tomorrow morning, i'd estimate a 10am arrival



yay, we must be poo-synched - i'll be having my next one about then

this is a fitting subject for a Friday evening on an employment thread


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



oh stop being wacky, silly boy


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

I am fed up. I am going to go and sit over there --------------->

for the rest of the evening.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am fed up. I am going to go and sit over there --------------->
> 
> for the rest of the evening.



is that the Job Club corner?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

eff you, sojourner.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> eff you, sojourner.



Here's a pen

but I want it back


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2009)

Is it a biro?

I cant make any guarantees.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm going to watch Jon Ross apologise tonight for the lulz

I don't think he should have to yet afucking gain but I can't pass up this opportunity for that german word I cant spell


----------



## sojourner (Jan 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I'm going to watch Jon Ross apologise tonight for the lulz
> 
> I don't think he should have to yet afucking gain but I can't pass up this opportunity for that german word I cant spell



schadenfreude


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2009)

It begins again.....

Woke later than usual. 
Started rushing around the place in a flap.

Suddenly realised that I have no work to do and not even sure if I have a job. Usually I get to work an hour early as it allowed me less stress and a quieter commute but what is the point in rushing? Have sat down, popped the kettle on for a second coffee and started doing my home filing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It begins again.....
> 
> Woke later than usual.
> Started rushing around the place in a flap.
> ...



Good for you 

Hope the rest of the day day doesn't turn out too depressing.

Cold here - someone had forgotten to turn the boiler on - but thankfully it is warming up and the coffee is brewing so things aren't too bad


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 26, 2009)

Got a three hour meeting this afternoon that I am completley unprepared for


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 26, 2009)

marty21 said:


> my next poo will be tomorrow morning, i'd estimate a 10am arrival



I cant poo outside the house, at least not without feeling a large amount of embarassment and anxiety


----------



## Epico (Jan 26, 2009)

There's an alarm going off somewhere in the street below. It's driving us all slowly going insane.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 26, 2009)

How hard can it be to write to a style sheet?   I've just wasted more than an hour going through two book reviews to make them even vaguely suitable for publishing.  I've better and more pressing things to attend to atm...  And it's not as if the style sheet's all that complicated either - and I should know, because I bloody well wrote it!

Grr


----------



## Dovydaitis (Jan 26, 2009)

the old computer system keeps crashing. the new computer system keeps crashing. the phones keep ringing.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 26, 2009)

Morning shot by 

Hope the afternoon does too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Morning shot by
> 
> Hope the afternoon does too



Mine too. Am in different department today - it's much better. More people to talk to and more but easier work 

I'm alright today, hope everyone else is too.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2009)

Administrators have landed today
Most staff have been made redundant as of now with no payment or settlement
Mucky, mucky, mucky...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Administrators have landed today
> Most staff have been made redundant as of now with no payment or settlement
> Mucky, mucky, mucky...



 That's bad Badgers. How you doing at the mo?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Administrators have landed today
> Most staff have been made redundant as of now with no payment or settlement
> Mucky, mucky, mucky...



 jesus

they all know about the govt redundancy package don't they?  

how about your good self bajjy?  they paying you?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2009)

sojourner said:


> jesus
> 
> they all know about the govt redundancy package don't they?
> 
> how about your good self bajjy?  they paying you?



I have not been paid. 

I am also 5 weeks from the minimum time served (two years) to get my state redundancy of £330 for each year of service so a bit  today. 

It has not been a good Monday all in all Sojjy!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That's bad Badgers. How you doing at the mo?



Oddly still okay QOG... 

I knew it was coming but did not know how, when or what would happen with salary. Just seems that the worst case scenario has landed and amusingly the administrator working in the office is not someone I would have employed on 50% of my salary and yet she is calling the shots. 

Corporate stupidity is funny


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2009)

Any chance at all it will be dragged out for another 5 weeks? Fingers crossed for you that it can.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2009)

No chance, possibly 3 days at best


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Oddly still okay QOG...
> 
> I knew it was coming but did not know how, when or what would happen with salary. Just seems that the worst case scenario has landed and amusingly the administrator working in the office is not someone I would have employed on 50% of my salary and yet she is calling the shots.
> 
> Corporate stupidity is funny



Oh Badgers it does all sound awful  You have my sympathy 

Any more news on the temp job you ementioned a week or so ago?

Is there the possibility of starting it asap?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2009)

Artaxerxes said:


> I cant poo outside the house, at least not without feeling a large amount of embarassment and anxiety



i have no poo fear


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 26, 2009)

bloody hell, bad luck Badgers, hope you manage to get something sorted out.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> No chance, possibly 3 days at best


 but good that you're still 

You can have my job if you want?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have not been paid.
> 
> I am also 5 weeks from the minimum time served (two years) to get my state redundancy of £330 for each year of service so a bit  today.
> 
> It has not been a good Monday all in all Sojjy!!!



fuck

fuck

more fuck


JESUS FUCK


----------



## marty21 (Jan 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have not been paid.
> 
> I am also 5 weeks from the minimum time served (two years) to get my state redundancy of £330 for each year of service so a bit  today.
> 
> It has not been a good Monday all in all Sojjy!!!



jeez badgers, that's shit


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2009)

Meh.... 

Too far gone to be bothered. 
There are worse things that happen in life and this is just (horrid) business sadly. 
As soon as the redundancy nerds piss off then I am straight out of the door for the day.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Meh....
> 
> Too far gone to be bothered.
> *There are worse things that happen in life* and this is just (horrid) business sadly.
> As soon as the redundancy nerds piss off then I am straight out of the door for the day.



I would be fucked if that happened to me though.  I'm counting on that package if it goes tits up here (which it still could do - things have levelled off already and I now have a new direct competitor in town)

Is the 2 year thing applicable to the wages you can claim from the govt as well?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 26, 2009)

Actually bajjy - I think you're coping brilliantly.  I'd be getting pissed off my tits every night and crying into my beer if it was me I think


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2009)

What else can you do Sojjy? 
Stamp your feet and moan or just make the best of it?


----------



## zenie (Jan 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have not been paid.
> 
> I am also 5 weeks from the minimum time served (two years) to get my state redundancy of £330 for each year of service so a bit  today.
> 
> It has not been a good Monday all in all Sojjy!!!


 

Shite 

Pimp the wife? 

What's your boss saying ey? Oh he's in the pub is he?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 26, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What else can you do Sojjy?
> Stamp your feet and moan or just make the best of it?



twue, twue

actually yeh, I'd be stamping my feet and moaning my fucking head off if I wasn't getting any redundancy


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2009)

Woo Hoo.... 
Got my chair sorted (despite the administrators questioning my intentions) and in a cab on the way home tonight  
Hopefully on the way outta here before 17:30 to beat the traffic and then asleep by about 8pm no doubt!!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 26, 2009)

What chair?  Are you claiming a nice leather swivel chair in lieu of redundancy payment?   If so, I'd go for the desk as well


----------



## Badgers (Jan 26, 2009)

Home, on sofa and shattered.....


----------



## zenie (Jan 26, 2009)

any large LCD screens badge?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2009)

zenie said:


> any large LCD screens badge?



No  

The administrators have put stickers on everything and catalogued them. 
I offered them £100 cash for four 22" TFT screens but they are selling the whole office furniture and IT as a 'job lot' but it will be for a tiny amount. There was no way I could transport all of that!!!! 

 

This is my chair which is sitting in my living room.

There are now three of us left for the next 2/3 days and then who knows what. Hopefully I have some casual work starting next Monday while I try and work out our plans. Fingers crossed I will be all done by close of business Wednesday and then can take a four day weekend before starting afresh. 

Weird times in my little world but quite looking forward to it all ending.


----------



## zenie (Jan 27, 2009)

Balls 

I was only being greedy np really 

So you're in work today? With fuck all to do? 

Hve you done over the kitchen and nicked all the bog rolls yet?


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> No
> 
> The administrators have put stickers on everything and catalogued them.
> I offered them £100 cash for four 22" TFT screens but they are selling the whole office furniture and IT as a 'job lot' but it will be for a tiny amount. There was no way I could transport all of that!!!!
> ...



"a look of poised elegance" (from the ad) you'll need a cigarette holder to sit on that mate .


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> No
> 
> The administrators have put stickers on everything and catalogued them.
> I offered them £100 cash for four 22" TFT screens but they are selling the whole office furniture and IT as a 'job lot' but it will be for a tiny amount. There was no way I could transport all of that!!!!
> ...



Nice chair 

Nick anything you can that is not nailed down. Especially bog rolls!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 27, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nick anything you can that is not nailed down. Especially bog rolls!


Yep, I reckon that's the strategy. After all, what they gonna do - fire you?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 27, 2009)

No word from Badgers... Perhaps he's having his final 'Well, sorry mate it's been nice knowing you keep in touch' with his boss?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 27, 2009)

Nah, he'll be filling up a van with bog rolls


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 27, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Nah, he'll be filling up a van with bog rolls



Doing the last hand-shake goodbyes on his colleagues with pockets bulging with USB sticks, nice pens and some ink cartridges up his jumper?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2009)

Our head office did not pay us on the 26/01/2009
They did not advise us that this was the case and are not answering calls or emails. 
They paid all their staff in advance of them going into administration. 
We had the administrators arrive at our place yesterday and lay off most our staff. 
Those that have done two years service or more get state redundancy (£330 per year of service) 
I am five(ish) weeks from my two years of service so get nothing 

I am working for free to unwind our company and ensure that all companies we owe money to get to speak to a human not a fucking greedy stupid liar. I am also fielding calls for the head office who are not answering their calls and keep telling me lies. 

So, why am I here guys?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 27, 2009)

Go Home Bajjy

Fuck em

That's fucking disgusting behaviour from the brass


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Our head office did not pay us on the 26/01/2009
> They did not advise us that this was the case and are not answering calls or emails.
> They paid all their staff in advance of them going into administration.
> We had the administrators arrive at our place yesterday and lay off most our staff.
> ...



The quick answer is "I don't know. Go home!" but the real answer is because you are decent person who cares about your work, and your colleagues, and have pride in doing that well. 

However I think you have demonstrated that beyond the call of duty, as it were, and are perfectly entitled to get up and leave. Taking as much with you as you can!


----------



## Moggy (Jan 27, 2009)

Badgers, go home, stick on Natural Born Killers, shave the head and go pay head office a visit with teh boys? 

Just when you thought things couldn't get worse though...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 27, 2009)

Yep, i'd agree with that. Fuck them and the horse they rode in on. You could consider whether a law centre could give you some advice about how to get the money that's owed to you, although it sounds like a bit of a long shot tbh.


----------



## zenie (Jan 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Our head office did not pay us on the 26/01/2009
> They did not advise us that this was the case and are not answering calls or emails.
> They paid all their staff in advance of them going into administration.
> We had the administrators arrive at our place yesterday and lay off most our staff.
> ...


 






or maybe you've got nothing better to do?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Our head office did not pay us on the 26/01/2009
> They did not advise us that this was the case and are not answering calls or emails.
> They paid all their staff in advance of them going into administration.
> We had the administrators arrive at our place yesterday and lay off most our staff.
> ...




Cuz you're a fine upstanding bloke Badgers and are effortlessley taking the higher road. I am proud of you


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2009)

The tricky thing is that the companies assets are no longer owned by the company, they belong to the administrators so I can't 'settle my debt' regardless of how fair it would seem. Administrators would report me to the police in a flash and I don't really want that sort of situation when I may be hunting for a job. 

Guess that I am mostly here due to loyalty to the team (the few that are left) around me so helping them absorb some stress. Also there are customers (owed money) that I have been working with even before starting here. Some of which I count as friends and I think they deserve the truth from a human voice not a wanker who treats staff as commodities not people. 

Business is a funny old game (well not ha ha funny in this case) and I want to leave here with customers and suppliers at least thinking I did my best. In this day and age you need every reference/recommendation/testimonial you can get. 

Also here the coffee is free, the electricity is free and (dare I say) the toilet roll is free


----------



## sojourner (Jan 27, 2009)

Aren't you a good un, eh?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Yep, i'd agree with that. Fuck them and the horse they rode in on. You could consider whether a law centre could give you some advice about how to get the money that's owed to you, although it sounds like a bit of a long shot tbh.



I can see zero chance of this sadly  

The parent (or holding) company run out of money so now have no control, just more debts than assets which are being sold by the administrators. 

What is grating is that they paid the staff in their office (no doubt fully aware it would happen) prior to entering administration (prior to their scheduled payroll date) but not us. So this was done at the expense of the staff based at the only one of their brands who showed profit in 2008, and at the expense of suppliers who are owed money for services provided. 

We are one of two 'subsidiary' companies so are managed as a seperate financial entity but all purse strings are held by the 'holding company not us.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2009)

Is it wrong that I am giving out mobile numbers for the share-holders to angry clients?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Is it wrong that I am giving out mobile numbers for the share-holders to angry clients?



hehe


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Is it wrong that I am giving out mobile numbers for the share-holders to angry clients?


I'd say you're actually carrying out a very important public service. Keep it up.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Is it wrong that I am giving out mobile numbers for the share-holders to angry clients?



Absolutely not!

In fact I get quite a few free texts with my mobile phone contract so if you want to bung a few numbers over I can offer a nice line in invective


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Is it wrong that I am giving out mobile numbers for the share-holders to angry clients?



no


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2009)

Why am I having fun here after being fucked over? 

Just had a recorded sales pitch from an 'injury claim company' come in. 
Listened to the message and pressed 1 to speak to an advisor. 

Her: Thank you for calling (me calling? 'Injuries Direct' have you had an accident in the last three years? 
Me: Yes 
Her: Pardon?  
Me: Yes 
Her: What was the nature of the accident?  
Me: Stubbed toe 
Her: Pardon?  
Me: Around two years and eleven months ago I stubbed my toe
Her: Where did this accident happen? 
Me: At home but the accomodation is rented  
Her: Pardon?  
Me: I stubbed my toe in a property beloning to a private landlord 
Her: Pardon?  
Me: I am pretty busy here are you? 
Her: How did the accident happen?  
Me: I stubbed my toe on the doorframe, is there blame here? 
Her: Pardon ?
Me: Are you new at this job? 
Her: I think you need a first aid kit 
Me: Where can I get one? 
Her: Most shops in town, have you tried Morrisons? 
Me: Do you own a first aid kit? 
Her: Silence? 
Me: Are you happy in your work? 
Her: Hangs up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Why am I having fun here after being fucked over?
> 
> Just had a recorded sales pitch from an 'injury claim company' come in.
> Listened to the message and pressed 1 to speak to an advisor.
> ...



You = lost plot. Fuck off home matey.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> You = lost plot. Fuck off home matey.



I think I will soon as going a bit loopy  

La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la.........


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 27, 2009)

My boss has had the post sitting on her desk for over half an hour now. Hand the fucking work over so I can start sorting it out and getting on with it you knobhead


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 27, 2009)

And now I have to give in to one of her little power plays and ask for the work


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 27, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Why am I having fun here after being fucked over?
> 
> Just had a recorded sales pitch from an 'injury claim company' come in.
> Listened to the message and pressed 1 to speak to an advisor.
> ...



 I thinks it's time to go! This morning was nice and busy and went quickly but the afternoon is dragging - I have only crap to do


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2009)

Shopping done 
Three pint lunch and now back in the office but not sure for how long.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 27, 2009)

never been in your position badgy, I've left jobs voluntarily - such a drama queen  but never been made redundant


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 27, 2009)

marty21 said:


> never been in your position badgy, I've left jobs voluntarily - such a drama queen  but never been made redundant



In 2006 I worked for a Digital TV Channel, pre-launch. It became increasingly clear that it was never going to be launched as they stopped paying us properly but would instead dish out £500 here and there, as long as you asked nicely. Was an utter nightmare, with this bizarre little man who claimed he was  Ghanian royalty (golfed with Prince Edward apparently) held big old meetings about sponsorship (sponsorhip? It's a _TV station_, not a fucking long walk) and injections of cash from American Televangelists. Once, after weeks, we got handed out cheques in one of these meetings and I was luckily one of the first to get mine - I just walked out and went straight down the road to pay it in. The next day I was pulled up about being rude. RUDE? _*ME RUDE???!!?!*_ Why I didn't tell them to stick their bullshit I don't know but it was my first gig in London and the chat from Prince Pissmidget was so seductive...it was like some kind of Stockholm Syndrome type deal  Finally got 'made redundant' and paid off, thank fuck. Chums who stayed longer ended up being binned and owed thousands.

It was like a IRL 419.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 27, 2009)

Actually stayed the distance in the end as the phone did not stop and heading in tomorrow. 
Totally wiped out but tomorrow I think I will get the official redundancy forms tomorrow so will be off to sign on Thursday. 
Might drag out for an extra day but will not lose too much sleep if it does. 

Maddest week in my working life I think, interesting though and another thing to add to the CV  

Beer now and dinner being cooked for me so chin up, stiff upper lip, what ho.....


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2009)

Yawn, wide awake at 05:30 today and second coffee just poured. 
I am gonna have to force myself out into that rain to get to the office of madness today!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yawn, wide awake at 05:30 today and second coffee just poured.
> I am gonna have to force myself out into that rain to get to the office of madness today!!!



Hope things are okay today Badgers.

I am working at home, which is good 'cos I feel awful. Headache and tired. If this is going to turn into a fucking cold then I wish it would just start so I can wrap myself up, go to bed and get it over with


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2009)

I am wishing today away as I'm off to a careers fair in Hammersmith tonight  then my voluntary gig at a radio station  I have to finesse my CV (still not decided on font  ) and write a feature script. 

I prefer this temp job department _so much_ I actually am looking forward to coming in, which is a turn up 

Hope all have as good a day as possible


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hope things are okay today Badgers.



Yeah, they are all good QOG. 

All still very odd but we have dealt with most the grief now so just using the offices for writing up personal stuff and junk. As I said before I have already paid my travel for the month, the electricity, coffee and phones are free here so getting stuff done and catching up with old friends/colleagues which is actually nice. 



QueenOfGoths said:


> I am working at home, which is good 'cos I feel awful. Headache and tired. If this is going to turn into a fucking cold then I wish it would just start so I can wrap myself up, go to bed and get it over with





You need some chicken soup


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I am wishing today away as I'm off to a careers fair in Hammersmith tonight



Got a link to this?
I have some ex-colleagues who live near Hammersmith who are job hunting.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 28, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Got a link to this?
> I have some ex-colleagues who live near Hammersmith who are job hunting.



It's Retailtastic so might not be appropriate http://www.careerforums.co.uk/


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2009)

Have passed it on


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2009)

evening meeting tonight, here until at least 9.30, if i leave then, will get home by about 10.30


----------



## Badgers (Jan 28, 2009)

Day off tomorrow which is nice. 
Have been clearing the office out like mad and writing up stuff for CV and website. 
Still not got the redundancy forms from the administrator so still limbo man. 
Sent home one lass who is poorly as it is daft to work for free and double daft to work for free when sick.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2009)

Fuck it 
Woke up at 04:00 with work stuff running round my mind/@E£???? 

No office for me today which is good and bad mostly.
Loads of stuff to do but not much _get up and go_ remaining today. 

I might nick some of my own toilet roll just to keep my hand in.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 29, 2009)

Great  

Thursday off and the flat below is having its new windows fitted 
As this estate was mostly made of what appears to be some bricks and paper mache they are literally drilling my face right now.


----------



## El Jefe (Jan 29, 2009)

i have an awful hangover and a long day ahead, and i can't throw a sicky


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2009)

just got up, don't have to be in til 11am, after late meeting last night - have to read the gas meter in the basement in a bit, estimated bill £173


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 29, 2009)

I just got up too...have/had to be in at 9am...ooops.

Badgers: you may or may not have noticed that the 2-day Careers Fair had one night that closed at 4pm and one that closed at 7pm...the one I thought was the one actually wasn't the one and I arrived to see them hoovering the hall amonsgt abandoned stalls :cry:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 29, 2009)

I am in need of coffee. Dire need.


----------



## mack (Jan 29, 2009)

marty21 said:


> just got up, don't have to be in til 11am, after late meeting last night - have to read the gas meter in the basement in a bit, estimated bill £173



Yeah I got an estimate of £183.00 - actual reading more like a £100 - refusing to pay the bill until they update my account with the reading.


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 29, 2009)

Very very quiet today - most people seem to be in meetings or on leave - using the time to catch up on stuff


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2009)

mack said:


> Yeah I got an estimate of £183.00 - actual reading more like a £100 - refusing to pay the bill until they update my account with the reading.



they were just about right, I read the meter, thought the last bill was a bit low, you never read the meter when the bill is low 

jeez!! it's the biggest gas bill i have had evah!!!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2009)

I NEVER read the gas meter in winter!  Always accept the estimated bills, and then wait until I haven't used the heating in months, THEN give them a reading.  Gives me a good monthly average through the year 

Day has shot by so far.  But all I've done is fanny round and not really got much done.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 29, 2009)

Steady but not rushed here. 

Newbie isn't in as he is having a blood test. In which I wouldn't be surprised if high levels of cheese and onion flavourings are detetected


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Newbie isn't in as he is having a blood test. In which I wouldn't be surprised if high levels of cheese and onion flavourings are detetected


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 29, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Day has shot by so far.  But all I've done is fanny round and not really got much done.



^^ same as me - got some catching up done, it's been quiet but gone quick


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I NEVER read the gas meter in winter!  Always accept the estimated bills, and then wait until I haven't used the heating in months, THEN give them a reading.  Gives me a good monthly average through the year
> 
> Day has shot by so far.  But all I've done is fanny round and not really got much done.



never usually read it, but this time i thought they were joking  

still it explains the very low bills I had been receiving, about £70 for the previous 6 months


----------



## Yetman (Jan 29, 2009)

Ooops


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 29, 2009)

I got a card through the door from the gasboard saying 'We came to read your meter but couldn't get access' in a really stroppy tone - the fucking meter is OUTSIDE 

So when the statement came I stomped out and read the meter myself...and it was lower than their estimate


----------



## baldrick (Jan 29, 2009)

god i hate my job.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 29, 2009)

baldrick said:


> god i hate my job.



How are your jeans?


----------



## baldrick (Jan 29, 2009)

they're fine now, thanks


----------



## Shevek (Jan 29, 2009)

Im scripting away up here in Altrincham. What is everyone else doing?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2009)

Friday morning and feeling at a low ebb. 
Only thing on my desk is a form from The Insolvency Service to be filled out. 

Seems today will be the last drag at this desk chums but nice to actually get some closure I suppose. Think that we are having a morning of tidying up then a company lunch for the remaining few before strolling home for the weekend. 

Another era of corporate futility ends


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 30, 2009)

Any relatives in far flung lands who you can make expensive phone calls to kill a few hours? Enjoy your lunch, cheers!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 30, 2009)

It's time for a Sickie. Aaatchooooo!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Any relatives in far flung lands who you can make expensive phone calls to kill a few hours?





Not really anyone left to call now. 

Form filling is such fun isn't it, I hate writing anything out after so many years of typing everything. Such a pain in the arse but I guess I have more of these to do over the coming days/weeks so better get used to it. 

Might as well have another coffee


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 30, 2009)

Almost time for a quick trip to the greasy spoon for lucazade and scrambled eggs. 3 day weekends are


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 30, 2009)

day off for me. off to Reading in a bit to hang out with the rentals


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2009)

Yawn, doing nothing is never fun is it?


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 30, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yawn, doing nothing is never fun is it?



Nope  nothing to do days at work are the most boring and do my head in.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 30, 2009)

I feel awful - shouldn't really have come in but I am starting to worry how many sick days I take - unsteady on my feet, slightly dizzy and very jerky. 

Luckily we are not to busy at the moment and I rather hope it stays that way


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 30, 2009)

Can you go flexi Qoths?


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I feel awful - shouldn't really have come in but I am starting to worry how many sick days I take - unsteady on my feet, slightly dizzy and very jerky.
> 
> Luckily we are not to busy at the moment and I rather hope it stays that way



Can you go home early?  Least it's friday


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2009)

Think my forms are done and now I have a bit of doing nothing before we head out for some lunch as a farewell treat. Feel all at sea but kind of in good way now the paperwork is done. 

Lunch soon and then hopefully the (ranty) commute back home and an early night.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 30, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> Can you go home early?  Least it's friday



I may try to. Am going to cheer myself up with a cup of tea in the meantime


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2009)

The old team are gathering and we are about to slide down to the pub (bit poncey but free for an afternoon ale. Hopefully all will be done and dusted by about 15:00 and that means home about 16:00 if the trains are nice. 

Desk is emptied, all personal files removed from the compooter, coffee mugs washed up and not much more to add now. Thousands of posts describing the drag, perhaps there is a book in these threads.....


----------



## dolly's gal (Jan 30, 2009)

*sniffs*

*waves*

see you t'other side badgers...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 30, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The old team are gathering and we are about to slide down to the pub (bit poncey but free for an afternoon ale. Hopefully all will be done and dusted by about 15:00 and that means home about 16:00 if the trains are nice.
> 
> Desk is emptied, all personal files removed from the compooter, coffee mugs washed up and not much more to add now. *Thousands of posts describing the drag,* perhaps there is a book in these threads.....



  To which we all bow our heads respectfully 

Hope things turn out okay Badgers  Any news on the temp work you were talking about a while ago?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Any news on the temp work you were talking about a while ago?



There are three potential outcomes for this weary Badger, all of which will be fully pursued from Monday morning at 09:00 after I have rested for two whole days.

Now working through this madness online before heading out.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 30, 2009)

Badgers said:


> There are three potential outcomes for this weary Badger, all of which will be fully pursued from Monday morning at 09:00 after I have rested for two whole days.
> 
> Now working through this madness online before heading out.



I don't envy you on that one 

Hope you have a good weekend. You deserve it


----------



## middle C (Jan 30, 2009)

i'm getting really bored at work.
not that there's nothing to do, but am getting tired of the type of work i'm doing... 

change of career?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 30, 2009)

middle C said:


> change of career?



Look but right now I would not jump ship until you have some 100% sorted I would think? 



Right then, I am signing off now and heading for lunch. 

See you on the other side draggers!


----------



## marty21 (Jan 30, 2009)

enjoy the free ale badgers


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 30, 2009)

ah, what lovely words you utter there Marty...."free ale"....makes my heart sing with joy 

enjoy your lunch Badgers.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 30, 2009)

And once again as I settle down to an afternoon of contracts the newbie is happily playing on his i-phone while the boss, who has just done a piece of work of his which he was specifically asked to do by one of the directors, looks on indulgantly.

This is seriously pissing me off now


----------



## Edie (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh my gosh I am sooo bored, you have to help me 

Each SQL query is taking 20+ minutes to run, and I can't run them simultaneously, and I can't do any analysis til I have all the data.

So fuck all to do except piss around on urban. But this day is *really* dragging.

Do people prefer less or more work?


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 30, 2009)

I prefer more work - had a busy morning but now winding down and am bored  going home in 70 minutes though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 30, 2009)

I have _nothing_ to do at work so I'm doing this intead http://www.miskatonic.org/dent.html

I've set it on a spaceship  but the first 492 words are boring as all get out


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 30, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I have _nothing_ to do at work so I'm doing this intead http://www.miskatonic.org/dent.html
> 
> I've set it on a spaceship  but the first 492 words are boring as all get out



Lol just read the how to and managed to edit the opening paragraph from a person to people with 3 changes


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 30, 2009)

Kill me know - I nearly used the word 'cluster'


----------



## sojourner (Jan 30, 2009)

*kills stella*


Have a good weekend Bajjy - hope you enjoyed the free beer 




I have done nothing today.  I only got up at 3, but then I only got in at 3, pissed as arseholes  

Makes a change for me to ring in sick - I think I only have about one day off a year!  Naturally I have been suffering from a 'rare migraine'


----------



## Yetman (Jan 30, 2009)

Remember Badgers old fellow old chum, if you get a job you actually like, then you no longer can reside on this thread.......so, y'know, priorities and all that.

Have a good one squire


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 30, 2009)

Right - nearly time to go. Am feeling much. much better than earlier so am hoping to have a quick pint or two after work with Mr. QofG's before heading home for Fish, Chips and "Hustle" on the DVD 

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 30, 2009)

Mail queues are showing 48000+ emails in the companys send queue...

Had surprisingly few calls about this really


----------



## Badgers (Feb 1, 2009)

The free ale was nice on Friday
There were some tears from some of the staff 
The burger was one of the best I have had in some time 

Was home and asleep while it was still daylight, think that the last few weeks had taken its toll on me. Slept for over 12 hours and have so far enjoyed a most relaxing (no dragging) weekend, as weekends should be! Think I have got all the paperwork done bar a last few bits which will be done on Monday.

The future is starting to take shape but after the last few months I am not counting on anything until forms are signed, money is bank and stuff. Nice to have some closure on the whole shambles and if I can take a positive from this I have learned a lot about business, business practices and loyalty. It is not nice and will be tough for a while but I am feeling stronger for it and the grey matter is racing. I may even form my own company (www.stopourdaydragging.com) and employ you all. This time next year Rodney we could be.......







(marty21 on the left)


----------



## marty21 (Feb 1, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The free ale was nice on Friday
> There were some tears from some of the staff
> The burger was one of the best I have had in some time
> 
> ...



i'd had a rough night


----------



## Badgers (Feb 1, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i'd had a rough night



At least you did not lose your hat this time mate 

Now get in the back of the van, we have millions to make!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 2, 2009)

Snowy snowy Monday is nice and snowy


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone work in, or know anyone who works for a radio station?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Anyone work in, or know anyone who works for a radio station?



chris moyles is my half brother


----------



## Maggot (Feb 2, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Anyone work in, or know anyone who works for a radio station?


Miss T does.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 2, 2009)

Maggot said:


> Miss T does.



Ms T


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 2, 2009)

marty21 said:


> chris moyles is my half brother



You lie 



Maggot said:


> Miss T does.



Who? 



sojourner said:


> Ms T



Aha


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, nothing to do today apart from do all the stuff I keep putting off. 
It seems that now I have secured employment but it will be a pretty sporadic next 3-6 months to say the least.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 3, 2009)

Secured employment


----------



## Badgers (Feb 3, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Secured employment



Seems so but everything is still at the verbal stage right now. 
It is an exciting proposition but will take a real investment of time and effort to make it really pay off. During this time I think that I may be working on a reduced salary and will have to make some lifestyle changes no doubt. Guess this is no bad thing as I need a kick up the arse in this direction.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2009)

Despite last Fridays goodbye posts I am in the office today!!!! 
Just here to have a meeting about the new company set up and stuff. 
Not sure what is gonna happen, how it is going to work, where we will be based, what the salary and stuff is gonna be yet. 

Hopefully not in the office long today as I have stinking man-flu and want to be back in bed. 
Have to pop to the barbers for beard and hair trim and pay in a cheque before I go home. 

Hate feeling ill


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Despite last Fridays goodbye posts I am in the office today!!!!
> Just here to have a meeting about the new company set up and stuff.
> Not sure what is gonna happen, how it is going to work, where we will be based, what the salary and stuff is gonna be yet.
> 
> ...



(((Man-Flu Badgers))) but the work thing sounds hopeful 

Back in today - remarkably little to catch up on at the moment ....but we haven't had any post yet


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Despite last Fridays goodbye posts I am in the office today!!!!
> Just here to have a meeting about the new company set up and stuff.
> Not sure what is gonna happen, how it is going to work, where we will be based, what the salary and stuff is gonna be yet.
> 
> ...



what's happening, has a new lot taken over the stinking carcass of the old company ?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2009)

Dunno 100% what is happening, where I will be based, how I will be working, how I will be paid and what the role will be. 
Don't like this limbo business one little bit but at least it seems something is on the cards. 
Twenty two days till my next rent/bills are due to be paid. 

Eeek!


----------



## zenie (Feb 4, 2009)

Hope you feel better soon Badge


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2009)

Am feeling better than I was this morning so hopefully a good dinner of soup and an early night will fix me right up. 

Men are crap at being ill aren't we?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Am feeling better than I was this morning so hopefully a good dinner of soup and an early night will fix me right up.
> 
> Men are crap at being ill aren't we?



Not just men bajjy.  I'm a right bastard when I'm ill 

Hope you're feeling better soon, and payday appears on the horizon before bill day does!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 4, 2009)

Agency just put me forward for a job I've never done before, which is a _good_ thing I think 

Trouble is it's in Finchley - Northern line


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon, and payday appears on the horizon before bill day does!!



Think that once all the others have done their lunch rounds I am heading off home. Starting to get a really sore throat and stomach hurting from the coughing. Stupid avian flu messing with my shit....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 4, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Now working through this madness online before heading out.



Job centre just called me, I have to call them back this afternoon or tomorrow morning....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Think that once all the others have done their lunch rounds I am heading off home. Starting to get a really sore throat and stomach hurting from the coughing. Stupid avian flu messing with my shit....



Was boiling hot, but freezing cold last night by the time I got home. 
Asleep by about 16:00 and Kitty put me to bed at 18:30. 






Not doing anything today apart from moaning (like sick men do) and possibly putting my books in order (exciting life I lead) but am actually feeling a bit better.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2009)

you not well love?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> you not well love?





Not liking it but it gives me something to moan about endlessly so that is a positive!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 5, 2009)

so it's man flu? Get your arse back to bed!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 5, 2009)

Supposed to be a relaxing day working at home today but our old laptop -which is mine to do work on - has gone funny (the keys are, all messed up) so I am attempting to use the new one....which has a version of word i have never encountered before, none of my templates and means I have to save my work in a different format.

I have no knowledge of computers, no idea what I am doing, loads of work and feel like crying .


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2009)

Vagueness still abounds regarding work. 
21 days till rent and bills come out of my account which is a bit eek! 

Seems that we are heading to the new (not yet 100% confirmed) office on Thursday for some training, likely to start there full time on Monday the 16/02/09 it seems. 

So much limbo is twisting my melon man!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2009)

Just had my day interrupted with news that my immediate boss' wife has just had her baby, so a glass of champagne for everyone  A nice surprise. Completely against the grain of this thread I know, but there isn't a "I'm having a lovely day at work" thread...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 5, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Supposed to be a relaxing day working at home today but our old laptop -which is mine to do work on - has gone funny (the keys are, all messed up) so I am attempting to use the new one....which has a version of word i have never encountered before, none of my templates and means I have to save my work in a different format.
> 
> I have no knowledge of computers, no idea what I am doing, loads of work and feel like crying .



Is it Vista?

When you save you can select the Windows 98-03 format (.doc) instead of Vista format (.docx)

Hope that helps a little bit 

Also - with the old laptop - you have tried turning it off and on again? You might have hit the function key (bottom left next to spacebar) instead of shift or something - might have turned Num Lock on and made the right side of your keyboard do numbers (see them on the keys in blue?) instead of letters. Restart should reset it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 5, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Just had my day interrupted with news that my immediate boss' wife has just had her baby, so a glass of champagne for everyone  A nice surprise. Completely against the grain of this thread I know, but there isn't a "I'm having a lovely day at work" thread...



Awww how lovely!! 

I have sorted out my 'puter problems so am feeling much calmer now. And no more tears. Though I was spectacularly rude to someone from TalkTalk who phoned up in the middle of my trauma. Opps


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 5, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Is it Vista?
> 
> When you save you can select the Windows 98-03 format (.doc) instead of Vista format (.docx)
> 
> ...



Thanks Stella 

It was that  I am such a computer idiot. It is so the boss of me!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2009)

Crispy said:


> Completely against the grain of this thread I know, but there isn't a "I'm having a lovely day at work" thread...



As a moderator I suggest you read the FAQs 





(yay for happy days at work)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 5, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thanks Stella
> 
> It was that  I am such a computer idiot. It is so the boss of me!



Anything computer related that I know has been learnt through massive amounts of errors, trials and 'halp!' threads on message boards


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 5, 2009)

It's dead in my office and all my mates have gone sledging and snowboarding on a hill outside Cardiff.


----------



## baldrick (Feb 5, 2009)

i'm the *only* person in from my team, everyone else is working from home because of the snow 

the office is freezing


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2009)

Radio 7 is switching to CBeebies now  

What to watch, listen to or moan about now?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2009)

Radio 4 afternoon play


----------



## baldrick (Feb 5, 2009)

god i'm such an arse.  i forgot to move the date of a conference i've booked and now the flipping venue doesn't have all the rooms available that we want.  fucksticks.


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 5, 2009)

I've been up to my eyes in conference organisation today as well.  I quite enjoy bits of it, but fiddling about with the minutiae of coffee breaks, delegate packs and room bookings isn't my favourite part of my job!


----------



## baldrick (Feb 5, 2009)

delegate packs make we want to run out of the office screaming and tearing at my hair.

at least two people will leave it until the last possible second to submit their presentations to be printed out.

i will forget to programme the copier to staple the sheets together for at least one submission.  i will then need to spend an hour stapling them by hand.

about thirty people will turn up on the day having not booked themselves in.

another thirty, having booked, will not bother to turn up.

writing out name badges by hand is a royal pain in the arse.

nobody can ever find their name on the registration sheets, even though it's in surname order and in fucking massive bold type.

if i never organise another conference ever again it will be too soon


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 5, 2009)

Right.  That's the programme finalised, publicity materials drawn up, room booked, catering organised, all speakers emailed, all who've expressed an interest emailed and asked to confrm attendance, and various other people emailed and requested to post details of the conference in their various institutions.  A very dull set of jobs, but having done them I feel rather virtuous.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 5, 2009)

I know it is cool to hate Tesco but I really fucking want this sofa: 

Link - http://direct.tesco.com/product/default.aspx?r=100-8366
Pics - http://direct.tesco.com/product/images/?R=100-8366&tn=/6/AW06100-8366TPS60638.jpg

I can't afford the £219.60 and it is about 10cm too big for my living room space. If it was 10-15cm shorter I would find a way of buying it...... 

Damn


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 6, 2009)

Wet, slippery, glum and miserable. That was my journey to work. And it's not much better now I am here


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 6, 2009)

Mink it such a  decription for mid-brown.

I dug out my flat leather boots this morning and though 'why haven't I been wearing these? ' One sopping wet sock later I remembered  £14.95 in Timpsons for a re-sole at lunchtime though - that's not bad.

Weekend! Teehee!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 6, 2009)

I've made the coffee too strong


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've made the coffee too strong



Coffee _too strong_?  Does. Not. Compute.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 6, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Coffee _too strong_?  Does. Not. Compute.



I do normally like it quite strong but this tastes a bit bitter as well...mind you as I have had bad stomach ache since yesterday and think it may be due to lack of a good poo I am hoping that the coffee strength will work its loosening magic


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 6, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I do normally like it quite strong but this tastes a bit bitter as well...mind you as I have had bad stomach ache since yesterday and think it may be due to lack of a good poo I am hoping that the coffee strength will work its loosening magic





I don't like pooing at work. Soemone made the whole photocopier area near the loos smell yesterday


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2009)

Ouch....


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2009)

monday


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2009)

marty21 said:


> monday



And it's raining


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2009)

Newbie is just finishing his second packet of crisps. Other than that all quiet here


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2009)

just had a long conversation with one of my favourite tenants, he's a little looney tunes, but always brightens my day


----------



## RubyBlue (Feb 9, 2009)

had half of last week off and now have hundreds of emails to go through - busy but that's good


----------



## softybabe (Feb 9, 2009)

I cant get to work so the day is really dragging...bloody breakdown service


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2009)

Lemsip time now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Lemsip time now



Nooooo! Do you still have the man-flu (((badgers)))


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 9, 2009)

Today is flying by...so I'll just slope off this thread and be back tomorrow.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nooooo! Do you still have the man-flu (((badgers)))



75% gone now thankfully, just left with aches from coughing and general man-flu aches today. 

Annoyingly I am spending the day working on an office clearence today so that is not helping the 'wheeze' and making me think that finally (said many times before) I really need to stop smoking!!!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2009)

power cut at my favourite cafe at lunch-time, luckily it was after they made my lunch, which i ate in semi darkness - madei t more difficult to read the paper though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2009)

Very little post today has left me with not too much to do (except my filing which I am ignoring ) so I think I may allow myself a lee-surely afternoon of dossing!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2009)

More form filling done
Stuff and boxes shifted around the place 
Pretty much done in now and wanting to go home 
Luckily I am only working in the morning tomorrow and then home


----------



## Yetman (Feb 9, 2009)

I might fuck off early today init. I had to work from home all last week which actually sucked cos of the slowness of the networks and shit.

In other news, my gf passed her driving test last week! Yay! So, I've got 7 years of passenger seat wreckedness to catch up on, nomesayin  so I had a nice cup of mushroom tea for breakfast Saturday morning while she drove us to the shops to get some stuff before we hit the snow covered fields. She goes into the car park, goes the wrong way round, gets beeped at to fuck and then smashes my car into a wall 

Dont ever go into greggs on shrooms either. My eyes nearly fell out from simply looking at all the calories.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2009)

nice, (apart from car crashing into wall )  she can pick you up and stuff - get into a shocking mess - ring home

mrs21 refuses to learn


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2009)

Wifey is the driver in our household. 
We don't have a car though, just the occasional use of her mums. 
No crashes to date


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2009)

A customer has annoyed my colleague who is now slamming round the office in a fit of rage

I was just about to ask him to make me a cup of tea as well....


----------



## Yetman (Feb 9, 2009)

marty21 said:


> nice, (apart from car crashing into wall )  she can pick you up and stuff - get into a shocking mess - ring home
> 
> mrs21 refuses to learn



I think she did it to get out of driving in future 

But yes, that is the plan. Sitting in the passenger seat talking bollocks or falling asleep while she drives me around places where I can get more wrecked. Get in


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2009)

Covonia is helping a bit this afternoon


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I think she did it to get out of driving in future
> 
> But yes, that is the plan. Sitting in the passenger seat talking bollocks or falling asleep while she drives me around places where I can get more wrecked. Get in



your missus is fiendish - wreck car - he won't ask me to drive again - i get wrecked, he stays sober, he drives me around, he is my bitch


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2009)

got a meeting starting at 4, hopefully it will be finished by 5


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2009)

Newbie has just got very animated talking about the new "Friday 13th" film. He nearly spilt his crisps


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## zenie (Feb 9, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I might fuck off early today init. I had to work from home all last week which actually sucked cos of the slowness of the networks and shit.
> 
> In other news, my gf passed her driving test last week! Yay! So, I've got 7 years of passenger seat wreckedness to catch up on, nomesayin  so I had a nice cup of mushroom tea for breakfast Saturday morning while she drove us to the shops to get some stuff before we hit the snow covered fields. She goes into the car park, goes the wrong way round, gets beeped at to fuck *and then smashes my car into a wall*
> 
> Dont ever go into greggs on shrooms either. My eyes nearly fell out from simply looking at all the calories.


 
LOL 



marty21 said:


> your missus is fiendish - wreck car - he won't ask me to drive again - i get wrecked, he stays sober, he drives me around, he is my bitch


 

Good plan, this is why I want my BF to get his license so he can drive my car legally 

Badge - how many staff do you have left now?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 9, 2009)

4pm meeting cancelled


----------



## Badgers (Feb 9, 2009)

Knocked off early so home in PJs already  



zenie said:


> Badge - how many staff do you have left now?



Five of us still _dithering_ about 

I am coordinating an office move
The remaining (two thirds) of the IT stuff and furniture I am selling cash on collection to pay for the removal of the stuff that is needed. Have got servers, server cupboards, phone systems and loads of other crap to get rid of. 

I have some work starting with another company which is temporary and negotiating a start with a new organisation but the timing and (worse) money is a bit vague right now. 

Seems I will be a sole trader


----------



## RubyBlue (Feb 10, 2009)

We've just had an email advising us that access to internet forums is going to be closed down  tbh though I think it'll be good for me - I have been so busy recently taking on new responsibilities and with a much heavier workload it's probably a good thing


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> We've just had an email advising us that access to internet forums is going to be closed down  tbh though I think it'll be good for me - I have been so busy recently taking on new responsibilities and with a much heavier workload it's probably a good thing



Distraction is sometimes no bad thing at work. 
Forums are time stealer's but are they blocking facebook too? 

I generally have Urban open most the day at work and it does affect my work rate for sure. Not too worried about it at the moment though given my job status.


----------



## RubyBlue (Feb 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Distraction is sometimes no bad thing at work.
> Forums are time stealer's but are they blocking facebook too?
> 
> I generally have Urban open most the day at work and it does affect my work rate for sure. Not too worried about it at the moment though given my job status.



It seems that facebook and all social websites as well as forums are being closed off - for me personally it's probably for the best as I really need to knuckle down for the next few months - promotion is in line at the end of the year


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2009)

RubyBlue said:


> It seems that facebook and all social websites as well as forums are being closed off - for me personally it's probably for the best as I really need to knuckle down for the next few months - promotion is in line at the end of the year



Seems that with the change in my employment set up pending I will need to do a self enforced ban as I have to work harder to earn enough. That is gonna be a test of willpower


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Seems that with the change in my employment set up pending I will need to do a self enforced ban as I have to work harder to earn enough. That is gonna be a test of willpower



You could have an *enforced holiday*?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2009)

Well, not leaving the interweb outside of work hours....


----------



## zenie (Feb 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Knocked off early so home in PJs already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I see! Hope things get a bit more concrete for you soon sweetie. 

Are you smoking the butts out the ashtray yet?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2009)

the idiot french man has reared his idiot french head again - apart from calling me a liar ,and all of the staff useless, now wants to complain to the ombudsman about me - for no real reason other than he is a conspiraloon 

fuck him (when said in a french accent , sounds cool )


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2009)

My boss is taking to herself really loudly. I am not in the mood for this and wish she would SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2009)

i've just offered to visit him at home to discuss his complaint, I predict that he will email me back and accuse him of threatening him  he has already accused the lovely complaint lady of the same


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i've just offered to visit him at home to discuss his complaint, I predict that he will email me back and accuse him of threatening him  he has already accused the lovely complaint lady of the same



You should learn how to say "Do you like hospital food" and "I'm sending the boys round" in French so you can threaten him proper


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2009)

Yawn... 

Just retyped three pages of accounts back into Excel which was fun. 
Less than an hour left of today though which is no bad thing, still got bits to do here but back for all of tomorrow. 

Yawn...


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My boss is taking to herself really loudly. I am not in the mood for this and wish she would SHUT THE FUCK UP



One woman in the office is playing Heart FM on her PC and singing away to hideous songs that I have never heard before but all sound the same.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 10, 2009)

Am working from home today, listening to Committee debate at Westminster and getting ahead of April's work by updating some figures at the same time (multi-tasking!!!! )


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Am working from home today, *listening to Committee debate at Westminster *and getting ahead of April's work by updating some figures at the same time (multi-tasking!!!! )



You're very good - when I work at home I normally have "Homes Under The Hammer" or "Bargain Hunt" on in the background


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You should learn how to say "Do you like hospital food" and "I'm sending the boys round" in French so you can threaten him proper





he said that 

"No sorry the matter is now between the ombudsman’s hand to deal with"


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You're very good - when I work at home I normally have "Homes Under The Hammer" or "Bargain Hunt" on in the background


Only got 40 minutes to go at the most. Am then off for some grub and a walk i think. Make sure am back for ready steady cook


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2009)

My boss has disappeared 

She muttered something about "popping upstairs" but that was about 30 mins ago. I wonder whether I should send out a search party.

In the meantime my colleague is serenading me with excerpts from "The King and I"


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2009)

Hoover and fan by the door, bag (toilet roll) packed, taxi booked and ready to run for the door in 5-10mins  

Short days are short


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2009)

My boss has reappeared - looking a bit sheepish  - "The King and I"s given way to "Hello Dolly"


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2009)

Sofa


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sofa



Are you on it - or have you managed to purloin one from work


----------



## marty21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sofa



reminds me, we need to buy one, or are there any going spare at  your place, like a brown leather one?

<hires transit van>


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Are you on it - or have you managed to purloin one from work



Sadly this is the knackered one I want to replace but it is better than the office  

Gotta try and sell some big bookcases, cupboards and filing cabinets at work. No room in my tiny living room for any more clutter now. 

Henry is liking his new home though


----------



## middle C (Feb 10, 2009)

middle C said:


> i'm getting really bored at work.
> not that there's nothing to do, but am getting tired of the type of work i'm doing...
> 
> change of career?



my colleague just quitted.  she beats me to it.

her situation is different though.  she can afford to go contracts as her husband is loaded.  she works for fun... and i don't.

wish i was in a better position.

though there are quite a lot opportunities for me out there.  i'm thinking should i bother?  as the work here is getting less and less and i'm getting bored of what i do.

hmm


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 10, 2009)

marty21 said:


> reminds me, we need to buy one, or are there any going spare at  your place, like a brown leather one?
> 
> <hires transit van>



guess what? that day i left you off the train, i got fined 20 motherfucking quid!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 10, 2009)

middle C said:


> though there are quite a lot opportunities for me out there.  i'm thinking should i bother?  as the work here is getting less and less and i'm getting bored of what i do.



I think a LOT of people are thinking this way right now MC


----------



## middle C (Feb 10, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I think a LOT of people are thinking this way right now MC



yea i feel stuck.  staying at my current post may not be benefitical to my so-called 'career'.  but i'm working for a living.  as long as they're paying me now, i'll continue to hold it... don't know for how long though.

and there's the thing on moving overseas or not...


----------



## secretsquirrel (Feb 10, 2009)

*twiddles thumbs* am joining in as my workload has got less and less over the last few months

tbh, the idea of redundancy is starting to sound like sweet relief from coming in every day and having nada to do but having to pretend 

boss currently in finance meeting - that must be a riot!

only bright spot on the horizon is a 2nd interview week after next *crosses fingers as well as twiddles thumbs*


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2009)

Morning draggers  

Woke with a bit of a spring in my step for the first time in a week and the man-flu is now actually starting to clear. 
Arrived at the office bright and early (08:00) and now about to have the second coffee, no sign of the drag yet. 
Have a days training at another office tomorrow which might actually get the grey matter moving a bit. 

Although the first bit of daily irritation is the turning on of Heart FM again


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2009)

Morning 

Working at home today - had a bit of a worry a minute ago when the BT Homehub went down but it seems okay now. Why does it always happen when I am here alone rather than with Mr.QofG's who, unlike me, knows what to do with 'puters and stuff?

Right - got my cup of tea, got a re-run of "Antiques Roadshow" on the digibox (I'm so sad ), 'puter seems to be working so off to work I go!


----------



## middle C (Feb 11, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning
> 
> Working at home today - had a bit of a worry a minute ago when the BT Homehub went down but it seems okay now. Why does it always happen when I am here alone rather than with Mr.QofG's who, unlike me, knows what to do with 'puters and stuff?
> 
> Right - got my cup of tea, got a re-run of "Antiques Roadshow" on the digibox (I'm so sad ), 'puter seems to be working so off to work I go!



how can you be not distracted working from home?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2009)

middle C said:


> how can you be not distracted working from home?



I am distracted! Most of the time.

Actually I find it quite easy to settle down and work - there are fewer distractions without work phone calls or colleagues coming in with queries. And the impetus is to get my work done as soon as I can so I have the rest of the day to myself


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2009)

First signs of the drag here today but seems like I won't be working much past 16:00 so not too bad if I take a late lunch. 

Heart FM is like a rusty knife being dragged across my rib cage too


----------



## middle C (Feb 11, 2009)

i wish i could work from home.  but then again i think it'd drive me insane as i'd feel like i'm stuck at home, not going anywhere.  going to work every weekday permits me to _escape _from the house.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2009)

middle C said:


> i wish i could work from home.  but then again i think it'd drive me insane as i'd feel like i'm stuck at home, not going anywhere.  going to work every weekday permit me to escape the house.



It would be better in the summer than the winter I reckon? 

If you were up early with no commute then you could be finished early for the sunny evenings. I would find it a bit mixed and (as said a dozen times before on this thread) the ideal is to do half at home and half at the office. Perhaps Monday/Friday at home then Tuesday/Wednesday/Thursday in the office.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2009)

middle C said:


> i wish i could work from home.  but then again i think it'd drive me insane as i'd feel like i'm stuck at home, not going anywhere.  going to work every weekday permits me to _escape _from the house.



I only work at home one day a week which is ideal for me


----------



## RubyBlue (Feb 11, 2009)

middle C said:


> i wish i could work from home.  but then again i think it'd drive me insane as i'd feel like i'm stuck at home, not going anywhere.  going to work every weekday permits me to _escape _from the house.



I enjoy working from home occasionally but couldn't do it all the time, I would miss the chat and banter with my work mates  - it's nice on the odd day though.


----------



## zenie (Feb 11, 2009)

I never thought I'd wish that I was made redundant


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2009)

morning all! 

busy day today, and an evening meeting taboot out of here by about 9.30 tonight  but in later tomorrrow, and an afternoon meeting away from the office on friday


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2009)

*My working from home pitch once more: *

Office

05:30 Wake up 
07:00 Leave house 
08:00 Arrive at office 
09:00 Start getting paid 
13:00 Take one hour unpaid lunch 
17:30 Leave work 
18:30 Arrive home 

7.5 working hours 
11.5 hours from door to door 
£6.90 for days commute 


Home

05:30 Wake up 
08:00 Start work 
Take lunch when hungry and for as long as needed (1 hour?) 
16:30 Finish work 
16:30 Arrive home 

8.5 working hours 
8.5 hours from door to door 
£0.00 for days commute


----------



## middle C (Feb 11, 2009)

i was off work last year for quite a while and i enjoyed the free time a lot - i cooked, cleaned, downloaded movies music... basically doing home stuff.  

now i'm back to work.  i'm quite bored as work hasn't started picking up because of the credit crunch and the yearly budget is still on the planning and waiting to be approved.  not that it's all bad 'cos i don't like slaving away my life for work.  but it's a bit of a drag commuting to work on crowded train sitting next to smelly blokes and has nothing much to do at work.  like what's the point of all the travelling?  and feeling i'm wasting my time (and youth) away


----------



## middle C (Feb 11, 2009)

and should i be proactive?  for this company which doesn't really give a fuck on the efforts i put into my work?  i'm visioning my bonus (which will be paid this month) is gonna be minimal or none.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2009)

This is the balance... 
Working from home two days per week would mean I could easily keep on top of all the chores.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> This is the balance...
> Working from home two days per week would mean I could easily keep on top of all the chores.



wrong, it just gives you more time to ignore them


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> wrong, it just gives you more time to ignore them



This too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> wrong, it just gives you more time to ignore them



You speak the truth - though I have sorted through my sock drawer today!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You speak the truth - though I have sorted through my sock drawer today!



<gives QOG gold star>


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2009)

Yawn.... 

Cleaning out old folders and files on our server. 
Reading up on the potential new phone system which is fun


----------



## middle C (Feb 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Yawn....
> 
> Cleaning out old folders and files on our server.
> Reading up on the potential new phone system which is fun



i despise website that uses stockphotos of happy workers


----------



## secretsquirrel (Feb 11, 2009)

zenie said:


> I never thought I'd wish that I was made redundant



Yup, been there before - and back there again. Better than the exquisite torture of occupying desk space with nowt to do. Phones are almost silent and boss has started giving me 'to do' lists that I string out for as long as possible and treating me as his secretary/receptionist.

I reckon I'm about *this* far away from being asked to pick up his drycleaning


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2009)

middle C said:


> i despise website that uses stockphotos of happy workers



But....but... 

Every worker in the UK is a happy worker


----------



## middle C (Feb 11, 2009)

since my bloody colleague quits, she's handing me 'her' projects to me.
  i don't bloody want those boring annoying chores.  can't avoid it 'cos i'm the only one left in this area of fucking 'expertise'


----------



## middle C (Feb 11, 2009)

zenie said:


> I never thought I'd wish that I was made redundant



what is the standard payoff system for redundancy?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2009)

middle C said:


> what is the standard payoff system for redundancy?



This is useful reading - http://www.redundancyhelp.co.uk/


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2009)

Right, fuck this for a game of badly equipped soldiers... 
I am off to stroll round SW18 in a daze and possibly get annoyed by people who are too stupid to use pavements.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2009)

No drag here, run off my fucking feet again.  am having to force myself to take a break right now 

feel like crashing and sleeping all day


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2009)

i'd have liked redundancy in the past, some mates in housing have got it, and got nice jobs pretty quickly, I've never been offered it


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2009)

Got a few bits of food for dinners and sarnies from Painsbury's 
Poked around the charity shop but not interesting today


----------



## Lea (Feb 11, 2009)

Have nothing to do at work now and it's only 2.25pm. Meeting a friend this evening who is coming down from Wales to go shopping and for dinner. Have 3 hours to wait.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 11, 2009)

Fuck bastard Active Directory and fuck its reams and reams of ancient accounts that no fucker has bothered to check in the last 6/7 YEARS!!!1


GAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

I'm fed up of cleaning up other peoples shit and the boss asking me what a certain account is and why it wasnt deleted years ago, I've no fucking clue, I've been here a year and a half and am the least paid motherfucker in the office so I. Do. Not. Care.

Sigh... I was so looking for another job before the "credit crunch" turned up, things may very well suddenly be crap for the higher ups but it was crap for me beforehand so cry me a freakin river

(Stressed out and fed up)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i'd have liked redundancy in the past, some mates in housing have got it, and got nice jobs pretty quickly, I've never been offered it


i could ring up your boss and complain about you if you like, they might give you the old heave-ho then?

hth


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i could ring up your boss and complain about you if you like, they might give you the old heave-ho then?
> 
> hth



since i've only been here a few months I'd get fuck all, but thanks for the offer


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2009)

Just had my PC wiped clean of all files and a shiny new profile set up by the techy man. 
It is liking a racing snail on speed now and clean as a whistle. 
Liking this situation a lot.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2009)

Although I now have no desktop wallpaper.... 

Hmmmm?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 11, 2009)

The lear jet


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2009)

I've just had a little sleep - I'd say that was an advantage of working at home but as I have been known to "rest my eyes" in the office sometimes I can't really


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've just had a little sleep - I'd say that was an advantage of working at home but as I have been known to "rest my eyes" in the office sometimes I can't really



i used to work with a bloke who had "power naps" in the disabled toilet


----------



## zenie (Feb 11, 2009)

secretsquirrel said:


> Yup, been there before - and back there again. Better than the exquisite torture of occupying desk space with nowt to do. Phones are almost silent and boss has started giving me 'to do' lists that I string out for as long as possible and treating me as his secretary/receptionist.
> 
> I reckon I'm about *this* far away from being asked to pick up his drycleaning


 
Oh...it's not cos I've nothing to do, I just don't want to work anymore 




marty21 said:


> i'd have liked redundancy in the past, some mates in housing have got it, and got nice jobs pretty quickly, I've never been offered it


 
I've just got other shit going on and being unemplyed (not through my own doing) would make life easier. There's zero chance of me getting it cos our company aren't making any


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i used to work with a bloke who had "power naps" in the disabled toilet



I like his style


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2009)

Tether - end of - reached

FUCKING email servers borked, 25 fucking bastard cunting bouncebacks in 10 minutes, email provider denying all knowledge, the teflon-shouldered utter bastard CUNTS


arrrghhhhhhhhhh 

give up


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> The lear jet



I would get too many questions that I do not want to answer


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> The lear jet





sojourner said:


> Tether - end of - reached
> 
> FUCKING email servers borked, 25 fucking bastard cunting bouncebacks in 10 minutes, email provider denying all knowledge, the teflon-shouldered utter bastard CUNTS
> 
> ...





We are having new IT stuff done today. 
The bloke sorting it all knows what he is doing but it getting interrupted every two minutes by the 'less technical' people asking inane questions like 'where is my google gone' and 'where is my folder' and such things....


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> the teflon-shouldered utter bastard CUNTS


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> We are having new IT stuff done today.
> The bloke sorting it all knows what he is doing but it getting interrupted every two minutes by the 'less technical' people asking inane questions like 'where is my google gone' and 'where is my folder' and such things....



I do hope he's telling them all to fuck the fuck off


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2009)

soj, you have a quality bad mood today


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> soj, you have a quality bad mood today



my head nearly exploded marty.  was not good.  probably a good job I couldn't get through on phone support (takes deep breaths) cos otherwise I might have seriously mentally scarred some poor fucker

have now stopped work on the grounds that a) i might kill someone and b) fuck all is getting through 

*more deep breaths*


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I do hope he's telling them all to fuck the fuck off



Poor chap... 

He has to come back to fix more stuff that he was not told he was gonna have to sort. Oh well, not to worry he is heading off and hopefully I am too soon....


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Poor chap...
> 
> He has to come back to *fix more stuff that he was not told he was gonna have to sort*. Oh well, not to worry he is heading off and hopefully I am too soon....



Nature of IT work is that though


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> soj, you have a quality bad mood today



I can see wine in her near future


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I can see wine in her near future



it's very much in my present right now  i only have a glass left though - so it's uber-spliffs at the ready for back up


----------



## prunus (Feb 11, 2009)

I am bored.

That is all.

As you were.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> I am bored.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> As you were.



I am not bored but am faced with that internet curse of too much choice

This new lap top has slound so I thought I would look something up on You Tube to listen too while I bumble around on here.....but every song I have ever wanted to hear has gone out of my mind


----------



## prunus (Feb 11, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am not bored but am faced with that internet curse of too much choice
> 
> This new lap top has slound so I thought I would look something up on You Tube to listen too while I bumble around on here.....but every song I have ever wanted to hear has gone out of my mind



See if you can find 'Oh Johnny Oh Johnny Oh' by the Andrews Sisters.  Quality stuff.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 11, 2009)

prunus said:


> See if you can find 'Oh Johnny Oh Johnny Oh' by the Andrews Sisters.  Quality stuff.



Found it!! There is a remarkably large amount of Andrews Sisters on there - I am now trying to encourage the cat to dance with me too it


----------



## prunus (Feb 11, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Found it!! There is a remarkably large amount of Andrews Sisters on there - I am now trying to encourage the cat to dance with me too it



Lucky cat


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> it's very much in my present right now  i only have a glass left though - so it's uber-spliffs at the ready for back up



I think three cans of lager await me, although I do have one English pound in my pocket so could up it to four to dull the drag of the day. 

Thought I would be outta here by now but on lock up duty


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I think three cans of lager await me, although I do have one English pound in my pocket so could up it to four to dull the drag of the day.
> 
> Thought I would be outta here by now but on lock up duty



i just remembered i have a can of kronenbourg in the fridge, but it isn't very appetising after red wine. ho hum.

not long now though eh bajjy?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2009)

90 minutes until the meeting starts, might have a wander around the fleshpots of west hampstead


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> fleshpots



From the Biblical use as applied to Egypt (Exodus 16:3)?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2009)

actually, i might drink the rest of this red wine, make the dumplings, and THEN open the lager 

dragging? pah!  only issue is that neville the handyman will walk into my house and I'll be half cut and stinking of skunk  fuck it


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2009)

sojourner said:


> actually, i might drink the rest of this red wine, make the dumplings, and THEN open the lager
> 
> dragging? pah!  only issue is that neville the handyman will walk into my house and I'll be half cut and stinking of skunk  fuck it



neville appears to have a good life


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2009)

Badgers said:


> From the Biblical use as applied to Egypt (Exodus 16:3)?



of course


----------



## Badgers (Feb 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> neville appears to have a good life



Apart from the unfortunate name bestowed upon him by his cruel parents?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2009)

marty21 said:


> neville appears to have a good life



well he's not getting any wine or weed, and he's very cheap, so I'm not sure how


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2009)

Yawn.... 

Different day ahead today. 
Training in a different office and probably no interweb access. 
Not sure if there will be any drag or not but hoping for an early finish.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 12, 2009)

sojourner said:


> well he's not getting any wine or weed, and he's very cheap, so I'm not sure how



he's in a permanent drunken stoned haze, doing odd jobs at a grumpy ladies house who refuses to share her wine or spliff

what could be better


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2009)

New day, and in a calm mood...so far.  Have resent all the emails that bounced back, and it would appear they have gone through.  I have now probably jinxed them however, so if you hear a bang and a scream, that'll be me going through my roof


----------



## marty21 (Feb 12, 2009)

sojourner said:


> New day, and in a calm mood...so far.  Have resent all the emails that bounced back, and it would appear they have gone through.  I have now probably jinxed them however, so if you hear a bang and a scream, that'll be me going through my roof



it's early


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it's early



I know I know - but I just rang one of my staff to check he received my emails and he has, so I am allowing myself to breathe now    I think I might take it a bit easy today - I get so stressed sometimes it really does feel like I'm gonna have a stroke


----------



## marty21 (Feb 12, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I know I know - but I just rang one of my staff to check he received my emails and he has, so I am allowing myself to breathe now    I think I might take it a bit easy today - I get so stressed sometimes it really does feel like I'm gonna have a stroke




(((((sojourner)))))

I haven't even started yet, haven't even left home  evening meeting last night, means lay-in today and late start


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> evening meeting last night, means lay-in today and late start


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 12, 2009)

One of my colleagues has just made me laugh a lot by describing someone as looking like they are "made of soap"


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> (((((sojourner)))))
> 
> I haven't even started yet, haven't even left home  evening meeting last night, means lay-in today and late start



Hey - are you at work yet  Or still having a lie in


----------



## marty21 (Feb 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hey - are you at work yet  Or still having a lie in



started at 11.30


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> started at 11.30



Good! Just checking


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 12, 2009)

gah! lazy bugger is lazy. i've been slaving here all morning, non-stop i tell ya, non-stop 

now my stomach's grumbling so am off for a curry i think


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> gah! lazy bugger is lazy. i've been slaving here all morning, non-stop i tell ya, non-stop
> 
> now my stomach's grumbling so am off for a curry i think



Mmmmm...curry. Want!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 12, 2009)

Fucking fuck

As per usual *another* department is fucking us around because they are too stupid/arrogant to follow our advice whereas we are the people who actually talk to the customers and know what their response will be.

So - as anticipated - I have just had to spend 15 minutes trying to calm and placate an angry customer and I know that when I try and take it up with the head of the other department (who is also a director) she will burst into tears and start swearing at us. Again


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmmmm...curry. Want!


sag aloo, boiled rice, onion salad and yoghurt sauce. yum yum 

*does the greg wallace me-likey face*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 12, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> sag aloo, boiled rice, onion salad and yoghurt sauce. yum yum
> 
> *does the greg wallace me-likey face*



Lovely !

QofG's looks sadly at her packet of Weight Watchers Cheese Flavour Crips  It's not even real cheese. Or real crisps


----------



## marty21 (Feb 12, 2009)

I decided to listen to "Staying Alive" by the Bee Gees on my Ipod, I wanted to walk like John Travolta in the filum



I wanted to, but didn't


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I decided to listen to "Staying Alive" by the Bee Gees on my Ipod, I wanted to walk like John Travolta in the filum
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to, but didn't



Oh you so should have done  In fact go out, do it now, get someone to film it on their phone and post it up!

Then next time I see you I can come up to you with a hankie and say "Can I wipe your forehead" !!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oh you so should have done  In fact go out, do it now, get someone to film it on their phone and post it up!
> 
> Then next time I see you I can come up to you with a hankie and say "Can I wipe your forehead" !!



I don't think west hampstead is ready for my travolta


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> I don't think west hampstead is ready for my travolta



Not even in Waitrose?


----------



## Yetman (Feb 12, 2009)

I just got a ticket for obstructing the pavement when there was a good 3ft clear. It was them plastic fucking mickey mouse pigs as well. Good job I wasn’t there when they were putting it on my car actually, I’d probably be nicked by now. Well I say nicked, I mean held by a fucking failed security guard until the real rozzers got on the scene.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not even in Waitrose?



they would not condone that sort of behaviour in waitrose


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> they would not condone that sort of behaviour in waitrose



Oooh - I bet those West Hampstead dowagers would LURVE it 

My colleague has gossip but the newbie won't leave the fecking office so my colleague can't tell me


----------



## marty21 (Feb 12, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooh - I bet those West Hampstead dowagers would LURVE it
> 
> My colleague has gossip but the newbie won't leave the fecking office so my colleague can't tell me



she could email you, or text you, or go on twitter


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 12, 2009)

marty21 said:


> she could email you, or text you, or go on twitter



He has texted me now - not that it looked suspicious, our phones going off one after the other


----------



## RubyBlue (Feb 12, 2009)

Mad mad day at work today - I haven't stopped since I got in - but has been good


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2009)

I've had a rather delightful day actually - have made an effort to keep all stressful situations to a minimum, caught up on a bit of housework, put some chilled tunes on, and recharged my fucked up batteries


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2009)

Charming day working at another office and doing/having some training. 
It was actually good to engage the brain for a day and did learn (re-learn) some stuff. 

Richmond is an odd place (I did a fair amount of exploring) and seems to contain the best, plus the worst features a town centre can have. The place is pretty stunning in places with some great little shops, short walk to parks and rivers but these are diluted by a lot of coffee/beauty/deli-type shops frequented by chattering trendies. 

One sleep till the weekend...


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2009)

Ah so you're actually at the new place now then bajjy?

Seems like a smooth start


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Ah so you're actually at the new place now then bajjy?



Easing in slowly but seems all confirmed now, just waiting for the official first day now. Really nice office and people who we will be co-habiting with are pretty easygoing and none seem that stupid on first inspection.  



sojourner said:


> Seems like a smooth start



Not a major change to job role really. 

The commute is a bit longer (13mins each way) and a bit more expensive (£35pcm) but it does mean that I get a good stint on a train. Currently I only do 10 minutes each way on a train which is not quite long enough to get into a book. Hopefully the new journey (26mins each way) will mean I can get some reading in again


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hopefully the new journey (26mins each way) will mean I can get some reading in again





I do love optimists  I'm one myself - despite the ridiculous heights I can bounce off, I'll always have a plan b 

Commuting sounds acceptable, but there must be SOMEONE out of the new staff you've already thought about mentioning on here


----------



## Badgers (Feb 12, 2009)

sojourner said:


> but there must be SOMEONE out of the new staff you've already thought about mentioning on here



The blokes (most are blokes) all kinda looked the same now I think about it. Almost a bit 'cloned' looking if you get me?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The blokes (most are blokes) all kinda looked the same now I think about it. Almost a bit 'cloned' looking if you get me?



that's it then

'the clones'


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2009)

No clones today, just the 'old guard' of the former firm. 



Woke early again today and listening John Hurt read The French Lieutenant's Woman on the radio as I drink the first coffee of the day. 

Not expecting much of a drag today as it is Friday and the 'Friday-Feeling' should put a spring in my step. Starting early and there is only three of us in today, expecting an early finish to set up the weekend.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2009)

Right, off we go....


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 13, 2009)

in work early. got interview at 9 so cramming. haven't perpared at all. wish me luck dudes!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not expecting much of a drag today as it is Friday and the 'Friday-Feeling' should put a spring in my step



I was wrong....
Very, very, very, wrong....


----------



## marty21 (Feb 13, 2009)

in the office til 1, then lunch, then a meeting in hampstead from 2.30, no idea how long that will take, kinda hoping for a 4.30 finish


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2009)

Tuesday next week I have a morning appointment with an accountant/tax type fellow, then a bank appointment in the afternoon so pretty easy day in the main. Then trying to take Friday off to extend a weekend down with dad in East Sussex so hopefully an easier week ahead next week. 

Office is silent apart the tap-tapping of keyboards. 
This may seem annoying but the absence of Heart FM is helping my mood somewhat.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2009)

Morning all

We are taking part in the British Heart Foundation's "National Wear Red" Day today so I have a nice red jumper on and strange black skirt and boots combination which I am assured look okay but I think makes me look like mutton dresed as lamb 

Anyway - we havea quiz, a mini-boot sale and a choose-the-song game to look forward too 

And my boss is off so I intend to do the minimum of work


----------



## marty21 (Feb 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all
> 
> We are taking part in the British Heart Foundation's "National Wear Red" Day today so I have a nice red jumper on and strange black skirt and boots combination which I am assured look okay but I think makes me look like mutton dresed as lamb




pics or stfu


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> pics or stfu



Actually I might get a colleague to take one - with the boss away the underlings can play!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2009)

Help me cheat at the quiz! I win some chocolates 

Here are the questions - I know some of them but not all so any answers would be mucho appreciated

What planet is known as the “Red  Planet”?

2.What red vegetable is a member of the mustard family and  got its name from the Greek word for fast-appearing?

3.What does the French phrase Moulin Rouge  mean?

4.What movie based on a Tom Clancy novel was set in a  Russian submarine? 

5.Which 1999 Oscar-winning film has a title which refers to  a breed of rose and has a red rose on its poster?

6.Who rote the poem “ A Red, Red  Rose”?

7.UB40 had a hit in 1983 with the single “Red Red Wine” but  this song was originally recorded by which artist in 1968?   

8.How many times did Red Rum win the Grand  National?

9.What was Manfred von Richtofen, the World War 1 war  pilot, better known as? 

10.Which one of these Scandinavian territories does NOT have  red in its flag? Denmark, Norway, Finland, Greenland.

11.Which country has the highest percentage of redheads in  its population?

12.Which biblical character is noted for being a redhead and  also having red hair all over his body?

13.Which American President was a  redhead?

14.What is the name of the red  Teletubby?

15. What two letters in the Google logo are red?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2009)

Communist


----------



## prunus (Feb 13, 2009)

without google....



QueenOfGoths said:


> Help me cheat at the quiz! I win some chocolates
> 
> Here are the questions - I know some of them but not all so any answers would be mucho appreciated
> 
> ...


----------



## prunus (Feb 13, 2009)

And with for the rest:



QueenOfGoths said:


> Help me cheat at the quiz! I win some chocolates
> 
> Here are the questions - I know some of them but not all so any answers would be mucho appreciated
> 
> ...



There you go.  Can I have a choccie?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks for the answers Prunus - with the combined intellect of the three of us in the office (not that much tbh ) and judicious use of google we have sent in the answers.

I am confident they are all right but it depends whether we got the answers in on time.

We are desperate for chocolate here


----------



## zenie (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh god I need to get out of here, the guy who's always wanted my job just pisses me off no end 

Not in a bad mood as it is or anything


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2009)

Hmpf! Not sure we got the answers in on time so the chocolate is not ours .... yet.

If we donlt win I am just going to have to go out and buy some!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2009)

zenie said:


> Oh god I need to get out of here, the guy who's always wanted my job just pisses me off no end



Hang in there babes, it is Friday!!!! 



QueenOfGoths said:


> If we donlt win I am just going to have to go out and buy some!



This way you never lose


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 13, 2009)

aw god, i'm hungover and feeling poorly, someone told me i sound like i've got a cold, have been here since 9 this morning as had to be in for important meeting, my boss didn't arrive on time so i had to do small talk with the people who we were meeting at our office, i want to go home and sleep, i wish i had chocolates and quiz (i'm wearing a red mambo top btw, so i'm in the spirit), how long til i can go home.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> aw god, i'm hungover and feeling poorly, someone told me i sound like i've got a cold, have been here since 9 this morning as had to be in for important meeting, my boss didn't arrive on time so i had to do small talk with the people who we were meeting at our office, i want to go home and sleep, i wish i had chocolates and quiz (i'm wearing a red mambo top btw, so i'm in the spirit), how long til i can go home.....



(((Paulie))) 

Perhaps you can play up the 'cold sounding' bit, add in a few sniffles, coughs etc.. than say you need to go home as you are coming down with something 

Otherwise I prescribe strong coffee! And maybe a surreptitious snooze at your desk

Still no news on whether we have won the chocolate. Though even if we don't win the quiz we still have the "Choose-a-Song" competition (you get a list of songs from which to choose and at midday an envelope will be opened containing the name of a song and whoever has chosen that song will win. Chocolate)

Our hopes are resting on "Little Red Corvette", "I Left My Heart In San Francisco" and "Red Dress"


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Our hopes are resting on "Little Red Corvette", "*I Left My Heart In San Francisco*" and "Red Dress"


what's that one got to do with red things?

am i being dense? fingers crossed for your song etc


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2009)

Yawn... 
Gonna hang on for the 13:00 lunch slot although I just wanna break from the desk.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 13, 2009)

is it me or is every minute taking an hour to pass today?


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 13, 2009)

It's not you Paulie.. time has slowed down today


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 13, 2009)

must be cos its friday the 13th i reckon. rather than giving us some awful catastrophe, the cosmic creator has slowed down the whole universe and is making dinner time and going-home time travel further and further away from us.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> what's that one got to do with red things?
> 
> am i being dense? fingers crossed for your song etc



All the songs have either "red" or "heart" in the title (I think )

As an office we have £3.00 invested in this now so it is serious business!

In other news the newbie is unfeasiably excited today because the new "Fridaythe 13th" film is out and he has a front row seat to see it at his local cinema this pm. He is considering taking his Jason doll with him...and under his red jumper he has a "Friday the 13th" t-shirt. Aw bless!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> In other news the newbie is unfeasiably excited today because the new "Fridaythe 13th" film is out and he has a front row seat to see it at his local cinema this pm. He is considering taking his Jason doll with him...and under his red jumper he has a "Friday the 13th" t-shirt. Aw bless!



How old is this joker, he gets more ridiculous every day!!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> In other news the newbie is unfeasiably excited today because the new "Fridaythe 13th" film is out and he has a front row seat to see it at his local cinema this pm. He is considering taking his Jason doll with him...and under his red jumper he has a "Friday the 13th" t-shirt. Aw bless!



oh dear 

in better news, my pay has been adjusted this week, and includes a tax adjustment of nearly two hundred english pounds


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 13, 2009)

drinks are on marty!!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> in better news, my pay has been adjusted this week, and includes a tax adjustment of nearly two hundred english pounds



How will you be spending these gifts from heaven?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> How old is this joker, he gets more ridiculous every day!!



Not sure exactly - early 20's probably, possibly late twenties but I don't think so.

Honestly I have never seen him as animated and excited as today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2009)

marty21 said:


> oh dear
> 
> in better news, my pay has been adjusted this week, and includes a tax adjustment of nearly two hundred english pounds



Congratulations Marty. What lovely surprise news


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not sure exactly - early 20's probably, possibly late twenties but I don't think so.



Thought he was a school leaver or summat? 
Perhaps he is just showing us up for the old cynics we are?


----------



## zenie (Feb 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hang in there babes, it is Friday!!!!


 
Yep deep breaths ey? 



BiddlyBee said:


> It's not you Paulie.. time has slowed down today


 
Hasn't it? 

I'm hungry and want to go out for lunch but it's only 12


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 13, 2009)

well i don't care, i'm going to get some pie and mash i think, can't be arsed with sitting here anymore.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Thought he was a school leaver or summat?
> Perhaps he is just showing us up for the old cynics we are?



I'd like to think that but after the 10 minute lecture we have just had about how the new film seems, from what he has read, to differ from the original I am less sure!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> drinks are on marty!!!



avoids hackney for a few weeks



Badgers said:


> How will you be spending these gifts from heaven?



it might well go to mr barclaycard 


QueenOfGoths said:


> Congratulations Marty. What lovely surprise news



aye


----------



## marty21 (Feb 13, 2009)

whispering lady is in again, she also talks to herself as well as whispering, 

"swish swish swish"


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> well i don't care, i'm going to get some pie and mash i think, can't be arsed with sitting here anymore.





I fancy something stodgy for lunch today too but don't want to ruin dinner. 
Have time on my hands so will stroll round the shops and take it all in.


----------



## zenie (Feb 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> well i don't care, i'm going to get some pie and mash i think, can't be arsed with sitting here anymore.


 

You bastard that sounds really nice and fattening. 

Jacket potato for me I think and maybe a walk to clear the head


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2009)

zenie said:


> Jacket potato for me I think



Brought from home or are you getting one out? 
I find jacket potatoes are one of the most troubling things to get from a cafe/pub/etc.


----------



## zenie (Feb 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Brought from home or are you getting one out?
> I find jacket potatoes are one of the most troubling things to get from a cafe/pub/etc.


 

from a cafe. Cheese and ham maybe...

Do you? I find them overpriced


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2009)

Boo! We came second in the quiz .... however the winning department got some caramel hearts whereas the three of us are now sharing a huge tin of biscuits with the third placed team! So result!!!! 

The winning song was "Red Red Wine" which none of us chose but - again - it is difficult to feel disappointed when cramming out fat little faces with jammie dodger


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2009)

zenie said:


> from a cafe. Cheese and ham maybe...
> 
> Do you? I find them overpriced



I love a jacket spud, one of my favourite lunches evah I reckon. 

The problem is generally with the way they are cooked and portioned. 
Most places seem to pre-cook them and then the amount of (beans and cheese for me) filling is rarely right. 

Given the cost/quality of one at a cafe I generally would rather make 6 at home with crispy shells and the correct amount of filling.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 13, 2009)

zenie said:


> from a cafe. Cheese and ham maybe...
> 
> Do you? I find them overpriced


Where are your cuppasoups?   

I've got tuna on toast with a celmentine on the side! saving myself for fajitas tonight!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2009)

The sugar rush of the biscuits is fading now and I feel sleepy


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2009)

Right then, off for a stroll round Scum Side (South Side) in Wandsworth to kill an hour and make a short afternoon start.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 13, 2009)

Mad morning so far

I am currently attempting to take a lunch break, but I think I'm gonna have to switch my fucking phone off cos twats keep ringing me


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 13, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I am currently attempting to take a lunch break, but I think I'm gonna have to switch my fucking phone off cos twats keep ringing me


There's something so magnificent about the way that you put that


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2009)

In the office on my own at the moment

One colleague is at lunch and the newbie is doing some work in the basement.............musn't eat all the biscuits while they are gone.....................oops


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 13, 2009)

the newbie is in the basement!!!  if he's that much of a horror movie freak, he'll deffo end up as toast...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> the newbie is in the basement!!!  if he's that much of a horror movie freak, he'll deffo end up as toast...





Would it be wrong to think "They'll be more biscuits for me then..."


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2009)

Ended up wasting my lunch hour in Sainsbury's and now back for the afternoon shift again. 
Got a pretty large food shop for a Friday so some good eating lies ahead for the weekend it seems. 

Only (hopefully) about two hours to go but this Friday has a real drag to it despite my early morning optimism. Time seems to be slowing down to a crawl, Heart FM is burning my brain and I just want to be on the sofa.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2009)

Really quiet here at the moment - maybe our customers are starting their Valentine's Day celebrations early 

I think newbie may have gone off to buy a new Jason doll but I'm not sure


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 13, 2009)

I hardly have anything to do, and can't get up the motivation to do the little I've got  

Just over an hour to go....


----------



## Yetman (Feb 13, 2009)

I just bought loads of posh sausages and mince and other tasty shit for the weekend also Badgers, when I get home however there'll be a load of people there mad for the session but they can fuck off. No drugs til everyones tasted my posh fucking sausages you bastards. Isnt it


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2009)

Yetman said:


> mad for the session



Getting a bit of that 'Friday itch' here too but gonna fight the demons


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 13, 2009)

63 minutes and 30 seconds before i'm nos vamos.....


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 13, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I just bought loads of posh sausages and mince and other tasty shit for the weekend also Badgers, when I get home however there'll be a load of people there mad for the session but they can fuck off. No drugs til everyones tasted my posh fucking sausages you bastards. Isnt it



i haven't got any sausages but i have got a load of drugs. can't say i'm that bothered on the posh pork front tbh


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 13, 2009)

Fuck it, I haven't got either


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> i haven't got any sausages but i have got a load of drugs. can't say i'm that bothered on the posh pork front tbh



I've got neither sausages nor drugs - I feel left out


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> posh pork



You loves a bit of rough pork innit


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You loves a bit of rough pork innit



can't argue with that


----------



## Yetman (Feb 13, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> i haven't got any sausages but i have got a load of drugs. can't say i'm that bothered on the posh pork front tbh



Maybe the sausages can wait, those bastards wont appreciate them anyway, I'll throw them some findus crispy pancake sarnies or something it wont make any difference to them. I'll save the snags for me 

Big weekend planned then Doll?


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 13, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Big weekend planned then Doll?



hmmm not really planned exactly. although maybe i can feel an impromptu one in me waters, yagetme?

you??

p.s. fuck the sausages. not literally


----------



## Yetman (Feb 13, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> hmmm not really planned exactly. although maybe i can feel an impromptu one in me waters, yagetme?
> 
> you??
> 
> p.s. fuck the sausages. not literally



Yes, its weekend 4 of my big bumper birthday bank holiday bonanza 

When I get home there'll be a load of people waiting for me. Its gonna be a hairy one, oh yes. When you can feel it in your waters you know its gonna explode into a tidal wave of messiness......dont fight it sister, it only makes it more angry 

And yeah fuck the sausages, not literally but....well.....you never know.....I've still got an hour or so of work and they are looking damn maleable....


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 13, 2009)

Yetman said:


> When you can feel it in your waters you know its gonna explode into a tidal wave of messiness......dont fight it sister, it only makes it more angry



yes, this worries me somewhat. have a lunch date with girlfriends tmw at 1pm...  



Yetman said:


> And yeah fuck the sausages, not literally but....well.....you never know.....I've still got an hour or so of work and they are looking damn maleable....



maleable. what a great word! especially in relation to potentially fucking raw sausages


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2009)

Feeling really very sleepy now - I may have to have a little walk to wake myself up


----------



## sojourner (Feb 13, 2009)

Another fucking day of madness.  emails still up the spout. I can send, oh YES i can send, but can I receive?  No, I CANNOT receive.  Not from my accountant who has been emailing me for years, not from my sales leads, only from my staff, and the cunt so-called 'testing' my email account.

I think it's time to open that wine.  Yes, yes it IS


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2009)

Kick me out of here now
I am bored of this Friday shit now 
Just waiting for the first person to say 'we might as well lock up' and don't want to be the one to speak first


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 13, 2009)

right, am off, enjoy yourselves people, whether its drugged up sausages, sleepy heads or fucking emails!!!!! cheers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 13, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> right, am off, enjoy yourselves people, whether its drugged up sausages, sleepy heads or fucking emails!!!!! cheers




Have a good weekend Paulie


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2009)

COME ON!!!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 13, 2009)

"we might as well lock up"





right, am DEFFO opening that wine now!!!


----------



## Yetman (Feb 13, 2009)

dolly's gal said:


> yes, this worries me somewhat. have a lunch date with girlfriends tmw at 1pm...



Turn up pissed with your clothes on backwards waving a bottle of wine saying 'come on you slags fuck lunch lets get mad with iiiiiiiit' you'll be known as the life and soul of the party for years to come 



Badgers said:


> Kick me out of here now
> I am bored of this Friday shit now
> Just waiting for the first person to say 'we might as well lock up' and don't want to be the one to speak first



Couple of loaded glances is in order I expect......

I'm going in a minute. Fuck this cock shit. Funny how theres no managers in on Fridays isnt it. Well I've had enough of this. Its one rule for the rich and another for the poor I tell thee. I'm off. Have a good weekend peeps!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 13, 2009)

Right, coat is on so see you on the other side


----------



## sojourner (Feb 13, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Right, coat is on so see you on the other side



  toodle-oo bajjy


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 16, 2009)

A special one-off visit to mention that I hope to read through the Government's public service delivery announcements, delivery agreements no. 23 and 25 today. Before reading HM Government's 2008-2011 Drug Strategy.

I have delayed reading these for a couple of months, with bloody good reason.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 16, 2009)

mrs quoad said:


> A special one-off visit to mention that I hope to read through the Government's public service delivery announcements, delivery agreements no. 23 and 25 today. Before reading *HM Government's 2008-2011 Drug Strategy.
> *
> I have delayed reading these for a couple of months, with bloody good reason.



it is surely bound to be riddled with inaccuracy and bias. Burn it! Burn it all!1eleven!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2009)

That was hard... 
Getting out of bed on a Monday is never funny but this morning was a real struggle. 
Wifey is on half term so woke later than usual and could not get motivated at all, arrived twenty mins late as a result. 
Gonna struggle through the day and luckily have a lie in (leaving house at 09:45) tomorrow which is no bad thing I guess. 

Was a pleasing weekend in the main with good food and plenty of good radio, films and some beer


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2009)

another monday - trouble free transport in, which is a plus


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> trouble free transport in



Mine was painless too despite leaving late and clashing slight with the school (ghoul) run today. 



Just had our buildings manager arrive and drag out director for a chat. I hope that this does not mean we are finally being given our marching orders from the old place but guess that it will happen soon.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Mine was painless too despite leaving late and clashing slight with the school (ghoul) run today.
> 
> 
> 
> Just had our buildings manager arrive and drag out director for a chat. I hope that this does not mean we are finally being given our marching orders from the old place but guess that it will happen soon.



i'm a bit confused as to what's happening at your work, are you employed by the administrators now, or has it been taken over ?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 16, 2009)

Morning all  

Pretty quiet here, still have some biscuits left over from last week. I have a headache though - wonder if custard creams are a cure for that


----------



## sojourner (Feb 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i'm a bit confused as to what's happening at your work, are you employed by the administrators now, or has it been taken over ?



I'm confused too.  Spell it out for us bajjy - it's Monday morning and our brains aren't working


----------



## sojourner (Feb 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Morning all
> 
> Pretty quiet here, still have some biscuits left over from last week. I have a headache though - *wonder if custard creams are a cure for that*



With a nice cup of weak milky tea, they are second to none as a headache cure


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> With a nice cup of weak milky tea, they are second to none as a headache cure



yuk!!! weak milky tea , horrible - builders tea ftw


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> With a nice cup of weak milky tea, they are second to none as a headache cure





marty21 said:


> yuk!!! weak milky tea , horrible - builders tea ftw



I am off to boil the kettle and raid the biscuit box!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am off to boil the kettle and raid the biscuit box!



make it strong !!!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i'm a bit confused as to what's happening at your work, are you employed by the administrators now, or has it been taken over ?



I am confused too mate.... 

We are now taken over so the administrators are out of my life. There is a lot of unknowns though, with the biggest one being where we will end up. Right now we are in an office that accommodates 20 people but there are 5 of us left for the foreseeable future 

The buildings manager just basically said that he knew we were leaving but does not want to lose us. Like most commercial property owners they know that they will struggle like hell to fill this office, even at vastly discounted rates from what we were paying. So they have offered us alternative (very cheap) premises in the same complex 

It is still 'limbo' in my world and I don't like it as it really bothers me not having a plan but at least I am not job hunting (yet) or signing on!!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 16, 2009)

Right, so you still have the same sort of job as you did have, but now you are working for another company, right?

Bear with me, I popped more brain cells on Saturday night


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 16, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> it is surely bound to be riddled with inaccuracy and bias. Burn it! Burn it all!1eleven!



It being a policy document, DC, it's kinda hard for it to be filled with inaccuracy and bias 

It might _proceed_ from inaccuracy and bias... The policy itself is more of an optimistic / descriptive effort and a reflection of the govt's goals and consequent pressures likely to be put on practitioners, though


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Right, so you still have the same sort of job as you did have, but now you are working for another company, right?
> 
> Bear with me, I popped more brain cells on Saturday night



Company that owned our company went bust 
As a result our company went bust too 
Administrators took over our company 
Our company has now been sold by the administrators 
So a new limited company is set up and owns the intellectual property of the old company 

I am moving from PAYE to sole trader and will be invoicing the new company
They are retaining my services so may also be outsourcing my services to another company
This is because the company I am billing has little work for me to do in the short/mid term

It all seems vague but moving in the right direction I suppose


----------



## sojourner (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you for that clarification bajjy, much appreciated


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2009)

It makes me tired all over 
Might go and have a smoke to wake myself up now


----------



## Yetman (Feb 16, 2009)

Fuck me.....left here on Friday and didnt sleep from then until around 11 last night. My eyes are on fire my house is a mess and I cant remember how to do my job. Getting too old for all this malarky 

It was a funny weekend though


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2009)

But what about the sausages?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 16, 2009)

I think I got the email problem sorted out - there was a duplicate fucking THINGY on the server apparently, so that's nice.  

Now I am just dealing with people who never fucking read attachments, and ask me stupid questions.  I am very close to finishing off with 'best regards, you illiterate fucking twat'


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2009)

Hungry as a full bag of hungry things 
Hanging in there for the 13:00 - 14:00 lunch slot so the afternoon seems shorter


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 16, 2009)

Waiting for the post to be passed over - there is a lot I think. Ah well, it'll keep me busy


----------



## middle C (Feb 16, 2009)

i received the bonus letter this morning.  i'm surprised i even got a bonus considering i was off work for quite a bit last year.  and the percentage ain't bad neither.  i'm glad 
just have to remind myself - i'm working for the money, i'm working for the money... and avoid being pissed off.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2009)

Right, I am off to the shops and stuff


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2009)

lunch-time nears an end, 3 hours to go


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2009)

Picked up a Pieminister steak and bristol ale pie reduced from £3.29 to £1.50 for lunch. 
They are good but not worth £3.29 I don't think!!

Keeping fingers crossed for a 16:30 finish and home in PJs by 17:30 but not counting chickens there.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Keeping fingers crossed for a 16:30 finish and home in PJs by 17:30 but not counting KFC chickens there.



fixed it for you!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2009)

Lunch was good but Heart FM is making my teeth itch


----------



## Yetman (Feb 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Picked up a Pieminister steak and bristol ale pie reduced from £3.29 to £1.50 for lunch.
> They are good but not worth £3.29 I don't think!!
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed for a 16:30 finish and home in PJs by 17:30 but not counting chickens there.



Yeah they are about £6.50 with all the trimmings in the pieminster in bristol! Most of them are a bit rich but there are some real beauts in there 

I've still got my fucking sausages - nobody wanted any food all weekend  but that means a killer sausage and mash for me tonight. Hehehehe


----------



## dolly's gal (Feb 16, 2009)

just ate a massive orange. never seen a fucker as big as that in all me life! was a bit offputing actually, it's size. i might need a lie down after all that


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2009)

She has just swapped from Heart FM to Gold Radio


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 16, 2009)

Know that feeling ^

Been told today that I can't work flexible hours, so no coming in early and leaving early - which means I need to take an hour for lunch so I don't build up any hours. 

Doesn't sound that harsh, except other people are allowed to do it, and we've got a flexible working policy. I'm the only person in the org that is a one-man department; so leaving half an hour early would mean no cover my teeny tiny department (what do they do when I go on holiday then? ).


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2009)

Shit news babes... 

That place just really seems to have it in for you


----------



## baldrick (Feb 16, 2009)

have done absolutely *nothing* since lunch.

tried to order some stuff, but the stupid ordering system webpage timed out and now i really can't be arsed 

i have loads of shit to be getting on with, but it's reliant on other people giving me information, which is never going to fucking happen.  i hate having to chase people, hate it.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 16, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Shit news babes...
> 
> That place just really seems to have it in for you


Guess it's a few more mins in bed in the morning... but being forced to take an hours lunch is shit, this place is just all a bit shit really


----------



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2009)

Day done


----------



## marty21 (Feb 16, 2009)

spent ages trying to connect a new franking machine , I am made of fail, called our IT bloke, he's coming tomorrow


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 16, 2009)

baldrick said:


> have done absolutely *nothing* since lunch.
> 
> tried to order some stuff, but the stupid ordering system webpage timed out and now i really can't be arsed
> 
> i have loads of shit to be getting on with, but it's reliant on other people giving me information, which is never going to fucking happen.  i hate having to chase people, hate it.



I managed to make ordering some fine tipped blah blah pens last about 5 hours last week


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2009)

Late lazy start today and still in dressing gown.
Leaving the house and heading out about 09:45 for (exciting) 11:00 meeting with accountant in W1.
Back in the office for the drag by about 12:30-13:00 

Yawn


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2009)

Mornin' draggers!!

The Victoria Line being down means that two of my colleagues are going to be late so it's only me, the newbie and his first packet of crisps of the day so far


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 17, 2009)

i'm only now eating breakfast! late start (ray! ) cos i have late finish (boo! )


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2009)

quick cigarette break ____~~~


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 17, 2009)

marty21 said:


> quick cigarette break ____~~~



I have my fag break at 1030 

My tummy just went skweeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee really loudly


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2009)

This computer is so SLOW this morning. I've already had the t'internet 'freeze' twice plus I might as well have printed off and walked to the third floor office with the e-mail I've just tried to send to a colleage's office up there!

Which I know would have been the healty option but I couldn't have added a LOLcat to it if I'd done that


----------



## baldrick (Feb 17, 2009)

i am soooooo hungry 

i got up at 6am to do some study before work, it's been 5 hours since brekkie and my stomach is about to start eating itself


----------



## baldrick (Feb 17, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I managed to make ordering some fine tipped blah blah pens last about 5 hours last week


i *still* haven't done that order.

either i am the world's least efficient admin or i am really fucking busy.  i can't decide


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2009)

baldrick said:


> i am soooooo hungry
> 
> i got up at 6am to do some study before work, it's been 5 hours since brekkie and my stomach is about to start eating itself



i never have breakfast in the week, just can't be arsed, I'll be having lunch at 1 as usual, with just coffee to sustain me until then


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2009)

A colleague of mine always gets me to look things up on the internet,  even though he has access himself, because he is not confident with using the web.

Fair do's. But I wish he wouldn't then act so accusingly when I can't find the answer he wants ! It's like he blames me or something.

It's not my fault their are no direct trains between London Bridge and Carshalton on a Sunday. Honest!


----------



## middle C (Feb 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A colleague of mine always gets me to look things up on the internet,  even though he has access himself, because *he is not confident with using the web*.
> 
> Fair do's. But I wish he wouldn't then act so accusingly when I can't find the answer he wants ! It's like he blames me or something.
> 
> It's not my fault their are no direct trains between London Bridge and Carshalton on a Sunday. Honest!



 
nowadays i'd have thought EVERYONE should be able to google for an answer.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> A colleague of mine always gets me to look things up on the internet,  even though he has access himself, because he is not confident with using the web.
> 
> Fair do's. But I wish he wouldn't then act so accusingly when I can't find the answer he wants ! It's like he blames me or something.
> 
> It's not my fault their are no direct trains between London Bridge and Carshalton on a Sunday. Honest!



does he get you to look up porn?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2009)

middle C said:


> nowadays i'd have thought EVERYONE should be able to google for an answer.



Oh you have no idea! - He has the only typewriter in the building because he prefers that to the computer. He often refuses to answer e-mails, prefering to ring the person up if they have given a number or waiting for them to ring him  And he doesnt like taking credit card payment for things he hires out and tells us off if we do that when deputising for him!



marty21 said:


> does he get you to look up porn?



Thankfully I am not sure he knows of the porn potential of the net.....yet


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2009)

Just arrived back in the office drag.
Nice to have a lie in this morning but the meeting with the accountant has twisted my fragile melon. 
Now I am trying to work out crap like IR35 is a laugh a minute but getting my head around it slowly I think. 
Oh well, at least I am still _sort of_ working or something?


----------



## prunus (Feb 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just arrived back in the office *in* drag.



Fixed it for you.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2009)

Damn you all!!!


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 17, 2009)

ironically, my stress about getting made redundant is fucking me up so badly I've stopped sleeping and missed work today, which will all help to make my redundancy more likely. So that's good


----------



## foo (Feb 17, 2009)

oh Jeff sorry to read that. and about the redundancy too. x 

i'm sitting here shaking and almost in tears. when you can't even rely on the union, things get scary and i'm so paranoid and jumpy here right about now. my colleague who had a breakdown in the office has gone off sick for another two weeks (which i totally understand - i'm not at all pissed off with him) but it's left me alone and damn scared. my boss is gunning for the pair of us. 

strangely we've done really well this year, and have produced some pretty amazing outcomes. even the children's commissioner wants to meet us because we got those mosquito things banned in cambs. well us and thte kids.

yet my colleague has been put on capability, and i'm being shouted at. i really don't understand what's going on.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> ironically, my stress about getting made redundant is fucking me up so badly I've stopped sleeping and missed work today, which will all help to make my redundancy more likely. So that's good



(((El Jefe)))


----------



## prunus (Feb 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just arrived back in the office drag.
> Nice to have a lie in this morning but the meeting with the accountant has twisted my fragile melon.
> Now I am trying to work out crap like IR35 is a laugh a minute but getting my head around it slowly I think.
> Oh well, at least I am still _sort of_ working or something?



On a more serious note - if you want any tips re: IR35 feel free to ask - I've been freelance and working mostly for one co. for years now so I know a little about it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2009)

foo said:


> oh Jeff sorry to read that. and about the redundancy too. x
> 
> i'm sitting here shaking and almost in tears. when you can't even rely on the union, things get scary and i'm so paranoid and jumpy here right about now. my colleague who had a breakdown in the office has gone off sick for another two weeks (which i totally understand - i'm not at all pissed off with him) but it's left me alone and damn scared. my boss is gunning for the pair of us.
> 
> ...



Oh foo that sounds awful


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 17, 2009)

I wish people would keep intelligible accounts.  I can't make head or tail of what I'm looking at now.  However, since the culprit has been dead for nearly two centuries I can't very well ring him up and ask him to explain!


----------



## Voley (Feb 17, 2009)

Fucking hell, foo, that's rough. No pleasing some bosses, eh?


----------



## foo (Feb 17, 2009)

the system is propping him up though cos i work for local govt. and the union man is crap. 

i'd better be quiet cos pcs have ears an all that.

i better go home i feel liike i'm on the verge of losing it. x


----------



## Looby (Feb 17, 2009)

foo said:


> the system is propping him up though cos i work for local govt. and the union man is crap.
> 
> i'd better be quiet cos pcs have ears an all that.
> 
> i better go home i feel liike i'm on the verge of losing it. x



foo-if the local rep isn't much use then ask elsewhere. Is there a regional office to ask for help? (not sure how big *our group is)


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 17, 2009)

foo said:


> oh Jeff sorry to read that. and about the redundancy too. x
> 
> i'm sitting here shaking and almost in tears. when you can't even rely on the union, things get scary and i'm so paranoid and jumpy here right about now. my colleague who had a breakdown in the office has gone off sick for another two weeks (which i totally understand - i'm not at all pissed off with him) but it's left me alone and damn scared. my boss is gunning for the pair of us.
> 
> ...



Oh I'm sorry to read this foo.   And you as well, El Jefe.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> ironically, my stress about getting made redundant is fucking me up so badly I've stopped sleeping and missed work today, which will all help to make my redundancy more likely. So that's good





I have found that work uncertainty does really mess with my sleep. Normally I sleep well but recent months have meant some bad nights sleep!!


----------



## Looby (Feb 17, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I have found that work uncertainty does really mess with my sleep. Normally I sleep well but recent months have meant some bad nights sleep!!



I sleep reall* badl* when things are shit at work which makes things worse at work because I'm so knackered all the time.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2009)

prunus said:


> On a more serious note - if you want any tips re: IR35 feel free to ask - I've been freelance and working mostly for one co. for years now so I know a little about it.



Could be really useful. 
I am ready to go self emplyed but have one company that seems to want me to work just for them. 
I think that I need a clearer idea of my next 12 months work plan


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 17, 2009)

foo said:


> i better go home i feel liike i'm on the verge of losing it. x


Go home if you can  sounds like a harsh situation to be in.

Sounds rough for you too jefe


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2009)

Foo and Jeff   I know what it's like to work in a place like that - I left somewhere last summer for management related reasons , hope it works out for you two...


----------



## sojourner (Feb 17, 2009)

Hope you're having a nice calming spliff now foo

Jefe - is it definite now then?  Work worries keep me awake too...fucking shit innit?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2009)

Arrrgggghhh... 
Have got used to the 16:30 finish over recent weeks but not gonna sneak away early tonight.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 17, 2009)

I am soooooo tired.  Must remember to start iron pills again.  Eyes...heavy...can't...stop...yawning  

My fucking eyebags are a ridiculous size at the moment


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I am soooooo tired



Me yesterday ^ ^ 

Was asleep by 8pm which is becoming a bit of a Monday habit now. 
Possibly following the weekends entertainment but possibly due to Sunday night lack of sleep. 

Get yourself to bed by 8pm Sojjy, it will fix you up


----------



## sojourner (Feb 17, 2009)

Aye I will bajjy - struggling to keep awake past 9 anyway, but then get the 3am 'your brain is fully awake now' message from the bastard internal monologue


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 17, 2009)

Stupidly busy so far this week, same as last week.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 17, 2009)

7 minutes to go...spliff/curry/couch/Wire time coming right up

*yawns*


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2009)

Just had a meeting with the chap holding the purse strings in this curious company and things are calmer in my world
Day nearly done once more and the rain is not yet dampening my spirits 
Need to get some beer, food and more precious sleep


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2009)

Yawn, out the door in 20mins and off for another day.... 
Lots of reading to do today and writing a business plan which is always fun. 

How long till lunchtime


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2009)

about to get dressed, should make the 8.10


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2009)

Once more into the breach dear Marty


----------



## rennie (Feb 18, 2009)

ovaltina said:


> Stupidly busy so far this week, same as last week.



me too.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2009)

Made the office, just three of us here today and general gossip going on so far. 
Off for the first smoke break of the day now then down to some work I guess.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

My day for working at home 

But feeling a bit sleepy so may defer starting to work until after I've had some coffee.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 18, 2009)

Late in today, oops. Am using District from Stepney Green to Temple instead of Central Bethnal Green to Hoborn. Much nicer journey and stroll up Aldwych to the mines but takes at least 10-15 mins longer, which I seem to be unable to factor in to the up/coffee/fag/sss/dress/leave flow.

More evening voluntrary gig fun tonight - I feel _so_ go-getting  but sorry to hear of horrible stress of posters ^^


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2009)

Database cleaning 
Yay x 1,000,000


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2009)

I keep finding ace ways of avoiding doing the next two appraisals.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2009)

One of the great things about this company 'structure' is that I foresee no more appraisals in my future


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2009)

photocopied most of a file - standing around, feeding in paper, clearing blocked paper, refilling machine

ftw


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> photocopied most of a file - standing around, feeding in paper, clearing blocked paper, refilling machine
> 
> ftw



I have Bill Drummond's The Manual in loose A4 form that someone _typed up and printed out on a  dot matix_!! I stole some work photocopying time last week and managed to fuck it all up. It hasn't got page numbers on so I've got one whole and one half of A4 and some of both parts are now in the wrong order  I just shoved it all into a folder in blind panic and now I'm too scared/busy to sit down and sort it all out


----------



## baldrick (Feb 18, 2009)

ugh, i'm half asleep again.  went to bed at 9 last night, doing uni work at 6am and i'm sooo tired   think my body clock objects to these early mornings.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2009)

Sarnies eaten
Spreadsheets done 
Database a bit cleaner 
Some reading done 

The radio is tuned to Capital FM today which hurts nearly as much as Heart FM


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2009)

our radio is on classic fm, but it's in another room so I can't hear it too well, it's not much of a distraction, and probably preferrable to a "pop" station

1 hour to lunch


----------



## g force (Feb 18, 2009)

Up to my ears in Planning spreadsheets, POs and other crap that needs to get sorted....gonna be a long day


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> One of the great things about this company 'structure' is that I foresee no more appraisals in my future



Tbf, the people I will be doing the appraisals on are probably quite happy that I'm not getting round to them yet.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2009)

I am the only one of four that has no fucking soundcard so I always have to listen to the others choices.
They like crap mostly with the occasional bout of nostalgia


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am the only one of four that has no fucking soundcard so I always have to listen to the others choices.
> They like crap mostly with the occasional bout of nostalgia



earplugs


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am the only one of four that has no fucking soundcard so I always have to listen to the others choices.
> They like crap mostly with the occasional bout of nostalgia



i have no sound card either 

there is one pc which pumps out choons! from classic fm, and in the other office, there is a cd player and radio, his preferred music is nostalgic -at xmas it was something like 200 greatest xmas hits on repeat


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

Finished my work so may wander aimlessly around the house wondering what to do next.

I seem unable to make any decisions today


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Finished my work so may wander aimlessly around the house wondering what to do next.
> 
> I seem unable to make any decisions today



how is bargain hunt today?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2009)

I really should just bring some CDs in but doubt they would go down well!!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I really should just bring some CDs in but doubt they would go down well!!



i once did that in a small office, played lucinda williams and rufus wainwright, my workmate said they thought i must be depressed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> how is bargain hunt today?



The red team are currently buying a walking stick which turns into a horse measuring device. Woo hoo!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2009)

Curious mix in here even though there is only four of us. 

Radio woman kills my mind 
Bloke 1 listens to the NBA highlights on really loud every lunchtime 
Bloke 2 could not recognise the Rolling Stones, Beach Boys or Beatles songs yesterday
I might have to fix these sound wars soon


----------



## Hellsbells (Feb 18, 2009)

god, what i wouldn't give for a radio in this office. It would certainly beat the sounds of people yawning and sighing and tapping and clicking.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2009)

marty21 said:


> how is bargain hunt today?



Just thought that if I had some headphones I could probably watch Antiques Roadshow on iPlayer or something... 

Hmm, the thinking mans Bargain Hunt


----------



## Onslow (Feb 18, 2009)

I have not done ANYTHING today!?!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2009)

I blame the parents.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2009)

Was planning for the 13:00 lunch and got pulled into a task at 12:55 
Still tapping lines into a spreadsheet as he talks stuff at me 
I need to teach others here to use Excel really 
Then I could have lunch breaks 
Hungry now


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2009)

oh dear, well get yourself off for food immediately!!!

i've eaten so much, i feel like i'm falling asleep here. already done most of what i need to do today as well.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2009)

just the afternoon to go now, thought i had a 4.30 meeting , but I haven't  it's tomorrow night


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2009)

paulie, what happened after that pay shenanigans at xmas, was there any comeback on the various individuals who fucked up?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 18, 2009)

nowt much really, it turned out that the person who fucked up had had some real real bad news (which i'm not even going to begin to go into here), but basically it was kind of understandable that his head was elsewhere.

having said that, my boss has told him today, in no uncertain terms from what i understand, that he needs to pick up his performance a great deal.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2009)

Still tapping lines in a spreadsheet


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> nowt much really, it turned out that the person who fucked up had had some real real bad news (which i'm not even going to begin to go into here), but basically it was kind of understandable that his head was elsewhere.
> 
> having said that, my boss has told him today, in no uncertain terms from what i understand, that he needs to pick up his performance a great deal.



blimey

you just never know, do you?  and there was us, slagging the poor fucker.


I am not looking forward to the next 4 days, up and down the M6, trying to train the new starts, and hoping against hope that the one I interview tomorrow is able to start immediately.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2009)

Lunch chances gone so hopefully gonna sneeeek outta da door early today...
In fact I am sneaking now......
Towards the door
Stealthily 
Slowly 
Bye


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2009)

Bye bajjjjjjyyyyyy *waves*


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Lunch chances gone so hopefully gonna sneeeek outta da door early today...
> In fact I am sneaking now......
> Towards the door
> Stealthily
> ...



PJs by 5?


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 18, 2009)

pfft

can I go home yet?


----------



## Strumpet (Feb 18, 2009)

Draaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagging


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Bye bajjjjjjyyyyyy *waves*







marty21 said:


> PJs by 5?



Made the PJs by 17:15 and the sofa (clutching sarnie and beer) by 17:16


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Made the PJs by 17:15 and the sofa (clutching sarnie and beer) by 17:16





have you done anything stupid today bajjy?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> have you done anything stupid today bajjy?



Actually no
This is unusual for me though


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Actually no
> This is unusual for me though



i was only asking because it's been a particularly stupid day for me, and I did a thread about it


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> i was only asking because it's been a particularly stupid day for me, and I did a thread about it



Just read it.... 

I think it has just been a stressful week for you. 
The Alzheimer's is some years off for you yet Sojjy. 
Have fish for tea (good for the brain) or possibly one less spliff


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> The Alzheimer's is some years off for you yet Sojjy.


Oh I'm not so sure about that bajjy. 



Badgers said:


> Have fish for tea (good for the brain) or possibly one less spliff



one less spliff?  i wouldn't mind, but i've been really easy on it, and haven't drunk any alcohol for 4 days!! proves i should just maintain rather than be 'good'


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2009)

Quite liking this Wednesday thing
Only 1.5 working days till the weekend for me 
Off to sunny Lewes for the weekend with my dad on Friday lunchtime


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Quite liking this Wednesday thing
> Only 1.5 working days till the weekend for me
> Off to sunny Lewes for the weekend with my dad on Friday lunchtime



Yes.  Wednesday evening means the week is almost over 

Two more tortuous days for me unfortunately, although might get away with only one long journey.

Ooo, nice. Yachting thing is it, or just a weekend trip?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Ooo, nice. Yachting thing is it, or just a weekend trip?



Just a weekend catching up with pops and his good lady. 
They live in a little village (shop/pub/fields) about 5/6 miles from Lewes. 
No yachting on the cards, probably just eating/chatting/relaxing till heading back Sunday.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just a weekend catching up with pops and his good lady.
> They live in a little village (shop/pub/fields) about 5/6 miles from Lewes.
> No yachting on the cards, probably just eating/chatting/relaxing till heading back Sunday.



i stayed at a landmark trust place near lewes a few years ago, it's a big tower  with a moat around it  called loughton


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just a weekend catching up with pops and his good lady.
> They live in a little village (shop/pub/fields) about 5/6 miles from Lewes.
> No yachting on the cards, probably just eating/chatting/relaxing till heading back Sunday.



sounds fab


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2009)

Tis a lovely part of the world in all (most) weathers
No doubt we will do some cooking for the old peeps so they can relax
Hoping for an evening at the local, possibly with some food if they are up for it 
It might be that my dad takes me car-booting on Sunday morning before we leave 
(Kitty will be staying in bed if this is the case)


----------



## sojourner (Feb 18, 2009)

gawd, it's been years since my last car-boot

i'm almost jealous bajjy, i am


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah, much as I do not like getting up at 6am on a Sunday morning I do LOVE a car-boot sale and will no doubt buy some crap I do not need, or do need depending on how you look at it?!?!? 

Yawning on a Thursday morning and time to start the daily slog again once sarnies are made and body is washed. Have not got masses to do today but enough to keep me out of mischief and a stroll to the shops at lunch to break up the day. Last sleep till Friday today and I welcome the weekends near arrival.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 19, 2009)

the week is broken, just shards of it left


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2009)

Yep... 
My mood was gloomy as I left home in the rain but am perking up now. 
Counting the hours till lunch, then the short drag till the (hopefully) early departure at 16:30 and then one last sleep till Friday. 

Back to Gold radio today which hurts less than Heart FM or Capital FM so liking this. 
I may go and see if I can find some computer speakers at lunch today, possibly in the charity shop as I fixed the soundcard yesterday.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 19, 2009)

i might go up to kilburn in a bit, and take a package


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 19, 2009)

sounds very mysterious. is your name harry really???


----------



## marty21 (Feb 19, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> sounds very mysterious. is your name harry really???



i think i am being tailed


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 19, 2009)

_You know what the fellow said - in Italy, for thirty years under the Borgias, they had warfare, terror, murder and bloodshed, but they produced Michelangelo, Leonardo da Vinci and the Renaissance. 

In Switzerland, they had brotherly love, they had five hundred years of democracy and peace—and what did that produce? The cuckoo clock_


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 19, 2009)

Not gone in today - having a bit of a bad time with the MS so I just need to stop and get myself together a bit or else I may end up really very bad 

And I need to be in tomorrow as we are short staffed.

So a day of nowt for me just resting and relaxing. And maybe watching "Bargain Hunt". Again


----------



## marty21 (Feb 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Not gone in today - having a bit of a bad time with the MS so I just need to stop and get myself together a bit or else I may end up really very bad
> 
> And I need to be in tomorrow as we are short staffed.
> 
> So a day of nowt for me just resting and relaxing. And maybe watching "Bargain Hunt". Again



is Diagnosis Murder on today?, i found myself watching that a bit during my period of work inactivity in the summer, I was mostly watching the olympics but it was a welcome diversion from beach volleyball


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Bargain Hunt



Is it your specialist subject on Mastermind?


----------



## Yetman (Feb 19, 2009)

Loads of big nobs in here today, my internet window is up and down like Courtney Loves pantie hoes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> is Diagnosis Murder on today?, i found myself watching that a bit during my period of work inactivity in the summer, I was mostly watching the olympics but it was a welcome diversion from beach volleyball



On this afternoon 



Badgers said:


> Is it your specialist subject on Mastermind?



I can recognise all of Tim's Bow Ties and when he wore them


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 19, 2009)

but you mustn't call him a c*nt on mastermind, john humphries would not approve!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 19, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> but you mustn't call him a c*nt on mastermind, john humphries would not approve!!!



But that is his middle name!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2009)

I am still hurting from the demise of One Man and His Dog and Kick Start + Junior Kick Start from the BBC. Although I take some comfort from the fact that Last of the Summer Wine and Antiques Roadshow (thinking mans Bargain Hunt) are still on


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I am still hurting from the demise of One Man and His Dog and Kick Start + Junior Kick Start from the BBC. Although I take some comfort from the fact that Last of the Summer Wine and *Antiques Roadshow *(thinking mans Bargain Hunt) are still on



Repeats of also are on one of the digital channels - I was watching it yesterday  - I am trying to ignore the pull of Countdown though. Watch that and I know I will have turned into my Mother!

One Man and His Dog was a classic! They should bring that back.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 19, 2009)

Countdown is great now that they've got Jeff Stelling and the new bird (altho i think she needs to sort her wardrobe out a bit tbh).


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2009)

Smoke time then more fun database cleaning


----------



## sojourner (Feb 19, 2009)

I used to quite like Kick Start.  And Junior Kick Start.

Today is madness, for a change.  Luckily, interviewee accepted the job, so now I just have to run round like a lunatic getting them both trained.  

I felt so utterly fed up this morning that I necked a double dose of st johns wort - and I seriously feel better already.  That stuff is the nuts.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2009)

Just been emailed by a Sultan


----------



## marty21 (Feb 19, 2009)

took a pleasant stroll up to kilburn high road to deliver the package, briefly spoke to my contact


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2009)

marty21 said:


> briefly spoke to my contact



Mental, just fucking mental..

I am off for a stroll to Sainsbury's 
Might window shop in HMV if I have five minutes spare too.


----------



## Yetman (Feb 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Just been emailed by a Sultan



I'm quite good friends with a real prince


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I'm quite good friends with a real prince


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2009)

Any of the draggers know how I would go about obtaining a phone number that was recently owned by a company now in administration?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Any of the draggers know how I would go about obtaining a phone number that was recently owned by a company now in administration?



The company's number or the administrators?


----------



## rennie (Feb 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Any of the draggers know how I would go about obtaining a phone number that was recently owned by a company now in administration?



Companies House?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry



5t3IIa said:


> The company's number or the administrators?



The telephone number used by a company no longer trading.
Basically I want it.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 19, 2009)

half an hour left!

c'mon hurry up!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your old company? Is the company wound up? Wouldn't have one, would it? Need to go through administrators. If you want _someone's_ phone number it's probably easier to find that...?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Your old company? Is the company wound up? Wouldn't have one, would it? Need to go through administrators. If you want _someone's_ phone number it's probably easier to find that...?



It is the old company 
Let us say the number was 020 8123 4567
This number is now dead and outstanding bills are with administrator 
I now want this number for a new start up company 
Is there anyway or is it dead forever?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It is the old company
> Let us say the number was 020 8123 4567
> This number is now dead and outstanding bills are with administrator
> I now want this number for a new start up company
> Is there anyway or is it dead forever?



Is it a BT number?  Find out the provider of the number and ask them


----------



## middle C (Feb 19, 2009)

my colleague quits - i consider it as a blessing.  she was too dominant in the workplace and sometimes steered the project directions to her own objectives.  i'm glad she's gone.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Is it a BT number?  Find out the provider of the number and ask them



It was a BT number 
Been trying them by phone/email but getting no sense
Will keep trying I guess


----------



## sojourner (Feb 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It was a BT number
> Been trying them by phone/email but *getting no sense*
> Will keep trying I guess



Well, it IS bt!!  they're notoriously shite for getting any sense out of   Just gotta keep trying.

Was it one of a number of DDIs or an individual number?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Well, it IS bt!!  they're notoriously shite for getting any sense out of   Just gotta keep trying.







sojourner said:


> Was it one of a number of DDIs or an individual number?



One main number that took all incoming calls 
All outgoing calls came from that number, although there were many extensions


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2009)

In other news I have my coat on and I am off for the commute into the wild blue yonder now.... 

See you for a dragging half day tomorrow


----------



## sojourner (Feb 19, 2009)

Badgers said:


> One main number that took all incoming calls
> All outgoing calls came from that number, although there were many extensions



So it sounds like the main ISDN number then.  You'll just have to keep holding and going through a bajillion menus I'm afraid bajjy.  I feel your pain - I have lost COUNTLESS hours of my life on hold to the fuckers 

Do you have the account number?  You'll need it.  For when you finally get through


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 19, 2009)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Countdown is great now that they've got Jeff Stelling and the new bird (altho i think she needs to sort her wardrobe out a bit tbh).



Do the contestants interrupt him to say "Hang on a minute Jeff" like they do on Sky Sports


----------



## rennie (Feb 19, 2009)

I wanna go home.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 20, 2009)

rennie said:


> I wanna go home.



I don't wanna go to work. 



Although I am in mufti today and finish at 13:00 so not too worried. Bit annoying to do the 45 minute commute in order to sit in an office for only 4 hours but that is a pessimistic spin on the day. I hope to be down in the countryside by about 4pm latest and we are off to a pub in Chiddingly for dinner and ale which will be nice  

Brighton shopping/walking/beer trip on Saturday daytime as the olds have plans then heading back to the nations capital on Sunday morning after the much hyped car-booting session and some sort of fry-up. 

A quality weekend I feel


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 20, 2009)

Your rents are in Brighton? My mum is in Shoreham. Nice to visit down there innit  
My neighbour started playing Tina Turner at midnight, the drunken sow, so i'm a bit bleary this morning


----------



## Badgers (Feb 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Your rents are in Brighton? My mum is in Shoreham. Nice to visit down there innit



They are actually based in Chailey which is nearly as buzzing as Brighton but lacks a pier  



5t3IIa said:


> My neighbour started playing Tina Turner at midnight, the drunken sow, so i'm a bit bleary this morning



Ouch


----------



## marty21 (Feb 20, 2009)

friday


----------



## Badgers (Feb 20, 2009)




----------



## marty21 (Feb 20, 2009)

gonna miss the 8.10


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> They are actually based in Chailey which is nearly as buzzing as Brighton but lacks a pier
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch



Gawd. I'm from West Sussex and I've never heard of Chailey. I can't find a decent website for Sompting but it's got the only Rheinish Helm this side of the Rhein http://saxon.sussexchurches.co.uk/images/sompting/sompting_0771.jpg 











_I'm your private dancer...dancer for money...._ GET OUT OF MY HEAD


----------



## Badgers (Feb 20, 2009)

No sign of the drag yet despite the _leaving the wallet at home_ incident

In other news it appears that we may not be moving to Richmond as our current landlord is desperate to keep anyone and his rates reflect this. 
This is good news because less hassle moving, less cost, and less travel time/cost for me. 

Hmm.... Change, change, change


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> No sign of the drag yet despite the *leaving the wallet at home* incident
> 
> In other news it appears that we may not be moving to Richmond as our current landlord is desperate to keep anyone and his rates reflect this.
> This is good news because less hassle moving, less cost, and less travel time/cost for me.
> ...



I did that! I did that! First time in years I've been so dumbo. I blame Tina


----------



## prunus (Feb 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I did that! I did that! First time in years I've been so dumbo. I blame Tina



Tina Turner?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 20, 2009)

I blame Ike, he made her much of what she is today


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 20, 2009)

Badgers said:


> No sign of the drag yet despite the _leaving the wallet at home_ incident
> 
> In other news it appears that we may not be moving to Richmond as our current landlord is desperate to keep anyone and his rates reflect this.
> This is good news because less hassle moving, less cost, and less travel time/cost for me.
> ...


Richmond? 

The office or home moving?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 20, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Richmond?
> 
> The office or home moving?



Nah, that is the office  

We can't really afford Richmond at the moment and it is a bit far out for us too. 
Nice manor but not the cheapest


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 20, 2009)

Nice manor for a day trip  too close to Surrey for me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 20, 2009)

prunus said:


> Tina Turner?



Yes, Tina Turner. My drunk neighbour put the Greatest Hits on at midnight last night  Well, I think it was Greatest Hits - are We Don't Need Another Hero and Private Dancer on the same album?


----------



## prunus (Feb 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes, Tina Turner. My drunk neighbour put the Greatest Hits on at midnight last night  Well, I think it was Greatest Hits - are We Don't Need Another Hero and Private Dancer on the same album?



Oh 

(teach me to try to make humorous asides first thing in the morning )

Er, I'm afraid my Tina Turner discography knowledge is not up to ascertaining exactly which album it might have been.  Perhaps their own personal Tina Turner Supamix?


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 20, 2009)

today is gonna go sloooooooooooowwwwww


not much work to do today


done what little i have to already



it's only 10



sloooow


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 20, 2009)

Have made it in today but well like shit - only reason is that I really, really want to go out this evening and will feel guilty if I take a sickie - plus a woman on the train had on really strong perfume or deoderant which was making me feel nauseous 

Oh and Stella just remember - _"any old music will do"_


----------



## Badgers (Feb 20, 2009)

I used to get spammed endlessly with valium offers
Now they only seem to be viagra 

Is it my age?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 20, 2009)

prunus said:


> Oh
> 
> (teach me to try to make humorous asides first thing in the morning )
> 
> Er, I'm afraid my Tina Turner discography knowledge is not up to ascertaining exactly which album it might have been.  Perhaps their own personal Tina Turner Supamix?



Fuck alone knows  She also played something with speeded up singing going 'I'm sooo looooonleeee, I'm sooooo loneleeeee' Alvin and the Chipmunks-style but, like, Dutch house or something. 




QueenOfGoths said:


> Have made it in today but well like shit - only reason is that I really, really want to go out this evening and will feel guilty if I take a sickie - plus a woman on the train had on really strong perfume or deoderant which was making me feel nauseous
> 
> Oh and Stella just remember - _"any old music will do"_



Poor you for feeling ugh and also damn you to hell!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 20, 2009)

God I feel bad - seriously thinking about taking some work with me and going home.

Trouble is my closest friend is in a play tonight which is really important to him and I so want to see it 

Bums! I don't know what to do!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 20, 2009)

Poor QOG  

I hate being in an office when poorly. 
Like the freedom to feel like shit in private.


----------



## prunus (Feb 20, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> God I feel bad - seriously thinking about taking some work with me and going home.
> 
> Trouble is my closest friend is in a play tonight which is really important to him and I so want to see it
> 
> Bums! I don't know what to do!



Take work - go home - dose self with medication - go to bed - feel better - sod work - go to play.

Friends are more important than work.

Actually, most things are, in the long run.


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 20, 2009)

I've been really busy for two weeks and can't be arsed anymore. Five more hours to go.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 20, 2009)

Just entering the lunch hour period now and the three of us in the office are here only in body... 
Only just over an hour for me now though and liking this as much as bacon.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 20, 2009)

prunus said:


> Take work - go home - dose self with medication - go to bed - feel better - sod work - go to play.
> 
> Friends are more important than work.



That is very good advice 

The only complication is that my friend who is in the play is also a work colleague and my boss is possibly going to the play tonight as well. So if I go home then turn up at the play it may be a bit embarrassing 

Tbh it is all part of a much larger issue at the moment as it is getting to the stage where work is starting to suffer because of my health (I suffer from MS and it is that which is making me feel shitty)

I already work one day a week  at home which is great but, at the moment, I'm finding it exhausting coming in the other days.

Plus whereas last year the MS was shitty but manageable this year it's just been shitty.

Sorry - just got loads of thoughts shifting through my head at the moment and can't seem to get anything straight (one of the worst things about MS is that at times it it makes you so mentally, as well as physically, fatigued that your thoughts turn to mush )

On the plus side it is pay day and I have had a small but very reasonable pay rise so a little bout of retain therapy may be in order


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 20, 2009)

Poor QoGs 

Are you thinking about punting a 3 day week to your employers or something? Can you work form home all the time? I imagine you've thought about this already


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 20, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Poor QoGs
> 
> Are you thinking about punting a 3 day week to your employers or something? Can you work form home all the time? I imagine you've thought about this already



I am considering reducing my hours a bit - esp if I can get some DLA (form should be arriving in a week or so then I am going to make an appointment to see the CAB ) and if not may suggest working at home another day.

The problem is that although work have been very good and accommodating they aren't really geared up practically for people working from home (though myself and a couple of others do it)


----------



## Badgers (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry draggers but I am entering the last half hour of the working week now and this is good news... 
Database is reduced from over 18,000 to under 17,000 and another couple of weeks should sort it...


----------



## purplex (Feb 20, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That is very good advice
> 
> The only complication is that my friend who is in the play is also a work colleague and my boss is possibly going to the play tonight as well. So if I go home then turn up at the play it may be a bit embarrassing
> 
> ...



(((QotG)))


----------



## Badgers (Feb 20, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am considering reducing my hours a bit - esp if I can get some DLA (form should be arriving in a week or so then I am going to make an appointment to see the CAB ) and if not may suggest working at home another day.
> 
> The problem is that although work have been very good and accommodating they aren't really geared up practically for people working from home (though myself and a couple of others do it)



All bloody tricky and I don't envy you. 

Your employer sounds pretty decent about it all and I guess you worry a bit about keeping them sweet in return for being accomodating? This has to be balanced with your own health needs though... 

Stuff you already know though.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 20, 2009)

about to see a spectacularly annoying tenant - can hear her talking to my colleague in the other office


----------



## Yetman (Feb 20, 2009)

Fuck this shit I am gonna leave soon and hit the pub


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 20, 2009)

Just had a break from work in order to eat a very sticky bun. Lovely!!

Am feeling a lot happier now, thank you all 

Still knackered but it has been quite quiet in the office so I've been able to skive a bit.

Also I had forgotten that the newbie was off this afternoon at the dentists so I've got brownie points for staying.

A little nervous about this evening as I still don't feel well and I don't want to get all jerky/spasmy during the performance but there is not much I can do about that really.


----------



## middle C (Feb 20, 2009)

Nothing to do today and the manager is out.  So been ordering books online.  Can't wait for them to arrive, I love receiving packages.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 20, 2009)

Yetman said:


> Fuck this shit I am gonna leave soon and hit the pub



I'm with you. Well, not strictly WITH you, or in the pub, but I am seriously considering knocking off at 4 and opening a bottle of red

So what's fucking new for a Friday?!


Hope your symptoms ease off a bit soon Queeny


----------



## Yetman (Feb 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> I'm with you. Well, not strictly WITH you, or in the pub, but I am seriously considering knocking off at 4 and opening a bottle of red
> 
> So what's fucking new for a Friday?!
> 
> ...



Fair play sista. Fridays are all about the stealth, how pissed you can get, and how early you can fuck off without anybody noticing. I'm on 3 pints and a 15.40 off fuck. The only guy who can do anything I'll distract with a trail of biscuits leading to a cupboard which I'll lock as soon as the sucker goes in there. See you at the deep end


----------



## bluestreak (Feb 20, 2009)

What a fucking miserable day.  Seriously, this is friday that felt like a wednesday.  My boss had better knock off early, none of this hanging around shite.  I need to get properly shit faced tonight.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 20, 2009)

bluestreak said:


> What a fucking miserable day.  Seriously, this is friday that felt like a wednesday.  My boss had better knock off early, none of this hanging around shite.  I need to get properly shit faced tonight.





but


----------



## marty21 (Feb 20, 2009)

the tenant delivered !!!!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 20, 2009)

Delivered what?!

I have red wine 

And spliff 


Now no fucker best email me anything requiring concentration or effort, or they're fucking sacked


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 20, 2009)

The fun and intelligent women I work with have just had a major bitching session about female filmstars looking old and aging badly


----------



## marty21 (Feb 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Delivered what?!



annoyance 

she's proper annoying


----------



## sojourner (Feb 20, 2009)

marty21 said:


> annoyance
> 
> she's proper annoying



ah

yes, well, tenants do DO annoyance extremely well, most of em


----------



## marty21 (Feb 20, 2009)

sojourner said:


> ah
> 
> yes, well, tenants do DO annoyance extremely well, most of em



this one has it down to a fine art


----------



## marty21 (Feb 20, 2009)

out of here in 10, achievement of the day, apart from surviving annoying tenant, sorted out the franking machine, know how to use it, and franked some large envelopes correctly! 

laters


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 20, 2009)

Ten minutes then I am SO out of here - bit of shopping and a bit of food at Victoria, a snooze on the train to Carshalton then 90 minutes of Chekhovian 'humour'  followed, hopefully, by some Young's WaggleDance.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 20, 2009)

out of my way lossers, I'm outahere!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2009)

woke up this morning and thought it was monday morning slowly the realisation came to me that it was 
*
SATURDAY *

bonus!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 21, 2009)

marty21 said:


> woke up this morning and thought it was monday morning slowly the realisation came to me that it was
> *
> SATURDAY *
> 
> bonus!



Hurrah!!! That is a _good_ feeling


----------



## marty21 (Feb 21, 2009)

and it is still saturday!

and it's way better to wake up on saturday and think  it's monday, than it is to wake up on monday and think it's saturday


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2009)

ran into a old work mate this morning, she said the place had got worse since i left (didn't think it was possible tbh) guess i made the right decision to resign


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2009)

RBS then?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> RBS then?



aye, i left with my £2m bonus, just before the shit hit the fan and the share price plummeted

timing is everything


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2009)

Been a nice weekend for us and although I like Sundays this one feels not like a Sunday but more the 'eve of a Monday' than the Lords Day at the moment. 

The pub we went to Friday night was wicked (The Six Bells in Chiddingly, East Sussex) and the food was great. 

Was up at 6am this morning and managed Brighton and Lewes car-boot sales which were pretty good. Got some new DVDs and some stuff for lunch-boxes but mostly just stared at other peoples crap with interest.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> mostly just stared at other peoples crap with interest.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2009)

Was a lot of really good foody/market stalls but had a long hike home on the train so did not take advantage. 

The Brighton boot-fair was pretty eclectic as usual and some crazy stuff was there to be purchased. 
Lot of women's clothes (which I don't understand) but Kitty was asleep at this early hour. 
Saw a great wireless keyboard and mouse and thought about it for a while but someone nabbed it. 
Got a two-disc DVD copy of Ichi the Killer (Koroshiya 1) for £2.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2009)

Have you ever been a seller at a carbooty bajjy?  I did it a few times when my lass was a nipper, and was amazed at the tat people will hand over money for 

Then there are the hardcore carbooters, who start raiding your stuff before it's even out of the fucking boot!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Have you ever been a seller at a carbooty bajjy?  I did it a few times when my lass was a nipper, and was amazed at the tat people will hand over money for



Done quite a few over the years and always like it  

Bantering with the flotsam and jetsam of the local manor in the early hours of a weekend morning. Selling enough stuff to buy bacon rolls from the van, buying crap from other stalls and enough left over to hot the pub. 



sojourner said:


> Then there are the hardcore carbooters, who start raiding your stuff before it's even out of the fucking boot!



I hate this.  
Always put out the real shit first and dither about for ages. 
Then when they try and make you stupid offers for stuff that they are taking to sell on at a mark up I tended to ask ridiculous prices. 

The worst was one BIG boot-fair we did in Surrey area and the 'hardcore carbooters' were actually grabbing in the back of our car, rooting through boxes and such. They were told to fuck off several times  

I like the haggling and banter of selling but I never lose site of the fact that the aim is to get rid of a load of shit.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2009)

Yep, I loved it too, but those hardcore booters are right cheeky cunts.  I had to have a word with a couple of them myself. Taking stuff out, and hassling you before you've even woken up!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2009)

fucksake

the girl that i got to replace the girl that dropped out, has just rang me to tell me she's dropping out 

i'm not allowed to escape work   now i'm gonna be thinking about how to work around this all night


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2009)

(((Sojjy)))

You want my CV Sojjy? 
Can you afford my day rate Sojjy?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> (((Sojjy)))
> 
> You want my CV Sojjy?
> Can you afford my day rate Sojjy?



can you just hit me over the head with a metal bat, so i can get shitty thoughts out of my head?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2009)

Ones funds are cleared the boyz will be round with da tool


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Ones funds are cleared the boyz will be round with da tool


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2009)

You need more wine, spliff and food tonight Sojjy.
Not a blow to the head with a blunt instrument. 

You got anyone else in the sidelines to try and get started?


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You need more wine, spliff and food tonight Sojjy.
> Not a blow to the head with a blunt instrument.
> 
> You got anyone else in the sidelines to try and get started?



Am just gonna have me tea, and veg

Got the other part-timer actually, who I could ask to cover for now until I find a new one.  Anyway, I'm gonna scoff a fucking huge amount of food and nap and forget about the shit for an hour


----------



## marty21 (Feb 22, 2009)

sojourner said:


> Am just gonna have me tea, and veg
> 
> Got the other part-timer actually, who I could ask to cover for now until I find a new one.  Anyway, I'm gonna scoff a fucking huge amount of food and nap and forget about the shit for an hour



forget about it til tomorrow morning, luv


----------



## Badgers (Feb 22, 2009)

Or sack the bitch for calling you about work on a Sunday


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

Yawn, yawn, yawn.... 

Actually not that tired but is tradition to yawn on a Monday as the drag lays out in front of us. 
Slept okay last night and will be early to work today, although I have little idea what I am doing today. 
Mostly database work I think which will mean tired eyes and many smoke breaks to rest said eyes.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2009)

another monday - just about to have a bath


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 23, 2009)

well having had almost no sleep, I'm about to miss another day's work. Redundancy is looking increasingly likely and I just can't find it in myself to care.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> well having had almost no sleep, I'm about to miss another day's work. Redundancy is looking increasingly likely and I just can't find it in myself to care.





Mate, work is a chore on a Monday without uncertainty hanging over you like this. 

It really fucks me off when someone or a group of people have shit like this hanging over them. In my world (hopeless idealist) I would try my hardest to give people as clear an outline of what will happen as I can. Putting people in limbo while others fuck around to decide who gets fucked over does nothing for morale and (in your example of 1 out of 3 to keep their job) even if you do keep your job you lose a lot of faith in the company 

Sorry for the rant mate  

Get some kip


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> well having had almost no sleep, I'm about to miss another day's work. Redundancy is looking increasingly likely and I just can't find it in myself to care.



hope everything works out ok mate


----------



## sojourner (Feb 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Mate, work is a chore on a Monday without uncertainty hanging over you like this.
> 
> It really fucks me off when someone or a group of people have shit like this hanging over them. In my world (hopeless idealist) I would try my hardest to give people as clear an outline of what will happen as I can. Putting people in limbo while others fuck around to decide who gets fucked over does nothing for morale and (in your example of 1 out of 3 to keep their job) even if you do keep your job you lose a lot of faith in the company
> 
> ...



what he said


in other news, I have put another job ad out for a part timer (fancy a part time job up north jefe? I'm a great boss, and you can listen to music on your lunch break if you want).  I also got yet another work call at 9 fucking 40 last night from a new tenant wanting to know what fucking name to put on his deposit cheque.  Now, let's think about this shall we? WHAT IS OUR FUCKING COMPANY CALLED YOU TWAT??? 

also turns out the girl who left has not done any of the jobs she was meant to finish off. so now I have triple the workload.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2009)

my office keys are in another jacket  luckily i was late, so the other person who is in today, was in


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

Database work is fun
Especially when your CRM is old and crap
Especially when your CRM is accessed by remote log in so goes slow and freezes a lot 
Especially when you feel like you have been doing it for hours and then you look at the clock and it is not even 10am


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 23, 2009)

Morning draggers. I probably shouldn't have gone out for Sunday lunch then got home drunk at midnight 

Did get offered a job though - pub quiz mistress! Lol


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2009)

We are all in the office today. I have coffee and am just about to embark on filing. Joy.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice Sunday 5t3IIa  

We had a pretty good Sunday watching Big Train with an urbanite and sipping cans of strong lager.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2009)

The excitement of today is ...the arrival of a skip! Woo hoo!!

So we can now throw out broken chairs, old computers, unwanted bits of paper (of which we have loads), unwanted members of staff (can think of a couple) etc..


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

It will be full of fly-tippers crap by 2pm


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2009)

delaying my last cigarette break before lunch as I have one left  and can't get any more til lunch time


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It will be full of fly-tippers crap by 2pm



Oh yes - I also feel sorry for people who come to have a look in it to see if there is anything worth taking. There isn't. Really there isn't.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> It will be full of fly-tippers crap by 2pm



where exactly is this skip ?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> where exactly is this skip ?



I think QOG should post up her exact location here...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> where exactly is this skip ?



Not telling. It's MINE


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2009)

It's gone remarkably quiet here  Can't here the 'thunks' of stuff going into the skip.

No one better have stolen it


----------



## sojourner (Feb 23, 2009)

I could weep, but I think I'm becoming hysterical now.

I submitted an ad to jobcentreplus first thing this morning.  I have now received 5 applications, for the wrong area.  Jobcentreplus have put it in completely the wrong area!  

*slaps self*


----------



## sojourner (Feb 23, 2009)

Actually, I think I might take up buddhism.  Something has to give.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

Sojjy turning to religion means Monday has fully kicked in. 
All we need now is Marty to do some photocopying and QOG newbie to open another multi-pack of crisps and balance will have returned


----------



## baldrick (Feb 23, 2009)

i'm getting really fucked off with work now.

Actually it's mostly the new girl who is pissing me off.

I'm looking for a new job but there is literally nothing out there


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2009)

no photocopying at the moment - writing up some file notes atm


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> writing up some file notes atm



Blue or black pen?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2009)

One bag of crips for the newbie .... so far!

The skip is filling up nicely with lots of deitritus from around the building. 

It is underneath my - first floor - window and I am so tempted to open the window and start chucking stuff into it . However my dodgy aim, pathetic throwing arm and the pavement in between probably means I shouldn't


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Blue or black pen?



they were written in black ink, I am typing them up now


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> they were written in black ink, I am typing them up now



What font?


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 23, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> One bag of crips for the newbie .... so far!
> 
> The skip is filling up nicely with lots of deitritus from around the building.
> 
> It is underneath my - first floor - window and I am so tempted to open the window and start chucking stuff into it . However my dodgy aim, pathetic throwing arm and the pavement in between probably means I shouldn't



Spit in it, hawk up a proper gold watch and wang it in there. You know you want to.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> What font?



Arial

there isn't a definitive font policy here


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> proper gold watch



Dockers omlette?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> Arial



I always saw you as a Garamond man myself... 


In other news my ex-colleague just started work with one of the HAs in SW London today


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I always saw you as a Garamond man myself...
> 
> 
> In other news my ex-colleague just started work with one of the HAs in SW London today



it is a pleasant font, true, a little handwriting-like tbf

which HA is your friend with, my last job was with a south london firm (i was in their north london operation)


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

marty21 said:


> which HA is your friend with, my last job was with a south london firm (i was in their north london operation)



Wandle in Tooting. 

Seems like a bit of a slight drop in responsibility and salary but offset by shorter hours and a more relaxed dress code. 

I was actually suprised by the salary and the hours, thought they were pretty good.


----------



## internetstalker (Feb 23, 2009)

It's Monday 

And I sooooo do not want to be at work today!!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> It's Monday
> 
> And I sooooo do not want to be at work today!!



get out there and train for the marathon


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

Just went for a stroll to Wandsworth for lunchtime fresh air. 
Was planning a beard trim but the queue in the barbers put a stop to that. 
Had a package to post but the queue in the Post Office® put a stop to that.
So strolled to the soopermarket and purchased salad, low fat salad dressing and some chicken for tea. 

Thrilling, just thrilling....


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2009)

i posted some dvds to my mum, Hard Times 2, and Hard Times 3 (she has already seen Hard Times 1)

they are cheaply made dramas made in her village in ireland, by a local bloke, with amateur actors, mum said she recognised some of the pensioners who had roles in the first one


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 23, 2009)

My eyelids are getting heavier and heavier and I have managed to spend hours and hours printing and collating one paper.

14:28? Is that all?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

It seems to be around the half two mark  

Never mind, I think I will be booted out about half four so can't moan too much


----------



## prunus (Feb 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> My eyelids are getting heavier and heavier and I have managed to spend hours and hours printing and collating one paper.
> 
> 14:28? Is that all?



14:31 now...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2009)

Ooooh I've got some strange wierdo MS stuff going on - parts of my leg, arms, face and scalp feel kind of itchy, kind of hot, kind of burning sensation and my arms look and feel like they have goosebumps on them.

I've checked various MS websites and apparently these are "Parasthesias" and a common MS symptom.....unless of course I just have fleas


----------



## marty21 (Feb 23, 2009)

cigarette break time ____~~~


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

A good friend of ours has MS and she said she gets a burning itch on her thigh at times. 

She was very happy with the t-shirt my wife got for her


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> A good friend of ours has MS and she said she gets a burning itch on her thigh at times.
> 
> She was very happy with the t-shirt my wife got for her



Teehee 

My ex has MS - he had one of those t-shirts with velcro across the chest and wrote RASPBERRY on it. The shop gave him a few extra R's


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> A good friend of ours has MS and she said she gets a burning itch on her thigh at times.
> 
> She was very happy with the t-shirt my wife got for her



I like it!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

She (our friend with MS) works with my wife and is a top lass but she gets wiped out for weeks at a time when the attacks are bad. 
I think that the inability to work actually affects her more than anything but she finds humour in everything. 
At one point she decided that crutches are very unflattering so was considering producing her own funky crutches and calling the company 'Raspberry Ripples' for extra effect


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

Yawn...

DrrrrAAAAAAAAAAAAgggggggggg


----------



## foo (Feb 23, 2009)

i have tried to do away with despair and anxiety this week and have been really knuckling down today. still feel panicky but i'm trying my hardest. and i keep reminding myself, i'm lucky that i've got a job - and i need to keep it. 

i'm updating my CV as well, to help with the illusion that somone else might employ me someday....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

Hoping for the half four walk out again (getting too used to this) but everyone has their heads down typing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Hoping for the half four walk out again (getting too used to this) but everyone has their heads down typing



Oh thank god it's 16:10! It was 14:28 and 14:31 a minute ago!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

Time slips


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 23, 2009)

Someone said something about entrophy earlier but I was too tired to look it up.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

I have the music controls.... 
Carter, The Who and The Jamm so far. 

The other people have gone quiet


----------



## baldrick (Feb 23, 2009)

booooored 

got to laugh at council inefficiency though - I am chasing up some yearly agreements for my manager - they end on 31st March and we still haven't had signed copies


----------



## baldrick (Feb 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Someone said something about entrophy earlier but I was too tired to look it up.


entropy?  the tendency towards chaos....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

Last minute fun news... 

We have a new company logo 
We have an office (contract to be signed) 
I am leaving at 5pm


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 23, 2009)

baldrick said:


> entropy?  the tendency towards chaos....



Hmm. It was a Sadken thread....


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Last minute fun news...
> 
> We have a new company logo
> We have an office (contract to be signed)
> I am leaving at 5pm




Says hesitantly 'Good news!'


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Says hesitantly 'Good news!'



I don't know how it works anymore


----------



## baldrick (Feb 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Hmm. It was a Sadken thread....


nuff said.


----------



## baldrick (Feb 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Last minute fun news...
> 
> We have a new company logo
> We have an office (contract to be signed)
> I am leaving at 5pm


distinct absence of "  " smileys though.  leads me to wonder about the fun quotient


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

baldrick said:


> distinct absence of "  " smileys though.  leads me to wonder about the fun quotient




lol

roflmao

teh


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 23, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I don't know how it works anymore



This does upset me. The rug of the stuff that we spend 7 hours a day doing has been pulled from under us


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

I have put Nick Drake (River Man) on to set the office mood for the last ten minutes


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 23, 2009)

16:59 and I can't get my arse in gear to leave  Feel a bit better now and as the fog lifts I see all the work that I haven't done today.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

Damn, had lock up duty dumped on me which means a half five finish...
I will make it though..


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm dreeeeeming of chipsandpitta in beeeeeeed
Jammies by SIIIIIIIX oooooo'clooooock

to the tune of White Xmas


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> I'm dreeeeeming of chipsandpitta in beeeeeeed
> Jammies by SIIIIIIIX oooooo'clooooock
> 
> to the tune of White Xmas





I won't hit the PJ barrier till around 18:30 now though


----------



## baldrick (Feb 23, 2009)

ugh, last minute urgent emails that need people to be phoned.  goddammit.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

Bye


----------



## Sadken (Feb 23, 2009)

baldrick said:


> nuff said.



I actually have no clear idea of what the word means and I fessed up to that as well.  Rare sighting of humility in one of my threads.  Tenderness, even, and vulnerability.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2009)

Woop!

Beer and relaxy time


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Beer and relaxy time









Why drink on a Monday night? 
Why, why, why, why, why, why, why, why????


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 24, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> well having had almost no sleep, I'm about to miss another day's work. Redundancy is looking increasingly likely and I just can't find it in myself to care.



and here we fucking are again.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> and here we fucking are again.



Mate that is shitty to deal with two days in a row. 

Probably sound like I am telling you stuff you already know but did you get out yesterday? I reckon if you are having trouble sleeping then wearing yourself out a bit might oil the wheels of sleep and distract you a bit.


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 24, 2009)

to be honest, feeling a bit anxious and that, so I've been pretty much staying in, but today I think I need a good long walk.


----------



## Sadken (Feb 24, 2009)

Just drag yourself into work and do what you can.  I get insomnia really bad and pretty regularly, often I'll only get an hour if that but once I get into work something like adrenalin carries me through and the difference probably isn't even that noticable to other people, although I will be slightly more abusive than usual.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

Sadken said:


> although I will be slightly more abusive than usual.



Runs for the hills!!!! 



Made the office by 08:05 and gradually logging into the various creaking systems I am forced to use due to fear of change and lack of money. 

Hangover has been coming in waves and the red wine must still be circulating my hardened veins as I had 'She'll Be Coming 'Round the Mountain' stuck in my head on the commute


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 24, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> today I think I need a good long walk.



every 20 mins or so do 1 minute of cardio/out of breath exercise eg star jumps, running on the spot, walking up and down steps/a step, fast walking(upto your limit)...if 1 min is too much jus try starting out with 30 secs and work up to 1min over a few weeks.

try this regularly(daily) until you can get upto 3 mins every 20 mins on your walk and then work up to go for a shorter walk...do the 20-60 mins exercise totally, back to back 1-3mins of different exercises...then another short walk.

I *know* you have been, at sometime told/advised this before.

It'll give you more ooomph to *think* eventually... via the concentrating of the routine/regime of the exercise, to give you a break in the loop of your thought processes atm.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

Already fancy a sarnie and it is not quite ten past nine


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 24, 2009)

Got porridge. Love porridge. Reminds me of my granny may she rest in peace.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Got porridge. Love porridge. Reminds me of my granny may she rest in peace.



Mmmm...porridge  I've had All-Bran, which I quite enjoyed

Today I am wearing a gold/bronze coloured sequinned sparkly scarf which I think looks cool but, according to one of my colleagues, looks like a Christmas Decoration


----------



## prunus (Feb 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mmmm...porridge  I've had All-Bran, which I quite enjoyed
> 
> Today I am wearing a gold/bronze coloured sequinned sparkly scarf which I think looks cool but, according to one of my colleagues, looks like a Christmas Decoration



Sounds lovely to me, tell them to stick it up 'emselves.

No porridge for me though.  Bacon sarnie.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 24, 2009)

prunus said:


> Sounds lovely to me, *tell them to stick it up 'emselves.*No porridge for me though.  Bacon sarnie.



tHIS


----------



## baldrick (Feb 24, 2009)

just printed out labels for a mailshot.  150 sheets of.  guess who gets to stick all those onto envelopes?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 24, 2009)

baldrick said:


> just printed out labels for a mailshot.  150 sheets of.  guess who gets to stick all those onto envelopes?



150 sheets? You don't know you're born! My first ever office job was sticking and stuffing 50,000 of the things!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 24, 2009)

prunus said:


> Sounds lovely to me, tell them to stick it up 'emselves.
> 
> No porridge for me though.  Bacon sarnie.





5t3IIa said:


> tHIS



I am comforted by the fact he has the world's worst dress sense


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> according to one of my colleagues, looks like a Christmas Decoration



Newbie? 

You feeling better today babes?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> My first ever office job was sticking and stuffing 50,000 of the things!



Luxury!! 

I was eight years old when I was forced to hand write 900,000 envelopes and seal them all using nothing but saliva. AND I had to do in a shed during the winter!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Newbie?
> 
> You feeling better today babes?



Not the newbie for once but my colleague from the adjoining office. He is well known for kind of "foot in mouth" comments tbh 

I do feel a bit better today, thanks - less itchy sensation but I'm tired and I think the optic neuritis may be coming back. I wonder if I have been having a bit of a relapse but less intense because of the medication I'm on (which is the point of the medication basically)

However I did manage 30 mins on the Wiifit last night so am feeling mighty pleased with myself!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 24, 2009)

I have skip envy 

There is another one just round the corner fron ours and it has a hood/lid thing on it whereas ours is open to the elements and casual passersby.

I want a skip hoodie


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have skip envy
> 
> There is another one just round the corner fron ours and it has a hood/lid thing on it whereas ours is open to the elements and casual passersby.
> 
> I want a skip hoodie



You know you have made it in life when skip envy kicks in 

Time is going slow but the halfway mark draws nearer. Should I eat a pack of Pom-Bears, a Jammie Wagon Wheel or the Mr Tom Bar?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 24, 2009)

Pom Bear - crisps made of air fail 

I have tuna salad and S&V crisps


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Pom Bear - crisps made of air fail





That does not help with the remaining Jammie Wagon Wheel VS Mr Tom Bar quandry!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> That does not help with the remaining Jammie Wagon Wheel VS Mr Tom Bar quandry!!!



I don't know what a Mr. Tom bar is  but I'll go for that because my Mum used to give me Wagon Wheels to take my mind off travel sickness on the bus to ballet when i was little (there are just so many things wrong with that isn't there ?) but ir didn't work and now they just remind me of feeling ill


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

Peanutish


----------



## sojourner (Feb 24, 2009)

Haha bajjy - must have been something in the air last night!  I ended up necking a whole bottle of chardonnay - but then, yesterday WAS a fucking nightmare from start to finish, so I kinda feel justified.  No booze til Friday night now though.  *is good*

Today is another non-drag day - had to trog all the way to Macc again, and will trog all the way back again in a couple of hours, and in the meantime, I get to do more training, and review all the cvs that have come flooding into my inbox.  Boss rang to check I was still sane, and that I wasn't leaving, and then told me about his plans for more sites 

*pops*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Peanutish



Oooh yeah. Peanuts!! Eat the peanuts!!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2009)

i am feeling a bit peckish now, still over an hour away to lunch, and no handy shops close to the office, they are a 5 minute walk away


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i am feeling a bit peckish now, still over an hour away to lunch, and no handy shops close to the office, they are a 5 minute walk away



That is nothing! 

According to TFL the shops are (average journey time) 14 mins walk away from me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Peanutish



Peanut_ish_?? Pure 100% peanut win!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> That is nothing!
> 
> According to TFL the shops are (average journey time) 14 mins walk away from me



bummer!   i should pick something up on the way in, a topic, or a lion bar. I always  forget to though


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Pure 100% peanut win!



_*INGREDIENTS: 
Peanut, wheat or corn glucose syrup, sugar, salt, caramel flavouring*_


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2009)

i like toffee crisp too!!

my favourite bar isn't available over here  got addicted to them when i lived in the states, 20odd years ago







my brother likes going on holiday in florida so he usually brings me some back


----------



## baldrick (Feb 24, 2009)

5t3lla]150 sheets? You don't know you're born! My first ever office job was sticking and stuffing 50 said:


> Luxury!!
> 
> I was eight years old when I was forced to hand write 900,000 envelopes and seal them all using nothing but saliva. AND I had to do in a shed during the winter!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2009)

baldrick said:


> just printed out labels for a mailshot.  150 sheets of.  guess who gets to stick all those onto envelopes?



i once had a temp job working at the victoria and albert museum, stuffing envelopes , only for one day, got about a fiver an hour iirc


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> my favourite bar isn't available over here



Not trying to feed your addiction mate


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not trying to feed your addiction mate






			
				Kris Jalowiecki said:
			
		

> 22 November 2008
> 
> Wow what an incredible chocolate bar! tastes similar to lion bars in the UK but much nicer, really addictive



5 stars from kris 


<bookmarks page>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> 5 stars from kris
> 
> 
> <bookmarks page>



Chocolatey? That's like chocolate_ish_ 


<booksmarkspage>


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i once had a temp job working at the victoria and albert museum, stuffing envelopes , only for one day, got about a fiver an hour iirc



I was once a bingo caller 
True story


<bookmarks page>


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Chocolatey? That's like chocolate_ish_
> 
> 
> <booksmarkspage>



it's an incredible chocolate bar, according to kris


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I was once a bingo caller
> True story
> 
> 
> <bookmarks page>



i was a pub skittle picker upper


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it's an incredible chocolate bar, according to kris



I found Claires statement more profound


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 24, 2009)

I once counted bus passengers in Fulham for half a day.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> I found Claires statement more profound



she is wise beyond her tender years


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

marty21 said:


> i was a pub skittle picker upper



Sir, you have the advantage of me


----------



## Yetman (Feb 24, 2009)

I once spent a whole weekend removing chewing gum from the floor of a massive shopping centre.........which a few months later WAS FUCKING KNOCKED DOWN


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 24, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I once spent a whole weekend removing chewing gum from the floor of a massive shopping centre.........which a few months later WAS FUCKING KNOCKED DOWN



That pleases me a bit  At least you got paid, right?


----------



## prunus (Feb 24, 2009)

Yetman said:


> I once spent a whole weekend removing chewing gum from the floor of a massive shopping centre.........which a few months later WAS FUCKING KNOCKED DOWN


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

Actually this thread just reminded me... 

At my dads place over the weekend and he found (in the archives) my management training paperwork from Pizza Hut back when I was a young un. 
Just read it through and cringed a bit at the thought of the uniform


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

On the really late lunch slot today which bodes well for the afternoon drag. 
Gonna stroll out at 14:00 for a 15:00-15:15 return I think. 

Gotta go to Argos, Poundland, Post Office and the barbers I think


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 24, 2009)

Boredom has really, really struck. Even the skip is losing its allure .


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Actually this thread just reminded me...
> 
> At my dads place over the weekend and he found (in the archives) my management training paperwork from Pizza Hut back when I was a young un.
> Just read it through and cringed a bit at the thought of the uniform



i was a member of the first staff at the Pizza Hut in Swansea, way back in 1985, I was a waiter, a mate was a chef , and another mate was also a waiter

I grew to loathe the noble pizza  and to hate customers 

what i remember mostly was one of the waiters (he was the senior waiter - who knew they had them at pizza hut? ) was shagging 3 of the female staff, and with his mate the manager managed to get their shifts worked out that they rarely , if ever worked at the same time, he also nicked our tips  
 which were pretty small to begin with


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 24, 2009)

My mate's big sister worked at the Hut in the 80s! Her book was full of crap about warm fuzzies or something....or is that my diseased imagination?


----------



## Yetman (Feb 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Actually this thread just reminded me...
> 
> At my dads place over the weekend and he found (in the archives) my management training paperwork from Pizza Hut back when I was a young un.
> Just read it through and cringed a bit at the thought of the uniform



When we had that pizza a few months back I did notice you looking discerningly upon the scatterization of the pepperoni as only a professional would. I should have known back then that you are a man of the pizza world. Or should I say 'were' a man of the pizza world. Do you get phone calls from the boss telling you he needs one more job doing? And then your like 'I'm retired' and he's like NO BADGERS NOT THIS TIME NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NOT THIS FACKING TIME BADGERS and then he comes round to try and get you to do this last important pizza and your wife ends up blowing him away with a shotgun from the porch steps? 

Or am I confusing you with someone else?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 24, 2009)

Must. Stay. Awake

We have a H&S (gorn mad!!) Risk Assesment at 4.00pm. Joy.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

Yetman said:


> When we had that pizza a few months back I did notice you looking discerningly upon the scatterization of the pepperoni as only a professional would. I should have known back then that you are a man of the pizza world. Or should I say 'were' a man of the pizza world. Do you get phone calls from the boss telling you he needs one more job doing? And then your like 'I'm retired' and he's like NO BADGERS NOT THIS TIME NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NOT THIS FACKING TIME BADGERS and then he comes round to try and get you to do this last important pizza and your wife ends up blowing him away with a shotgun from the porch steps?
> 
> Or am I confusing you with someone else?





Quality mate!! 

Oddly I worked with a bloke at 'The Hut' who went on to buy his own Domino franchise and dragged me back into the pizza world. I stayed at it for a while and then the 1am finishes finally got the better of me. 

I don't think I have ever worked with such an odd collection as I did at pizza places. Have pretty much lost touch with all of them (joy of not having facebook) now but would be curious to know if many are still alive or in jail or rehab or whatever.....


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

Although I have eaten more pizza than any other food on earth I miss having the freedom of the pizza kitchen and oven to myself. 
We created masterpieces with pepperoni that many civilians could never even dream of eating. 
Trades were done with Burger King and kebab house of varying quality. 
Great, great times...


----------



## baldrick (Feb 24, 2009)

only an hour and a half to go 

off to an all day meeting in Sparkbrook tomorrow, i feel fresh samosas calling already


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

Shhhhh...... 
Everyone gather in close so the mods don't read this post. 
We have now put over 2200 posts in dragging thread number 3 and number 2 was locked at 2054 posts. 



I surmise from these statistics that we are due the 4th dragging thread now people and pehaps it should not be Ed than starts the new one?  
He really loves this thread and it might finally get sticky status it deserved on the 04/12/2006 when the drag went digital.



1. This day is really dragging (2,808 posts)
2. This day is *still* really dragging (2,054 posts) 
3. Now this day is really, *really* dragging (2,200+ posts)

4. Title needed


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 24, 2009)

4. This day is cunting dragging godfuckit


----------



## baldrick (Feb 24, 2009)

4. dragging day is dragging.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

Updated: 

*4. Dragging day is dragging like a drag queen dragging a fag*

 

I don't wanna post anymore as it will kill my 14,500 
Although I do want to see the 15,000 arrive
I am so fucking cool


----------



## Yetman (Feb 24, 2009)

4. Kill me in the face with a rusty spork


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 24, 2009)

Badgers said:


> 4. This day is dragging like a drag queen dragging a fag



I like that one!


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2009)

the new and improved web 2.0 dragging thread


----------



## marty21 (Feb 24, 2009)

there's a new thread!!!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 24, 2009)

Say goodbye to the comfort of 'old faithful' now people, we are entering phase four and it is gonna be fucking mental!


----------

